#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-17
<toabctl> dpm, what about the results of the comunity vote?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-18
<globin> how would you get a quickly app working on windows?
<davidcalle> dpm, ping
<dpm> hi davidcalle
<davidcalle> dpm, hey. Quick i18n question, about .pot files, for Launchpad translation, should I add them to my branch or just rely on the fact that it can be built from POTFILES.in?
<davidcalle> dpm, nevermind, just found the answer :)
<dpm> davidcalle, I'd recommend adding the .po files to the branch (they can get auto-committed if you use automatic translations from LP). If we're talking about the .pot file, and if it's a Python codebase, I'd still recommend to commit it, even though it can be regenerated. If it's in the branch, then LP will scan for it and will update the translatable translations every time you update and commit it
<davidcalle> dpm, thanks, I was committing them, I'll keep doing it.
<davidcalle> them/it
<dpm> davidcalle, cool. Yeah, simply remember to update the file every time you add new strings and you think that they're ready to be exposed to developers. For C apps that use autotools + intltool, LP is clever enough to generate the .pot file itself without the need for it being in the branch, but for Python, it needs to have the .pot file under revision control
<dpm> err, to be exposed to *translators
<davidcalle> dpm, ok :)
<mhall119> jvrbanac: that was fast
<jvrbanac> mhall119, haha! Google Reader pinged me saying that you put up a new post.
<jvrbanac> Gotta love the Ubuntu WebApps :D
<mhall119> jvrbanac: I accidentally hit publish, it's not going live until tomorrow
<mhall119> it was only live for about 30 seconds
<jvrbanac> woops!
<mhall119> it's okay, I just try not to publish this late in the day, it'll be buried by other things before folks in Europe ever see it
<jvrbanac> Ahh, got it! By the way, I'm assuming you got my e-mail a week or two ago regarding my interest and my schedule?
<mhall119> hmmm, not that I remember, let me search my inbox
<mhall119> jvrbanac: I'm not seeing it, can you re-send?
<jvrbanac> mhall119, there we go.
<jvrbanac> Hopefully, that reaches you. If not, the main point is that I have quite a bit on my plate for the next few weeks, but I will make time to help out.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: cool, thanks
<jvrbanac> Considering that the lack of dev documentation was a bit of a barrier when I was trying to get use to GTK, I would really like to help drop that barrier for newcomers. My guess is that it'll increase productivity for devs already using GIR GTK as well.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: yeah, that was a common problem for a lot of devs
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-19
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I sent you those stacktraces.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: thanks
<mhall119> jvrbanac: ok, I see what's going on now, I'll push a fix in a minute
<jvrbanac> mhall119, ok, sorry if I jumped the gun on that fix.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: no worries, the other fixes were good
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/hangout/ live Q&A going on now
<mhall119> jvrbanac: I've pushed a new revision for that return value type=
<mhall119> and tested importing GLib and Gtk
<jvrbanac> mhall119, awesome! Yeah that makes a little more sense. Btw, I was wondering if it was planned to include the inherited object methods and properties when someone is viewing a specific class.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: that's a good question, it would make sense to include them I think
<jvrbanac> Agreed, I had noticed that currently the site only shows the current class information; similar to the gnome documentation.
<mhall119> we can either have a separate section for "Inherited Methods" like java docs do, or inline them with the rest of the methods and just indicate which are inherited
<jvrbanac> One way that i've enjoyed in the past was the way that Adobe dealt with inherited methods in their AS3 docs: http://tinyurl.com/as3docs-sprite
<mhall119> hmmm, that can get to be a lot of inherited methods
<jvrbanac> mhall119, Yeah. I think the idea with the AS3 docs method is that they are there if you want them, but not turned on by default.
<mhall119> yeah, I'm working on the code to provide them, then it'll be up to the new front-end templates to handle the hiding/showing of them
<mhall119> jvrbanac: pushed new code with those changes
<mhall119> it puts inherited methods in a separate table for now
<jvrbanac> Awesome!
<mhall119> jvrbanac: just pushed theme support, there's a new step in the DEVELOPMENT file telling how to get the theme branch
<mhall119> but the theme branch needed some changes (which I've submitted as a merge proposal)
<mhall119> so until that lands, branch from here instead: ~mhall119/ubuntu-community-webthemes/default-to-static
<jvrbanac> mhall119, sweet! Thanks! I pulled it down. I'm trying to finish up an API library (for my day job) before the end of the day, so I'll take a look at it in a few. :)
<mhall119> no rush
<mhall119> day job comes first :)
<jvrbanac> lol yeah
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-20
<mhall119> jvrbanac: I was wondering where the method docs were being stores, I wonder why it's in retval
<mhall119> I suppose we need to figure out how to parse and linkify these gir doc strings
<mhall119> looking pretty good so far though
<jvrbanac> Yeah. I don't know. I noticed that they were getting stored in the db. So I went searching for where they were getting stored in the model
<jvrbanac> pdb to the rescue :D
<mhall119> heh, yeah, probably something funky about the GIR file spec
<mhall119> anyway, I pushed another revision for some added styling, plus breaking the methods table up based on defining class
<jvrbanac> That is much better! My eyes thank you!
<jvrbanac> Btw, was there a reason you set that template conditional to the string of "None"
<mhall119> yeah, some are hidden if I make it a string, others are hidden if it's the literal None, I'm not entirely sure why just yet
<mhall119> I suspect some of them actually have a value of "None"
<jvrbanac> weird. I didn't noticed that, ok.
<mhall119> anyway, almost midnight here, I'll chat with you tomorrow
<jvrbanac> Yep. Have a good one!
<mhall119> jvrbanac: gah, these Type records are gonna make everything difficult, they have no direct link to any Node records
<jvrbanac> mhall119, You know, I was looking at that the whole model structure and it seemed like it could be cleaned up and simplified a bit.
<jvrbanac> It could be because I'm pretty new to that code, but it seemed like it was more complicated then it needed to be
<mhall119> jvrbanac: I think that's how C/GObject do things that is making it overly complicated
<jvrbanac> mhall119, yeah, oh well. So is there a reason why Type records don't have a direct link to the Nodes?  It would seem important to link the two at some point. That way you could easily correlate the return types.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: I think it's because of the way C works
<jvrbanac> lol ok
<mhall119> a Node has a Namespace, which has a version
<mhall119> so, PreviewAction is in Unity namespace, version 6.0
<mhall119> but C doesn't really care where the Type is, so it says it's a PreviewAction type, and then it's up to the runtime to decice that PreviewAction is
<jvrbanac> got it
<mhall119> could be PreviewAction in Unity 5, could be PreviewAction in Unity 6
<mhall119> heck, it could be PreviewAction in FakeUnityLibrary 10.0
<mhall119> so, future work is going to need to have smarter lookups than I have in there now
<mhall119> we'll need say "Find PreviewAction in the Ubuntu 12.04 platform definition"
<mhall119> and from there know to use Unity 5, not Unity 6
<mhall119> as verbose and tedious as Java is to write, it cerainly made tooling easy
<jvrbanac> true
<jvrbanac> Brb... moving to a different meeting room :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-21
<jvrbanac> mhall119, quick question, in general, how much do you want to push to the views opposed to the models before it gets pushed into the database. Last night, I pushed in that quick change to deal with the line breaks within the doc string, but I did it before it was stored in the database. However, I wasn't sure how much you wanted to manipulate the content going into the db.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: in general, I'd like to disturb the data as little as possible between the GIR and the database
<mhall119> unless there's a good benefit to doing so
<jvrbanac> Got it. You want me to move that code into the view then?
<mhall119> what change are you making?
<jvrbanac> It was that linebreak clean up and replacement that I pushed up last night. I think it was merged into that pull that you merged into this master this morning.
<mhall119> oh, I didn't notice it, let me go back and look at it
<mhall119> jvrbanac: so I've been thinking about what to do with these docs
<mhall119> being in docbook is kind of a pain for embedding them within a page
<mhall119> also, if we're going to support Qt APIs and others, we can'd depend on them all being the same markup
<mhall119> I'm wondering if we should run an XML translation on the GIR docbook text, and convert it to something like Markdown
<jvrbanac> That would certainly make things easier on the rendering side.
<mhall119> I haven't found any simple python docbook library though, so we may have to work with the XML directly
<jvrbanac> ehh, it shouldn't be too hard... famous last words.
<mhall119> heh
<jvrbanac> mhall119, do you want me to put together a util to do that conversion or do you want to wait and mess with it later?
<mhall119> jvrbanac: if you can do that, it would certainly make everything else easier
<jvrbanac> mhall119, sure. I have written a few proprietary xml format readers for my day job over the past few years. Never in python, but it shouldn't be too much different.
<mterry> nope
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-22
<tomreyn> hi, i'm looking for oprofile in precise, but apparently it's not packaged for it. it is available in all other supported ubuntu releases. was it replaced by something else?
<tomreyn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=oprofile&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<tomreyn> i've been helped in #ubuntu, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-23
<trickyj> hi
<trickyj> i need help regards quickly
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-16
<popey> Right, time for bed for me.
<mihir___> Good Morning guys :)
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Monday and happy International Day for the Preservation of the Ozone Layer! :-D
<dholbach> dpm, popey: do we know of folks who are struggling with getting their app submitted or are we generally fine?
<popey> dholbach: right now we're okay.
<dholbach> good
<popey> The two issues that everyone got yesterday...
<popey> some app developers wanted to use picture_files so they could store/use photos
<popey> e.g. photos of recipes in Saucy Bacon, photos of memories in Memories app, and also in Cnotes
<popey> the other issue seemed to be a backend problem. We wasted too much time yesterday with the developers trying to understand and fix a problem which it turns out isn't supported by the backend yet AIUI
<popey>     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': "
<dholbach> popey, if they ship binaries, like .so files, they can change the architecture in the manifest to 'armhf'
<dholbach> popey, this should be automatic in the future
<popey> they did
<popey> we had people change the arch and it still complained
<dholbach> oh?
<popey> which led to the frustration because neither I nor nik90_ knew the solution
<dholbach> then jdstrand or beuno can maybe shed some light on this
<popey> i saw beuno had let an app through with a comment that the backend wasn't done, so I let others through
<popey> dholbach: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/feedback/
<dholbach> it seems Martin +1'd this and forgot to hit "approve"?
<randomcpp> popey, hi :)
<popey> hi randomcpp
<randomcpp> yesterday I forgot to fix the bug with the keyboard
<popey> that it obscures content?
<randomcpp> but I don't know where to look :/
<randomcpp> yep
<nik90_> good morning everyone :)
<randomcpp> nik90_, morning :)
 * nik90_ is going to start reviewing apps now
<randomcpp> nik90_, popey told me that on the phone, when the keyboard is showed, the textarea is covered by it
<randomcpp> do you know if others had a similar issue?
<nik90_> randomcpp: Do you mean the recipe instruction textfield?
<randomcpp> yes
<nik90_> randomcpp: yeah some othe people also had it
<nik90_> randomcpp: I think you can fix it with anchortoKeyboard: true or something
<nik90_> boiko knows about it but isnt online no
<nik90_> now*
<randomcpp> :/
<randomcpp> nik90_, can I fix this kind of bugs even if the contest is over?
<nik90_> randomcpp: I am not sure if it would taken in consideration while judging the app for contest, but people using your app would like a fix later.
<nik90_> randomcpp: you should do it for them if not the contest
<randomcpp> nik90_, ah ok..
<nik90_> zsombi: I fixed many of the comments in the alarm MP.
<nik90_> randomcpp: but what you have to understand is that if you have a bug then most likely many of them have it as well. So at the end of the day, you are in the same plane as others
<zsombi> nik90_ I saw it, just haven't had time yet to check them...
<randomcpp> nik90_, ok, so I shouldn't be worried
<nik90_> zsombi: no worries
<nik90_> randomcpp: yes
<randomcpp> clepto, ping
<clepto> randomcpp, pong
<randomcpp> clepto, how did you get u1 sync?
<clepto> randomcpp, I didn't, its not implemented yet I think
<randomcpp> ah ok,
<randomcpp> you scared me :p
<clepto> haha
<clepto> sorry :)
<randomcpp> np :)
<randomcpp> clepto, do you use ubuntu13.10 right?
<clepto> randomcpp, 13.04
<randomcpp> ah ok
<randomcpp> I don't know why I have lag with animations in saucy with fglrx drivers
<randomcpp> with raring I hadn't a problem
<clepto> randomcpp, what gpu?
<randomcpp> 5650 mobility hd
<clepto> no idea...
<jdstrand> nik90_: fyi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#Application_environment
<dholbach> jppiiroinen, I just saw your bug fix land for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu - does it need an upload?
<mefrio> beuno, hi :)
<mefrio> beuno, have you said to judges about my app situation? :)
<beuno> mefrio, I am passing it along, yes
<mefrio> beuno, ok thank you :)
<jppiiroinen> dholbach: Mirv is handling the stuff related to releasing :) ..i am just a tool ;P
<dholbach> jppiiroinen, you're joking :)
<dholbach> Mirv, was 2.8.1 ever uploaded or it this still in FF review?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/unskip-test/+merge/185806 ? it unskips and fixes an autopilot test that started consistently failing last week
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: on it in a minute when i finish running AP tests on device for another MR i had pending
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: well, i'm actually gonna wait for jenkins to do its thing and then test the generated pacages on device
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: makes sense
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: speaking of which, how would you do this same thing on a readonly image ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i switched back to cdimage-touch (without --pending) as i can't work on the ro images at all
<nerochiaro> for now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: why not?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: they are ro, i can't install debs
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i can't even push them on the device
<timp> nerochiaro:  touch /userdata/.writable_image && reboot
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: there was an e-mail sent to ubuntu-phone@ on Sept. 5 titled "System images now the recommended way to deploy and update Ubuntu Touch" that explains how to make the RO images RW
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i need to figure out a way to handle that mailing list. it's too high traffic
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i keep missing important things
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: quickly scanning the subjects is usually enough to figure out whether a mail really is important or not
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hasn't been working very well for me judging from the results
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: works for me, ymmv…
<aquarius> dpm, ping about generic scopes
<dpm> hi aquarius, I'm about to enter a call with our mutual bearded friend, but feel free to ask and I'll read the scrollback :)
<aquarius> dpm, ha! say hello for me :)
<dpm> will do :)
<aquarius> dpm, my idea is this: having to write scopes in C is sad for people like me who are not good at C, and it's sad for the compile step (which is hard if you need to cross-compile for arm, set up your environment so that's possible, etc).
<aquarius> dpm, I think it ought to be possible to write, in C, a "generic scope", which receives JSON from a URL and renders its output.
<dpm> aquarius, indeed. I was actually thinking about this. The template we've got on Qt Creator has no backend, and extending it to use a JSON backend might be a very good idea
<dpm> note also that we recommend folks to develop scopes to run on the smart scopes server, so cross-compilation won't be as much of a pain unless you really want to run your scope locally
<aquarius> That is: you add to the .scope file the URL to fetch (so there's a new entry, X-Ubuntu-Generic-Scope-Search-URL: http://myserver.com/search?q=%s) and the URL to fetch data about an individual item (so there's a new entry, X-Ubuntu-Generic-Scope-Search-URL: http://myserver.com/item?id=%s), and the scope is hardcoded to look for JSON that looks like {items: [ { id: "item1", image: "url of image", title: "title"
<aquarius> , description: "dscription" }, ... ] }
<aquarius> the idea here is that instead of writing a scope which works with the HTTP API my service provides, I use the generic scope and then provide an HTTP API that it can consume.
<davidcalle> aquarius, maybe with some manifest like -> title:['result']['title'];i con:['result']['image']['thumbnail']
<davidcalle> manifest file*
<aquarius> and all the customisation of the generic scope (which is not much) is done in the .scope file.
<aquarius> pressing the "Open" button on a preview would run the command defined in the scope file,
<aquarius> So if I wanted to write a service, I would write a .scope definition file and ship a shell script which does what I want to open an item
<snizzo> how can I tell a webview to expand inside a Column item?
<aquarius> and then my scope definition file would name *the generic scope* as my scope executable.
<aquarius> that way, I can write scopes without having to compile anything, without having to set up a cross-compile thing.
<aquarius> dpm, davidcalle, it would be possible to make this more complicated -- that is, define in the manifest how to parse the JSON feed. But I think that's too complex for step 1. Just state "your JSON feed has to look like THIS." and if you want to do something else, you have to write a C scope yourself.
<aquarius> I can imagine Generic Scope Version 2 could have a thing in the manifest defining how to parse the feed, what the names of the attributes are, etc. But version 1 should just define what it wants a feed to look like, and you change the feed to look like it expects.
<aquarius> snizzo, what does "expand" mean in this context? if you want it to be expanded widthwise, set anchors.left:parent.left, anchors.right:parent.right or similar.
<snizzo> aquarius: isn't that not allowed to do inside a column?
<aquarius> snizzo, a column lines up stuff vertically. It doesn't affect the horizontal width of your items, so if you want them to have a certain width you need to set iut
<nerochiaro> bfiller: at the moment it looks like there's no QML bindings for libusermetrics, but if we want more apps to be abe to add data I think it might be a good idea to create them ?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: camera app just exposes a few methods from it to the QML side
<bfiller> nerochiaro: can we do the same in other apps for short term? otherwise I agree full bindings would be desireable
<nerochiaro> bfiller: yes, it's not a problem to do that in other apps too, if you think it's best for the moment
<bfiller> nerochiaro: how much of an effort would it be to make proper bindings?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: a day or two i think, from what i've seen up to now.
<bfiller> nerochiaro: guess it makes sense to start on the bindings but just for the functions we need for the apps
<nerochiaro> bfiller: sounds good
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: would you mind approving https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/skip-flaky-test-slow-configs/+merge/185847 ? no need to wait for CI to run in this case, as all it does is skip a test known to be flaky
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<dholbach> Mirv, shall I sponsor an upload of qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu?
<dholbach> it seems like there's a couple of good fixes in trunk
<dholbach> bzoltan, ^ what do you think?
<dholbach> bzoltan, I was also thinking: is 2.8.1 going to land?
<dholbach> beuno, do you have any idea what we can do about https://plus.google.com/112114577111064174226/posts/ijRukyX7wpB?
 * beuno looks
<beuno> dholbach, yeah, keep bumping the version
<beuno> we're working on the underlying problem
<dholbach> beuno, which version would you suggest there?
<beuno> dholbach, it doesn't matter, just a new one  :)
<dholbach> beuno, ok, I replied
<beuno> dholbach, https://oops.canonical.com/oops/?oopsid=OOPS-630af07045d743b0b05aa33723c01f21
<beuno> as you can see, the error is that the version already exists
<beuno> dholbach, there is a combination of steps that leaves people in this state, we are addressing them so they don't happen again
<dholbach> awesome, thanks
<popey> thanks beuno
<om26er> salem_, ping
<salem_> om26er, pong
<om26er> salem_, if I call to my ubuntu phone and I don't see any notification on the screen which package to blame
<salem_> om26er, can you hear the ringtone?
<om26er> no notification, no sound but the phone through which I am dialing says that the call is outgoing indeed
<om26er> salem_, no, neither the ringtone
<salem_> om26er, is the call accepted? or the other phone keeps ringing?
<om26er> salem_, the phone keeps ringing since I don't have a way to pick it up
<salem_> om26er, ok. can you check if tp-ofono is running?
<salem_> om26er, telepathy-ofono is the process name
<om26er> salem_, yes telepathy-ofono is running
<salem_> om26er, what about ofonod?
<salem_> om26er, and phone-app-approver?
<om26er> salem_, should all these things be in the result of ps -ax ?
<om26er> ofonod seems to be running
<salem_> om26er, yes
<salem_> om26er, sorry, it's not phone-app-approver, it telephony-service-approver
<om26er> salem_, everything is running it seems
<salem_> om26er, can you run "dbus-monitor > call.log", reproduce the bug and then send me the log?
<om26er> salem_, in one of the cases I noted that there was no rington or the accept/reject dialog but the screen did lighten up when I called
<om26er> salem_, sure, I am going to have to be able to reproduce the bug again for that. It happened 2-3 times while we were chatting but now its not happening
<om26er> I'll reboot the phone
<salem_> om26er, ok. thanks
<om26er> boiko, hello
<boiko> hey om26er
<om26er> boiko, can you have a look at this bug please (bug 1226157)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1226157 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "the 'back' button in the dialer panel should lighten when there is some number written" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226157
<om26er> yeah, the title is not that great
<boiko> om26er: so disable the backspace button when there is no text to erase, is that it?
<om26er> boiko, it actually looks faded in its initial form, rather lighten it up when there is some number dialed
<bzoltan> dholbach: We decided not to push it to 13.10 with an FFe, too much hustle for few weeks before T queue opens
<boiko> om26er: actually that's because the default asset is gray, we need to colorize that
<om26er> boiko, do you need some design for that ? aka icon etc ?
<boiko> om26er: don't think so, I think we can colorize the icon in the UI, I will check that later
<om26er> boiko, cool, thank you. I have another smaller bug incoming as well
<om26er> :)
<boiko> om26er: sure, keep them coming :)
<iBelieve> popey, ping
<popey> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> popey, you mentioned in our last meeting about me helping with another app. Have you picked one that could use more help, or should I just pick one? I was thinking about implementing the visual designs for Stock Ticker that Lucas Romero Di Benedetto made.
<iBelieve> popey, these designs: lucasromerodb.wordpress.com/2013/08/02/stock-ticker-v02/
<popey> iBelieve: So glad you asked!
<popey> iBelieve: I have a to-do list item to contact people for exactly this reason ☻
<popey> iBelieve: we're looking for someone to do exactly what you described, if you're up for it, that would be great!
<iBelieve> popey, cool, that's what I'll work on then. I love implementing awesome UI designs :)
<popey> Sweet!
<popey> Thanks iBelieve !
<om26er> boiko, bug 1226177
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1226177 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "The 'All Contacts' text is at an odd place" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226177
<boiko> om26er: odd place you mean it is under the header?
<om26er> boiko, yes under the header is fine but, there are few padding problems and I don't think that place is good for any sub title
<om26er> because there is no enough space.
<om26er> needs design ?
<boiko> om26er: it is not a subtitle, that's the problem :)
<boiko> om26er: this is to separate the Favourites from all the other contacts
<om26er> boiko, I suggested a long term solution in the bug report to use something we do in unity8
<boiko> om26er: try running the address-book-app
<om26er> boiko, yeah, looks fine in the address book app
<om26er> boiko, see my attached screenshot in the above bug
<boiko> om26er: so, this design is not even final yet, we are not sure what the tabs will look like in the dialer app
<boiko> om26er: the bug here is that the listview is appearing under the header when you first start it, if you scroll it down you can see what the correct position is
<boiko> I think there is a bug reported for that
<om26er> boiko, yeah, that sounds like the bug
<boiko> om26er: anyway, I will take the bug a look tomorrow probably
<om26er> boiko, you are in the bug fixing mode, right ? (or is there still something coming ?)
<boiko> om26er: there are still some things coming
<om26er> ugh :/
<boiko> om26er: mostly changes to the history-service though
<om26er> boiko, I'll keep the bugs coming for the next 4 weeks, but i'll make sure to bug you once a day instead of bugging for each bug separately
<boiko> om26er: haha, that's fine :)
<boiko> om26er: once we get to finish the missing bits the focus will be only on bugs, so then you can ping me for each and every bug you find :)
<om26er> boiko, ok cool. dialer and messaging are on my plate to pursue so we'll be talking much
<boiko> salem_: ^
<boiko> om26er: that's good to hear :)
<AskUbuntu> How to make ubuntu realize application type? | http://askubuntu.com/q/346419
<om26er> salem_, this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116765/
<om26er> dbus-monitor > dial.log was running when this problem happened this time
<om26er> logs at the very end must be of use
<salem_> om26er, interesting. nothing is wrong here. perhaps telephony-service-approver is stuck
<salem_> om26er, can you try killing it and calling the phone again?
<om26er> salem_, I have found a way to reproduce as well, I just keep trying multiple times and during one of the times the problem happens
<salem_> om26er, ah, I think this is a known bug. if you try again some seconds later, does the notification appear?
<om26er> salem_, I killed telephony-service-approver and the problem is still there
<om26er> salem_, it does not appear at all even after a few seconds as you say
<salem_> om26er, ok, but was it relaunched once you made another call?
<om26er> salem_, yes, it seems to have relaunched
<om26er> salem_, also the screen does turn on, just there is no sound or notification
<salem_> om26er, what if you send a text?
<om26er> salem_, there is no sms notification as well during that problem
<salem_> om26er, no sound as well?
<om26er> salem_, yep, no sound
<salem_> om26er, can you try playing a video from video lens and check if you have sound?
<om26er> salem_, I tested in the settings app and there is no sound in there during the time of problem,
<salem_> om26er, ok. can you log a bug about it?
<om26er> salem_, sure
<om26er> salem_, my phone automatically calls the other phone sometimes
<om26er> after the above issue happens
<salem_> om26er, that's weird. do you have dialer-app open?
<om26er> salem_, no, not necessarily
<salem_> om26er, ok. please, provide all this information in your bug report.
<om26er> salem_, which package should I report the bug for ?
<om26er> or the launchpad project
<salem_> om26er, telephony-service
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-17
<snizzo> I have this code but setRoleNames doesn't seem to work. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6117212/ it says it's undeclared
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jppiiroinen, Mirv: any new qtcreator/plugin uploads planned?
<jppiiroinen> Mirv ^
<Mirv> dholbach: yep, you weren't online but  lp:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu would be now ready (as of updated changelog entry merged 35 mins ago)
<Mirv> dholbach: regarding QtC 2.8, postponed to t and saucy support going to PPA like the older releases. but that update is useful to have anyhow in the archives.
<dholbach> Mirv, I'll check into it
<Mirv> since it improves the installation of SDK via Dash etc, if people do that on pure saucy
<Mirv> dholbach: the changes from last release are bzr diff -r 24 on that branch
<dholbach> Mirv, uploaded
<Mirv> dholbach: excellent, thanks!
<dholbach> Mirv, hum, were 1219877 and 1214628 not part of the upload?
<Mirv> dholbach: those seem to be only fixed in the 2.8 branch (which doesn't compile against QtC 2.7)
<dholbach> ah, gotcha
<dholbach> popey, dpm: do we have a final list of accepted apps for the showdown?
<popey> dholbach: is the list on the wiki not accurate?
<dpm> dholbach, nearly. Looking at the responses I think we need to e-mail a couple of folks to resubmit, as they sent their apps to the old store
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList
<dholbach> dpm, do you have a list of them? I'd be happy to get in touch
<Parker001> Can I ask anything or only important questions ? I'm new to ubuntu development
<dholbach> nik90|Office, ^
<dpm> dholbach, yep, just shared the spreadsheet with the responses
<popey> Parker001: sure
<nik90|Office> dholbach, dpm: I created that list :) but it is unofficial meaning that apps in that list could/could not be in the app store
<nik90|Office> popey: was referring to you ^^ instead of dpm
<popey> kk
<dpm> nik90|Office, I know, I know, but we asked participants to fill in a form, that's where we tracked submissions
<popey> where does that form go?
<dpm> popey, to a spreadsheet, I've just shared it
<popey> ta
<nik90|Office> dpm: can you share it with me as well
<dpm> I was about to, yes :)
<nik90|Office> :)
<Parker001> Hi guys , I develop some android apps and wants to develop for ubuntu touch , can I develop in java ? I searched the internet but everything keeping throwing me from palce to place :p
<Parker001> is there a standard IDE ?
<popey> Parker001: http://developer.ubuntu.com/ is the main portal
<popey> Parker001: We support QML / HTML5 / OpenGL / C++
<popey> Java isn't a 1st class citizen on Ubuntu Touch
<Parker001> Thank you very much !
<popey> np
<dholbach> Mirv, jppiiroinen: is cordova-ubuntu-2.8-dev something that relates to qtcreator 2.8 somehow?
<Parker001> popey : interface designed in QML , and all the actions code is written C++ , right ?
<popey> Parker001: whole thing can be qml / js, but some apps use some C++ components, but most don't
<nik90|Office> popey: you got Javascript ^^
<nik90|Office> forgot*
<dholbach> nik90|Office, so I'll go through the list of folks who had problems submitting and afterwards we'll get in touch with you and the other judges
<nik90|Office> dholbach: okay, meanwhile I will review the apps already in the app store and working atm
<dholbach> rock on
<Parker001> popey : I search the internet for tutorials but didn't find , What to search ? gnome , unity or ubuntu development ? I know javascript and C++ and little python
<popey> Parker001: its all on developer.ubuntu.com
<popey> Parker001: there's not many tutorials, we're working on that
<Parker001> popey : no I mean what is the general thing to learn before ubutnu touch apps ? ubuntu desktop applications ? or there is general IDE for unity ?
<Parker001> popey : is there only ubuntu SDK ?
<Mirv> dholbach: no it's independent, used by qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova
<popey> Parker001: we have an sdk you can install - it's based around qtcreator
<popey> Parker001: we also have lots of open source core applications you can look at
<popey> Parker001: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<popey> Parker001: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<popey> e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/files
<dholbach> Mirv, I was just surprised by the numbers in the package name
<Parker001> popey : Thanks :)
<Mirv> dholbach: Apache Cordova and Qt Creator do not select each other's version numbers :)
<dholbach> ah, ok
<Parker001> popey : what is "quickly" for ?
<popey> Parker001: quickly was/is used for creating apps for the desktop, generally python apps
<Parker001> popey : can I use it for ubuntu touch ?
<popey> no
<Parker001> popey : thanks
<popey> Ubuntu SDK (qtcreator) replaces it
<gusch> tmoenicke_: do you want to review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/camera-click-sound/+merge/185989
<tmoenicke_> gusch: done
<timp> oSoMoN_: there is a new UITK release. So https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/new-panel-api/+merge/185222 should work now. Can you re-trigger CI?
<mzanetti> nik90|Office: I don't developer a core app. so in that sense I don't "have to" talk to designers
<mzanetti> -er
<nik90|Office> mzanetti: true
<nik90|Office> mzanetti: but I can imagine the use cases for it. The reason I asked you to talk to a designer is that the SDK developers will *only* implement stuff approved by design. And currently design says you cannot combine pagestack with tabs. So if you have bugs with your implementation, then they might not be fixed.
<oSoMoN> timp: sure, will trigger now
<timp> oSoMoN: thanks
<timp> oSoMoN: how? you click the re-trigger link or you do an empty commit?
<oSoMoN> timp: I click the re-trigger link
<oSoMoN> timp: I’m having lots of issues with CI and autolanding for the browser lately though, so it may take a while to actually succeed (it keeps failing randomly on stuff that used to pass reliably, no idea why)
<timp> ok
<dpm> popey, nice! I just noticed this: https://plus.google.com/117574309170420884411/posts/RJMsaSuXKTT
<dpm> Michael Spencer from the File Manager is helping implementing the Stock Ticker designs already
<popey> Yeah! We spoke last night about it.
<popey> He was looking for something else to do, and offered to do that, so I said "Yes please!" :D
<dpm> popey, awesome
<marcoceppi> I'm having a weird issue with python packaging, can't seem to get past this
<marcoceppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6119081/
<marcoceppi> I found this bug, but it says it's been patched in the version of python-stdeb (0.6.0+20100620-2build1)
<marcoceppi> Is there another room that I should bounce in to for packaging stuff?
<nik90|Office> popey: can you try uDraw and let me know if you can see the white screen where you draw stuff. Atm I only see a black screen in place of the canvas. Also saucyBacon still doesnt work for me. I tried reflashing phone several times.
<popey> nik90|Office: for saucybacon you need to install libqt5script5
<popey> nik90|Office: for udraw, yes, I get a black screen
<popey> first is bug 1225749
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1225749 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "libqt5script5 should be in the base image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225749
<nik90|Office> popey: ah :) ... how come that is part of the dependencies? Anyways thanks.
<popey> the other judged need to know this
<nik90|Office> popey: yup
<popey> i dont have edit rights to the spreadsheet so can't add a note
<nik90|Office> popey: also I will give uDraw and Graphite Drawing a try on my desktop since both of them show a black canvas where you cant draw stuff
<nik90|Office> popey: if you have the emails of all judges, would mind sending an email? I had some other questions and notices for the judges, but do not know their emails.
<nik90|Office> you**
<popey> lemme see
<popey> i do
<popey> will mail now
<nik90|Office> thanks popey. Just got the email
<popey> np
<nik90|Office> zsombi: what do you mean by stock alarm in your comments? Are you referring to the alarm I read from the database?
<zsombi> nik90|Office I used the same naming when I talked last time in comments about the alarms you fetch from the model
<nik90|Office> zsombi: I wasnt sure then which I realised when trying to fix the comments
<nik90|Office> zsombi: but I get it now
<zsombi> nik90|office ok :)
<nik90|Office> zsombi: btw I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1226516
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1226516 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarm documentation needs more elaboration on save() and cancel() operations" [Undecided,New]
<nik90|Office> zsombi: I dont have permission to assign it to you
<zsombi> nik90|Office thx, I just did :)
<nik90|Office> awesome thnx
<GuidoPallemans> when
<GuidoPallemans> is there going to be more info about the ubuntu apps showdown?
<GuidoPallemans> dpm, danielholm
<dpm> GuidoPallemans, this week we'll make sure we get all contest apps into the store, and next week we'll start judging
<GuidoPallemans> k, thanks
<GuidoPallemans> how much apps entered?
<dpm> nik90|Office, do you happen to know any bitesize bugs in the clock app?
<dpm> GuidoPallemans, about 35-40, really good quality apps :)
<popey> +1
<GuidoPallemans> k
<nik90|Office> dpm: I can find out since Paolo and I spent last week fixing those kind of bugs :P
<dpm> nik90|Office, I know, I'm trying to give a potential new contributor something to work on, but you guys are too good and fixed them all already. Same for other core apps :)
<nik90|Office> dpm: hehe. Although lina reported about 6 bugs in one day, some might qualify as bitesize
 * dpm looks
<nik90|Office> dpm: check the hack-days milestone. Those marked as new or incomplete are the ones reported by lina
<dpm> yeah, they don't look trivial for someone new unfortunately
<nik90|Office> dpm: the bugs remaining in hack-days milestone are the only ones which need fixing for 1.0 release
<dpm> popey, can you think of any task for a new contributor with coding skills? I'm running out of ideas and it seems we've run out of bitesize bugs
<nik90|Office> nik90|Office: so I gues we are out of bugs :P
<popey> dpm: test the app showdown apps and file bugs in those?
<popey> No more bugs!
<popey> Lets go shopping!
<dpm> hahaha
<dpm> popey, I think it might be best for folks to focus on contributing to core apps. I can't think of any "easy" app/bug to start on right now though :/
<popey> yeah, i was kinda kidding ☻
 * dpm hugs popey
<dpm> franxesk, I think what I'd recommend is to run the apps, see if there is any missing functionality, then file a bug and try to fix it yourself
<dpm> franxesk, you can file a bug for any of the apps here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+filebug (just remember to select the app in the dropdown menu)
<mihir__> popey: dpm I have been trying to sign code of conduct but not able to do it succesfully :( with KGPG
<franxesk> dpm, I'll see what I can find then :)
<popey> dpm: I'll update my (not yet published) blog post and call for bitesize bugs?
<dpm> popey, sounds good
<popey> kk
<dpm> franxesk, perfect, thanks :)
<dpm> mihir__, what's the exact issue you're having?
<mihir__> dpm: I have generated Fingerprint with KgPG on kubuntu but when I try to import it's unsuccesful
<mihir__> dpm: I'll ping you once I reach home I am leaving office currently
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> beuno, so I was just chatting with GuidoPallemans who just submitted his app and it's still in "draft" - do you know anything about it?
<dholbach> beuno, it's "connect4"
<dholbach> GuidoPallemans, when you resubmit the app, you might have to use a new version number (one you didn't use before) and make sure the version in the web form and in the manifest (in the 'advanced' tab of the 'packaging' section in the SDK) matches
<GuidoPallemans> dholbach: ohh, yes that's the same as I did wrong on reversi
<dholbach> that should be easy to fix then :)
<beuno> dholbach, I don't, but as long as it's in draft, it's not visible to us
<dholbach> ah, ok
<GuidoPallemans> It just goes back to draft
<GuidoPallemans> showing the following message: ....
<GuidoPallemans> http://imgur.com/61RSywS
<beuno> GuidoPallemans, dholbach, that's because it was submitted to the old store
<dholbach> !
<GuidoPallemans> woah
<dholbach> GuidoPallemans, sorry about that - the navigation might be a bit confusing right now - try again at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<GuidoPallemans> ok
<GuidoPallemans> now its reversi: needs info | c4: pending
<dholbach> GuidoPallemans, I can see connect4 now
<GuidoPallemans> now its reversi: pending | c4: in progress
<dholbach> GuidoPallemans, replied to the c4 submission
<GuidoPallemans> dholbach you can copy that comment to reversi, didnt do it there either
<dholbach> GuidoPallemans, yep, and there's another small issue in reversi
<dholbach> responding in the form
<dholbach> just a sec
<GuidoPallemans> resubmitted c4
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> I think the security policy thing is less important
<dholbach> maybe just ignore it for now
<dholbach> it'll be fixed with bug 1221407 in the future
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221407 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "please provide gui for security manifest" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221407
<GuidoPallemans> dholbach: submitted
<dholbach> GuidoPallemans, approved
<GuidoPallemans> thanks!
<dholbach> keep up the good work!
<GuidoPallemans> (think I'll make a chance at a price?)
<GuidoPallemans> prize*
<dholbach> I'm no judge - I'm just helping out :)
<dholbach> but I'll go and check out the apps in a bit :)
<GuidoPallemans> that's why I'm asking you :d
<gusch> tmoenicke_: up for another review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-bug-close-abum-view/+merge/186075
<tmoenicke_> gusch: thats a lot of code to read ;)
<gusch> tmoenicke_: sorry ;)
<om26er> oSoMoN, I see you are top contributor for calendar, you still working on it ?
<om26er> summary: the years view is too slow on mako :/
<popey> om26er: known problem
<WebbyIT> I have to report a bug about login in gmail app, where I have to report it?
<GuidoPallemans> who is lucas romero di bendetto on irc?
<GuidoPallemans> lucasromerodb, nvm
<om26er> popey, ah - so i don't need to report a bug for that then
<oSoMoN> om26er: launchpad karma is misleading, I only do reviews and fix tests from time to time, the real main contributor is Kunal
<om26er> boiko, hey.. this bug 1226692
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1226692 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "New message does not appear in the app once an old coversation with that contact is deleted" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226692
<om26er> oSoMoN, thanks for letting me know
<boiko> om26er: if I'm not wrong salem_ already fixed this problem
<om26er> boiko, I have the latest image, if only that fix is not yet in the image
<boiko> om26er: yeah, it was not released yet it seems
<om26er> boiko, thanks, you know which package had that bug? so I'd move it there
<om26er> and assign salem
<om26er> ofcourse if there isn't another bug already
<boiko> om26er: there was another bug I think
<boiko> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/history-service/+bug/1210285
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210285 in history-service "removed threads are not recreated on incoming messages" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<om26er> boiko, cool, thanks
<om26er> nerochiaro, hey
<salem_> om26er, yep, the fix was committed but not released yet.
<om26er> salem_, do you when we'll release that ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: hey
<om26er> nerochiaro, I see a grey area in the camera view
<salem_> om26er, not sure. we are preparing another change for the history-service, so I think it wont take too long.
<om26er> nerochiaro, bug 1226702
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1226702 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "[mako] camera view is cropped from the right side" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226702
<om26er> nerochiaro, specifically this screenshot https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1226702/+attachment/3825567/+files/screenshot_1379435364.png
<nerochiaro> om26er: i don't have a mako :(
<om26er> salem_, ok, thanks
<om26er> nerochiaro, ugh. can you please mention that in the bug report :) someone might send you a mako ;)
<nerochiaro> om26er: i've seen that bug report before, but haven't been able to do anything about as i can't repro
<nerochiaro> om26er: is the screen res of mako the same as maguro ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes both the devices have the same screen resolutions
<nerochiaro> om26er: then i really have no idea. posted a comment on the bug
<om26er> nerochiaro, actually, its 1280 x 768
<nerochiaro> om26er: bigger ?
<nerochiaro> than maguro
<om26er> nerochiaro, maguro is 1280 x 720 Yes
<nerochiaro> om26er: can you also find out what's the camera resolution (of the camera with which you took that picture) ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: my guess is that it's different than the screen res, and there's some issue in the code that is supposed to center it horizontally
<nerochiaro> om26er: (i know we center the other camera vertically on maguro, but maybe we're not centering the front camera horizontally because on maguro front camera res == screen res)
<om26er> nerochiaro, height of the image is 3264 pixels and width is 1836 pixels
<om26er> nerochiaro, the problem I descrive is with the back camera though
<nerochiaro> om26er: the camera and the screen have different resolutions. so it's  a bug in the centering code that probably never came up in maguro because in maguro i think the aspect ratio is diff but it results in an image that needs vertical centering. in this case instead it seems to result in an image that needs horiz centering, and that part is bugged)
<nerochiaro> om26er: that's just my suspicion though
<om26er> nerochiaro, if you get sometime please have a look, else I guess its not that important but "nice to have"
<nerochiaro> om26er: i am adding a comment to the bug. whatever fix i do i'll need your help to test it
<om26er> nerochiaro, sure
<om26er> boiko, about our yesterday's conversation that Ubuntu phone calls back automatically, it seems the phone app is first started at its own and then the call happens
<om26er> is there anything (logs) that you'd like to see to check what invokes the dialer-app
<boiko> om26er: hmm, I don't remember we talking about that yesterday, what exactly is the problem?
<om26er> boiko, after some real stress testing my Ubuntu phone would stop ringing and there is no notification on the phone to show that there is an incoming but.. when the phone gets into that state, calling it a few more times invokes the dialer-app automatically and it calls back to the number that was calling on Ubuntu phone
<om26er> I have reported a bug for the first part, which I'd assume someone else will work on but the automatic call back part might be for you to investigate
<boiko> om26er: oh, that's interesting
<boiko> om26er: so, if you can get logs from telephony-service-approver and telephony-service-handler, those are the most interesting parts for us
<om26er> boiko, where are they?
<boiko> om26er: that's a good question :)
<boiko> om26er: I usually start them manually when I need to get logs
<om26er> boiko, you mean starting from terminal and paste the verbose output
<boiko> om26er: yep, or check if any of those are crashing at some point, etc
<wellsb> Is there a clean way to change an app's theme from dark to light.  No problems changing background color if the isLight of mainview style doesn't change, but if I change from a dark color to a light color, I get binding errors (still works, but it redraws everything)
<nik90_> popey: uDraw works fine on saucy desktop while on phone the canvas is all black. Can we get this to the attention of who ever necessary. The app developer couldn't have seen this coming and falls in our shoulder to find out what is wrong.
<popey> nik90_: yes. I'll look into it
<AskUbuntu> publishing an app for ubuntu software center | http://askubuntu.com/q/346791
<popey> beuno: "Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later."
<GuidoPallemans> remember this guys? https://lh3.ggpht.com/-GsprtTxx95U/UdwAEdtE8fI/AAAAAAAAJ_4/bh-KuQN7ItQ/s1600/unlocscreen03A.png    ?    I implemented it: https://github.com/brambram/QML-Lock
<beuno> popey, odd. Are you sure it's in the click store, right?
<popey> beuno: yes
<popey> beuno: i downloaded the click package, ran the tests, they passed, so I pasted in the pass text and hit approve
<popey> beuno: had to wait ages then the page refreshed with no change. I went back and there was that message
<popey> beuno: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/41/
<popey> beuno: also this guy is getting a 500 when uploading.. something is fishy https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/91/feedback/
<popey> and now, bed.
<beuno> popey, indeed, something's broken
<beuno> I'll take it from here
<popey> thanks beuno
<beuno> popey, ah, it's a known prodstack failure
<popey> beuno: be good if we could add some kinda bar along the top which lets people know things are busted, or maybe a twitter account or something
<popey> anyway, bed for real
<beuno> popey, night!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-18
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu packaging : why separate for 32-bit and 64-bit | http://askubuntu.com/q/346960
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90_> dholbach: the app Rdio seems broken on the phone. I installed it, but on opening it shows a error message.
<nik90_> dholbach: the error i get is "No manifest found for app_id: com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io"
<nik90_> popey: can you confirm ^^
<popey> nik90_: my phone is dead at the moment, will check when it's alive again
<nik90_> okay
<dholbach> nik90_, same issue here
<dholbach> daker, around?
<dholbach> daker, could you do another upload of rad-io? and change the namespace in the manifest to com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io?
<dholbach> there also seem to be some click packages in the toplevel dir
<dholbach> daker, can you also add [Desktop Entry] to the top of the desktop file?
<dholbach> the Exec line in the .desktop file should also resemble something like "qmlscene $@ <bla>.qml"
<dholbach> nik90_, popey: the above look to be the issues ^
<nik90_> dholbach: okay, I hope the author fixes these issues. Otherwise we can send an email in case he doesnt come on IRC.
<daker> dholbach: can it wait til tonight ?
<dholbach> daker, sure
<daker> nik90_: dholbach FYI it's not a client for rdio (http://www.rdio.com/) it has it's own backend developed by me
<dholbach> daker, ok - I was just looking at the click package which had some small issues
<daker> since the review was manual, i thought there was some manual testing/verification and unsure that app was working before it's approved
<daker> working on the phone*
<dholbach> daker, I don't know what happened
<dholbach> daker, but we have checks for all of this in place now
<daker> dholbach: ok no problem, i'll upload a new click package tonight
<dholbach> fantastique
<nik90_> daker: I know..I read your post on g+ :). Pls upload a new package and then I can test and review it
<daker> nik90_: what's your TZ ?
<GuidoPallemans> how can I get on the design show thing?
<nik90_> daker: TZ?
<daker> nik90_: timezone, just want to be sure you'll be available tonight to test the click package before i upload it...
<daker> i am GMT+1
<nik90_> daker: UTC + 2
<daker> nik90_: ok
<randomcpp> hello everyone :)
<popey> hi randomcpp
<randomcpp> hi popey :)
<popey> hows it going?
<dpm> hi dholbach, what do we need to do to update the qtgrilo package with the latest bzr revisions from the LP project?
<dholbach> dpm, a debian/changelog entry would be great next time ;)
<dholbach> dpm, is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/nemomobile/grilo.0.1/libqmlgriloplugin.so correct?
<dholbach> ah ok, seems to be similar to other paths
<dholbach> dpm, uploaded
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I just finished a call
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, that path is correct, we had to fix it to get the plugin to work, that was the main purpose of this update. Thanks for uploading!
<dholbach> dpm, I faked Victor's changelog entry :)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, thanks :) - yeah, we don't have a proper changelog really, as we're currently just using the PPA package from the daily builds
<dholbach> dpm, my tip would be: always use debian/changelog, then just run 'decommit' :)
<dpm> dholbach, I want to make sure we do it right next time. How do you mean?
<dpm> So let's say today I fix an issue and do commit and push, without touching the changelog
<dholbach> then you have to create a changelog entry for the next upload
<dpm> and then the package is built from the daily recipe after a few hours
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> but for uploading to Ubuntu, you need a new changelog entry
<dholbach> I wrote this entry: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtgrilo/0.0.20130610-0ubuntu2
<dholbach> (based on 'bzr log')
<dpm> so when I do a commit that I know needs an update in the Ubuntu archive, shall I just make sure I update the changelog in the commit as well?
<dpm> yeah, what you wrote in the changelog looks great
<dholbach> so instead of running   'bzr commit -m "<my changes here>" --fixes lp:123456'
<dholbach> you add something like
<dholbach>   * <my changes here> (LP: #123456)
<dholbach> to debian/changelog
<dholbach> and run 'decommit'
<dholbach> sorry: run 'debcommit'
<dholbach> it'll detect new entries in debian/changelog and use them for the commit messages and --fixes argument
<dholbach> but for daily builds it's not necessary
<dpm> ah, nice. Ok, but I'll make sure we use it before we prepare an archive upload
<dpm> dholbach, also another question: to make sure it's installed by default on the touch images, I think the only step needed is to add it to the seeds. I know mhall119 has done it for other packages. So do we need to prepare a MP similar to this one for qtgrilo? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-seeds/add-u1db-to-touch/+merge/183784
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> and follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<dholbach> ah no
<dholbach> seems like the other stuff is not in main either
<dpm> ok, cool, that should make things easier
<popey> dpm: latest image has mtp by default now
<dpm> \o/
<popey> very much \o/
<popey> \o/ with pom-poms
<popey> *\o/*
<dpm> hahaha, didn't know that one
<popey> I only break it out in times of intense celebration.
<dpm> absolutely, this occasion called for it
<dpm> popey, copying new music to the phone from my desktop *\o/*
<popey> Yay!
<dpm> congrats WebbyIT on getting Ubuntu membership! \o/
<WebbyIT> thanks for your support :)
<mzanetti> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> dholbach: we're going to show the uploading apps to the Ubuntu store at the Qt Developer Days
<mzanetti> dholbach: now, chances are the network doesn't cope
<mzanetti> dholbach: is there any way to setup a dummy instance locally?
<dholbach> mzanetti, no idea, but beuno might know
<mzanetti> beuno: hi :) do you?
<beuno> hi!
<beuno> mzanetti, there isn't, no
<mzanetti> hmm... ok... any other hints? worst case will be screenshots probably...
<beuno> mzanetti, a screencast?  :)
<mzanetti> yeah... iirc dholbach already created one, right? Can I reuse that?
<beuno> (that's what I did for my last presentation)
<m-b-o> dpm: hi, could you please do two merge reviews for me of the weather app? The TimeandDate and the ScrollingBottom... one
<beuno> mzanetti, you sure can
<mzanetti> beuno: got a link?
<beuno> mzanetti, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjGAnV33GHU
<dpm> m-b-o, I'm not sure I'll be able to do both, but I'll try. Quick question: on the scrolling bottom one, what's the reason behind adding the bottom margin?
<dpm> has it got anything to do with the toolbar?
<m-b-o> dpm: yes, less interference with the toolbar. It's easier then to get the hourly forecats for 0:00 for example
<om26er> oSoMoN, hey! about that email. I got this from francis: we root caused it to time being out of sync on the build slaves. retoaded is fixing it right now
<dpm> m-b-o, ok, I thought so, thanks. In that case, it looks good to me, approving that one
<m-b-o> dpm: thanks!
<oSoMoN> om26er: excellent! can you ping me when it’s fixed?
<om26er> oSoMoN, sure will do
<dholbach> beuno, I reused one from mhall119 :)
<beuno> dholbach, even better
<mihir> dpm: i am facing problem in sigining it...any idea getting error (7, 9, u'No public key') I have imported it successfully any idea?
<gusch> om26er: any idea what's wrong with gallery jenkins jobs? they all look like this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-armhf/1103/console
<dpm> mihir, you might need to be a bit more detailed for me or someone else to give you a hand. What are you trying to sign? How are you doing it?
<om26er> gusch, its the same issue that oSoMoN is having. retoaded is fixing that in the lab
<om26er> gusch, "we root caused it to time being out of sync on the build slaves. retoaded is fixing it right now"
<mihir> dpm: done..i had multiple keys so had problem...thanks for the help :) it was key issues while signing the code.
<dpm> mihir, ok, so you sorted it out?
<mihir> dpm: yeah and signed it :)
<dpm> great :)
<om26er> boiko, hey
<boiko> om26er: hi
<om26er> boiko, I am pretty sure bug 1227199 that I just reported is not in dialer-app itself but which package you think it belongs to
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1227199
<om26er> note: you need a total of 3 phones to reproduce this bug :)
<timp> haha
<timp> I would never have discovered that bug
<timp> you need at least three phones or two friends to discover it ;)
<boiko> om26er: so, I need to read it more carefully, I don't think I fully understand what it is (in a meeting right now)
<om26er> boiko, ok
<om26er> timp, that's how we roll as "avengers" :)
<timp> :)
<timp> om26er: so which one are you? I heard popey is the woman in the tight leather outfit
<popey> Only on weekends.
<timp> :D
<om26er> timp, I am Tony Stark :D
<timp> actually I see now that it is not leather.. that was just my imagination :p
<popey> om26er: i can test that
<dpm> timp, I'm sure you can have the costume on weekdays :)
<timp> haha yeah!
<om26er> popey, try, want me to do an international call to you ? :p
<popey> om26er: i cant reproduce the problem
<mrqtros> timp :D
<om26er> popey, wow, what does the phone tell you ?
<popey> Same as what any other phone does
<timp> dpm: you are easy. I can see you turning angry and green.
<popey> it drops to voicemail
<om26er> popey, aah, right I don't have voicemail
<dpm> :-)
<om26er> popey, we can probably bring that down to "medium" if you feel like it
<popey> how is it a bug?
<popey> what do you expect it to do?
<om26er> popey, When I call from my Ubuntu phone I should hear the busy tone on my Ubuntu phone to tell me "hey that number is busy"
<om26er> popey, but in my case that does not happen at all
<popey> it just drops?
<om26er> popey, yep
<om26er> a normal user would assume there is a network problem
<popey> you can reproduce this without 3 phones btw
<popey> call yourself ☻
<om26er> popey, hm, that's easier
<timp> we don't have normal users. Everybody who runs Ubuntu on their phone is an AWESOME user.
 * popey tries to think of a number he knows will be engaged which doesnt have voicemail
<om26er> popey, call me :p
<popey> uh. no.
<om26er> we need to test international testing for sure
<om26er> *dialing... ugh
<boiko> om26er: I'm not sure how that's implemented at the ofono level
<boiko> om26er: maybe we should check with tony about it?
<om26er> boiko, sure. I'll talk to him.
<om26er> boiko, if its not ofono what could it be ? is there some other component below ?
<boiko> om26er: well, it is actually the rild modem implementation, tony knows which package/components are in there for sure
<om26er> boiko, ok
<davmor2> popey: if I try calling my own phone it is instantly dropped
<popey> yay
<popey> confirmed bug then
<davmor2> popey: what bug?
<davmor2> popey: never mind found it
<balloons> m-b-o, ping
<m-b-o> balloons: pong
<balloons> m-b-o, if what I've been told is correct, after you approve the merge the bot should pick it up and run; https://code.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/ubuntu-weather-app/lp121890/+merge/186371
<balloons> so let's see.. you've top approved it, which should be the signal for it to come have a look and merge it
<balloons> m-b-o, and boom right on schedule :-)
<m-b-o> :)
<m-b-o> and of course something wasn't right, hehe
<balloons> m-b-o, I learned that was the case after the last merge proposal you asked about
<m-b-o> balloons: good to know, thanks for telling me!
<balloons> yw
<om26er> gusch, hey
<om26er> gusch, here is the bug number (bug 1227002)
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1227002
<GuidoPallemans> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6124591/ is there any way that I can get the Tabs Component not go over everything? I want it to only be visible over the yellow: http://imgur.com/1zzDmbP
<om26er> boiko, bug 1227157
<gusch> om26er: thx
<om26er> oh man where is _mup_ :p
<om26er> gusch, ;)
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1227157
<gusch> boiko: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-single-select/+merge/185230
<gusch> renato: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-single-select/+merge/185230
<renato> gusch, sure, do you need this now?
<gusch> renato: it's importand for the content-picking
<gusch> renato: and I'd like to get this released asap - so yes ;)
<renato> gusch, ok :D
<renato> how I can test it?
<gusch> renato: when putting on the package on the phone, go to settings, background and click on the image - gallery should come up in picking mode
<renato> nice
<gusch> renato: and should allow you only one photo to select
<renato> gusch, there is a FIXME on line 233, is that correct?
<gusch> renato: yes - as this is temporary solution - until upstart-app-alunch and the app lifecycle work
<renato> gusch, is the picker component and gallery app the same package?
<gusch> renato: which component do you mean? there is a separate one in the content hub, but not yet used
<renato> gusch, for example if I want to use the image picker on address-book do I need to install the full gallery package?
<gusch> renato: no, only the content-hub
<renato> gusch, ok but why you ask me to install the gallery package to test the system settings image selector?
<gusch> renato: because that will then trigger gallery in content picker mode
<renato> gusch, ok the code looks good, I am flashing the device to test
<gusch> renato: cool
<gusch> renato: hope it works ...
<gusch> renato: otherwise we need to check the content-hub
<gusch> renato: I case it does not start in picking mode, can you test the gallery for regressions and approve anyway? content-picking is tricky, as we use gallery as the test app ...
<AskUbuntu> why not let good developers like Mozilla to maintenance their packages? | http://askubuntu.com/q/347201
<om26er> boiko, hey, how about bug 1227322 :)
<om26er> since system-settings app knows about the IMEI i guess the dialer-app can extract that from somewhere as well
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1227322
 * boiko checks the bug
<om26er> "*#06# does not show IMEI"
<boiko> om26er: I think we can do that, but that's low priority I would say
<om26er> salem_, boiko we treat numbers starting with *# as normal phone numbers but they are supposed to be different.. for example on my sim network *#555# is supposed to return my account balance but on Ubuntu phone that tries to dial the number
<om26er> boiko, right, low priority for me as well.
<om26er> but how about the above issue I just described ?
<boiko> om26er: there are bugs opened for that already
<om26er> boiko, ok, good to know. I'll find it
<om26er> boiko, another question there is a pause || button on the live call screen, since call "hold" does not work shouldn't that be removed ?
<renato> gusch, where I should click to oppen the picker?
<renato> humm ok its take a while to open the gallery
<gusch> directly on the image in the setting/background
<gusch> renato: but it seems there is an issue again to open gallery in pick mode :(
<renato> but since I do not have any image the gallery is empty, How I can go back to settings without select a image?
<gusch> renato: for now only by manually closing gallery :(
<gusch> renato: because gallery does not switch to pick mode I guess
<gusch> renato: otherwise it would be the cancel button on the bottom
<renato> gusch, clossing the galery cause the system settings to close too
<renato> gallery
<gusch> renato: ok - I should find the iss ue to switch to pick mode before merging this :(
<gusch> renato: can you leave a comment in the MR?
<renato> sure
<gusch> renato: I'll try to fix it tomorrow
<gusch> :(
<daker> nik90_: nik90 are you here ?
<om26er> renato, hey!
<om26er> renato, I reported a few bugs for the address-book-app
<om26er> mind if I show you ? :)
<nik90_> daker: yes
<daker> nik90_: can you please test http://ubuntuone.com/7fqSR9hP7aobc5gMyQjJDh
<nik90_> daker: upload the click package to the store. I should get it as an update
<nik90_> daker: 3 mins, will report back
<beuno>     "desktop_validates (rad.io)": "did not validate: (ValidationError in file '/tmp/clickreview-81mgaa/rad-io.desktop': \n- Key 'Encoding' is deprecated )"
<beuno> daker, ^
<beuno> Encoding=UTF-8
<beuno> remove that from .desktop
<daker> ok i'll remove it
<daker> beuno: other than that ?
<beuno> daker, looks good. It's compiled for armhf, right?
<daker> beuno: yes
<beuno> yeah, looks good to go
<daker> beuno: ok thanks, nik90_ i'll wait to for report than i'll upload it
<nik90_> daker: can you provide the new link with the fixed .desktop file
<nik90_> daker: or would the old one work?
<daker> nik90_: http://ubuntuone.com/1pDpL04fMH86OkqIWE40Hs
<popey> nice one daker ☻
<daker> popey: :)
<nik90_> popey: do you see the play toolbar? For me it is hidden beneath the phone bottom
<nik90_> popey: also when I switch to by category, language etc I see no results
<popey> just installed and rebooting..
<nik90_> daker ^^
 * nik90_ reboots device
<daker> :(
<popey> my phone takes ages to boot
<popey> I have every single app from the store installed
<popey>  2329 root      20   0  4028 2812  680 R  47.1  0.1   0:01.71 apparmor_parser
<popey> that eats the cpu on boot
<nik90_> lool
<popey> top - 19:59:46 up 2 min,  0 users,  load average: 6.10, 3.25, 1.26
<popey> lool indeed!
<lool> I certainly dont eat CPU on boot
<nik90_> lool: didnt know someone had that nick :P
<nik90_> I meant lol :)
<daker> nik90_: i still have no idea why it hidden
<daker> nik90_: width: units.gu(50) height: units.gu(75)
<nik90_> daker: the play toolbar is barely visible. Not sure why. May your anchoring is incorrect?
<nik90_> daker: that width and height is for the desktop. On the phone the app fullscreens according the to the phone dimensions
<popey> nik90_: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-18-210218.png
<popey> what I see
<nik90_> popey: me too
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-18-210245.png
<popey> search off screen.. i see
<nik90_> daker: also when I click on a country, how do I go back?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-18-210308.png
<popey> i tapped on something and nothing happened
<daker> nik90_: it's a pagestack, you swipe from the bottom to see the toolbar
<popey> oh, there something off the bottom of the screen?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-18-210354.png <- that blue button
<daker> nik90_: not sure how to fix that :(
<nik90_> popey: yes you are supposed to see the play, pause buttons there along with the song info
<nik90_> popey: similar to the music app
<nik90_> daker: the search button should be anchored like
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-18-210429.png - "No URI handler implemented for "mms"."
<nik90_> anchors.right: parent.right
<nik90_> this way, the search button stops at the boundary of the phone instead of overflowing
<nik90_> daker: did you manually specify the positioning or something?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-18-210544.png - "Stream contains no data"
<popey> brb, food
<nik90_> popey: yeah when I click on a station, I get Error: Internal data flow error
<daker> nik90_: maybe you are missing a gstreamer plugin...
<daker> nik90_: that's how i do the anchors https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rad.io-devs/rad.io/trunk/view/head:/MainPageStack.qml#L42
<daker> nik90_: even the dialog is not positioned correctly http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-18-210544.png
<nik90_> daker: the problem is the width then. You do not need to specify the width of the button manually
<nik90_> daker: I think the positioning of the button is correct, but since the width is long, it goes offscreen
<daker> nik90_: which width ?
<nik90_> daker:  width: parent.width - units.gu(35)
<nik90_> daker: width of the searchBtn
<daker> nik90_: try now this http://ubuntuone.com/1NtzMuhrDycD9EAz1cULqo
<daker> nik90_: ^
<om26er> boiko, do you mind if we setup a quick call tomorrow, I need to ask something from you related to the dialer and messaging app implementation. Hope it won't take more than 20min
<boiko> om26er: yep fine, maybe invite salem_ too?
<om26er> boiko, sure, its mostly about a Q&A about what should be working and what not
<nik90_> daker: I tried the new click package but did not notice a difference. On the phone I am not really sure how to go about uninstalling app before trying a new one. So I will flash phone again tomorrow and verify its working
<daker> nik90_: i am not sure why it's behaving like that
<nik90_> daker: I haven't looked at your code, so its hard to debug without looking
<daker> nik90_: the dialog componement is automaticaly positioned http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-18-210544.png
<nik90_> daker: where is the code for the component alone?
<daker> nik90_: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rad.io-devs/rad.io/trunk/view/head:/rad.io.qml#L508
<daker> nik90_: so i think it's taking the width: units.gu(50) height: units.gu(75) into consideration
<nik90_> daker: I dont think so. All apps use that
<daker> nik90_: one thing i have found is that app that runs with qmlscene can be resized and they will fit on the window
<daker> that's why i was saying it does follow the width and height
<popey> daker: if you need further testing feel free to give me a shout, always happy to test on a device here
<daker> popey: ok thanks
<popey> also, I can validate your click package and approve (as can others) in case you're looking for someone to do that
<popey> np
<popey> I'm keen for app devs to have a smooth ride here ☻
<popey> which is difficult if you don't have a device
<daker> popey: yeah
<daker> popey: but i think i have found a solution
<daker> apps must run using qmlscene
<popey> daker: yes, all our apps run in qmlscene
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-19
<gonzalob> hello!
<gonzalob> I'm looking for some help with qmltestrunner
<gonzalob> I'm not familiar with IRC, is anybody here? : )
<daker> gonzalob: bad timing :)
<gonzalob> yep, I'm seeing that
<daker> nik90_: popey here is an updated click package to test for tomorow http://ubuntuone.com/3uH8koLbN3Ik1Te1bROfMM it runs with qmlscene and the plugin is an .so file now
<daker> i hope it will works
<popey> daker: lemme give it a quick test now
<daker> popey: oh i can wait :)
<popey> you should bump the version number ☻
<popey>     "desktop_Exec (rad.io)": "absolute path '/usr/bin/qmlscene -I plugin rad.io.qml' for Exec given in .desktop file."
<daker> one sec
<popey> just remove /usr/bin
<daker> popey: http://ubuntuone.com/7iSd5cPII2vcN1Dm6CJpjE
<popey> ok
 * daker crossing his fingers...
<popey>     "lint_click_files": "found click packages in toplevel dir: com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io_0.3_all.click"
<popey> ☻
<daker> popey: http://ubuntuone.com/6mBUztwS3EpaONB01DnPln
<popey> still getting     "lint_click_files": "found click packages in toplevel dir: com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io_0.3_all.click"
<popey> thats just a warning though.. but needs fixing
 * popey pushes to phone
<popey> ** (process:5981): WARNING **: Unable to read the desktop file '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad.io/rad.io.desktop' in the application directory: Key file does not start with a group
<daker> why rad.io.desktop i have changed that on the manifest to rad-io.desktop
<popey> maybe an old click package i have kicking around
<popey> i get that sometimes
<daker> the namespace is not rad.io but rad-io
<popey> just rebooting phone
<daker> tyt
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-19-015829.png
<daker> \o/
<daker> popey: try search for : 977
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-19-015855.png
<popey> ok
<daker> the HITZ channel has a working stream
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-19-020000.png
<popey> its playing
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-19-020053.png
<popey> artwork
<popey> local knows I'm in the UK, nice
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-19-020130.png
<daker> Wow :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-19-020209.png  \o/ BBC World Service
<popey> Nice work daker
<daker> popey: thanks
<daker> hope you like it
<popey> yeah, it's cool
<popey> nice to see it working on a device
<daker> still some small spacing issue, but i spent two 3 hours to refactor the code
<daker> but yeah Wow
 * popey spams G+ with screenshots
<popey> and now bed... nn daker
<daker> g'night and thanks!
<popey> np
<popey> daker: before I go, two minor comments. I'd change "Local Radios" to "Local Radio". and "No track infos" to "No track info". They read better that way IMHO ☻
<popey> we never pluralise "Radio" or "Info"
<daker> popey: sure i'll fix that
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning too :)
<mihir_> dpm: morning :)
<dpm> morning mihir_
<dholbach> dpm, lool: how does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/2.7.2-0ubuntu3 look to you?
<dpm> dholbach, what kind of feedback are you after? Do you want us to test it from -proposed?
<dholbach> dpm, no, just look at the amount of bug fixes
<dholbach> I opened a bottle of champagne already
<dpm> nice :)
<dholbach> jppiiroinen, great work
<dpm> so, yeah, it looks great to me, indeed, nice work jppiiroinen :)
<lool> dholbach: the changelog is awesome  :-)
<lool> dholbach: not sure it was meant to go straight to saucy though, doesn't that go through daily landing?
<dholbach> Mirv, ^ are there plans for q-p-u to go through daily landing?
<Mirv> dholbach: it'd need autopilot tests, otherwise it'd be ready
<Mirv> the packaging has been prepared and it's added to a stack, just disabled
<dholbach> lool, ^
<Mirv> with zero automated testing it's a bit too risky to enable it
<lool> hmmm
<lool> I sense a contradiction of some sort
<jppiiroinen> dholbach, dpm: thanks! :)
<jppiiroinen> lool: welcome to the dark side
<lool> lack of autopilot tests are only an issue to trust its quality, but it shouldn't stop us from using tools to help us get bzr changes in PPA or in archive?
<lool> jppiiroinen: I sense a disturbance in the force?  :-)
<lool> oh wait, this doesn't go in the image
<lool> haha can't wait til I tell asac about that
<oSoMoN> hey gusch, would you have a moment to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/unskip-test/+merge/185806 ?
<lool> what a great loophole in reviewing everything which affects touch  ;-)
<lool> jppiiroinen: and let me second the +1 on the changes; look awesome
<jppiiroinen> lool: \o/
 * popey hugs jppiiroinen 
<Mirv> lool: PPA builds are enabled, just not archive landing. and since the bzr branch is fully prepared, archive uploads can be done directly. so it's pretty smooth.
<Mirv> one could argue automated PPA builds are risky as well, but that's how it is currently
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<Mirv> JP love day
<jppiiroinen> \o/  http://satwcomic.com/deer-hunt
<lool> Mirv: ah so qtcreator is part of a landing and was copied from PPA to archive by $person
<Mirv> lool: it's slight more complicated, the automated PPA builds have mangled version numbers, but the bzr branch is uploadable directly so I got dholbach to sponsor it for me, then marked it as having been uploaded
<Mirv> lool: but yes it's autolanding but not auto-dailyreleasing
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
<wellsb> Is there a qml date picker component available, yet?  Like that which was available for meego
<wellsb> Ahh, this  could work http://91.189.93.79/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Pickers.Picker/
<wellsb> timp: Any updates on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDatePickers
<wellsb> zsombi: ^  Any ETA on when this will land?
<zsombi> wellsb: there are few things that needs to be there first: 1) CI needs to work again, 2) I don't have tyet the UI confirmed from UX for the components, 3) I got other more urgent things to do first... so expect at least 2 more weeks to get the components...
<zsombi> wellsb: I have the Picker in the SDK trunk, the Dialer is proposed for landing, and then there are the 4 layouts, TimePicker and the Date-, Week- and MontPickers, which AFAIK shoudl be integrated in OSK
<daker> nik90: nik90_ can you please test this http://ubuntuone.com/6fCGAjnnU1qsuEG31cw6L5 before i push an update ?
<popey> daker: sure
<popey> daker: can you bump the version?
<popey> it's gone down from 0.3 to 0.2 since last night
<daker> popey: you don't have to, that's the same package you have tested yesterday...
<popey> oh okay
<popey> \o/
<daker> popey: just wanted to be sure to get his input
<popey> ok. cool!
<m-b-o> dpm: Hi, I've updated the MP from yesterday. If you've time, give it a look...
<GuidoPallemans> m-b-o: MP?
<dpm> Merge Proposal
<dpm> m-b-o, I'll try to have a look, unless someone else beats me to it, I probably won't get to it until the evening
<om26er> gusch, hello, Sir
<m-b-o> dpm: no problem
<gusch> om26er: hi
<daker> dholbach: can you please test this http://ubuntuone.com/6fCGAjnnU1qsuEG31cw6L5 before i push an update ?
<daker> dholbach: just the click package part
<popey> daker: no errors, just a warning
<daker> popey: what kind of warning ?
<popey>     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': "
<popey> oh, thats an error, not warning
<daker> ok popey can you test this on the phone http://ubuntuone.com/6Gh4sSTJ6An2uxkgbccXTn
<daker> it's v 0.4
<popey> k
<gonzalo> Hello! I've some dependencies issues when trying to test QML with qmltestrunner, is anyone using it with U. 13.04?
<dholbach> not sure if you saw it earlier, but
<dholbach> daker, can you change 'architecture' to 'armhf' in the manifest?
<dholbach> daker, apart from that it looks good to me
<dholbach> brb
<daker> dholbach: ok
<popey> daker: works on the device.
<daker> popey: ok, then i'll fix what dholbach said then i'll push an update
<popey> cool, ping me when you have and I'll check and approve
<daker> ok
<nik90|Laptop> Is there any QML Api to trigger haptic or audio feedback?
<nik90|Laptop> I need them to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1227194
<gonzalo> How can I install the 'QtTest' module, I installed the Ubuntu SDK from it's PPA, but `make check` fails with project templates.
<gonzalo> (Yet `make autopilot` tests are successful.)
<popey> Mirv: do you know the answer to nik90|Laptop's question?
<Mirv> popey: nik90|Laptop: possibly kalikiana might know, I (vaguely) remember him doing something around it. it would be via qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin but the plugins-to-that-QML-plugin situation might be lacking.
<nik90|Laptop> Mirv: Are you referring to https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/feedback/+merge/183467 ?
<nik90|Laptop> Mirv: I noticed that the MP depended on https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu-sensors/+bug/1214404 to be fixed.
<nik90|Laptop> kalikiana ^^ :)
<Chocanto> popey: Hey ! Do you know who is part of the sdk team ?
<nik90|Laptop> Chocanto: Kaleo, timp, zsombi are some
<popey> Chocanto: yeah, what you after?
<Chocanto> ahah okok thanks ^^
<Chocanto> popey: For the same thing, the file plugin
<Chocanto> popey: It starts to become an urgent need, so I have to see with the team ^^
<nik90|Laptop> Mirv: do the feature freeze and other freeze deadline apply to getting a package to qtubuntu-sensors?
<kalikiana> nik90|Laptop: Mirv I need review there. you can help by finding somebody who can. it's a little tricky since both depend on each other
<kalikiana> and then we had some bricked devices which didn't help
<Mirv> nik90|Laptop: yeah, those look familiar ;)
<nik90|Laptop> Mirv: For the haptic feedback we know what's holding it up. Is there a way to trigger audible feedback? like playing a tone?
<nik90|Laptop> in qml
<Mirv> nik90|Laptop: kalikiana could probably answer that ^
<Mirv> I haven't tested it, I just discussed it at some point when it was wondered where to put the plugin
<nik90|Laptop> kalikiana: ^^
<kalikiana> nik90|Laptop: it can probably added to the feedback plugin backend; I didn't look at it since everyone was interested in vibrations only
<kalikiana> I can check what's needed for that with platform guys
<nik90|Laptop> kalikiana: Would it possible to use what the dialer app does? Since it also needs audible notifcations like the ringer?
<nik90|Laptop> kalikiana: thnx
<kalikiana> nik90|Laptop: I think that's what seb is working on? I talked to him a while ago about using feedback for the phone app - but again nobody specifically asked about tone so given time constraints I didn't investigate that
<nik90|Laptop> kalikiana: okay
<gonzalo> Hi people, I'm trying to run unit tests with some Ubuntu SDK app templates. I also tried with the ubuntu-calculator-app but qmltestrunner reports 'QtTest' module as missing. How can I install it?
<kalikiana> gonzalo: try installing qtdeclarative5-test-plugin
<GuidoPallemans> anyone else sometimes has the error usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Page.qml:155: TypeError: Cannot read property 'actionManager' of null
<GuidoPallemans> ?
<om26er> renato__, hey. I moved our meeting back a few minutes, seems boiko is at another meeting during that time. is that fine ?
<renato__> om26er, ok
<renato__> np
<alvarova> hi there1
<alvarova> Im newbie working with QT Creator...!!!
<M3tabaron> any advice on beginning to learn programming towards ubuntu mobile?
<alvarova> Somebody can tell me about where Can I find some tutorial to get android apps working under ubuntu sdk?
<GuidoPallemans> alvarova: you can't
<GuidoPallemans> alvarova: you can get qt apps to work under android, but not android apps on ubuntu
<alvarova> I was reading about it, and I found something: http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt5ForAndroidBuilding
<alvarova> actually here tells about how can we create android apps under Qt editor. But, Im searching for a tutorial, something like step by step.
<Chocanto> timp : ping
<WebbyIT> popey, franxesk is a new contributor \o/ Can you check with him if he has signed CLA, please? :)
<daker> hey popey
<daker> nik90: nik90_ ping
<nik90_> daker: pong
<daker> nik90_: can you please test this http://ubuntuone.com/6vsuCtn6jpldhKsltqFutV
<daker> ?
<nik90_> daker: sry but I do not know how to overwrite an existing install
<nik90_> daker: so I do not know if installing this click package will overwrite the existing one
<daker> nik90_: ok, can you just check the click package format ? if you know how to do that
<nik90_> dholbach isnt onlinne either to help.
<nik90_> daker: that is a script that i do not have
<nik90_> daker: popey has it, but isnt available
<daker> nik90_: ok no problem :)
<daker> i'll wait for popey
<nik90_> daker: sry,
<nik90_> daker: but seeing the screenshots posted by popey, I noticed that you fixed the layout issues
<daker> nik90_: yes i fixed that
<daker> nik90_: the problem was that i was runing the app from a binary app
<nik90_> daker: ah
<nik90_> daker: using a main.cpp?
<daker> yes
<nik90_> daker: :)
<daker> i refactored the c++ code to make an .so file
<daker> the run the app with qmlscene
<daker> then*
<nik90_> daker: I am glad that you fixed it :)
<daker> yes :)
<nik90_> daker: were you able to debug the issue regarding many stations not having any audio output?
<nik90_> with the error message popey posted yesterday?
<daker> popey were able to play some of them
<nik90_> daker: okay
<nik90_> daker: It is annoying to reflash my phone everytime I want to overwrite an existing click package
<nik90_> daker: otherwise I would test
<daker> popey knows how to do that
<nik90_> daker: I cant flash now since I am working on the clock app
<daker> nik90_: no worries
<popey> daker: wassup?
<daker> popey: can you test that please http://ubuntuone.com/6vsuCtn6jpldhKsltqFutV
<daker> v0.5 for you
<popey> sure thing
<popey>     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': "
<popey> beuno: what is the fix for ^^?
<daker> the only binary present on the package is compiled for armhf
<wellsb> Updates to ESV Bible.  Should be in click store soon.  https://plus.google.com/110587021591787005452/posts/XFtKiKfWaiM
<popey> dpkg-deb: error: `/home/alan/Downloads/com.wellsb.esv-bible_0.0.2.0_unknown.click' is not a debian format archive
<popey> -rw-r--r--   1 alan alan     0 Sep 19 20:43 com.wellsb.esv-bible_0.0.2.0_unknown.click
<popey> ooer
<popey> wellsb: thats a zero byte file coming from the store. did it upload okay?
<popey> mhall119: can you download esv bible from the store? I get a zero byte file every time
<iBelieve> wellsb, that's awesome about ESV Bible, congratulations!
<popey> wellsb: have sent a mail internally to see if we can fix it. seems a problem with the site
<mhall119> popey: the click store has a 0 byte .click package
<popey> the store says it's bigger
<mhall119> the .click package you can download is 0 bytes, regardless of what the store says
<popey> 30.1 KB
<WebbyIT> But is in development mail client app?
<popey> WebbyIT: not currently, but we'll kickstart it soon
<WebbyIT> popey, nice to hear
<daker> popey: anyway i'll push an update
<popey> ok
<daker> popey: thanks for your help!!
<popey> np
<daker> popey:     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': " means that it wont approved until this is fixed ? right ?
<popey> yes daker, it's an error, I'm not supposed to publish, unless beuno says otherwise
<daker> i have specified the architecture field on the manifest.json
<wellsb> popey: I resubmitted 41.  Hopefully it's not zero byte this time
<daker> it appear that there is no docs explaning what lint_control_architecture_valid_contents do
<daker> popey: can you share your script with me ?
<daker> if that's possible
<popey> daker: unfortunately I can't
<daker> popey: i know :)
<daker> popey: can you look at the manifest file on the package and see what's the value of the architecture field ?
<popey> sure
<popey>     "architecture": "armhf",
<daker> :(
<imnichol> Is there a tool somewhere for creating a qml extension library?
<imnichol> *tutorial
<imnichol> I'm reading the qt project documentation and it's just not clicking,
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-20
<imnichol> basically I'm just looking for an example of how to write a line of text to a file, using a qml extension library
<imnichol> Also, how can I join the ubuntu-app-devel launchpad group so that my emails don't have to be approved by an administrator?
<imnichol> I can't find a group that corresponds to the mailing list
<tsimpson> imnichol: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-app-devel
<imnichol> Thanks tsimpson
<imnichol> tsimpson, I'm already subscribed to the list, but when I tried to post to it, I received an automated response that my message was waiting moderation with the reason "    Post by non-member to a members-only list"
<imnichol> Hm, nevermind, looks like I might not have been subscribed, my mistake
<mihir_> popey: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir_> dpm: sorry was unable to attaned last nights meeting my internet was down :(
<dpm> hi mihir_, no worries
<mihir_> i just saw that chat and currently I am testing WebbyIT MR which is very critical one :) and  having lots of problem with that
<mihir_> but still we'll be able to complete that soon :)
<popey> mihir_: pong
<mihir_> popey: hw can we reproduce the bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1223914
<mihir_> ?
<mihir_> i mean on machine
<popey> mihir_: i wouldn't worry about it, we're not switching to qt5.1 before 13.10
<mihir_> popey:  Great :)
 * popey switches that bug to low priority
<mihir_> WebbyIT: is this MR needs to be review ? https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1214395bis/+merge/186116
<nik90|Office> Can anyone familiar with flickables test if this is a bug or not. http://ubuntuone.com/5MUakY3rj6oC8M2iH4qloI
<nik90|Office> The code is all there
<nik90|Office> all you need to do is run it
<nik90|Office> zsombi, timp, Kaleo ^^ if you guys have 2 minutes
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm ^^
<zsombi> nik90|Office: yep, it seems to be a bug...
<nik90|Office> ah :(
<nik90|Office> zsombi: will file one
<nik90|Office> zsombi: thnx for confirming
<zsombi> nik90|Office the gap is there also when you pop, just drag the page down
<nik90|Office> zsombi: true, but it should be automatic
<nik90|Office> zsombi: it makes the clock face appear in a weird position due to this bug
<nik90|Office> zsombi: but temporarily that's okay
<dpm> nik90|Office, ok, tested that, but I trust zsombi to be much more qualified than I to say it's a bug :)
<nik90|Office> dpm: hehe. reporting a bug as I write this :)
<dpm> thanks nik90|Office :)
<nik90|Office> zsombi, dpm: dpm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1228042
<zsombi> nik90"Office: thx, assigned to timp
<zsombi> nik90|Office: ^
<nik90|Office> zsombi: thnx
<daker> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> hey daker
<daker> i submit a new package update
<daker> submited*
<daker> dholbach: but popey was getting :  "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': "
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> I don't know what's up with that
<dholbach> I pinged jdstrand on #u-touch earlier
<dholbach> personally, I'd be happy to let it in, but I know that Jamie had a look at all the architecture stuff
<daker> dholbach: ok
<daker> dholbach: also the uploaded package name was "com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io_0.2_armhf.click" and now it's "com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io_0.2_unknown.click"
<dholbach> daker, I think that's a server side thing
<dholbach> maybe we can just ignore it
<daker> ok
<dholbach> looks like uFit has the same issue
<dholbach> daker, I'll approve it now, based on a similar case as uFit
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<dholbach> daker, done
<daker> wow thanks dholbach !
<dpm> thanks dholbach, now we have all contest apps in the store!
<dholbach> yeehaw
<imnichol> I'm looking for a short tutorial on how to create a c++ plugin for qml that will write to a file.  I tried using the docs linked in developer.ubuntu.com, but they're a little too advanced for me
<imnichol> Anyone know of any documentation for c++ plugins that's targeted at newbies?
<nik90|Office> zsombi: for some reason when I added the onStatusChanged code, the clock app crashes when I save an alarm. All I did was http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132415/
<nik90|Office> imnichol: try http://rschroll.github.io/beru/2013/08/14/reading-files-with-a-c%2B%2B-plugin-in-qml.html
<imnichol> nik90|Office, thank you
<boiko> dpm: WebbyIT: hey, do you guys think it is really worth having the calculator app design meeting today? I don't think there is much to discuss
<dpm> boiko, yeah, I think I agree. Let me ping christina as well
<dpm> popey, ^
<boiko> dpm: ok
<WebbyIT> boiko, I'm agree with you
<dpm> let's skip it this week, then
<dpm> ah, christina seems to be away then, so nothing else to do. Let's talk again next week :)
<WebbyIT> ok :)
<gatox> dpm, hi, revisions from the judges for the ubuntu app showdown contest ends today?
<dpm> gatox, we've been using this week to get all apps in the store, which we've managed, review starts next week.
<gatox> dpm, ahhhhh awesome! i was worried :P thanks
<dpm> no worries, we should have sent an update on the d.u.c blog, but we've been swamped with other work. Let me do this later on today
<gatox> dpm, yes, no problem
<popey> thanks dpm
<popey> dpm: lisette is out too
<dpm> popey, yeah, but joey and roman don't seem to be on IRC to give a heads up to, so we might want to join the hangout in case they come
<popey> indeed
<Laney> can I clip/mask something inside an UbuntuShape so that it doesn't cover the rounded corners?
<Laney> clip: true doesn't work
<Laney> http://ubuntuone.com/3hg8aFx3g4ReByhUHUoOzy
<Laney> It's UbuntuShape { Row { Repeater { Rectangle } } } }
<Laney> with the UbuntuShape having clip: true
<Laney> should I use a ShaderEffectSource?
<Laney> ya, that works
<Laney> thanks for being a good sounding board :P
<Laney> actually it made the white background go away
<Laney> HMM!
<nik90_> popey: I cannot make it to today's meeting. Am going out for my frnd's bday
<nik90_> popey: is there anything important you wanted to ask during the meeting?
<popey> nik90_: only an update on the alarms work
<popey> nik90_: but if you're around over the weekend we can chat?
<nik90_> popey: I am available in the weekend. I will be working on the clock app during the weekend since that's when I get important stuff done :)
<popey> Hah! Awesome, I'll ping you over the weekend.
<nik90_> popey: sure
<Laney> http://ubuntuone.com/2XrMJE615L4ysllnUE3Jpn
<Laney> Now With Real Data™
<popey> Laney: OOOH!
<popey> Laney: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-20-171045.png
<Laney> bahaha
<Laney> BLAME SEBASTIAN
<popey> Maths is hard.
<popey> lets go shopping!
<popey> want me to file a bug?
<Laney> not until you see if my new code breaks
<popey> got a branch?
<Laney> not yet
<popey> kk
<Laney> 5 minutes
<Laney> won't fix the no icon case obvs
<nik90_> hey guys how do you change the background? I keep seeing mhall119 change his background
<nik90_> I tried the settings app -> Background...but on clicking the image, nothing happens
<popey> nik90_: there's a gsettings thing you have to run
<Laney> it's supposed to launch the gallery now
<Laney> it actually does that for me(!), but I've got no pictures so can't check it works :(
<popey> mhall119: dpm  unable to open '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/fr.skimbo.skimbou/1.2/.git/objects/4e/5e593ba4c1642b88374a6fd9d1f168df052937.dpkg-new': Permission denied
<popey> thats why skimbou doesn't run - it doesn't install properly, have left a comment for the developer. but it shouldn't have been approved into the store
<nik90_> popey: ah
<nik90_> popey: what's the secret command?
<gnmsoftware2012> hello
<popey> nik90_: i have no idea ☻
<gnmsoftware2012> Can any1 help me with one thing?
<popey> gnmsoftware2012: sure, ask away
<gnmsoftware2012> I published 1 app to Ubuntu Software Center
<gnmsoftware2012> and
<gnmsoftware2012> now it says Published
<popey> is it a desktop app or a qml ubuntu touch app?
<gnmsoftware2012> Desktop
<gnmsoftware2012> i clicked publish
<gnmsoftware2012> and it says "Published"
<popey> which app?
<gnmsoftware2012> but, I cant see it on Ubuntu Software Center
<gnmsoftware2012> ApocalypZe 0.4
<gnmsoftware2012> is the app
<gnmsoftware2012> a game
<popey> davmor2: can you help?
<gnmsoftware2012> how much time does it take until it shows up?
<popey> I dont have access to that, davmor2 does
<davmor2> what's that now
<gnmsoftware2012> What do i do?
<gnmsoftware2012> is it a problem or will the app show up?
<davmor2> gnmsoftware2012: It takes a few minutes for the server caches and software centers cache to clear let me check the api for you
<gnmsoftware2012> ok
<gnmsoftware2012> waittt.... its working now :)
<davmor2> gnmsoftware2012: Yeap just cache then
<gnmsoftware2012> ok thanks bye
<davmor2> gnmsoftware2012: it'll be 24hours before it shows on apps.ubuntu.com/cat though
<gnmsoftware2012> whats that?
<Laney> popey: http://people.canonical.com/~laney/package-junkyard/
<davmor2> online list of apps
<popey> Laney: sounds promising!
<gnmsoftware2012> oh
<Laney> IT'S A DEB!
<Laney> a bouncing baby deb
 * popey hugs it and loves it and feeds it
<Laney> not sure it's asyncing properly
<AskUbuntu> My Ubuntu App wont show up? | http://askubuntu.com/q/348021
<popey> Laney: much better
<Laney> happy days
<popey> for some reason I can't take a screenshot
<Laney> take a selfie in the mirror
<popey> duckface!
<gnmsoftware2012> davmor2: I saw that you were the one accepting my game "ApocalypZe 0.4" to Ready to Publish. I just uploaded a Screenshot and it is waiting review. Would you see it pls :) ?
<gnmsoftware2012> davmor2?
<gnmsoftware2012> see it plz i gtg
<Chocanto> timp: ping
<Akiva-Server> I installed the sdk, downloaded a branch from launchpad, and tried to compile and run it, but it says I am missing a kit
<Akiva-Server> This wasnt an issue when I first got this branch a few months ago. I just downloaded the sdk, and went ahead. However I got a new computer, and had to set this up again
<Akiva-Server> ah I see; the latest sdk took out the qtcreator desktop templates, and supposedly any kits that went with it. Humm where do I get these back?
<Akiva-Server> http://askubuntu.com/questions/259719/qt-quick-ui-templates-missing-from-qt-creators-new-file-or-project-dialog << thanks anyways :P
<popey> Akiva-Server: you're the second person I've seen having that issue today ☹
<popey> Akiva-Server: we've updated the instructions so it shouldn't happen to others
<Akiva-Server> popey:  great. Yah that link solved it for me.
<popey> good stuff
<wellsb> Over 100 rounds in blackjack!  That's my best score thusfar https://plus.google.com/110587021591787005452/posts/GhJEPS5cK3Q
<victorp_>  hey, I am having a problem where a textfield doesnt seem editeable at all, any thoughts?
<Akiva-Server> wow, I forgot how beautiful the ubuntu phone ui is...
<victorp_> mhall119, help?
<victorp_> :)
<mhall119> victorp_: what field and what problem?
<victorp_> mhall119, I am writting an app using textfield
<victorp_> running it on device and the texfield is not editeable
<iBelieve> mhall119, ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-21
<AKSet> hi
<AKSet> how i can create new project?
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Does someone from UI toolkit team is here? :)
<mrqtros> Used Slider component first time - filled three bugs. Looks like a joke :D
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<AskUbuntu> frequent abnormal shutdowns/system crashes so many times | http://askubuntu.com/q/348374
<GuidoPallemans> how can I apply my app for the wednesday design show?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-22
<AskUbuntu> How can i create and run visual basic projects and still run in windows | http://askubuntu.com/q/348594
<AskUbuntu> Translate an existing app | http://askubuntu.com/q/348646
<GuidoPallemans> how can I apply my app for the wednesday design show?
<nik90_> popey: we can the meeting whenever you are free btw
<nik90_> GuidoPallemans: you send an email to design@canonical.com before Tuesday. The session themselves happen on wednesday in ubuntu-on-air
<nik90_> GuidoPallemans: http://design.canonical.com/2013/09/wednesday-app-design-clinic/
<popey> nik90_: ok, just making lunch, will ping you after, in an hour or so
<popey> nik90_: around now
<nik90_> popey: I am here
<popey> hi nik90_
<nik90_> popey: Hi
<popey> shall we have an official meeting in -meeting or did you want to just chat here?
<nik90_> popey: was just about to ask you the same thing
<nik90_> :)
<nik90_> popey: ur call
<popey> we can just chat here
<nik90_> okay
<popey> Anything in particular you have of concern?
<nik90_> popey: so I am been fixing zsombi's comments on my alarms branch. I think from my part it is done.
<popey> ok, cool.
<nik90_> However as of now, it sometimes crashes the clock app when saving an alarm due to an upstream issue I think
<nik90_> zsombi confirmed it and has already proposed a fix in the sdk. It is now in the queue
<nik90_> once that patch lands, I think then my alarms branch is good to go into trunk
<nik90_> So meanwhile I have been working on other high priority bug
<nik90_> like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1201858
<popey> Great, look forward to testing alarms when that lands.
<popey> ah, that one
<nik90_> popey: I already have a fix almost ready. Just need a bit more work
<popey> awesome.
<nik90_> I discussed the solution with dpm and agreed that the temporary solution for that bug is fine for the 1.0 release
<nik90_> However I wanted to couple that solution with gps location (automatic)
<nik90_> If you remember you gave me the code http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087739/
<nik90_> from mzanetti
<nik90_> I do not know how to install qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin on the phone since it is a system-image and hence read-only
<popey> is that not in by default now?
 * popey checks
<popey> it is now
<nik90_> oh okay, then when I ran the code on the phone, it did not show me the gps lat and long.
<nik90_> I assume GPS is on by default? However the location indicator is not checked
<popey> i just flashed my phone with todays image
<popey> so it's possibly a recent change
<popey> not sure if we're on by default
<nik90_> when you run the code above, do you see the lat,lng in the label?
<popey> root       747  0.0  0.2  45740  5056 ?        Ssl  14:41   0:00 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ubuntu-location-service/examples/service --bus system --provider gps::Provider
<popey> phablet   2196  0.0  0.1  27752  3276 ?        Sl   14:43   0:00 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-location/indicator-location-service
<popey> looks like it
 * popey tries
<popey> file:///home/phablet/foo.qml:3 "components": no such directory
<popey> i get that
<popey> am I missing something?
<nik90_> popey: let me wrap that into a qmlproject zip and give it to you
<popey> sweet, thanks
<nik90_> popey: http://ubuntuone.com/0YJKdcFGS6RlJGuGDmS5dC
<nik90_> popey: mzanetti told me that it does not work in the desktop. So you can only test it on a phone
<popey> k
<nik90_> basically when you run the app, the lat,long should be displayed in the ubuntu shape. For me it comes up blank.
<popey> how are you running it?
<popey> just qmlscene location.qml ?
<nik90_> popey: yes
<popey> it doesnt show on screen for me on the phone
<nik90_> I opened the project on qtcreator and just ctrl + f12
<popey> ah
<popey> will do that instead
<popey> bear with me a moment
<nik90_> np
<nik90_> take ur time
<popey> i get hello world
<nik90_> popey: that string should be replaced with the lat,long
<nik90_> atleast looking at the code for the location written by mzanetti
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-22-160944.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-22-160951.png
<nik90_> It would be nice if any of the platform devs can write a sample app with location detection. (tvoss or anybody)
<nik90_> I get the same thing
<popey> yeah, i asked bzoltan to do that once the location stuff had landed, I'll poke him tomorrow. He may have done it already but I don't know where it is.
<popey> I know he was waiting until all the platform bits had landed before making a qml sample
<nik90_> okay
<nik90_> that would make my life of getting current location for the clock app more official and easier
<popey> same for everyone ☻
<nik90_> okay I will follow up with you on this tomorrow evening
<nik90_> oh one last thing
<nik90_> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-clock-backend/+merge/186923
<nik90_> this should now show the same time in the welcome screen, indicator and clock app
<nik90_> only the location name cannot be retrieved automatically until I get the gps qml code to work
<popey> how are you planning to lookup location ?
<popey> I mean, map text location from gps co-ords
<nik90_> I will pass the cordinates to an online API which will return the city names
<popey> mapquest?
<nik90_> geonames.org
<popey> ok
<nik90_> ubuntu installer also geonames.org. so i will stick to that
<popey> yeah, cool.
<nik90_> I think with this, all the high priority bugs have been handled for 1.0 releae
<nik90_> there are some design bugs reported by lina. Some of them needed clarifications and I have already emailed her about it.
<popey> Ok, I agree.
<popey> Will chase up with Lina in the morning
<popey> It's looking really close.
<nik90_> okay . thnx
<nik90_> +1
<nik90_> popey: I think that was all.
<nik90_> popey: btw when you talk to bzoltan tomorrow, give him http://ubuntuone.com/0sFYEYLHlIhlRBP74SJlaQ
<nik90_> popey: it is basically an improved code sample. should provide a starting point for him
<nik90_> I got it go. Have a nice evening
<popey> nik90_: sorry, got dragged away by my kids
<popey> thanks nik90_
<popey> will do
<nik90_> popey: no worries. :)
<popey> thanks for taking some time on sunday to update me ☻
<Geocool_> Hello. I've an image with -1 z in Main View as background. Inside one of my tabs i have a listview. When I scroll the header of the Page element takes the background color of MainView instead of displaying the background. Is this a bug ?
<mzanetti> nik90_: fyi. qtlocation it also works on the desktop by now. you might need to setup geoclue first though
<narekb> hey folks, when's the Evernote development project starting?
<popey> narekb: soon
<popey> mzanetti: did you get that code working on the device? It didn't work for me
<narekb> popey is an exact date set?
<popey> narekb: i think we'll start contacting developers who expressed an interest this week
<narekb> ooook
<daker> nik90_: just use http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<nik90_> popey: Do you think we can use this? ^^
<nik90_> seems much easier
<nik90_> daker: thnx, I remember someone mentioning this before, however for reason, I forgot about it.
<nik90_> daker: will investigate if we can use this.
<daker> nik90_: i use on my app https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rad.io-devs/rad.io/trunk/view/head:/rad.io.qml#L172
<daker> it*
<nik90_> daker: I am just thinking if it is a reliable way of doing stuff for the official clock app. Although I could then provide 3 ways of setting current location: gps, geoip and manually.
<daker> nik90_: i see
<popey> nik90_: I don't know of any reason not to
<nik90_> popey: cool.
<nik90_> popey: could you get the ramsamsam app to open properly? I get a white screen always
<popey> lets see
<nik90_> popey: oh btw, you can set the background of the unity dash using system settings. All you need is have some wallpapers in /Pictures
<popey> hmm, white screen here
<popey> oh nice
<nik90_> popey: every other app that I tried works. Also for some reason, the music app does not produce any sound. I can see that it is playing the song I chose though
<popey> aa-exec: ERROR: profile 'com.ubuntu.developer.danielbeck.ramsamsamreader_ramsamsamreader_0.2.1' does not exist
<popey> nik90_: the .desktop file is broken, it has "test.qml" as the qml file in the Exec line, when it's ramsamsamreader.qml
<popey> modifying the .desktop file doesn't fix it though
<nik90_> popey: hmm
<popey> beuno: mhall119 we really need a way to find apps in myapps so I can go back and find an app to give feedback to a developer
<popey> beuno: mhall119 right now I have to hope the url is cached (ie. I have visited the app before) or sequentially go through each app which sucks
<popey> ok, found it, and sent feedback requesting they fix it nik90_
<nik90_> popey: thnx
<popey> np
<popey> lemme know if you find any others and I'll do likewise
<nik90_> popey: sure
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-15
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> does anyone know what are the packages for the SDK's api modules?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you mean the runtime?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: no the modules
<ahoneybun> mhall119: module "NotesApp.Plugins" is not installed
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to run the notes app
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the default installed one?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it looks like it's included in the notes-app package, so I would assume the sourcecode for the plugin is in the same bzr branch
<mhall119> if you run it locally with qmlscene, you'll need to pass it -I with the path to the built plugin
<ahoneybun> I took it from bzr
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I took it from bzr
<ahoneybun> but the module is still not fount
<ahoneybun> *found
<ahoneybun> mhall119: got to tell you the emulator is awesome
<mhall119> ahoneybun: is it working again? There was a bug with adb last week
<mhall119> ahoneybun: is the C++ source for the plugin in the bzr branch?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: adb?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I see a components.cpp file in src
<ahoneybun> notes-app/Component mhall119 ?
<ahoneybun> I emailed the dev so I'll see tomorrow I'll be on here tomorrow even during class
<mhall119> ahoneybun: might be
<mhall119> adb = Android DeBugger, it's what lets the SDK talk to a device or emulator
<ahoneybun> mhall119: oh I know what it is, yea it works kinda flappy bird will not start and the updates to music and afew other apps makes them not launch as well
<ahoneybun> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how goes the sdk?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad heads out again 
 * ahoneybun looks on ebay for a nexus 4 after being burnt out trying to port it to his current phone
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> E: Unable to locate package libqt35d5
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ughhh, the software updater needs to be threaded
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this is so painful on a slow connection
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, Just to let you know, that branch you and mihir worked on came in really handy.
<justCarakas> morning all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, hey morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, mihir ping
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: pong
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, hey just want to make sure we are not doing the same work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, nik90  linked me the branch you too were working on; I used some of the revisions and merged it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, do you want to take a look?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> (merged it with mine) ; this is for the day and week view
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: yes , exactly we shouldn't do same work..lets collaborate and finish it , do you have screenshots ?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i guess, i have shared all the screenshots where we have been working right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, yah, although it might be easier if you just ran it
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i can't do now because at work place..can you share screenshots ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, hard to tell;
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, yah what I'll do, is I'll have your branch on the right, and my branch on the left, and will do screenshot comparisons
<Akiva-Thinkpad> give me 5 minutes
<justCarakas> o/ Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, you just screwed up my screenshot!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  a notifcation popped up and covered my app
<justCarakas> hahaha :D
<justCarakas> perfect timing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, nik90 http://imgur.com/a/QRRdA#0
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<Akiva-Thinkpad> There are a few things that need tweaking. as written out
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: about the svg files for towers: should we go with one file for each level or put all levels in one file?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: not sure I understand the question
<mzanetti> mivoligo: what do you want to put into one single file?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: we have one tower with couple upgrades/levels
<mzanetti> ah, right...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so one line for each level?
<mzanetti> hmm... I guess they could be done in one file. however I thought about having different rotations for towers too.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: if you don't mind I'd prefer one file per level
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I don't mind :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so in the future we could add different perspections for towers... fabio's propsal for a level pack would want that support
<mzanetti> mivoligo: did you see the bug I reported for you?
<mivoligo> mz
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll get the towers ready and upload them asap
<mzanetti> mivoligo: awesome. I have created proper level.json files for the first 5 levels
<mzanetti> had quite a bit of fun playing it yesterday already :D
<mzanetti> its challenging
<mivoligo> that's most important :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: one thing I noticed is that board wise, level 5 is much easier than, say level 4
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: hey,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, heya
<mzanetti> mivoligo: level4 is the hardest one. no good places for effective towers
<mivoligo> mzanetti: we can change the order I think
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I fixed the agenda view
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so they now look identical; both branches
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I did compensate with harder/easier waves, so I guess we're fine
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: ah ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok then :)
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I really like your Week view (without changing the background colors)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just an interesting fact to keep in mind. You can influence those things already when designing the path
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, yah; thats easily reversable
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i read your post
<Akiva-Thinkpad> designers are busy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> etc
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if I submit a branch, it will be with the standard background as is
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: ack
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: also mihir and I were using the orange font color only for the current day.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the day view needs work, due to the redundancy. I do however think it is superiour in one way
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, oh yah thats being fixed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that was just temp because of the background.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: Ah cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> basically it will go back to how it was; grey background with white text
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that is what you are talking about right?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: btw in the day view, do we need to show the 3 days instead of what we had before?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: yes
<dholbach> davidcalle, salut mon ami - comment ça va?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah, also, did you pull today already?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: have seen the new MainPage?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, I think there is one benefit; if you have multiple events side by side, it lets people know that they are part of different days
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I was thinking of changing that to coolGrey to improve the contrast
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, other than that, I'm willing to drop it in favour of what you have.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes, just now
<mzanetti> mivoligo: what do you think?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy International Dot Day! :-D
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I am trying to see where we can improve the vertical space saving in the day view.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, ah yah; that can be done in another branch though easy peasy. If you want, I can do it in this one
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: tbh your looks good as well.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: need some work :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: sure... its just some proposal
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: what happens when you have 2 all day events on the same day?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, well i'm of the opinion to just make it hideable; I find it hard to imagine that someone needs to look at the month day all the time.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what settings do actually need?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, oh good question
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so far its mostly developer/level pack creator tools
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, basically the button, will say "2 events"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rather than have two buttons
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: smart..I like it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when you click on the button, a bubble pops up, and lets you select which one
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I mean in the final product
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, don't thank me; that was how it used to be done. I just converted the rectangle into a button, and moved it around a bit
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I guess we should have at least the "Reset saved scores" one, no?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, i'll work on day view, because I'm not happy with it atm for obvious reasons
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sure, and sound and info about the game but not sure what else
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: oh can you fix the stuff like the background color, font color etc etc and then ping me. We can then considering merging them into mihir's original branch.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> week view looks great though in my opinion. And month, well its basically going to be the same as before minus the month header, which will be in the actual header.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> will do
<mzanetti> mivoligo: and I think we should also have some in-game hints on how to create level packs. at least some small text and a link that brings you to a how to page in the web or so
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I am fully convinced yet about the the day and dates shown since it duplicates what the actual header shows
<nik90> (in the day view)
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: but let's see
<Akiva-Thinkpad> not fully convinced, or fully convinced?
<nik90> not*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<nik90> I will keep an open mind
<nik90> Clean and polish up your branch and then I will test it out on the phone
<davidcalle> Salut dholbach, bien et toi ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well the day view is redundant the way I have it now. If it were my way, I'd just have the month and year there, make it hidable.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so, do you think it will be more different kinds of levelpacks in the game? Or it will come out under different name?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<dholbach> davidcalle, très bien, merci :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll make a day view branch which uses yours, and my way
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I'm not sure about that yet...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so two branches; you can decide
<mzanetti> mivoligo: what would you suggest?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: sorry was away for lunch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Unforgivable!
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i won't prefer all to orange tbh
 * Akiva-Thinkpad gets to tinkering
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: cool thnx
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ignore the orange
<nik90> mihir: yup told him
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: reason, it is eye catchy , and i won't prefer all day to eye catchy, except today..what do you say?
<nik90> he will fix that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> orange day names were just temp; its going back to white on grey
<nik90> mihir: I really like week view (last screenshot)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: don't know. I wonder how many people are interested in making the levelpacks
<mzanetti> yeah... me too...
<nik90> mihir: he goes back to "Day \n Date" while still saving vertical space.
 * mihir skips to the week view 
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you get feedback from everyone you reached out to? like Loïc, Pat, Jamie?
<mihir> nik90: do you prefer to have two rows, for day and date ?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: you mentioned fabio, can we see his stuff somewhere?
<nik90> mihir: well previously (as we discussed) I wanted to chnage to one row since it saves space. However ...
<nik90> mihir: Akiva-Thinkpad nicely simplified the all day event bar, and hence having two rows looks nice
<davidcalle> dholbach, after waiting 10 days I've given up on Loïc, but yes for the rest. I've just published frameworks, device kits in a moment.
<nik90> mihir: we can re-evaluate soon
<mihir> nik90: okay make sens :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, nice - can you give me the links once you're done? just so I can let the world know about your work, see if any links need bending and update the spreadsheet
<dholbach> davidcalle, good work
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: nice :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, frameworks : http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/frameworks/
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll also ping Loïc again and see if he can probably do a review and maybe file a bug if necessary
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, or nik90  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8349006/  just a question; is there anyway to set the border image to be behind the label, while keeping it as part of the label component?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: did that not work?
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe we should file a reminder bug on ubuntudevelerportal, so we update the frameworks doc once the first stable framework is announced
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, its sits above the label, so you can't see the day names all too well
<davidcalle> dholbach, good idea, doing it this morning
<dholbach> rock and roll
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: may try setting z: -1 for the border image?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks if there is a background property
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, oh great thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> AH THATS WHAT Z does :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, perfect
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubot5> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nik90> :D
<t1mp> :)
<t1mp> does it work like this?
<t1mp> !cookie | nik90
<ubot5> nik90: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<t1mp> yeah :)
<nik90> hehe
<mihir> nik90:  !cookie
<nik90> t1mp: hey, Good Morning
<t1mp> nik90: hello
<mihir> didn't work for me :( hehehe
<t1mp> mihir: see what I typed
<nik90> t1mp: I had a small question
<mihir> !cookie | nik90
<ubot5> nik90: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mihir> ahahah :D got it :P
<nik90> t1mp: Is it possible to move actions: [], to a separate page so that we can use it multiple pages without duplicating code?
<t1mp> mihir: now we should stop doing this, nik90 will get fat ;)
<nik90> t1mp: for instance common actions like "Add new event" will be shown in the year, month, week and day view.
 * nik90 feels bloated with too much cookies ::P
<mihir> t1mp: heheh true :P
<t1mp> nik90: that should be possible. you can put action ids in the action list
<t1mp> nik90: it is a very valid use case
<mihir> ahh great, nik90 if that works we can reduce redundant code from all pages.
<nik90> t1mp: I tried ActionList{ common actions here } and saved it as CommonEventActions.qml. However when I referenced this inside head.actions {}, it said something about not using a list.
<t1mp> nik90: ActionList is not used any more for page.head.actions
<dholbach> davidcalle, just went ahead and filed bug 1369458
<ubot5> bug 1369458 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Go into more detail once the first stable framework is out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369458
<davidcalle> dholbach, :)
<nik90> t1mp: ah, how do you define a list of Actions{} in a separate page then?
<t1mp> nik90: it should be an actual list<Action>
<dholbach> brb
<nik90> t1mp: you mean like a ListModel ?
<t1mp> nik90: I'm wondering if you can add an Item { id: actionPool; Action { id: action1 } } to (for example) your MainView and then in your Page.head.actions have [mainView.actionPool.action1]
<t1mp> some aliases would have to be made to make the actions public properties to be accessed from the Page
<t1mp> nik90: but I haven't tried that yet
<nik90> t1mp: I think that should work
 * nik90 tries
<nik90> thnx
<t1mp> nik90: good luck :) and let me know if it works
<t1mp> nik90: something like that may be useful to add as an example to our documentation
<nik90> t1mp: true, If something works I will let you know and then propose a branch with documentation aid
<mihir> nik90: one more question , currently in day view it partially display next and previous day..are we continuing that or we should move to just a single day?
<nik90> mihir: in Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmm?
<nik90> mihir: in Akiva-Thinkpad's branch, he shows 3 days
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, yah
<nik90> mihir: not sure yet what we will do yet..ideally it should only show that day's events to differentiate between day view and week view, dont you think?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: ^^
<mzanetti> is there a way to lock an application to landscape mode?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, one thing I was thinking of
<mihir> nik90: in day view i would prefer to remove that header , and show only day
<mihir> so no partial views
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, well i am working on it at this very moment
<nik90> mzanetti: not that I am aware of...a lot of people are looking for it though
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it will look unified with the week view
<mzanetti> nik90: ack, thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 30 mins, I'll provide another set of screenshots
<mzanetti> nik90: just wanted to confirm that I didn't just miss it before triaging some bugs
<nik90> mihir: let's wait to see Akiva-Thinkpad 's branch
<mihir> nik90: okay :)
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: coffee and code , make great combination :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<nik90> mzanetti: http://askubuntu.com/questions/516947/how-to-lock-ubuntu-device-orientation-in-portrait-or-landscape-from-user-input
<mzanetti> nik90: thanks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I've pushed the towers and proposed for merge
<davidcalle> dholbach, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/click-targets-and-device-kits/
<mzanetti> mivoligo: awesome :)
 * mzanetti merges
<kalikiana> mzanetti: you'll have to bribe some unity dev for that ;-)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: towers.json needs an update too
<davidcalle> dpm : http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/click-targets-and-device-kits/  , http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/frameworks/
<mzanetti> kalikiana: for what?
<kalikiana> mzanetti: for the orientation
<mzanetti> kalikiana: to add some property to MainView?
<dholbach> davidcalle, thanks a bunch - are you going to look into 1357777 as well?
<dholbach> ah, you're assigned already - great :-D
<kalikiana> mzanetti: no. to implement it
<davidcalle> dholbach, ;)
<dholbach> davidcalle, 1369173 too
<mzanetti> kalikiana: ah yeah... I think dandrader and greyback are on it already
<mzanetti> kalikiana: still the MainView API needs to be extended a little. I guess that's your call though. At least telling us what you want it to be API wise :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh, missed this one, interesting, the new article should fix that.
 * mzanetti wonders how the Dronfly hack will break when proper rotation support comes in :D
<kalikiana> mzanetti: there was an api proposal… if I could remember. it had something like [ Portrait ] in an enum with lots of "supported" things
<kalikiana> need to find where that one went
<mzanetti> nik90: btw. here's a temporary hack on how to lock to landscape until the platform gains support for it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/dronefly/trunk/view/head:/app/dronefly.qml#L52
<dpm> davidcalle, nice work. I started the review of the click targets doc and I had a few minor comments, but they can be addressed afterwards
<nik90> mzanetti: ooh cool thnx
<davidcalle> dpm, sorry about that, did I miss comments in the doc?
<dpm> davidcalle, no, you didn't, I didn't manage to finish the review, but I didn't want to block their publication on the site, so all good
<davidcalle> dpm, ok :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, thanks a bunch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, mihir http://i.imgur.com/LQ0dNe3.jpg
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hows that?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: in the week view, I think "Sun, Mon" etc could use a small top margin..around 0.5-1 gu unit
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: top and bottom actually with a 0.5 gu margin would be nice..otherwise it feels too restricted imo.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so the day name and day number side by side?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, oh
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: no no ... the current layout you did looks good
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sorry
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you want it a bit bigger
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I can do that
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: just that the top and bottom margin of that could use a little spacig
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<nik90> yup
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: year view, agenda view looks good
<Akiva-Thinkpad> month view is... I actually like your month view
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the shape takes up quite a bit of space unfortunately.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: not sure about the month view..the spacing between the ubuntushape and the sun,mon header doesn't look that grt.. the one we had before in the branch was better I feel
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah thats the other thing
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: yup exactly
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll move it down a bit
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: Why not just remove the ubuntu shape?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, hmmmm,
<nik90> if you move it down, it won't make it any better though
<nik90> since there would be that awkward spacing which is unused
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, yah I agree in removing it
<nik90> I already did that yesteday..so if you revert the monthview, they should return back to what they were before.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is that all you did? I am just wondering if that will be straightforward, in that the year view seems to use the same components
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, oh have we decided if we are removing the year view?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think you mentioned something about it.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: no we are keeping the year view (after looking at the comments in the bug report)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: However I patched the year view to show the ubuntu shape
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: also , don't use all CAPS
<Akiva-Thinkpad> alright, give me another lil bit
<Akiva-Thinkpad> all caps?!
<mihir> for me , again the ornage buttons looks weird
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: also I am with mihir on the day view. The day view is meant to be about that day alone. I feel the implementation of mihir was better
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the all day events?
<mihir> Just be like Sun , Mon Tue , instead of SUN MON TUE
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: so the day view shouldn't show events from the other days...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure; I can fix that; don't know why it is like that.
<nik90> mihir: don't you agree? ^^
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I remember seeing the code date.toUpperCase() which does that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, yah, so set the model to 1 then? i don't disagree with thad decision
<mihir> nik90: yup agreed :) lets keep day view simple , lets put all all day events on top followed by time frames
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay I'll search the code
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, agreed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay I'll do that right now
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i have removed in that branch , you can remove .toUpperCase , it should resolve your issue :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just noticed the shots are missing. but I guess you know already ;)
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: you propose branch , nik90  or I will merge with the existing branch , as it will require manual merge
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool beans
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: make sure when you propose the merge, you target our branch and not trunk :)
<nik90> I tend to forget that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure thing :P
<mihir> nik90: i tried to remove the ubuntushap from monthview, did you see that ?
<mihir> hehe
<nik90> mihir: yup
<nik90> mihir: but it also removed the ubuntushape in the year view
<nik90> mihir: but I managed to fix it
<mihir> Ahh, crap :| i forgot that
<nik90> mihir: so it shows the ubuntushape only in the year view
<mihir> ohkie..:)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, okay that was a question in the back of my mind
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how did you do that?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> was it just a visible: property?
<mihir> now in day view , I guess I need to remove partial views of next/ previous day and then i'll try to move times to the left corner
<mihir> fun a part, for GOT fan heehe , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vI_7os2V_o
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, I'm doing that atm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> unless you really want to do it, i'll leave it to you
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: in the yearview.qml file, I modified the delegate
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: this way the ubuntu shape stays within the year view alone
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, okay thanks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: towers merged and towers.json adjusted
<mzanetti> mivoligo: one warning: the new setupdata.py script will delete the levelpacks directory before starting to extract it again
<mzanetti> mihir: so if you have work done inside the machines-vs-machines repository for testing, be careful with that script
<mzanetti> sorry mihir... I meant mivoligo
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, oh sorry what I said was not quite right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Ignore what I said, and carry on with the day view and putting the times on the left
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I read that completely wrong
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is sleepyish
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sorry :S
<nik90> t1mp: it doesn't work...I tried http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349526/, however within head.actions{}, I cannot refer to it as actionPool.newEventAction as it complains about missing "{". If I add "{}", then it is invalid.
<nik90> I tried several other stuff like only including Action{} in a separate file. But even that cannot be used as such
<t1mp> nik90: how do you do head.actions? It should be head.actions: [ actionPool.newEventAction, actionPool.reloadAction ]
<nik90> that's what I did
<t1mp> weird
<nik90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349548/
<nik90> more specifically
<nik90> not sure why
<t1mp> nik90: does it work with only ids in the [], so no Action { } definitions there?
<t1mp> nik90: I gotta run now, back in 1h
<nik90> t1mp: ok tty later
<t1mp> zsombi: ^ maybe you have an idea for the actions? see nik90s pastebins
<mihir> ahhh, what did you say Akiva-Thinkpad  ?
<mihir> didn't get yu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, oh lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, I said, to ignore what I said
<mihir> lol okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> keep doing your stuff
<nik90> t1mp: that worked!
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: that kind of mix doesn't work :(
<nik90> t1mp: using only ids in head.actions[]
<nik90> zsombi: ah so I cannot mix Action{} and id in a head.actions[]..strange but should be documented (which I will do so)
<zsombi> nik90: nope :(
<zsombi> nik90: well, not even Qt documents that, but I realized that this setup doesn't work with ListItemOptions either :/
<zsombi> t1mp: ^
<nik90> ah :(
<zsombi> nik90: but perhaps it's a bug, I remember we had been thinking using that some time ago, and IINM it was working on teh prototype...
<nik90> zsombi: app devs can easily workaround this...but they should be shown (documented) this so that they do not ponder why their code doesn't work.
<zsombi> nik90: agreed
<nik90> mihir: that "game of codes" is hilarious...dave is awesome :P
<mihir> nik90: yeah it's hilarious :)
<nik90> mihir: btw found a way to remove the duplicate header actions code :) ... will push when I am done
<mihir> nik90: that's cool :D
<t1mp> nik90, zsombi ok good that it is clear now what works :) and it is not a huge workaround to define a ("local") Action just outside of the page.actions
<nik90> t1mp: yup that's exactly what I did :)
<dpm> JamesTait, on bug 1343129 and bug 1358794 - what do we need to do to show the translatable strings to translators?
<ubot5> bug 1343129 in Ubuntu Translations "Department names are not translatable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343129
<ubot5> bug 1358794 in Click Package Index "Ubuntu Store: "Top apps", "favourite", "app of the week" strings not localized" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358794
<JamesTait> dpm, they're managed in devportal itself, so I'm not sure.
<JamesTait> dpm, I have limited access to that side of the store myself (and would like to keep it that way), but AFAIK the translations are only editable by devportal admins.
<JamesTait> dpm, OTOH, if we just want to allow people to see what needs to be translated, we have at least one informal way of making that information available.
<JamesTait> dpm, which I'm just sorting out for you now, in case you're waiting. :)
<dpm> JamesTait, on the phone, IÇll come back to zou in a bit, thanks!
<ogra_> for anyone concerned (and in case you didnt notice yet) adb in the emulator works again since yesterday (devel-proposed only atm, trying to land this in rtm)
<nik90> ogra_: was there a new devel-proposed emulator image?
<ogra_> there is one every day
<nik90> ogra_: I just tried image 237, and when i do adb shell, it says emulator-5554 offline
<nik90> ogra_: let me create a new devel-proposed emulator and check again
<ogra_> you did build with --developer-mode ?
<nik90> ogra_: why would I? I created this emulator using qtcreator. Shouldn't it do it automatically?
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<nik90> ogra_: let me try both ways.
<ogra_> sudo ubuntu-emulator create --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed --arch=i386 --use-raw-disk newadb
<nik90> ogra_: if with qtc it doesnt work, I will know where to report it
<ogra_> thats what i used to verify it works
<nik90> ogra_: what's --use-raw-disk newadb for?
<ogra_> newadb is the name :)
<nik90> ogra_: I was planning to add --developer-mode
<nik90> lol
<ogra_> use-raw disk only means it doesnt create loop images
<ogra_> so you can mount them directly to check logs and hack on them
<mihir> t1mp: it would be good to have this info in http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/
<ogra_> shouldnt have any impact
<nik90> ogra_: ok, but I will try with --developer-mode
<ogra_> i dont thinnk thats needed
<nik90> ack
<ogra_> it should set a default pw of 0000 and enable dev mode automatically
 * ogra_ re-tries too ... takes 20min to pull the image here though 
<nik90> ogra_: it seems latest is image 400
<nik90> bah 240 I mean
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i tested with 239
<ogra_> which was fine
<nik90> I tried in qtc with 237, that could have been the issue
<nik90> will let you know in 10 mins
<ogra_> (note i only test tzeh emulator, i dont have the sdk installed or in use)
<nik90> yup that's what I am there to help with :)
<ogra_> so if it shows fine in adb devices and adb shell lets you in but the SDK still doesnt see it we might need fixes on the SDK side
<nik90> let me confirm on my end as well and then I will take it up with zbenjamin :)
 * zbenjamin looks why he was highlighted
<nik90> zbenjamin: tl;dr -> ubuntu-sdk might not recognise emulator is running with new developer mode.
<nik90> zbenjamin: also ubuntu-sdk does not allow running apps in emulator with devel image..
<nik90> zbenjamin: so essentially app development in emulator is a no-go ... But I am still confirming that...
<ogra_> i dont see why iit would work on a device with the new dev mode .... but not on the emulator ...
<ogra_> there is no difference (at least once both come up and are visible for adb)
<nik90> ogra_: yeah I am puzzled as well
<zbenjamin> nik90: we were requested to make the devel channel the default ... you should use the devel-proposed though
<ogra_> well, thats the only channel that has the fixes yet anyway :)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: yep ;)
<nik90> zbenjamin: but that's the thing...both devel and devel-proposed dont work...give 2 mins to confirm
<dpm> JamesTait, can we put all the translations in a .pot file and upload that file to https://translations.launchpad.net/click-package-index ? I think that'd be the easiest thing to allow translators to do their work
<dholbach> bzoltan, Mirv: looks like click-reviewers-tools is a dep of q-p-u now, but ubuntu-emulator is still a recommends (bug 1367246)
<ubot5> bug 1367246 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "ubuntu-sdk doesn't pull in emulator on 14.04" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1367246
<dholbach> shall I reopen the bug?
<nik90> zbenjamin, ogra_ : false alarm
<zbenjamin> nik90: don't you scare me like that ;)
<nik90> zbenjamin, ogra_: image 240 emualtor devel proposed works properly with ubtuntu-sdk
<zbenjamin> nik90: i think there was a emulator version where adb was not working at all
<nik90> zbenjamin: image 237 doesn't work...and there was no image during the weekend
<nik90> zbenjamin: which scared me
<nik90> zbenjamin: but all is good :D
<zbenjamin> nik90: did you checkout the sourcecode completion? Should work now
<nik90> zbenjamin: for devel? or develproposed?
<nik90> zbenjamin: nvr mind
<zbenjamin> nik90: thats not related to the image channel :)
<nik90> misread the question
<bzoltan> dholbach:  the ubuntu-emulator had problems with multiarch  so the qtc ubuntu plugin was failing on autopkgtest whenit was on the dependencies.
<nik90> I will check now..updating system to ensure I got latest packages
<dholbach> bzoltan, ah ok - did we file a bug for that issue?
<zbenjamin> nik90: beware for qml only projects you need to remove the import paths property from the project file to make it work
 * ogra_ hugs nik90 
<bzoltan> dholbach:  I talked to cjwatson about it, he  told me that it would not be trivial to fix it.
<ogra_> thanks for confirming
<nik90> zbenjamin: is that done in the default templates that it is shipped with?
<dholbach> I see
<zbenjamin> nik90: its done inside the plugins
<bzoltan> dholbach:  so the Recommends was the best I could come up with.
<dholbach> bzoltan, in that case I'll close the bug again
<zbenjamin> nik90: so the cmake plugin needs to get a update
<nik90> ogra_: yw :)... sry for raising hell when all I had to do was be patient :P
<nik90> zbenjamin: cool
<dholbach> but maybe there should be a bug report for it
<JamesTait> dpm, I'm really not the best person to ask, tbh.  pindonga is your best bet, he's more intimately involved with devportal - I'm more of a consumer of it. ;)
<ogra_> nik90, well, i was sure i fixed it for me ... but had no external confirmation yet, so that helped a lot :)
<JamesTait> dpm, ah, I see he's not on this channel, but he is on #ubuntu-touch. :)
<dpm> JamesTait, ok, thanks, I'll ask him. What channel do you guys usually hang out at?
<dpm> ok
<nik90> zbenjamin: do you know which version the autocomplete landed in? I don't seem to have it.
<nik90> zbenjamin: may be its still in a silo and not yet released?
<zbenjamin> nik90: trusty or utopic
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: did you backport the cmake plugin to trusty already ?
<nik90> zbenjamin: trusty (but with experimental sdk tools ppa)
<nik90> which gets the latest stuff very quickly
<nik90> zbenjamin: let me quickly also check in my utopic lxc container
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  yes
<zbenjamin> nik90: try it on the desktop in utopic first, the problem with the chroots is that they might lack some of the description files
<nik90> ok
<nik90> zbenjamin: code autocompletion works on utopic lxc container
<t1mp> 13:23:14 < mihir> t1mp: it would be good to have this info in  http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/
<zbenjamin> nik90: good :)
<t1mp> mihir: if that's about the action [ ids ] then I agree. I think nik90 is going to propose an MR for that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, nik90 what is the branch I am proposing a merge to?
<nik90> zbenjamin: would it be possible to do it in chroots for trusty?
<nik90> t1mp: yes I will
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: one sec
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/ViewRedisign
<zbenjamin> nik90:  it should already do that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<zbenjamin> nik90: can you try that with a scope template?
<zbenjamin> nik90: so if you press F2 on any C++ symbol it should open the files in the chroot
<zbenjamin> nik90: any scopes c++ API symbol of course
 * nik90 tries
<nik90> zbenjamin: I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349989/
<nik90> zbenjamin: I created a Unity Scope Project
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah the new scope template, needs packages that are not in the chroot if you did not create it right now
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah so if I update the chroot it should be fixed?
<zbenjamin> nik90: nope they won't pull them, you need to either completely recreate it or install the missing deps manually
<nik90> ah ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, nik90 https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/akivaDayWeekViewMergeMihirNik/+merge/234676
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: thanks :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> enjoy :P its in your hands now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> also btw, I reverted to the regular ui
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no solid greys
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: thnx
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: that's what i was supposed to ask..:) so now they have normal colors right?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I noticed there are code conflicts in your MP. Can you fix them pls
<Akiva-Thinkpad> afaik
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hummm?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: do "bzr merge lp:~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/ViewRedisign" and then fix the conflicts.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<vitimiti> I wanted to say: that problem I had with the Ubuntu SDK where it didn't highlight the Ubuntu Components because they weren't found? A new update fixed it, so it must have been some issue with the update before it. Thanks to the people that tried to help me anyway
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey, I removed all kits, devices, emulators etc and started fresh (for the fun of it). And now things work as expected (autocomplete, sdk recognising the emulator) etc etc..
<nik90> zbenjamin: btw just curious, but how does the app dev know when to update and recreate his kit that he created? I already knew about it by talking to you
<zbenjamin> nik90: he does not, thats the drawback of chroots. But the 14.10 chroot is unstable , the idea is that once the framework is released there won't be added anymore dependencies to it
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: just submitted merge request for the shots
<mivoligo> mzanetti: also slightly changed the shot for tower-1 as you mentioned is to small
<mivoligo> mzanetti: that's me for today, tomorrow I'll try to upload some enemies in svg
<om26er_> when I run phablet-click-test-setup I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8350365/ any help ?
<dholbach> bzoltan, who's our contact for the go story?
<bzoltan> dholbach: from the point of the SDK it is me and zbenjamin
<dholbach> bzoltan, and "everything else" in terms of go our story? :)
<bzoltan> dholbach:  but we have problems with the SDK parts since the new adbd policy landed
<bzoltan> dholbach: Gustavo
<dholbach> thanks bzoltan
<dholbach> bzoltan, I was just asking so so we can get some replies to https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09588.html
<t1mp> bzoltan: that answer is ambiguous
<bzoltan> t1mp: how? Are you interested to be contact point for go sdk? :D
<t1mp> bzoltan: we have several gustavos :)
<t1mp> you need Gustavo Niemeyer in this case
<bzoltan> t1mp: when the context is Go and the question is a person .. then there is only one and only one Gustavo :)
<bzoltan> He is  Gustavo Niemeyer indeed
<t1mp> bzoltan: okay :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, thanks
<davidcalle> dholbach, np
<mzanetti> mivoligo: cool, thanks. will look at the shots in a bit
<mivoligo> mzanetti: you said before I should consider how easy is the path in my next levels. (Un)fortunately I have almost finished 5 more levels and I don't want to change them now. :D So I'll do my best next time :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no worries
<mzanetti> mivoligo: btw. how many levels did you intend to create?
<mzanetti> I was planning for 30 now
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I've added a concept.txt file into the level pack directory
<mzanetti> in there I describe in which level new enemies appear, and in which level I intend to user to unlock which tower etc
<mzanetti> judging by the amount of towers and enemies we have, I think 30 levels would fit perfectly
<davidcalle> dholbach, dpm: I've just finished the screenshots+text update of http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/creating-an-sdk-app-project/
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe we could add something like "Once you have the Ubuntu SDK installed and set up (link to article), you can very easily start an app. Read below how to do this in five steps." or something
<dholbach> what do you think?
<dpm> davidcalle, ok, cool, thanks
<davidcalle> dholbach, good idea
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> bzoltan, Mirv: about that click backport... 0.4.32.1 would be really nice to have
<bzoltan> dholbach:  I will do that
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<dholbach> fantastico
<zsombi> nik90: pong
<nik90> zsombi: I just looked at https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/new_list_item/+merge/234625 and it looks like it has the new list items!
<bzoltan> dholbach:  how can a version number be 4.32.1? I though  you are kidding ... but not :)
<nik90> zsombi: I thought it will only after RTM?
<bzoltan> nik90:  I should have hided it better :)
<zsombi> nik90: it was always meant to be post RTM :)
<zsombi> nik90: actually it can only come to 1.2
<nik90> bzoltan: lol
<bzoltan> nik90:  it is a long landing porcess ... 18 or so MRs, heavy testing
<nik90> zsombi: but If I bump clock to 1.2, I would get it right?
<dholbach> bzoltan, a quick-fix release for 0.4.32 :)
<zsombi> nik90: if you do that, yes. Asuming 1.2 to you means 15.04 :)
<bzoltan> dholbach:  still ... 4 3 2 1
<dholbach> haha, great
<dholbach> you're right
<nik90> bzoltan: true, but atm we are using a custom implementation. So if the sdk offers a testing version of it, I will grab it :)
<nik90> zsombi: wait so it is in trunk in 14.10 as far as I can see. But I can't use it until 15.04?
<zsombi> nik90: it's not there yet :)
<zsombi> nik90: and even if it will be, it's an unstable API
<nik90> zsombi: oh
<bzoltan> nik90:  and it will warm your beer if you use it ...
<davmor2> zsombi: wait there is a stable api ;)
<zsombi> nik90: so it will most likely land by Oct, but that doesn't nmean we can call it stable
<nik90> bzoltan, zsombi: Damn I hyped myself too fast ...:P...
<nik90> bzoltan: and yes you should have hidden it better
<zsombi> nik90: we are in feature freeze, so no more API to 1.1
<zsombi> davmor2: there is a stable and sloooooooooooooooooooow API set, yes
<davmor2> zsombi: hahaha
<zsombi> nik90: but good you saw it, you can check it right now... but as we speek, I'm changing teh API :D
<nik90> lol
<nik90> I read "Brand new ListItem component. (spreadsheet row 53)." in the silo 009 and I rushed to see what it was
<nik90> that ain't hiding..that's like hey focus a spotlight on me
<bzoltan> nik90: I would say that it is a super long shot to land it soon... not impossible thou. If all the 18 MRs got reviewed by t1mp super quickly and all the APIs will get proper tests from zsombi, and all the 900+ tests pass for both Utopic and RTM images then we actually might consider to land it. But that is an optimistic scenario
<nik90> wow 900+ tests :)
<bzoltan> nik90: that is how I prevent regressions ... I am running 24/7 all available autopilot tests against the UITK staging
<balloons> nik90, happy monday. I approved your manual test mp. I'm curious about how the qml test article is coming
<nik90> balloons: hi :), a bit slow since I wasn't able to come up with a good example to base it on. So I am going back and forth between the clock app and the ubuntu-sdk-example that is used for explaining AP tests on developer.ubuntu.com
<balloons> nik90, ahh.. yes, there are qml tests written in there.. And I found an old MP that never got merged that should be
<nik90> yup
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: yo :)
<mihir> nik90: ahh, did you merge akiva's MR..
<nik90> mihir: no I didn't see it has code conflicts with our branch.
<nik90> mihir: I don't think he merged our branch into his and worked on top of it.
<mihir> nik90: unfortunately i forgot my external at workplace, in which i have installed ubuntu :(
<nik90> mihir: oh :(
<nik90> mihir: I can manually copy parts of his branch into ours?
<mihir> nik90: apart from that, I am still skeptical regarding  those all events buttons :|
<nik90> mihir: the color or the whole concept?
<nik90> mihir: it does some some vertical space though
<mihir> Hmmm , tbh the buttons is killing the design , i am not sure just my thought
<nik90> Do you have any ideas on how to fix it?
<nik90> mihir: because the all day event bar is shown in all days when it shouldn't be since users don't have all days events every day
<nik90> it is waste of precious 4-5 gu units of vertical estate
<mihir> nik90: i would prefer as we have discussed, like lets have first row to all events, followed by time
<mihir> if you notice it is same in Google Android calendar
<nik90> mihir: actually in google android calendar, the all day events bar is shown *only* on those days that have an all day event.
<nik90> mihir: in day view
<nik90> mihir: In week view, I agree it is shown on all days.
<mihir> yup agreed, we can do like that , if there are any lets show it, else  hide it
<nik90> yeah we can do that
<nik90> I was hoping you could fix the issue with the day view showing partial events from the other days.
<nik90> but I guess that will have to wait until tomorrow
<mihir> nik90: i planned for that...and in my to do list  :( but unfortunate and my bad i forgot :(
<nik90> alrite no worries
<nik90> mihir: btw how's https://imgur.com/Ze10MBn
<nik90> mihir: I replaced textfields with labels and removed uses of the highlighted property which was going to be removed
<mihir> ahhh , amazing
<mihir> nik90: can't we put Event Details header on top and follow rest of thing ?
<mihir> that's good that you removed , date and time string..
<nik90> Event Details header?
<nik90> ah
<nik90> well I did that and I remember you telling me to change to how it looks now :)
<nik90> during the new-event page redesign
<mihir> ahhh ,
<nik90> :D
<mihir> nik90: you done with yearview fix ?
<nik90> yeah yesterday nite itself
<mihir> okay great...:) so this and then restructure and we are good to go with both the MR.
<mihir> nik90: balloons  any idea what is the reason , http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/calendar_app.tests.test_monthview.TestMonthView.test_monthview_go_to_today_prev_year.ogv ?
<mihir> or it is just random fail ?
<nik90> mihir: which MP?
<balloons> mihir, that's what we discussed last week
<balloons> remember, increase the timeout? the app isn't loading for some odd reason before the timeout finishes
<nik90> balloons: he did propose Mp for it at https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/increaseWaitTime/+merge/234596
<balloons> nik90, heh.. I wonder if the issues are from that mp:-)
<nik90> balloons: I think it
<nik90> is
<balloons> yep
<balloons> so, that's quite odd.. what else is odd is that it fails on one test only
<mihir> balloons: i added wait time but it is failing :(
<balloons> mihir, right.. that's good though. that means it's something else
<balloons> are there some qml errors that might be causing the app troubles?
<mihir> balloons: it runs fine locally  without any errors.
<mihir> balloons: i re-approved this , lets see if it passes
<nik90> balloons: it only fails sometimes, so not specific to the branch
<nik90> looks like a flaky test
<mihir> nik90: regarding your MR , shouldn't we put date format to i18.tr ??
<mihir> endDateInput.text = Qt.formatDateTime(endDate, "dd MMM yyyy"); ?
<mihir> or this FormatDateTime will take care?
<nik90> mihir: hmm, let see if I can automate, since translator won't know what code it is for their country.
<nik90> its not correct to translate it manually
<balloons> nik90, the test never runs, and afaict the failure is not just on one test right?
<mihir> Hmmm balloons sometime it happens , sometime it doesnt :|
<balloons> sorry I was rebooting my pc; it's going nuts today
<balloons> mihir, let's see what the next autolanding does.. do we have the old failures as well so we can see if it's just one test?
<balloons> I'm really confused to see any failures; I went through the entire testsuite last week and everything was running fine. what happened?
<ahayzen> fcole90, ping
<fcole90> hello :)
<ahayzen> fcole90, how you getting on with https://code.launchpad.net/~fcole90/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+merge/234438 ?
<ahayzen> fcole90, i see it is still failing.... i assume due to this part of the log? "could not import package ubuntu_docviewer_app: No module named ubuntu_docviewer_app Loading tests from: Did not find any tests"
<nik90> mihir: I fixed the locale issue automatically
<fcole90> ahayzen: yes, I'm still investigating why it doesn't find the tests :/
<ahayzen> fcole90, i'll compare to what music does and see if i can spot anything
<ahayzen> fcole90, you can see it installing the files "-- Installing: /tmp/buildd/ubuntu-docviewer-app-0.1.1+autopilot0/debian/tmp/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/ubuntu_docviewer_app"
<ahayzen> fcole90, although this path looks strange "-- Installing: /tmp/buildd/ubuntu-docviewer-app-0.1.1+autopilot0/debian/tmp//ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml"
<fcole90> ahayzen: thank you very much :) ATM I'm doing things similar to calendar app, most of the code is the same but changed to work with the files and folder structure of docviewer app :)
<ahayzen> fcole90, compared to this from music "-- Installing: /tmp/buildd/music-app-1.2ubuntu2/debian/tmp/usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml"
<fcole90> ahayzen: looks like I'm writing the path in a wrong way, maybe some variable in cmake :/
<ahayzen> fcole90, yeah :/
<fcole90> ahayzen: looking for that now, your comparison helped me a lot, thanks :)
<ahayzen> fcole90, no problem i'm just scanning over your cmake as well now to see if i can spot anything
<fcole90> Thanks :)
<balloons> ahayzen, howdy
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
<fcole90> ahayzen: line 34 maybe :/
<ahayzen> fcole90, hmm but on jenkins it is running in non-click mode right balloons ?
<ahayzen> fcole90, our equivalent is set(EXEC "qmlscene -qt5 ${MAIN_QML} --url=%u -I ./plugins")
<ahayzen> ...not sure we need the ./plugins bit anymore? as that was for grilo IIRC
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, on jenkins it's installed via deb atm
<ahayzen> balloons, you any good at cmake ? ;)
<ahayzen> balloons, we're trying to get this running https://code.launchpad.net/~fcole90/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+merge/234438
<ahayzen> balloons, but it seems to fail stating that there are no tests http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2010/console
<fcole90> ahayzen: if I understand cmake I feel that line 34 is executed if click mode is off, because it's just beyond the else. Is it or I am misreading? :)
<balloons> fcole90, oO hello!
<balloons> you are working on docviewer, excellent
<popey> hi fcole90!
<popey> welcome to the clan
<ahayzen> fcole90, are you referring to line 34 in the diff or the actual file?
<fcole90> hello guys, nice to be all here there :)
<fcole90> ahayzen: in the actual file :)
<balloons> so, fcole90 ahayzen we think the mp is ready and just want it to run happily in jenkins/
<ahayzen> ah..
<balloons> ?
<ahayzen> i was looking at line in the diff lol
<fcole90> ahayzen: line 38 in the diff :)
<ahayzen> fcole90, we have the same in music "set(DATA_DIR ${CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR}/${APP_HARDCODE})"
<ahayzen> balloons, are you rerunning now?
<fcole90> ahayzen: ok, seems fine then :)
<fcole90> one more thing..
<ahayzen> fcole90, must be something else :)
<ahayzen> popey, is Victor correct with point 1) in the comments for https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1369050-content-hub-fix-translations/+merge/234572 ?
<fcole90> under tests/autopilot/ubuntu_docviewer_app I have two folders: files and tests. The files folder doesn't contain any CMakeLists.txt because I didn't know how to handle that :/
<ahayzen> fcole90, we have the same...
<fcole90> do you know if its fine just this way or I shoud make cmake aware of that? :)
<fcole90> ahayzen: good :)
<ahayzen> fcole90, see the 'content' folder here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/files/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/
<balloons> ahayzen, fcole90 I see at least one potential issue in the tests
<balloons> these haven't been touched in awhile :-)
<fcole90> balloons: where? :)
<ahayzen> balloons, we know that ;)
<balloons> fcole90, __init__.py is quite outdated; but in addition, it hardcodes python2: sample_dir = "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/"
<ahayzen> balloons, ah yes good point
<balloons> fcole90, might be wise to clean that whole file up
<balloons> Let me try and propose something quickly
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<fcole90> balloons: the strange thing is that until the cmake change it was working correctly :/
<fcole90> balloons: yes, good idea :)
<balloons> fcole90, you switched to python3 in the cmake change
<balloons> fcole90, you could make it work right now I think but changing the autopilot cmake file to python from python3
<balloons> and actually you probably should until jenkins is configured to run as py3
<fcole90> balloons: mmh, my fault then ;D
<balloons> fcole90, mm yep, it's definitely running as py2
<balloons> see in the log; + timeout --kill-after=30 --signal=2 1200 python2 -m autopilot.run run -v -o /tmp/test_ubuntu_docviewer_app.xml -f xml -r -rd /tmp/ ubuntu_docviewer_app
<fcole90> balloons: yes, I saw that but didn't recognize the problem as such because I was focusing on understanding what test_ubuntu_docviewer_app.xml was XD
<balloons> fcole90, :-) no worries, we should switch to python3.. just a later merge ;-)
<balloons> and the test setup still needs those changes
<fcole90> Ok, then I should change the debian/install and update the init file to use python3? :)
<balloons> fcole90, we can add docviewer to the metabug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1366007
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1366007 in Ubuntu Weather App "Debian and cmake packaging should use python3" [Undecided,In progress]
<balloons> fcole90, you can see the tweaks needed.. ahayzen did most of the others. you change debian packaging and cmake yes
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe i sense more helper and py3 conversions looming :)
 * balloons files bugs for changes for docviewer
<ahayzen> thanks balloons :)
<fcole90> balloons, ahayzen: ok then I will take inspiration from music app :)
<mihir> nik90: balloons  again it failed :(
<mihir> balloons: it crashed before adding guest
<fcole90> balloons, ahayzen: thank you very much :)
<mihir> nik90: can you try to merge from trunk , that wait MR has been merged
<ahayzen> fcole90, no problem ping us if you need any more help :)
<fcole90> ahayzen: I will, thanks :)
<nik90> mihir: your branch passed
<mihir> nik90: yoooo
<nik90> mihir: my branch is failing due to a genuine failure which I fixed and pushed
 * mihir got frustrated with Jenkins rando failure 
<mihir> nik90: got it , you changed the contactpopover object name
<nik90> well more like replaced NewEntryField with Textfield since the guest features requires it
<balloons> mihir, sorry I will be investigating the calendar app failures more in a sec.. the re-runs should help diagnose if it's a specific test or something random
 * balloons looks at re-run
<mihir> balloons: sure, thanks :)
<balloons> mihir, that said, we don't need to merge that.. ohh, lol
<balloons> doesn't hurt anything persay :-) but clearly that wasn't the problem as it still failed
<balloons> mihir, so where is the failure?
<mihir> balloons: hahah , weird :|
<mihir> balloons: on which MR you re-run the Jenkins ?
<balloons> mihir, I didn't; I thought you did.. you said it failed again
<balloons> or if I did, I don't remember :-)
<mihir> balloons: sorry, got confused, it must be re-runing now , there was some AP change so lets wait for now
<balloons> mihir, which mp?
<mihir> runninng*
<mihir> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/show-dayname/+merge/234711
<mihir> but nik90 did you merge with the trunk , may be it might fail , as it has merged my wait branch
<mihir> nik90: ahhh ,it apporves finally :D
<nik90> :)
<mihir> balloons: it approved this time :D
<nik90> mihir: can it be top-approved?
 * mihir top-approves nik90 MR
<mihir> nik90: done :)
<nik90> thnx
<balloons> nik90,  on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/show-dayname/+merge/234711, why the change to ubuntuuitoolkit.TextField?
<balloons> NewEventEntryField should inherit from it yes?
<nik90> balloons: because I changed the component from the custom component to a regular Textfield.
<balloons> nik90, ohh lovely!
<mihir> balloons: nik90  changed it
<nik90> balloons: no NewEventEntryField now derives a Label with custom colors
<balloons> awesome
<balloons> carry on :-)
<mihir> :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, not bad, yourself?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm fine thnaks :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wanted to ask you about that StyledItem I wrote you about
<Letozaf_> balloons, is there something in ubuntuuitoolkit or do I have to get it using objectNames ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, right.. can you share the branch again
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had created an emulators.py file in my branch and this is wrong :( so probably what you will get is something not useful
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pulled the "original" one again
<Letozaf_> balloons, and I am looking at that one
<Letozaf_> balloons, but, I do not find this SytledItem in the qml file but just the Actions of the StyledItem
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me share the screenshot
<Letozaf_> balloons,      https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10083981/Screenshot%20from%202014-09-14%2021%3A43%3A34.png
<Letozaf_> balloons, and also the head button: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10083981/Screenshot%20from%202014-09-15%2021%3A33%3A08.png
<Letozaf_> balloons, is there something in the ubuntuitoolkit or shall I get it with objectNames
<balloons> sorry, I'm branching now Letozaf_ just a moment while I have a look
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope you are not getting my branch :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol, why not?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had created a emulators.py file, that's not ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, so it's wrong
<balloons> Letozaf_, it's no worries. I meant we switched to just putting it in __init__.py but it matters not
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am writing the tests all over again
<balloons> and switching is as easy as copying it
<balloons> your branch looks fine
<balloons> so the header is indeed a helper
<balloons> you can use myheader = self.main_view.get_header() then myheader.click_action_button()
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's missing the emulators.py file, I forgot to add it
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. I see the the overflow button stuff too is handled by the helper
<balloons> I didn't understand your question until now
<balloons> so if you want to click any button in the header, do it like I showed above
<Letozaf_> balloons, I used the myheader = self.main_view.get_header() then myheader.click_action_button() but it did not work,but let me try again
<Letozaf_> balloons, since I had created the emulators.py... I will get back to you when I have re-written the tests without the emulators.py
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, just wanted to be sure this is the right way
<balloons> Letozaf_, well you should extrapolate on what I wrote :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> Letozaf_, for example, here's something from calendar.. a helper method to click the new event button
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8352753/
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is the error I used to get and still get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8352769/
<balloons> Letozaf_, you are obviously running an up to date version of utopic right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes apart today's updates...
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me update, never know
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol, no that's fine
<balloons> Letozaf_, it would be helpful for you to have a full checkin of something
<balloons> and then we can work on this specific test together
<balloons> Letozaf_, I do remember rss reader seemed really funny, and didn't want to "just work" like it should
<balloons> so I suspect there might need to be some qml changes
<balloons> but I'm not sure
<Letozaf_> balloons, the fact is that the first test I started to work on gave me  this problem so I am stuck at the beginning of  shorts_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_add_feed_to_new_topic test
<Letozaf_> balloons, the first action of the test is to click on the header button
<Letozaf_> balloons, as I understand header = self.get_header() gives me a 'list' object
<balloons> yea, that doesn't seem quite right does it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yep but then it does not find the action button, let me check better
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's weired... everything looks ok, the code and what I find using autopilot vis but it fails, I do not understand why
<Letozaf_> balloons, everything looks in place
<balloons> Letozaf_, ;-(
<balloons> sorry it's causing grief
<Letozaf_> balloons, no problem, I just wish I could find out why :P
<balloons> do you want to continue with the other changes while I investigate?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes as I cannot find out why on my own :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I know it's not the right way, but as I needed to click on that header button and select add feeds to continue with the tests (you need to add a feed to carry out a test)  I used this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8353070/
<Letozaf_> balloons, when the header issue will be fixed I will cancel this
<balloons> Letozaf_, that's totally fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, buona notte :)  ci vediamo domani
<fcole90> balloons: Can I ask some help? :) I have done some modifications but jenkins still calls python2 :/
<balloons> fcole90, shoot
<fcole90> balloons: I have changed the debian files according to the modifications of the music app, but I'm wondering if there is any other call to python2 that I'm missing :)
<fcole90> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fcole90/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app/revision/41
<balloons> fcole90, I'm not sure I understand those chanes
<balloons> why did you remove all that stuff?
<fcole90> balloons: also, I have searched but cannot understand the meaning of "usr/lib/*/dist-packages/ubuntu_docviewer_app/*", doesn't it need a space after '*'? :)
<balloons> both those files look good
<balloons> ?
<balloons> fcole90, no the /usr/lib/*/ is fine
<fcole90> balloons: Both music app and calendar app changed that, so I was thinking that it was better to use the new path :)
<balloons> fcole90, it's going to be specific to the app I think, but I was saying for the moment it's not the reason tests don't work
<balloons> tests/autopilot/CMakeLists.txt needs to be python2
<balloons> err well.. just python is fine
<balloons> fcole90, then also set the build-depends in debian control to just 'python'
<balloons> that should do it
<fcole90> balloons: I was understanding the opposite, that we where going to switch to python3 :)
<balloons> fcole90, we can't without changing jenkins
<balloons> for the moment, I assumed you wanted to just get things working
<balloons> first things first
<fcole90> balloons: ah ok then, I will fix this before ;)
<fcole90> balloons: so bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1366007 is still open, the other apps just made a workaround? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1366007 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Debian and cmake packaging should use python3" [Low,In progress]
<balloons> fcole90, we can do the conversion, but it's fine to run as python2 for now
<balloons> lots of changes to the tests will need to happn
<fcole90> balloons: Ok, then, thank you very much for all your help :)
<daker> popey: ping
<popey> daker: hey!
<daker> popey: PM for a few mins ?
<popey> sure
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-16
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<shyamsk> Akiva-Thinkpad: hey there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, hey whats up!?
<shyamsk> nothing much reading up about bazaar. @ the office right now.
<shyamsk> was here yesterday... you might've been offline then
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, definitely a possibility
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I don't have internet, so I am only connected when I'm at the library or coffee shop
<shyamsk> Akiva-Thinkpad: oh... so what branches would I have to test. I had branched music-app yesterday. But bazaar says something about series.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, good question
<shyamsk> so I presume that there is like a dev branch?
<shyamsk> *dev series
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, yep; from bazaar, that is usually dev
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the core apps page links to all the currently developing versions
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so for example
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lp:ubuntu-calendar-app is the dev version
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, do you have a device?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or are you running it on the desktop?
<shyamsk> so I would be testing on that(dev series). Got it. Also is there documentation for how to file a bug. So that I can reference that while you're offline
<shyamsk> desktop.
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, hummmm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, do you have team viewer?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I can show you how I file a bug
<shyamsk> Akiva-Thinkpad: hmm... the music app doesn't seem to have a dev series. Atleast its not visible on graph shown.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it shouldnt
<shyamsk> ???
<Akiva-Thinkpad> think of it this way
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the debian package is the release.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the source code which you branched is the development version
<Akiva-Thinkpad> branched with bazaar*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, as to filing bugs,
<shyamsk> ya I've gt team viewer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, okay cool; i'll let you connect to my machine
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, 648 859 682
<Akiva-Thinkpad> pw 6666
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah cool beans so this is how I file a bug
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmmm I found a bug!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Make sense?
<shyamsk> yup got it. Thanks :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, so in cases of app development; that was more of a suggestion
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its not really neccessary to state, "Running 14.04, running version 5.0.2.3 revision 13, here is my log"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because its already assumed you are using the latest branch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> doing a screenshot of the application makes it more visual, and easy to digest.
<shyamsk> yup.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, in other cases though, well Linus Torvalds put it really well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Linus stated he is not a networking guy, and that sort of stuff just does not jive with him. So when it comes to dealing with network issues
<Akiva-Thinkpad> he doesnt really have any actual suggestions
<Akiva-Thinkpad> instead what he tries to do is just file a really really good quality bug report.
<shyamsk> Lets say I wanna tackle bugs, you know fix them. Would the work flow be similar to filing bugs? except I would may be make a comment on the existing bug ticket, right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so use your best discretion, and THANK YOU!!!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, well, do you want to do teamviewer again?
<shyamsk> well bug reports with possible visual hints are always helpful :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, yessum!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, to your question though
<shyamsk> no. its not necessary. just asking. I'll figure it out on my own.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what usually happens is that you take the branch you got
<Akiva-Thinkpad> edit it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and when you are ready to push it, you will have to write a commit message
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the commit message usually suffices.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when the branch makes it onto launchpad, then from there, you will link your branch to the bug report
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and then you will propose a merge. In the merge you can write a description of the change
<shyamsk> right. so similar workflow to Git... I can handle that
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: can you resolve the conflits in your banch ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and from there, someone will review it, and either approve, reject, or offer suggestions to how to fix it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, working on it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sorry by the way!!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I was doing it yesterday
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and the bloody internet kafunked in the middle of the merge
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and my computer crashed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Linux stability, pah!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> working on it right nwo
<shyamsk> Akiva-Thinkpad: so take care, catch ya l8r. I will get into this once I reach home.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shyamsk, thanks so much !
<Akiva-Thinkpad> look forward to your bugs!
<mihir> nik90: ping
<fcole90> balloons: ping
<mihir> elopio_: ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  /home/akiva/Programming/build-ubuntu-calendar-app-Desktop-Default/po/CMakeFiles/com.ubuntu.calendar.pot.dir/build.make:138: *** multiple target patterns.  Stop.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what does that mean?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am trying to run my project so I can resolve
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: can you go to po/CmakeList.txt
<mihir> and build again..?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: it is sometime random error
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> go and do what though; build that cmakelists?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> huh this is frustrating
 * Akiva-Thinkpad tries to restart
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no dice
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: did that work ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> restarting didnt work
<mihir> okay do one thing, go to root CmakeList.txt
<mihir> and at the botoom , remove add_subDirectory(po)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah okay thanks
<mihir> this is again temoprary fix, but don't push this
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<mihir> zsombi: ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, that worked
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: :) but don't push this :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll undo it
<fcole90> popey: ping
<popey> fcole90: pong
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, okay i think it was done right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, will you get a chance to go through it today?
<mihir> you resolved conflicts?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lp:~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/akivaDayWeekViewMergeMihirNik into lp:~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/ViewRedisign
<fcole90> popey: hello, can you help me with the cmake branch? :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, yah I believe so
<popey> fcole90: what's up?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, ah just realized I downgraded 2.3 to 2.0
<fcole90> popey: Jenkins doesn't find the tests even switching back to python2, I'm also checking for the folder placement and seems ok, maybe there is a step that moves the folders out of their place :/
 * Akiva-Thinkpad should go through all the bloody apps, and upgrade the qtquick libraries
<fcole90> popey: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2020/console
 * popey looks
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: we'll do it in saperate MR
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, yah sounds good
<popey> fcole90: let me test here, and then find someone to help
<fcole90> popey: if you look at the "Installing... " part you'll notice that the tests go under their correct placement, but when the test time comes the test is not found under its location :/
<fcole90> popey: ok, thanks :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Working Parents Day! :-D
<fcole90> Good morning :D
<justCarakas> good morning :)
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<mihir> popey: nik90 Akiva-Thinkpad , i tried to do this with Day view design, http://i.imgur.com/IUljzHg.png
<mihir> now, all day events will be visible only when there are any all day events.
<popey> excellent.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, gah
<dholbach> zbenjamin, setting up (and updating) an emulator and creating a click chroot is done by scripts in q-p-u, right? could I run them through an ssh session where I don't need to fire up the sdk?
<popey> nice one, dpm ^^ what we discussed yesterday! mihir is a mind-reader
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, my patch solved that though
<popey> oh?
<zbenjamin> dholbach: basically the scripts use the ubuntu-emulator command
<Akiva-Thinkpad> here I'll screenshot it
<zbenjamin> dholbach: but there is no way to update a emulator
<dholbach> zbenjamin, will I need to register the emulator or chroot somehow?
<dpm> popey, mihir, nice!
<zbenjamin> dholbach: no, "ubuntu-emulator list" knows all your emulators
<zbenjamin> dholbach: with "click chroot" you can handle your chroots
<dholbach> zbenjamin, brilliant thanks, I'll look into it
<mihir> popey: dpm , now we won't have partial views of next/previous day in Dayview
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://imgur.com/GCsBfma
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i still want something else on all events  bubbule :\
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: or change the color atleast, this is too eye catchy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, what do you mean by the bubble?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: still in your queue ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/234679
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes, still in my queue, getting near the top
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: so now we can merge your branch here with weekview , http://i.imgur.com/Mg6HO0F.png
<mihir> it solves both the problem.
<mihir> popey: dpm nik90 Weekview , http://i.imgur.com/Mg6HO0F.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> holy misunderstanding batman
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways looks great mihir
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hahah :D
<nik90> mihir can you show a screenshot with a all day event in the new day and week view?
<nik90> mihir: hi
<nik90> ;)
<mihir> nik90: hey, how are you ?
<mihir> nik90: i haven't change the all day envets view , in a day view it will display that top bar if there are any all day events..
<nik90> mihir: good..I was working on importing some font color fixes from akiva branch
<nik90> Into our branch yesterday nite
<mihir> so all day events we need to merge from Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, yah conflicts were resolved afaik
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: when did you resolve them? Cause I copied from your branch over yesterday
<mihir> nik90: he did this morning
<nik90> Not all but a lot of it
<nik90> Ok
<mihir> nik90: it looks same but for your info , http://i.imgur.com/agkfR2I.png
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: ^^
<nik90> I will review the code and then merge
<mihir> nik90: sorry for lil late , i finished day view stuffs and weekview..still need to do small fixs
<nik90> No worries
<mihir> nik90: now question on QML side hehe, "\n" is the only way to enter in next line in label ?
<nik90> Yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, no
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you can set the label to html and use <br>
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I THINK
<nik90> mihir: or you can do word wrap and then limit the label width to force to the next line (I wouldn't recommend this)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: same methodology ;) HTML tags
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the force wrap... sheesh now that is creative :P
<mihir> nik90: okay...so i would go for two lables in row
<mihir> nik90: any suggestion on Day view ?
<mihir> nik90: btw , just make a pull before you start working on it
<mihir> nik90: i have pushed the code :)
<nik90> mihir: ok
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: can you try to change the orange color to something ligher and try how does it looks ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, what about grey gradient?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: can you try, i didn't like the orange , nik90 what about you ?
<nik90> mihir: ? I am a bit out of the loop here
<mihir> nik90: talking about this http://i.imgur.com/GCsBfma.jpg
<mihir> all day events
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90,  look, this needs to be merged. You said you already handled it, but this request still says pending https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/akivaDayWeekViewMergeMihirNik
<nik90> personally I am fine with it, however if you want we can ask Akiva to use a Stroke button
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I know, it had conflicts yesterday so I couldn't merge it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> conflicts gone
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: so what I did was manually copy some code over to the branch
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> All I want to do, is get this merged, and then any issues can be fixed later
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because having a 500 + line  pending merge request is better to get out of the way first.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Any aesthetic issues that is, like button colours.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hehe
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Yawn... Anyways; I'm about to head out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its 320 am, and the donut shops chairs are uncomfortable
<mihir> nik90: i have used in this way to split in a new line , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8356912/
<mihir> let me know if any other way..
<nik90> mihir: that should work but with one small drawback
<nik90> mihir: you cannot horizontalcenter the label on the bottom line with the one on the above.
<nik90> so both will be left centered by default
<mihir> yeah, i see that now :|
<nik90> mihir: btw nice work :) More vertical space saving
<nik90> mihir: it looks like https://imgur.com/EsrRAiP now
<nik90> mihir: why is there a gap on the left of the events?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: but I can't merge your branch. I think your resolved in an incorrect way since the code diff shows old code that is being added and new code being removed from the parent branch.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: Let me try to manually copy your stuff out of it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Just use your best discretion.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: No worries I will take out all the important bits of your work.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep; whatever you need to do. I'm not too concerned.
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, tried to set an alarm yesterday... Seems the time picker in there is broken
<nik90> mzanetti: why? What happened?
<mzanetti> nik90: I select some hour, e.g. 9, it jumps to 7.
<mzanetti> nik90: when I change the minutes, it changes the hours too
<nik90> mzanetti: I am using the standed SDK widget for this.
<nik90> mzanetti: hmm I am checking this on the latest-develproposed and I dont see the issue.
<nik90> mzanetti: could it be due to a unity8 branch that you may have installed on your phone for testing?
<nik90> mzanetti: since it feels like the input is being shifted to other neighbouring elements
<mzanetti> nik90: strange... doesn't happen now any more either
<mzanetti> nik90: unlikely that its because of some change here
<mzanetti> nik90: no. input was fine. but when I released it, it changed once more
<nik90> mzanetti: may be you were sleepy when setting the alarm in the nite :D
<mzanetti> I'll watch it... lets see if I can repro
<nik90> mzanetti: probably the timepicker is too sensitive, so when you released your finger you could have accidentally gave it a tiny nudge
<mzanetti> nik90: no... this was definitely some logic issue...
<nik90> ok
 * nik90 checks clock app code to be sure
<nik90> mzanetti: was this while creating a new alarm or editing an existing one?
<nik90> mzanetti: in the clock app code, all I do (while creating a new alarm) is instantiate a time picker and then set it to the correct time rounded to the nearest 5. After that its all the SDK.
<mzanetti> nik90: creating a new one
<nik90> mzanetti: after which the alarm time is saved only when you press the save button. So I don't think this bug is due to a logic mistake in the clock code.
<mzanetti> might well be in the time picker... strange that it doesn't happen any more
<nik90> mzanetti: can you perhaps create a sample app with a time picker in it and test if its input is flaky?
<nik90> mzanetti: I will keep an eye on this
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah... if I see it again I will dig deepter
<mzanetti> deeper
<mihir> nik90: i handled 24 hours case in so if it is undefined , it shouldn't generate new errors.
<nik90> mihir: that doesn't work...for me now it only shows "AM" or "PM" with no time.
<nik90> mihir: do we really need to split it into 2 lines?
<mihir> i feel that should look great...
<nik90> ok, let me fix that bug then
<mihir> nik90: it worked in my case, so i handled exception for 24 hours case
<nik90> mihir: you misspelled "undefined". So I get TimeLineBackground.qml:39: ReferenceError: undefidend is not defined
<nik90> let me correct that, 1 sec
<mihir> ahh, my bad :(
 * mihir hates typo 
<nik90> mihir: https://imgur.com/52JoCL1
<mihir> nik90: can you try to remove that condition and just put date[0] + "\n" + date[1]
<nik90> mihir: then https://imgur.com/G2dyaKI
<mihir> hmm okay,
<mihir> if you think one line looks okay , lets go ahead with one line
<nik90> I think it would remove unnecessary javascript operations like split in the delegate
<mihir> nik90: okay :)
<mihir> no issues , lets go ahead with one line :)
<mihir> nik90: lets get it merged by ToNight :D
 * mihir excited for new view designs for calendar :D
<nik90> mihir: :) we will try our best
<nik90> mihir: I found a bug in the week view https://imgur.com/OUriA0N
<nik90> mihir: you see that event "Test"? It is supposed to be on Sun 14. But it is shown shifted to the right.
<mihir> nik90: ahhh , i couldn't  realized on desktop with wide screen
<nik90> mihir: I think I know why..
<nik90> mihir: I think the logic you used to not make event overlap over the dates should only be applied in the day view.
<nik90> mihir: then week view will work as expect
<nik90> mihir: let me push first
<mihir> nik90: nope, this should be related to time change i believe
<nik90> time change?
<mihir> nik90: i meant the time label as we moved to left and margin changes we did
<nik90> mihir: true but that's TimeLineBackground which is in the background.
<nik90> mihir: the TimeLineBaseComponent is at fault here
<mihir> Hmmmmm yeah got it
<mihir> nik90: i am planning to put this time in first two column and remove the background and put it front
<nik90> mihir: ok I pushed my fixes for the time label. You can now pull
<mihir> nik90: okay , thanks...also i'll run the test on machine
<nik90> mihir: ok
 * mihir really needs to fix his device to connect 
<nik90> mihir: btw I don't see the all day events in the week view!
<nik90> mihir: it correctly shows and hides in the day view.
<mihir> nik90: ohh , i forgot to push that change , in last..it has to just check in AllDayEventComponent , if it is weekview root.visible:true ,
<mihir> nik90: i will do that too and fix that:)
<nik90> mihir: :P
<mihir> nik90: btw , did you merge code of Akiva-Thinkpad  ?
<nik90> mihir: I cant..I checked it few minutes back and the conflict resolution went wrong
<nik90> mihir: the branch has code that I removed (for sure) and is a bit old
<nik90> mihir: I will have to manually copy stuff over
<mihir> nik90: okay , because it has large changes...
<nik90> mihir: actually not much ... the code diff look big because of the mistake I mentioned above
<mihir> nik90: okay, i'll try once i reach home from work :)
<nik90> mihir: for instance I removed the duplicate header actions code, but it is there in his branch
<mihir> nik90: hmm , i see
<nik90> mihir: so you will push the week views fixes when you get home?
<mihir> nik90: sure i'll do that :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> hi mivoligo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm about to push enemies in svg
<mivoligo> should I go ahead and edit enemies.json as well?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I mean remove .png extensions
<mzanetti> mivoligo: sure, yes
<mivoligo> mzanetti: also I reduced spriteCount for Boing family, I didn't tested it though
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. should be fine I guess
<mzanetti> hope you're ok with the names :D
<mzanetti> I just came up with random stuff
<mivoligo> mzanetti: they're great :D
<mzanetti> feel free to rename enemies/towers if you have better ideas
<mivoligo> mzanetti: other thing: I have found sounds for some towers
<mzanetti> awesome :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what format should they be and where to put them?
<mzanetti> I'd say put them into the towers directory
<mzanetti> what format... good question
<mzanetti> I guess .ogg would be appropriate :D
<mzanetti> but not sure what the CPU thinks of decoding multiple of them simultaneously
<mzanetti> maybe we have to go with .wav
<mzanetti> mivoligo: what are they currently?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: mp3
<mzanetti> let me ask some people that did games before
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hah. know what:
<mzanetti> mivoligo: add them as mp3 or ogg.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: if it turns out to be a problem, I'll add a decoding step to wav in the setupdata script
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<ogra_> so i asked that before ... but will ask again :) ...
<brendand> nik90, why are clock tests skipped?
<ogra_> if i go backwards in a page stack, is there any signal i can listen for to force a page refresh ?
<nik90> brendand: ?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: also I think for some towers the sound should only appear when they shoot (like Cannon, Radioactive Cloud) and for some (like Electro) should be constant. What do you think?
<brendand> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8357462/
<nik90> brendand: ah that..they are skipped only on the device because datepicker doesn't work on the phone due to upstream autopilot issue
<nik90> brendand: let me grab the bug for your
<nik90> you*
<brendand> nik90, grumble grumble :P
<nik90> brendand: I believe balloons is working on a fix upstream in AP
<nik90> brendand: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/fix-1328600/+merge/227399
<mzanetti> mivoligo: isn't that the case already?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: don't know tbh
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so yeah... shot sounds are only played when the tower is shooting
<mzanetti> mivoligo: think we need other sounds too?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I was thinking about some „buzzing” sound for example for Electro
<mzanetti> mhm... I guess we can add that too
<mzanetti> not entirely sure yet how this will turn out
<mzanetti> mivoligo: do you think we'd be able to get some good music too? I figure most games come with some sound
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I hope we can do that but I have no experience in it
<mzanetti> me neither
<mivoligo> mzanetti: my friends made couple games for android, I'll ask them about it
<mzanetti> ah ok, cool
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I've pushed these pesky enemies ;)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: great! will merge soonish
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I guess we can ask some people to test drive the first 5 levels then :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sure :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I hope I finish the next five today
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah right... reminds me... not sure if you've seen the question yesterday still: is 30 levels ok for you or is that too much to ask?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes, I've seen it, sorry I could not answer
<mzanetti> no problem
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have ideas for next 10 for now
<mzanetti> that would make 20 then
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but I think I can make 30
<mzanetti> awesome... I have already made a plan on how to distribute the enemies and towers across them
<mivoligo> I've seen the concept.txt ;)
<Randy_O> any U-SDK emulators pro's around?
<nik90> Randy_O: not a pro, but how can I help?
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey, I noticed that when I run apps on the emulator for like 15-20 times, I then get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8357783/. If I close the emulator and reopen it and run the app, it works fine.
<Randy_O> nik90, I was getting an error while trying to delete an emulator, I created it using the name local, but the SDK for some reason named it cat:
<nik90> zbenjamin: Is this more a rsalvetti question?
<Randy_O> nik90, I couldnt delete it, but I just renamed the directory from local to cat: and managed to delete it
<zbenjamin> let me check
<nik90> Randy_O: what did it rename to?
<Randy_O> nik90,  it's fine now, but have you ever seen that before?
<Randy_O> nik90, cat:
<nik90> Randy_O: also do you have the error log?
<zbenjamin> nik90: uh, wtf
<nik90> cat: ?
<zbenjamin> nik90: its not caused by the launcher its something with the emulator i guess
<Randy_O> nik90, This instance does not exist, use 'create cat:' to create it
<nik90> zbenjamin: I think so too..it only happens after like 15-20 launches...may an error keeps adding up, but I will talk to rsalvetti about this
<nik90> Randy_O: never got that error
<Randy_O> nik90, it's fixed now, thanks for responding
<nik90> np
<zbenjamin> Randy_O: ok its fixed, just wanted to start helping you ;)
<Randy_O> zbenjamin, no worries, but has that every happened to you before? the SDK randomly renamed the emulator to "cat:"?
<Randy_O> zbenjamin, even though the local directory was called "local"
<zbenjamin> Randy_O: nop
<Randy_O> zbenjamin, random glitch # 13232 for me I guess
<Randy_O> zbenjamin, thanks
<mzanetti> sergiusens: hey, about this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1370011
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370011 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "media-hub backwards compat with authenticator broken" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> mzanetti: I saw you actually seemed to discuss something really similar right after I pasted that link ;-)
<mzanetti> sergiusens: who should I talk to? I don't think we should just add tons of permissions to apps in order to workaround issues in the backends
<sergiusens> mzanetti: yeah, that's why I mentioned, broke backwards compat :)
<sergiusens> mzanetti: it's jhodapp you need
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ack, thanks
<mzanetti> jhodapp: hello :)
<sergiusens> he might not be in yet
<jhodapp> mzanetti, hello
<sergiusens> ah, look at that :-)
<jhodapp> like magic! :)
<mzanetti> jhodapp: heh
<mzanetti> about that bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1370011
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370011 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "media-hub backwards compat with authenticator broken" [Critical,New]
<jhodapp> mzanetti, I don't get what that bug is referring to...what's the authenticator referring to here?
<mzanetti> jhodapp: well, basically it happens with any app that uses the "camera" policy, but not "audio" or "video"
<mzanetti> jhodapp: Authenticator is just an example (search for it in the store)
<jhodapp> mzanetti, so wait, the app is using the apparmor camera policy group and then does what, tries to play a sound or video through media-hub?
<mzanetti> jhodapp: no
<mzanetti> just opens the camera => *boom*
<ogra_> seemingly th service thinks you also want to record audio if you open the camera nowadays :)
<jhodapp> mzanetti, shouldn't be any different than the camera-app though
<mzanetti> jhodapp: well, the camera does request the "audio" (or video) policy because it actually makes use of it
<mzanetti> but those apps wouldn't need it.
<jhodapp> mzanetti, ah interesting, we need to get jdstrand in on this discussion
<jhodapp> he wrote those policies
<jdstrand> jhodapp: fyi, tagger used to work fine, but would have a denial for playing the camera click, but this was deemed acceptable (even desirable) by mzanetti
<nik90> popey: When is the calendar app meeting? I like to join it :D
<mzanetti> jdstrand: yep, same for authenticator
<jdstrand> jhodapp: now, it tries to connect to media-hub and gets a dbus denial and crashes
<mzanetti> jdstrand: which fails for the same reason actually. scanning a QR code
<jdstrand> jhodapp: (the dbus denial is for connecting to media-hub)
<jdstrand> jhodapp: so, it can be worked around by specifying the audio or video policy groups, cause both allow connecting to media-hub over dbus
<jhodapp> jdstrand, yeah indeed...the issue could be the camera click sound that is played by qtubuntu-camera
<jhodapp> jdstrand, sounds like other apps wouldn't have the policy permission to allow qtubuntu-camera to play this click sound
<jdstrand> seems something down low is not failing gracefully
<jdstrand> jhodapp: mzanetti just mentioned authenticator
<jhodapp> yeah, that's interesting
<jdstrand> I think most apps would probably want to specify these policy groups when using 'camera', however, clearly there are some that legitimately do not
<jhodapp> so the way to reproduce this is to have an app that needs to use the camera and is in the camera policy group, but is not in the video or audio policy groups
<jdstrand> now, one could also argue that we should add the access to the camera policy group
<jhodapp> add audio and video?
<popey> nik90: 13:00 UTC Thursday
<jdstrand> no, just the dbus rule(s) for talking to media-hub
<jhodapp> ah
<jdstrand> jhodapp: and yes, that is the reproducer. installer 'Tagger' and you'll see
<jhodapp> jdstrand, I think that makes sense, especially since in the somewhat near future I'll be moving all of the camera service functionality into media-hub
<nik90> popey: thnx
<nik90> renatu: hey, I just saw your replies to the MP
<jdstrand> I can do that
<jdstrand> let me check that it works
<jhodapp> jdstrand, cool thanks
<beuno_> dholbach, jdstrand, FYI, pindonga has started adding the API for frameworks
<dholbach> beuno, jdstrand: will only click-reviewers-tools make use of the information then?
<beuno> dholbach, I'm hoping we switch everything over gradually
<dholbach> beuno, what else would be on the shopping list?
<beuno> generate the framework packages from it as well
<jdstrand> jhodapp: it seems to work fine adding only the media-hub dbus call to camera policy
<jdstrand> jhodapp: btw, has trust-store integration landed?
<jhodapp> jdstrand, oh good, let's do that then
<jhodapp> jdstrand, for media-hub specifically?
<dholbach> beuno, I was just asking so we can maybe use bug 1363096 for tracking this
<ubot5> bug 1363096 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "FRAMEWORKS_DATA_URL needs to replaced with a good solution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363096
<beuno> dholbach, I also hope to then expose an automatically-generated website we can point people at
<beuno> dholbach, right. I'll assign that to pindonga, he will update the review tools with the URL as soon as it's on production
<jdstrand> dholbach: I could see the sdk consuming it. they may just rely on click-reviewers-tools output
<dholbach> beuno, fantastico - thanks a lot
<dholbach> jdstrand, ah yes - that's right
<dholbach> zbenjamin, do you know off hand where you get the information from which frameworks are currently available and up-to-date?
<beuno> dholbach, AFAICT, they were extracting it from the chroots the SDK created
<zbenjamin> dholbach: atm its hardcoded, but there is a tool for it as well
<beuno> ah
<dholbach> zbenjamin, bug 1363096 is about having this information live in myapps
<ubot5> bug 1363096 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "FRAMEWORKS_DATA_URL needs to replaced with a good solution" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363096
<zbenjamin> dholbach: aa-clickquery can help you
<zbenjamin> dholbach: err that was for the policy version
<zbenjamin> dholbach: "click framwork list"
<dholbach> but some of them are obsolete
<dholbach> the idea was to move something like https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+junk/frameworks/view/head:/frameworks.json into myapps
<zbenjamin> dholbach: it just lists which frameworks are available, even if they are obsolete they are still there :)
<dholbach> right :)
<dholbach> I was just wondering and asking around who needs this info and if we have a canonical place for it, who all might move over to using it
<renatu> nik90, ok let know what you think
<nik90> renatu: I think we might not go with the final animations since it is a bit distracting in the clock app.
<nik90> renatu: as for the bottom hint being hidden on app startup, should I add Component.onCompleted { tip.forceActiveFocus() } to ensure it gets the focus ?
<nik90> renatu: since I am not sure what could steal focus in the main clock app. It has no input fields to my recollection.
<mzanetti> elopio_: hey, you good with this one too? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-geometry/+merge/234333
<mzanetti> wrong channel...
<fcole90> ahayzen: ping
<ahayzen> fcole90, pong
<fcole90> ahayzen: Hello, can I ask you some help? I'm still trying to merge the same branch :/
<ahayzen> fcole90, yeah whats up?
 * ahayzen reads through latest jenkins failure
<fcole90> ahayzen: I've discovered that even if the log shows autopilot file being installed, they're maybe removed after some time :/
<balloons> morning fcole90
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> and this still doesn't look right as a path for the app itself... "-- Installing: /tmp/buildd/ubuntu-docviewer-app-0.1.1+autopilot0/debian/tmp//ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml"
<ahayzen> balloons, am i right in saying that ^^ ?
<fcole90> ahayzen: If you look into autopilot deb files, you will see that mine have only doc folder and not lib :/
<ahayzen> ah
<fcole90> balloons: hello :)
<fcole90> ahayzen: music app has a "normal" path, I don't know if // could be valid :/
<ahayzen> fcole90, music ends up in /usr/share/ ... -- Installing: /tmp/buildd/music-app-1.2ubuntu2/debian/tmp/usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml
<ahayzen> but i don't think that helps solving "could not import package ubuntu_docviewer_app: No module named ubuntu_docviewer_app" ? ... that will just be the next issue lol
<fcole90> balloons: I'm still trying the same merge, unsuccessfully :/
<fcole90> ahayzen: yes, I think the same XD
<fcole90> ahayzen: having some issues to solve is not a problem, the problem is that I'm finding it really difficult to understand what's causing them :/
<ahayzen> +1
<elopio_> mzanetti: yes I am.
<fcole90> ahayzen: and I'm still learning debian packaging and cmake, so that makes the process quite  in trouble XD
<ahayzen> fcole90, aren't we all hehe
<fcole90> ahayzen: ahahahah XD I feel less newbie now XD
<ahayzen> fcole90, what is this file for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fcole90/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app/view/head:/debian/ubuntu-docviewer-app.install ... we don't have that in music so how does ours work lol
<ahayzen> oh we just have a file called "install"
<fcole90> ahayzen, balloons: do you know what could be causing the "//" in the installing path? :)
<fcole90> ahayzen, yes :)
<ahayzen> fcole90, we have this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/debian/install ..
<fcole90> ahayzen: you have one only for autopilot :)
<ahayzen> fcole90, yeah...don't know if that is related..i'm just playing "spot the difference" at the moment
<fcole90> ahayzen, I have also tried your solution, with only install, but the issue is always the same XD
<ahayzen> fcole90, hmm ok
<fcole90> ahayzen, I'm doing spot the difference for about 2 or 3 days now XD but still can't find the ones that make it works :/
<fcole90> ahayzen, do you know what's the purpose of the url-dispatcher? We don't have one ATM XD
<fcole90> ahayzen, I was wondering if it could be related, but i feel no :/
<ahayzen> fcole90, yep that is a way of sending things paths to the app... eg if you go to the music scope, click on an album and then click "play in music-app"...
<balloons> fcole90, so jenkins makes available the debs it installs. So atm, we can see it's still not finding the tests. Let's look at the debs and see how we need to fix the packaging to account for this
<ahayzen> fcole90, this then sends a url via the dispatcher to the app which it then plays
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2020/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<ahayzen> fcole90, so no probably not related it is just a feature ;)
<fcole90> balloons, yes, the debs miss the lib folder with the tests :/
<balloons> fcole90, looking at the 2 generated debian files, heh, nothing is in them
<ahayzen> fcole90, more info here if you were interested... http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/
<balloons> just /usr/share/doc.., I don't even see the qml
<fcole90> ahayzen, mmh, maybe it can be nice for a future feature :) thank you :)
<ahayzen> balloons, so you can see cmake installing the files in the log...but they don't appear in the deb?
<fcole90> balloons, yes, it's like if the files get extracted in tmp and then just discarded :/
<balloons> I'm not sure what you mean, but I would point at the packaging as needing fixing
<fcole90> balloons, I mean: I see in the logs that says "installing" but then it cannot find them :
<fcole90> balloons, I would like to get deeper in the matter to better understand the proccess of debian installation, cmake install and what does jenkins do when receives a branch. Do you know some good documentation about that, so that I can be better aware of the whole process? :)
<balloons> fcole90, jenkins just builds the debian package; you can try this locally: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<fcole90> balloons, ok, you mean with pbuilder? :)
<balloons> bzr builddeb -- -us -uc
<fcole90> balloons, easier than :) Ok, I will try with that but I think that will need to dig a bit around debian packaging docs :)
<fcole90> balloons, thank you very much :)
<balloons> fcole90, yea, sorry I'm not much of a packager
<fcole90> balloons, don't worry, debian packaging is a hard job ;)
<fcole90> balloons, do you know any packager? :)
<mihir> nik90: would you mind, if we can merge reminder view change in existing branch ?
<nik90> mihir: may I ask why?
<nik90> mihir: I don't want to make our ViewReDesign more bigger. That's why I started of with a separate branch :P
<nik90> mihir: but do you like that branch? :D
<mihir> nik90: got it :D
<mihir> nik90: i already commented on that :D
<nik90> cool.. thnx...
<mihir> nik90: it loos amazing :)
<nik90> mihir: the whole Defines.js is a mess :/ I don't why there are so many Qt.createComponent() calls
<nik90> mihir: I think that's the cause of the new event page lag
<mihir> nik90: i know it is..i was new so couldn't decide which one is better and best, but now i can understand that :)
<nik90> mihir: btw we have a bug in the EventRepition.qml page
 * mihir is surpirsed 
<nik90> mihir: if I select repeat weekly and choose some days, I don't see that in the new event page
<mihir> nik90: let me try
<mihir> nik90: i believe when we did, i myself tested it properly
<nik90> mihir: I know. I thought I tested it as well. But I see the bug in trunk
<nik90> mihir: basically in the NewEvent page, it reads "Weekly on" instead of "Weekly on Mon,Tue"
<nik90> and when I go into the EventRepition page, Mon and Tue is not selected
<mihir> nik90: i debugged, somehow it is not storing data into Reccurence Object
<nik90> mihir: I think it is important for us to write some manual tests which we should run before merging branches to avoid regressions like this.
<mihir> nik90: agreed, currently we don't hve any AP for reminders, repetations , future past , that bug is in progress by Json.
<nik90> mihir: we are making it really hard for jason by changing code too often :p
<mihir> hehehe , true...
<mihir> i haven't heard anything from him not seen on IRC atleast
<nik90> mihir: I will try to tackle the week day issue.
<nik90> mihir: you tackle the week view issue we discussed earlier in the day.
<mihir> nik90: ohkie, i am almost done
<nik90> mihir: you got home
<nik90> ?
<mihir> the issue is with , this condition if(limitOptions.selectedIndex > 0)
<mihir> i came early due to traffic issue, china president is visitng Ahmedabad heheh
<nik90> ooh :)
<mihir> so all roads are almost blocked , still it took 2 hours for me to reach home
<nik90> oh
<nik90> can you create a branch with that fix and I will take it with there w.r.t to code clean ups like I did with the EventReminders.
 * nik90 hopes he doesn't break it after mihir fixes it :P
<mihir> nik90: is there anything changed in OptionSelector ?
<nik90> mihir: not that I know of
<mihir> nik90: this is not working , if(limitOptions.selectedIndex > 0)
<mihir> i mean selected index is always 0 even if i select 4th index
<mihir> nik90: got the catch
<mihir> lol
<nik90> :)
<mihir> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventRepeatFix/+merge/234831
<elopio_> mihir: pong.
<elopio> mihir: too late?
<nik90> mihir: your branch exposes another bug..when you choose weekly->Fri and then press back button, it reads "Weekly on Sun" instead of "Weekly on Fri"
 * mihir tries 
<mihir> elopio: done i guess :)
<mihir> nik90: i got that..
<mihir> nik90:  i believe we tested all these stuffs, some MR just got changed it
 * mihir wonders why same bugs again :-s
 * nik90 looks at trunk
<nik90> mihir: check out rev 433 in trunk. That could be it..not sure
<mihir> nik90: anyway , can you try now ?
<nik90> sure
<nik90> mihir: yup that seems to fix it.
<nik90> mihir: I am going to run some more manual tests before approving it.
<sturmflut-work> popey, mzanetti: I am quite surprised by how well the RSS feed works. Low amount of updates though :/
<mihir> nik90: no issues, thanks for doing this..:)
<sturmflut-work> rpadovani: What happened to your excellent blog post about Bacon2D from yesterday?
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: indeed
<mihir> nik90: subtracting units.gu(10) to adjust is good way to do or no ?
<nik90> mihir: yw
<nik90> mihir: personally no :P
<rpadovani> sturmflut-work, it wasn't ready yet, but I forgot to postpone the publication date. You'll can read it next monday ;-)
<nik90> mihir: I would recommend using anchors.left, right and margins
<sturmflut-work> rpadovani: I cant't wait for so long! It was so interesting ;)
<nik90> mihir: anchors are recommended by upstream to be used over manually specifying width or height in general
<rpadovani> sturmflut-work, thanks, but there wasn't a lot of code :-)
<mihir> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8358762/
<mihir> i tried to remove that subjstraction and assigned leftMargin , but that didn't work well
<mihir> subtraction*
<nik90> did you do anchors.left: parent.left?
<sturmflut-work> popey, dholbach__ : Nice interview on the Ubuntu UK Podcast. I didn't have the time to listen to it earlier.
<popey> oh super!
 * mihir_ brb after dinner 
<mihir_> nik90: popey ping
<popey> mihir_: yo
<nik90> mihir_: I was just about to ping you :P
<popey> \o/
<mihir_> ahhh  , that was quick
<nik90> :)
<mihir_> popey: nik90 http://i.imgur.com/0oWI7h0.png
<mihir_> now this is how weekview looks like
<mihir_> nik90: it solves problem of time overlaps as well, it will never overlap on time, so time frame separate now :)
<popey> can you do me a set of screenshots, day, week, month, year?
 * mihir_ takes screenshots
<nik90> mihir_: nice work!
<popey> thanks
<popey> loving the improvements to calendar!
<nik90> mihir_: would it be possible to center the week day labels like "Sun 7"..at the moment it is left centered w.r.t to the events themselves
<popey> back in a bit, making curry
<nik90> mihir_: btw I just commented in https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventRepeatFix/+merge/234831
<mihir_> popey: nik90 here you go with all views screenshot , http://imgur.com/a/xaJog#0
<mihir_> popey: i haven't captured yearview as it hasn't been change.
<mihir_> nik90: okay, thanks for regeression testing, i am able to reproduce it and working on that fix.
<nik90> mihir_: thnx mate
<nik90> mihir_: btw mind reviewing both MPs for bug 1370138.. its only 10 lines each
<ubot5> bug 1370138 in Ubuntu Clock App "Replace 'X' with '<' in Edit Alarm" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370138
<nik90> they change the back button icon..that's all
<mihir_> nik90: will do it in next 5-10 mins.
<nik90> no hurry
<popey> mzanetti: thanks. can you make the day names consistent, Month view shows MON, rather than Mon (used elsewhere)
<popey> er, not mzanetti , mihir ^ ☻
<mzanetti> phew...
<mihir> popey: will do that :)
<mihir> in meanwhile , let us know any more improvements can be done.
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: hi, there's a conflict unfortunately: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/reminders-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233743
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: i'm going to fix it tomorrow, there was no conflict when i filed the MP though ;)
<popey> mihir: nik90 not sure about the event going all the way to the edge of the window..
<mihir> popey: from right corner?
<popey> might be nice if the event bubble stoped short of the right edge. yes
<nik90> popey: I was thinking of adding a right margin
<popey> same on week view
<popey> yes
<popey> they dont line up in week view
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: yeah... seems some other branch landed by now
<mihir> nik90: I have pushed the change to that repeat MR.
<nik90> popey: I am having trouble adding silo 002 to my phone. I did "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-002" but it says Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-002'.
<nik90> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<popey> is it an rtm silo?
<nik90> no utopic
<nik90> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-002
<davmor2> nik90: well for a start off some packages failed to build is not a good indicator ;)
<nik90> okay we need to move this conversation to #ubuntu-touch since tvoss isn't in this channel and it was his silo that he wanted me to test.
<popey> probably -ci-eng is better
<nik90> ok
<mihir> popey: nik90 does this looks okay ,http://i.imgur.com/ScXvyLM.png ?
<popey> much better
<nik90> mihir: better
<mihir> popey: do you hav any suggestions for showing All Day Events, http://i.imgur.com/GCsBfma.jpg ?
<mihir> does this looks okay, if yes then i'll Merge branch.
<renatu> popey, can we get this MR released? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1357983
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1357983 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Continuos calculation doesn't work with irrational results" [Critical,In progress]
<nik90> mihir: which branch?
<mihir> nik90:  akvia's branch in our branch
<nik90> mihir: I told you we can't
<mihir> nik90: ohh , manually too ?
<nik90> mihir: well manually yes
<mihir> or it would be long task ?
<nik90> mihir: but you got to be careful
<nik90> mihir: since you need to know which exactly to add and remove
<mihir> okay ,let him resolve the conflicts.
<nik90> he can't
<nik90> let's just merge it manually
<mihir> but also , was getting inputs from popey
<nik90> he already resolved the conflicts but incorrectly, I don't think we can go back in his branch
<nik90> yeah yeah I was just commenting on akiva's branch
<mihir> nik90: but i feel he is changing lots of stuffs,  looking at manually :|
<nik90> mihir: then we cherry-pick only what we need
<mihir> nik90: okay, becuase i just pulled his branch and tried to run , it is throwing errors.
<mihir> nik90: btw, i have pushed all the changes to over branch
<nik90> mihir: told ya
<mihir> nik90: hahahah, i braced my self :P lol
<nik90> mihir: if you look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8359476/ (which I took from his branch), he basically removed what should be there and vice-versa
<mihir> hehehe yeah , i guess so
<mihir> i just commented on his branch
<mihir> he got lilttle frustrated
<nik90> well bzr can be a little tricky sometimes
<mihir> yup huge conflicts are little tedious to merge
<nik90> first of all, are we inputting his changes or not? I remember you saying you weren't sure about the buttons
<mihir> i liked, the two rows in weekview
<nik90> let's make a decision since say he fixes his branch and then we decide not to go with it then he won't like it
<nik90> then we have to also use the buttons for all day events
<nik90> since otherwise the header space would like the old design
<nik90> taking too much space
<mihir> Hmmm, I am fine whatever you say..:)
<mihir> or lets take popey's input and close this :)
<nik90> he is in a meeting
<mihir> ohkie :)
<mihir> anything else you think we can take up with this MR?
<nik90> I haven't had time to take a closer look yet
<mihir> okay , let me know if you can spend sometime today so can work before i go to bed
<mihir> nik90:
<nik90> mihir: I am not sure I can
<mihir> ohkie no issues..:)
<mihir> nik90: i'll take look at other things meanwhile.
<ahayzen_> balloons, ping
<nik90> mihir: ok, Were you able to center the labels in the week view?
<mihir> btw, can you look at Repeat branch , i am done with that , i guess left with merge.
<nik90> mihir: the day names like "Sun 17" etc..
<nik90> mihir: yeah I will test and approve when I am done
<balloons> ahayzen_, pong
<mihir> nik90: nope, the code says, it is already centered align ,             horizontalAlignment: Text.AlignHCenter
<mihir>  
<popey> yo
<ahayzen_> balloons, this bug 1369990 ... is the window simply not being found by autopilot?
<ubot5> bug 1369990 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app is failing to start in some autopilot tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369990
<mihir> popey: inputs on this ,http://i.imgur.com/ScXvyLM.png
<shyamsk> Akiva-Thinkpad: So apparently there is a thing called a Kit that needs to be created b4 starting any actual testing. And with a slow-ass connection its taking ages to complete :( Is there any way to skip this? I keep timing out :( hitting 404s etc :'(
<popey> mihir: i like
<mihir> popey: okay :) nik90 we can get ask him to resolve it and we're good to goooo :)
<mihir> popey: sorry
<mihir> wrong screenshots
<nik90> mihir: wrong screenshot
<mihir> popey: http://i.imgur.com/GCsBfma.jpg
<mihir> popey: this one , sorry for trouble
<nik90> popey: we are looking for feedback on the all event button that is shown and also the 2 row display of date and day names
<popey> Well, aside from not liking the "Ev." thing - I've never liked that ☻
<popey> that said, i prefer this than the big block we used to have
<mihir> popey: now the block visible only when there are any events.
<mihir> but we can take this  and can imporve it anytime :)
<nik90> I will send an email to Akiva explaining this.
<mihir> nik90: copy me ,so we all can be on same page :)
<nik90> yeah ofc
<popey> yeah, i certainly prefer it
<shyamsk> So this kit thing, what architechture and framework do I have to choose?
<mihir> popey: thanks for your inputs :)
<mihir> nik90: one ques, nik90: what are tweaks changes that needs to be there in AP due to we cahange Actions ?
<nik90> shyamsk: depends on which device you want to run it on
<nik90> shyamsk: emulator or real hardward?
<nik90> mihir: something like click_toolbarbutton() to click_headeraction()...
<nik90> mihir: minor stuff
<shyamsk> emulator ryt now.
<mihir> and FYI , we got 10 AP failurs
<nik90> shyamsk: ok for an i386 emulator, you create a kit for 14.10 Framework i386
<nik90> shyamsk: check out http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/
<nik90> shyamsk: it is well explained there
<nik90> mihir: ok
<shyamsk> nik90: I ran into a chroot error when I had tried that. Something about the chroot not being available or sumthing
<shyamsk> shall check the link
<nik90> shyamsk: I created a kit just yesterday and it worked fine for me
<nik90> shyamsk: are you running 14.04?
<shyamsk> yes
<nik90> shyamsk: it should work afaik. kit creation takes a while though
 * popey wishes for a podcast app
<shyamsk> nik90: hmm... so then it could be connection issues. Ran into a couple of "W: Couldn't download package libc-dev-bin (ver 2.19-0ubuntu6 arch amd64)" and similar msgs
<balloons> ahayzen_, the screenshots show the app is still attempting to load
<ahayzen_> balloons, screenshots! ...how do i get to them from that console output?
<balloons> ahayzen_, grab the subunit file
<balloons> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/901/artifact/clientlogs/music_app/test_results.subunit/*view*/
<balloons> ahayzen_,  i have a tweak to the tests that should help this
<ahayzen_> balloons, it appears as text...do i have to download and save as a .jpg or something?
<balloons> save the link yes
<mihir> balloons: ping
<balloons> ahayzen_, then use lp:trv to view it
<ahayzen_> ah
<mihir> balloons: if we need to get label from Header, which is override by the page, we can get value of that , is that correct?
<balloons> ahayzen_, I'm looking at AP now, and adding AP as affected
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok thanks....how do i use this tool to view the subunit?
<balloons> ahayzen_, the tool is really rudimentary
<balloons> ahayzen_, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLtbmQxXYc
<ahayzen_> balloons, thanks
<shyamsk> What is Error 127? I tried running the project, after creating the kit. Also here can I find a listing of the error codes?
 * balloons proposes mp
<mihir> nik90: is there any differnt librabry for using headers in AP ?
<nik90> mihir: you will have to check the clock app AP tests or the autopilot documentation
<nik90> mihir: i don't know of the top of my head
<mihir> nik90: okay, i checked autopilot docs..let me refer to clock ap tests
<nik90> mihir: doesn't calendar already press on the save header button from our new event design revamp?
<nik90> mihir: why don't you just refer to that?
<nik90> mihir: oh btw I think you posted both your comments in one Mp rather than this https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calendar-app/replace-x-icon/+merge/234851
<nik90> :P
<mihir> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8359857/
<balloons> mihir, I'm not sure what you are asking. But if it's in the app, you can get it :-)
<nik90> mihir: its not exactly that..I said it is something like that :)
<nik90> let me grab the line in the calendar app where we use it
<nik90> balloons: btw may I merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/checkbox-manual-tests/+merge/234164 ?
<balloons> nik90, yep, I approved yesterday
<nik90> cool thnx
<nik90> mihir: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/calendar_app/__init__.py#L124
<mihir> nik90: hmm , i guess i missunderstood
<nik90> mihir: no worries, I should have been more clear
<mihir> nik90: it was same and i interpretted  , we need to change to something different
 * nik90 wonders if he missed today's landing email
<davmor2> nik90: no
<nik90> davmor2: cool
<balloons> hey nik90, cleaning up old tabs and I see https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/new-add_world_city_test/+merge/231131. Can we land this? I know there are some bugs around it, but they are filed
<nik90> balloons: yeah I didn't have time to review it. I will review and then merge it asap
<balloons> nik90, ack.. I leave it for you..
 * balloons closes tab ;-)
<nik90> balloons: :-)
<balloons> diff is getting big guys :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/ViewRedisign/+merge/234680
<balloons> can't wait to see it completed
<mihir> balloons: :D
<mihir> balloons: now trying to fix AP
<ahayzen_> balloons, that trv tool is awesome :) ...
<ahayzen_> balloons, i find the test_reads_music_library failure screenshot interesting though why is it at the songs tab?
<ahayzen_> balloons, looks like that test actually failed and the others were just it failing to load the app?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi again, I've pushed 5 more levels. Feel free to rearrange their order :)
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes, seems one test did fail, but I didn't look at it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: awesome :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so... did you try to play the first 5 yet?
<ahayzen_> balloons, it seems the now playing page didn't show after 10s after clicking a track...assuming the clicking worked...but that is using populate_queue() which pretty much every test uses?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: unfortunately no :(
<mivoligo> mzanetti: maybe tomorrow
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes, quite possible. Welcome to devices, were things can happen. You'll have to look at things at bit closer to get a feel for what happened
<ahayzen_> balloons, yey \o/
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll get back to you tomorrow, my kids need attention :D
<elopio> nik90: qml tests are suddenly running on jenkins. Did you or fginther do something?
<fginther> elopio, I haven't done anything. Can you provide an example of where you are seeing these tests?
<elopio> fginther: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/345/console
<elopio> I've just added the missing dependency to the branch to see if it finishes the run
<mihir> nik90: ping
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-clock-app/xvfb_and_qml_tests/
<mihir> nik90: i have fixed some of APs and pushed the code.
<balloons> that's part of the cmake build
<fginther> elopio, that's being done during the package build... er what balloons said
 * balloons waves to fginther 
<balloons> I thought you were incognito this week :-)
<ahoneybun> does anyone need someone with tiny C++ exp?
<fginther> balloons, I'm hit and miss. I'm at a conference and just in between sessions
<elopio> fginther, balloons: I know, that's what I was trying to do. Last thing I saw on friday was a message saying that no tests were found.
<balloons> elopio, ahh.. well, it's not useful in this case as the tests need xvfb and ui components
<balloons> unless you have some magic for that
<elopio> balloons: I just add xvfb as a build dep.
 * fginther goes to another sessioin
<elopio> nik90, fginther, balloons: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/346/console
<elopio> woohoo, that's the test we expect to fail.
<elopio> so these tests work on xvfb on a pbuilder.
<balloons> elopio, hehe, you have opened pandora's box
 * balloons can't wait for folks whining about build failures in jenkins :-)
<elopio> balloons: why? I think I'm missing something here.
<balloons> elopio, you did good work. That's awesome qml tests can run
<elopio> well, I didn't do much, just copy things from the other apps.
<ahoneybun> hey mihir
<ahoneybun> hey mhall119
<mihir> hey ahoneybun
<mihir> ahoneybun: by mistake ?
<mhall119> hey ahoneybun
<balloons> ahoneybun, howdy..
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i pushed the fixes for almost all the problems on the MR for sharing from selection. I'll pop in tomorrow morning to see if Tim can help with the header issue, as I could not find the problem and I'm using workarounds that he suggested (as there's no proper API to show/hide headers in the SDK right now)
<nerochiaro> bfiller: I fixed the AP test that I had broken but there are others failing which I don't think are related to my changes
<bfiller> nerochiaro: what api do we use to hide/show the header when clicking on the photo? wondering if we can use the same
<ahoneybun> mihir: sorry it was a mistake by hi anyway :)
<ahoneybun> hey balloons
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I still missing the module
<ahoneybun> *I;m
<ahoneybun> *I'm
<mihir> ahoneybun: np :)
<nerochiaro> bfiller: basically to hide the header the way Tim suggested is changing the current Page title to "". Which is what we do in the photo viewer. But the same method doesn't work on the photo/event overview, since it's using Tabs. So he suggested to push a page with empty title with the ContentPeerPicker inside
<nerochiaro> bfiller: which works, but apparently not when the header was shown as a result of the picture viewer being up before
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you can always install the app from the archive, that way the module is installed at hte system level and you can just use that
<nerochiaro> bfiller: and I have no idea why
<ahoneybun> mhall119: true
<mhall119> ahoneybun: but really, it would be nice to find the source for that and build it
<ahoneybun> mhall119: source? I pulled it from bzr on lp
<ahoneybun> oh the module
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ok
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah
<ahoneybun> mhall119: should I jump to +1>
<ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you mean utopic on your desktop?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: not sure about that new test failing, i'll have a look now and see if i can do something about it
<ahoneybun> mhall119: yea I'm on trusty from that USB from fossetcon :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I found the package page http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/notes-app that list the deps
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it's probably safe to upgrade to utopic on your desktop, I've only stayed on Trusty to make sure our SDK support for Trusty users is working
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the module binary is in the notes-app package, not a dep
<mhall119> see http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/notes-app/filelist
<ahoneybun> oh so it should be in there mhall119 ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> oh odd
 * ahoneybun thinks he will upgrade to ubuntu+1 in a bit
<ahoneybun> mhall119: where do you think I would be the most helpful?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: any of the core apps, popey is trying to get more work done on the document viewer specifically
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm not near a dev though
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that didn't stop the other core apps contributors :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: where would you like to help? Obviously you know that documentation is always needed in any project
<mhall119> testing too
<ahoneybun> mhall119: true if I could get the notes-app to run I could test it lol
 * ahayzen_ wonders why the facebook app starts when he runs the url dispatcher test for music:// lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I wouldn't put too much effort into the notes-app, contribute to Reminders if you want to work on a notekeeping app
<mhall119> ahoneybun: poorly written URL regex perhaps?
<mhall119> ahayzen_: ^^ that was for you
<ahoneybun> ok should I grab the code on lp or install it on the system from repos?
<ahayzen_> mhall119, hah maybe...or i've just foobar'd the autopilot tests i'm working on lol
<mhall119> ahayzen_: you can grab it from a PPA and get the code from LP
<ahayzen_> mhall119, was that meant for ahoneybun ^^ ? lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119: bzr branch lp:reminders-app?
<mhall119> ahayzen_: yes, one of you is gonna have to change your nick :-P
<ahayzen_> hehe lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I believe so yes
<mhall119> ahoneybun: there's an Online Account provider for Evernote that you'll need to run it
 * ahoneybun does not even have a evernote account lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119: that is a API that should be included right
<ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the account provider might be a separate package
<mhall119> popey could tell you more, but it's after hours for him now
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ok I'm sick and took the day off tomorrow so I'll be on lol
<mhall119> "I'm sick, let's upgrade the computer and start app development", lol
<nik90> elopio: hey
<nik90> elopio: yeah I saw that jenkins ran the qml tests :)
<nik90> fginther: thnx ^^
<ahoneybun> mhall119: when in rome, btw how do I open it in the SDK notes-app had a qml file I used
<nik90> balloons: jenkins now runs qml tests :) :))
<nik90> balloons: means I can complain more now about failing tests
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm also working on the kubuntu teams new site lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: look for either a .pro, .qmlproject or CMakeLists.txt file and open that in the SDK
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> I saw that
<ahoneybun> mhall119: bzr branch lp:account-plugin-evernote
<ahayzen_> ...could someone on #243 go to the music scope click on a track and then 'Play in music app' and check that the music-app starts and not facebook lol?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: the test that fails on make under jenkins works on my mako. i'm running the whole suite on the device again just to be sure.
<ahoneybun> openssl/ssl.h no such file or dic, I guess that must be on the plugins end
 * ahoneybun is going to start the upgrade now
<SturmFlut> ahayzen_: I'm on #243 now, the Music scope seems to do what it's supposed to do
<ahayzen_> SturmFlut, ok i must have busted my device then thanks
<nerochiaro> bfiller: all tests run just fine on my phone now. not sure what is bothering jenkins
<ahoneybun> mhall119: what places in fl still repair the nexus 4 screen?
<balloons> ahoneybun, I did my own repair, it's not too difficult
<balloons> finding a new screen would be the hard part
 * ahoneybun just damn bought a nexus 4 on ebay
<ahoneybun> well it should be here saturday
<ahoneybun> $132.50 balloons
<ahoneybun> can't believe I did that with only 9 months into my 2 years with verizon lol
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-17
<liuxg> does anyone know how to direct the "cout" output to the "application output" window in Qt Creator?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> liuxg, hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> liuxg, can't you just use qDebug() << stuff;
<liuxg> the thing is that the new scope template just wants to get rid of Qt
<liuxg> Akiva-Thinkpad, thanks for your reply. the strategy is removing the dependence on Qt.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> liuxg, wait... is this qml or qt?
<liuxg> Akiva-Thinkpad, it is a pure C++ scope.
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning
<mihir> nik90: morning :)
<mihir> dholbach: morning :)
<dholbach> hi mihir
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, another day, another alarm issue :)
<mzanetti> nik90: snoozing doesn't seem to work for me. should it?
<jppiiroinen> i have two cursors on utopic :D
<popey> mzanetti: works here
<popey> well, did yesterday, not tried today
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... I press snooze, it goes away, never rings again
<jppiiroinen> for some reason, the unity does not like me as i have another display in clockwise orientation
<popey> which image?
<popey> mzanetti: oh, is this snooze on calendar item or clock item?
<mzanetti> popey: alarm clock
<mzanetti> popey: image 37, krillin
<popey> hmm, 44 on krillin here...
<mzanetti> errr
<mzanetti> what?
<mzanetti> I flashed yesterday
<mzanetti> popey: ah, deve-proposed that is
<mzanetti> not rtm
 * mzanetti feels we should align image numbers :D
<popey> mine just rang again after I hit snooze
<popey> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Country Music Day! :-D
<justCarakas> yeey loged in just in time to see JamesTait's morning greet :p
<JamesTait> A satisfied customer! My work here is done!
<justCarakas> that was a short workday JamesTait :p
<JamesTait> justCarakas, if only it were that easy. :-P
<popey> mzanetti: when swiping in an app which was suspended, do you see that the preview is blurry?
<mzanetti> popey: I think there was something... for some reason this never happened so far to me without intentionally forcing the situation
<mzanetti> I usually close apps when I don't need them any more
<popey> i get it often
<popey> want a bug in unity8?
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> mihir: pong
<mihir> popey: we might have to overlaps hours in Weekview i guess or need to find some other way to make it work , it is not looking as expected on device
<mihir> popey:  https://i.imgur.com/imB1lyd.png
<popey> ew
<mihir> popey: any suggestion?
<popey> let me think about it for a bit
<popey> will get back to you
<mihir> so what i did currently, to have first column to just Time and rest starts with after time column
<mihir> popey: no issues :) just ping me whenever you get some ideas :D
<popey> kk
<dpm> oSoMoN, can someone from your team perhaps review this trivial MP? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/gallery-app/i18n-strings/+merge/234671
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure, I’ll take it
<dpm> thanks oSoMoN!
<nik90> hello everyone :-)
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<nik90> Mirv: hey do you know if the silo we were interested in landed? (AGPS)
<nik90> Mirv: I lost track of it :-)
<mihir> nik90: hello :)
<Mirv> nik90: if it's not at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q= then it has probably been released (...to https://lists.canonical.com/archives/utopic-changes/2014-September/thread.html)
<nik90> mihir: Hi :-)
<Mirv> nik90: I do see landing-002 still has some positioning thing, I'm not sure if that exporting of error codes is critical for functionality or not
<nik90> Mirv: no that was requested by me :)
<nik90> Mirv: its just to denote the correct status of the location service to apps
<Mirv> nik90: ah, ok. but I was running 244 today and at least osmtouch did not give me any position :(
<Mirv> (no visibility to GPS satellites, but AGPS should work if it... works)
<nik90> yes
<nik90> location service is so elusive :P
<nik90> mihir: hey I replied to both your branches yesterday
<mihir> nik90: yes, replied on design , what do you think now ?
<nik90> checking now
<nik90> mihir: yes I saw we go ahead with that suggestion
<nik90> mihir: let's not delay this anymore
<nik90> mihir: Also there is a regression in https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventRepeatFix/+merge/234831 where it doesn't show the location set in the event details page causing AP to fail
<nik90> mihir: the repeat options now work as expected. nice work on that!
<mihir> nik90: i will fix both of them.
<mihir> nik90: in a meanwhile if you can help with some AP fixes in new design branch , would be helpful
<mihir> i fixed some of them
<nik90> mihir: I will try. I can't run the AP tests on my desktop. So will need to wait for balloons to come online
<mihir> nik90: weekview requires more changes, as we have changed the labels in view , it is failing asserting that
<mihir> nik90: okay :)
<nik90> ok
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... can't repro the failing snooze any more... but I'm quite sure I pressed snooze today morning and it didn't come back
<popey> maybe you dreamed it ☻
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> hi mivoligo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm playing right now :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but failing miserable
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can't even pass the second wave of the first level
<t1mp> nik90: .....aaaand pong!
<davmor2> mzanetti: was it an alarm or was it an alert from calendar to a meeting?
<nik90> t1mp: :)
<nik90> t1mp: I was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1370146
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370146 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[sdk] adjust behaviour & UI in multi select mode" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> t1mp: can I use head.contents to add the text below the icons by defining my own buttons instead of header actions?
<nik90> t1mp: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185037112/multiselect_messages_app.png
<mzanetti> mivoligo: haha
<mzanetti> davmor2: alarm
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so... think I need to make it easier?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I know its possible to make it
<t1mp> nik90: yes you can use head.contents for everything. The (deprecated) ToolbarButton looks the way you want
<mivoligo> mzanetti: for me is to hard
<t1mp> nik90: but the picture you sent is a wireframe, not necessarily the actual visual design
<nik90> t1mp: but does head.contents allow over riding the back button as well?
<nik90> t1mp: yeah I know, but the bug description clearly says that the icons should show text in the multiselect mode
<oSoMoN> dpm, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/gallery-app/i18n-strings/+merge/234671 , your input welcome
<t1mp> nik90: you would have to disable the back button to get the space on the left side for the contents item
<nik90> t1mp: disable? as in not declare it?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: also the enemies come out backwards from the rocket, I don't know if that's intentional
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no... there's a bug still
<mzanetti> all: when you have some lazy time and want testing a game, check out lp:machines-vs-machines (you need to run ./setupdata.py in data after checkout)
<t1mp> nik90: set a backAction with visible==false
<mzanetti> people tell its too hard but I don't believe them
<mzanetti> so if you try the game, please let me know how many attempts it took you to complete the first 5 levels
<nik90> t1mp: yup that works
<nik90>  t1thnnx
<nik90> bah ..t1mp: thnx
<dpm> oSoMoN, thanks a lot! Not sure I quite understand the comment about the warning. Would something along the lines of:
<dpm> i18n.tr("Delete %1 photo", "Delete %1 photos", organicEventView.selection.selectedCount)
<dpm> take care of the warning?
<t1mp> nik90: somehow I understood what "t1thnnx" means :)
<nik90> hehe
<oSoMoN> dpm, it would indeed
<oSoMoN> dpm, the issue is that the call to .arg(…) expects a "%1" placeholder in the translated string
<oSoMoN> dpm, and in the case of the singular form, it won’t find one, and it complains about it
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<dpm> let me comment again on the MR
<oSoMoN> dpm, it’s not a big deal, I think it will still work ok, but the warning will be unnecessary noise
<dpm> yeah, but it's a good point
<ck> hello
 * popey tickles dholbach with https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/576/changerequest/
<popey> ☻
<dholbach> popey, done
<popey> ta
<mivoligo> mzanetti: somehow I have -3 lives now :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: uh oh
<mzanetti> that shouldn't happen
<mzanetti> mivoligo: while running I was thinking a bit. I think I can easily add difficulty levels without changing much in the code
<nik90> mzanetti: are you planning to put easter eggs in the game? Like a cheat code like "God Mode" to kill robots in one hit :-) ?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've finished 2 levels with minus twenty something lives :D
<mzanetti> nik90: not really planned, no
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think the trick is to press pause button when you have 0 lives
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting
<mzanetti> so turns out I'm actually a tower defense game pro :D
<mzanetti> I was worrying those levels could be too easy
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hehe, looks like I am a noob
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hmm.., I can't reproduce the bug with lives anymore :(
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey, when I try to click the option in qtc to make a device writeable, I get touch: cannot touch ‘/userdata/.writable_image’: Permission denied
<nik90> reboot: Need to be root
<nik90> zbenjamin: known issue?
<zbenjamin> nik90: yes, sadly this function is broken since we switched to the new adb
<nik90> ah ok
<zbenjamin> nik90: use phablet-config
<nik90> zbenjamin: cool that works
<karni_> zsombi: pingses. would you agree header Actions should take focus, so that TextField's being editted are commited and can be used without calling Qt.inputMethod.commit() ?
<zsombi> karni_: well, if it takes focus, then it will take everywhere. That is not configurable unfortunately
<zsombi> karni_: but yes, it would work
<karni_> zsombi: otherwise, I hit a header Action button, and my text (being editted) returns nothing when I check it's .text (or .displayText) value
<karni_> if the input method predictive text is enabled, that is
<karni_> zsombi: Would you like me to file a bug to add that to uitoolkit?
<zsombi> karni_: my only problem with focusing in the header is that you cannot configure it. Yet. maybe t1mp can introduce a focus configuration property there
<zsombi> karni_: I guess yes :)
<karni_> zsombi: I think that's how taking focus works, but more explicitly - I'd be interested in Action buttons (directly or indirectly via "focus lost event") call Qt.inputMethod.commit()
<karni_> zsombi: which project should I file it against?
 * karni_ looks for ubuntu uitoolkit
<karni_> ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<zsombi> karni_: yup, that one
<zsombi> karni_: however I disagree on calling IM commit in every button...
<karni_> zsombi: what'd be the case where you want to keep your last entered word in a pre-buffer for a text field after you press any Action button?
<karni_> zsombi: I know it's just how it works, but it's very confusing that .text can return something else than .displayText, and I heard it caused a lot of headaches to other devs.
<karni_> If I press an Action button, I probably want to act with whatever data I entered using the keyboard
<karni_> zsombi: feel free to voice in on it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1370506
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370506 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Header Action should take focus to commit Qt.inputMethod" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> karni_: and what if you don't have any text input in your form, only buttons? it's an unnecessary call there
<zsombi> karni_: text and displayText is the way Qt TextInput and TextEdit works
<karni_> zsombi: well, the toolkit could first check if the input method is visible (unless you consider a bool check another unnecessary method call, which I'd consider lightweight)
<karni_> zsombi: yes. I noted "I know it's just how it works" :)
<zsombi> karni_: the reason they have that is that text can be a complete richtext document with formats, whereas displayText is one that the user sees
<zsombi> karni_: all these ind of checks are having penalties on performance, and we shoudl avoid them
<zsombi> kind
<karni_> zsombi: interesting. I know this was a platform/API desicion, but I'd consider much better having .text being what is actually visible to the user, and .richText (or whatever) to return what actually there may be (different from .text). But I know it's upsteram. Just saying :)
<zsombi> karni_: well, .text can be anything, it even can be teh same as .displayText :)
<karni_> zsombi: well, I heard that if TextField looses focus, it commits the change, so if Action buttons could take focus, the problem would be solved (even though the call is not done in the Action button event, it's still done elsewhere)
<zsombi> karni_: yup, and that's why I said maybe t1mp can expose a property which configures the focus handling in the header :)
<zsombi> karni_: like everywhere in teh header, so things can be turned off
<zsombi> karni_: right now you cannot access the buttons from the header, so we need a way to opt them in/out
<karni_> zsombi: makes perfect sense, thank you
<popey> nik90: image promoted, shall we push clock trunk to store?
<nik90> popey: not yet. I am working on some small fixes.
<nik90> popey: also elopio wanted to run the clock app manual test suite before pushing clock to store.
<popey> ok
<popey> just ping us when you're ready
<nik90> The manual test suite was pushed only yesterday and we wanted to confirm it works as expected
<nik90> sure
<nik90> t1mp: how's https://imgur.com/Av0tPY1 ;D ?
<nik90> t1mp: just one question pls, in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/PageHeadStyle.qml#L331 what color is that? I couldn't find styledItem.config.foregroundColor
<nik90> t1mp: so for now I just hardcoded it to #5D5D5D which I am not too happy about
<t1mp> nik90: cool!
<t1mp> nik90: just it seems positioned a little bit above the center
<nik90> t1mp: I think that's because it is positioning the column vertically centered
<nik90> may be I should reduce the column spacing a bit
<t1mp> nik90: that config is a PageHeadConriguration, so it comes from Page.Head.config, which in turn takes the default from the palette
<t1mp> nik90: hah.. and that uses UbuntuColors.darkGrey, which is 5d5d5f
<t1mp> *5d5d5d
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> I used an online color picker to find that out :P
<dpm> mzanetti, are you around for the reminders call?
<mzanetti> dpm: ah right
<mzanetti> sorry. be there in a sec
<balloons> nik90, mihir whatcha need?
<nik90> balloons: I have trouble running calendar apps ap tests since I might be missing some dependencies.
<elopio> nik90: so, should I run manual tests now?
<nik90> elopio: not yet, I want to get 1-2 branches in..will ping you then
<balloons> nik90, ahh.. well everything should be noted in the debian/control file
<elopio> ack.
<nik90> elopio: most likely tomorrow only
<nik90> balloons: ack. I will take a look.
<nik90> zbenjamin: btw I asked rsalvetti about the emulator issue.
<balloons> nik90, there is the address book testability packages; you probably are missing those
<zbenjamin> nik90: what did he say?
<nik90> zbenjamin: apparently app don't release the EGL surface on the emulator. As a result after 15-20 tries, I need to restart the emulator
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok!
<zbenjamin> nik90: thanks for checking that
<nik90> zbenjamin: np
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey btw I notice that for some emulator imags, I notice some old kits keep showing up even If I deleted them.
<nik90> zbenjamin: it only appears again when I restart qtc.
<ogra_> zbenjamin, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-phablet-shell/+merge/234976 ...
<nik90> balloons: I think I installed it. I had issue with some autopilot fixture or something.
<ogra_> that should fix your SDK vs phablet-shell issues
<nik90> balloons: I am a bit knee deep with a clock mp atm. But will try out calendar app tests later and then ping if I still run into trouble.
<zbenjamin> ogra_: awesome :)
<ogra_> zbenjamin, would be good if someone who sees the issue could confirm it fixes it though :)
<balloons> nik90, no worries. stay on target :-)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: well at least i can connect with phablet-shell and then with the SDK
<zbenjamin> ogra_: so for me it works
<ogra_> yay, thanks
<ogra_> could you mention that on the MP
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i wonder why this ever did not work... because we seem to use the authorized_keys2 instead of the other one
<ogra_> yeah, thats a bit weird
<zbenjamin> ogra_: anyhow, thats definately a improvement over the old way of doing it :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> yeah,, it was a bit hardcoded before :)
<brendand> nik90, hey - an interesting bug for you - maybe
<brendand> nik90, so if i set an alarm and then change the timezone, the alarm time doesn't adjust
<brendand> nik90, maybe that should be the case though
<nik90> t1mp: new screenshots -> https://imgur.com/a/zopnJ
<nik90> t1mp: shows multiple use cases
<t1mp> nik90: cool, nice work :)
<nik90> t1mp: thnx. your PageHeadButton helped nicely :)
<t1mp> nik90: you copied the PageHeadButton and added text? :)
<nik90> t1mp: yup :) also simplified a code little since I don't need to worry about edge cases like the sdk needs to
<nik90> popey: could you test https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improved-multiselectmode/+merge/234992 -> Click Package in dropbox
 * ahoneybun nexus4 has been shipped
<ahoneybun> who works on the reminder app?
<nik90> ahoneybun: -> rpadovani
<popey> nik90: i can't until a bit later, about to go afk for the evening, but will do when i get back.
<nik90> popey: np not a hurry
<popey> k
<popey> dholbach: the click reviewer tools that runs from click seems to make /tmp/clickreview-foo ? It doesn't tidy up. alan@deep-thought:/tmp$ ls -ld clickreview-* | wc -l
<popey> 48
<dholbach> jdstrand, ^ could this be a comeback of the issue we had in the destructor of ClickReview some time ago?
<jdstrand> I'm not sure
<dholbach> popey, looks like it's unrelated to click spawning click-review
<dholbach> so a general issue
<dholbach> popey, I filed bug 1370577
<ubot5> bug 1370577 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Clean up after review" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370577
<popey> thanks
<ahoneybun> hey popey
<popey> ahoneybun: hi
<karni_> Anyone can help me better understand the details of importing a contact into a QML app? I'm looking at this (and nearby) pages http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.ContentType/
<karni_> I'm interested in ContentType.Contacts, but when I do receive them, I've no idea what type they are. Would it be
<karni_> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtContacts.Contact/ ?
<nik90> karni_: hey how is it going? :)
<karni_> nik90: not bad, thank you :)
<nik90> karni_: I think you should talk to Kunal about the contacts import since calendar app does this as well to add guests to an event
<nik90> karni_: https://launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar
<karni_> nik90: thanks :)
<nik90> yw :)
 * popey goes foraging for food
<mihir> balloons: ping
<balloons> mihir, pong
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: ping
<mihir> nik90: hi
<mihir> balloons: is this fail related to something else, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/
<balloons> mihir, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2029/?
<mihir> balloons: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/805/
<mihir> balloons: or it is because of this bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1370563 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370563 in Ubuntu Calendar App "autopilot tests fail filling form because they start swiping over textfield" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, is it urgent or we can do in 15 minutes?
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: it can wait
<brendand> mhall119, how are your velociraptor legs feeling?
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, hey :-) What's up?
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: I'm looking about trying to help out with reminder app
<rpadovani> oh, cool :-)
<ahoneybun> yep where I can anyway
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, well, at the moment there isn't a lot of work to do. Do you know C++?
<ahoneybun> I'm learning but currently I've very limited
<rpadovani> Mhh, ok. So, on the front-end there isn't nothing atm, we're waiting for a review by designer. If you find a bug, of course, you can fix it. For the backend there is some works to improve performance, but you should ask to mzanetti about them
<mzanetti> hmm.. let me look at the list of bugs
<balloons> mihir, ohh.. interesting bug.. that's the swiping flickable issue I've seen
<mihir> balloons: i found issues in one test case, and i fixed that
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: right now I'm on verizon with htc one m7, but I ordered a nexus 4 that comes saturday so I will have a device to test with :)
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, yeah :-) It's a great device!
<balloons> mihir, nik90 how's the new event UI changes coming?
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: my dad is going to leave verizon so and then my mom will lower our plan and jump to straighttalk
<nik90> balloons: erm that already landed?
<nik90> balloons: or did you mean the week view, day view redesign?
<nik90> sry too many redesigns :P
<balloons> nik90, I was just looking for it.. Didn't realize it landed!
<nik90> :)
 * balloons goes to look
<mihir> balloons: sorry got discconected
<mihir> popey: nik90 ping
<mihir> popey: this is how weekview will look now http://i.imgur.com/ErpWtpO.png
<mihir> nik90: ^^
<mihir> popey: only problem i see is , it'll overlap time on first column.
<nik90> mihir: the day names and dates look much better now
<nik90> mihir: could you add a small padding to the top of around 0.5 gu units
<nik90> mihir: we will worry about the time overlap issue in a later mo
<nik90> mp
<mihir> nik90: okay , let me do that
 * nik90 runs to prepare dinner
<mihir> nik90: popey this how when there is time overlapin , http://i.imgur.com/WSV8DjQ.png
<dpm> hi bfiller, would it be possible to get this i18n fix landed? It's a trivial one. As per the conversation we had yesterday, if the .pot update generates conflicts, we might want to ask vrruiz to resubmit without the .pot update and then commit the .pot manually afterwards -> https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/gallery-app/i18n-strings/+merge/234671
<mihir> nik90: done, and pushed
<bfiller> dpm: I have a silo for gallery, let me add this. hopefully a release will happen in the next day or two
<dpm> awesome, thanks bfiller
<bfiller> dpm: hmn, so we already have this MR in the silo which touches the pot file: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/234679 so I think we are going to hit the problem we described yesterday
<bfiller> dpm: maybe vrruiz's MR should remove the pot file and we can merge that manually after
<dpm> bfiller, let me check if vrruiz is online - otherwise I can quickly submit a separate MP without the .pot update
<mihir> nik90: there ?
<nik90> mihir: sort of
<nik90> what's up
<mihir> okay , i am removing some of tests which is not needed , is that fine ?
<nik90> mihir: not needed why?
<mihir> nik90: like in day view it checks , test_current_month_and_year_is_selected
<mihir> and then it selected it is test_show_current_days
<mihir> now as we have removed Month and year from header, i don't feel we need them
<nik90> couldn't you modify them to check if the header label reads the current month perhaps?
<mihir> i can , but i feel it would be redudent test
<nik90> actually nvr mind that doesn't really qualify as a proper ap test
<nik90> sure
<mihir> Hmm okay :)
<mihir> so let me modify it.
<nik90> ok
<mihir> btw, i pushed patches to both the MR
<nik90> ok, will test when I get some time
<nik90> mihir: btw did you try the emulator or phone on your real system to see if you are able to run or not?
<mihir> nik90: I am still unable to connect my phone to either of my machine..
<nik90> mihir: you got the latest image?
<mihir> neither emulator works for me...as re-installing time conusiming will do that in weekenv
<mihir> i got the latest image on my device
<nik90> so your device is not even showing up in the file manager/
<nik90> ?
<mihir> it does
<mihir> but not by qtc nor adb works
<mihir> but i'll try once we done with this , i will investigate issue.
<dpm> bfiller, ok, I've resubmitted it as https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/gallery-app/i18n-strings/+merge/235017 - would it be possible to land this one instead?
<nik90> mihir: https://imgur.com/ADvikJR
<nik90> mihir: week view issue..I think you are missing an anchoring somehwere
<mihir> hmm nik90 i removed anchors from right in weekview
<mihir> hmm i added in left, i guess i should remove that too
<nik90> by mistake?
<nik90> Why not add both left and right anchors?
<mihir> nik90: that won't work
<mihir> the bubble won't display on right place
<nik90> I will take a look
<mihir> nik90: okay, i'll investigate issue with my system
<bfiller> dpm: sure, thanks
<dpm> great
<elopio> nik90: I don't get why is that test failing. If I call reset twice on the cleanup, they all pass. Do you have any ideas?
<nik90> elopio: it is a timing issue. alarm.reset() takes a while to perform
<nik90> elopio: if however you manually set alarm.type = Alarm.Single or something, it worked.
<elopio> nik90: but if I add a tryCompare to wait for the properties, they also fail.
<nik90> elopio: I know I tried :/..I will need to get mzanetti's help to fix that
<nik90> elopio: btw do you know if jenkins is configured to run the qml tests only in your MP?
<nik90> or every MP?
<nik90> elopio: cause I don't see jenkins failing in other MPs
<elopio> nik90: on my MP, I'm changing cmake files to run the tests during build.
<nik90> ah :)
<elopio> so it's not a jenkins configuration. It's a change in the branch.
<elopio> I think that's better, so you don't have to depend on CI to make changes on what is run. But I'm waiting for Francis' opinion.
<nik90> elopio: I will try to work with mzanetti when is free to fix the failing test. Or if you want you could add a FIXME to your code
<elopio> he's on a conference or something like that.
<elopio> nik90: this shouldn't land before getting Francis' approval, so I can wait for a proper fix.
<elopio> once you understand what's going on, please let me know.
<nik90> elopio: will do
<nik90> elopio: but why do we need francis's approval? He already enabled it in jenkin's side
<nik90> I think he was waiting for the fix in clock app
<elopio> nik90: wasn't he blocked because it didn't work on xvfb for him?
<elopio> I made this branch just to see if xvfb worked.
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> we will for francis then
<nik90> wait*
<DanChapman> Hey guys can i get some opinions please on http://i.imgur.com/ubvxEGH.png do you prefer with/without the list item divider
<mihir> DanChapman: with
<nik90> DanChapman: Dude that looks freaking awesome
<nik90> DanChapman: I like both :P
<nik90> but go with the dividers
<nik90> DanChapman: that's what the other apps do
<elopio> nik90: I have partial information, so yes, I think it's better to get the green light from him. It might clash with something CI was preparing. I don't think so, but better double check.
<mihir> DanChapman: with devider it makes easy to define read counts :D and btw awesome work :)
<nik90> elopio: +100
<mihir> nik90: Jenkins passed
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventRepeatFix/+merge/234831
<mihir> can you top approve ?
<nik90> mihir: yup saw
<nik90> mihir: I want to test manually before top approve
<DanChapman> nik90, yeah I like both aswell :-) ok i'll stick with the divider then. thanks nik90 & mihir :-)
<mihir> nik90: no issues, g :)
<elopio> nik90: one more question. Isn't there a more readable way to set the alarm days?
<elopio> that hardcoded 96 is hard to understand.
<mihir> nik90: some fixed AP for day view , https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/ViewRedisign/+merge/234680
<mihir> nik90: i had to remove two APs as it was using multiple days in Dayview and we have removed it from day view now.
<nik90> ok
<nik90> elopio: I will try to fix that too
<nik90> elopio: I think I could do "Alarm.Sunday" + "Alarm.Monday"..not sure
<elopio> nik90: the docs are not clear. I thought it would be an xor or something. I will report a bug for the toolkit.
<nik90> yup
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> mihir: I fixed it https://imgur.com/m2TVTxL
<nik90> mihir: haven't pushed it yet
 * mihir looks at screenshot
<nik90> DanChapman: btw your desktop gtk theme goes so well with the ubuntu touch apps :)
<mihir> nik90: looks cool , you added margin to left too ?
<nik90> mihir: I rewrote HeaderDateComponent since it was an absolute mess :/
<mihir> nik90: ohhhh great, can you pastebin ?
<nik90> mihir: work-in-progress
<nik90> mihir: let me clean it a bit and pastebin it
<mihir> nik90: okay :)
<mihir> i am left with Weekview test..:)
<mihir> nik90: just a min.you re-writing it
<mihir> then i should wait
<nik90> :)
<nik90> give me 5 mins
<mihir> if you're rewriting then*
<mihir> nik90: no issues :)
<elopio> nik90: this might be related somehow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1370649
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370649 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Reset an alarm doesn't return the properties to their default values" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> elopio: I will have to confirm that with a sample app.
<nik90> mihir: pushed
 * mihir does pull a branch 
<mihir> nik90: anything you can see except the AP ?
<nik90> mihir: ?
<nik90> mihir: you mean other fixes?
<mihir> hmm yup , considering this branch
<nik90> mihir: I will have to do a code review to say
<nik90> mihir: feature wise I think we are done
<mihir> nik90: okay..:)
<nik90> mihir: Going to have dinner...bb in 20-30 mins
<mihir> nik90: okay no issues, if go to bed, i'll update you here :)
<nik90> ok
<mihir> nik90: i pushed all the changes
<mihir> nik90: i ran all the tests on my machine and it passes all :)
<nik90> mihir: there was a jenkins failure due to some pep8 errors
<nik90> mihir: I think the tests otherwise passm
<nik90> mihir: I will wait a few minutes to check again
<mihir> nik90: you triggered Jenkins on our branch ?
<nik90> mihir: i marked our branch to "needs review" which triggered jenkins
<mihir> nik90: okay , great..
<mihir> i did autopep8 , might have forgot in one or two file
<mihir> nik90: okay , it was before my last commit, i guess it should pass now
<nik90> ok
 * mihir waits Jenkins to trigger before he goes to bed :D
<mihir> nik90: i am doing autoident in all files , and push agian now , so that we get good code format
<nik90> mihir: do it only in the files we changed already
<nik90> mihir: otherwise the code diff will be huge
<mihir> nik90: hmm okay
<jenna_> so now i'm unable to create a click target thingy mabob in the ubuntu-sdk.  it seems there's not enough room on my filesystem, even though i have 6TB here.  any way to tell it to put it in my home directory?
<jenna_> http://pastebin.com/SD7HgxY2
<mihir> nik90: done , there were only few changes in 3 files only
<nik90> mihir: cool thnx
<mihir> nik90: it passed :d
<nik90> mihir: woohoo
 * mihir hugs nik90 :D
<nik90> mihir: nice work mate
<nik90> mihir: most likely it should be merged tomorrow after which we can request popey to push calendar app update to the store
<mihir> nik90: thanks a lot, it wouldn't have been possible without your help & most imp suggestions.
<mihir> nik90: sure no issues , lets popey take a look and we'll fix some of issues after it gets merge :)
<nik90> yw :) calendar is looking grt
<nik90> mihir: btw next up on the list is EventDetails :-)
<mihir> yup , nik90 , you reading my mind ?
<mihir> :-o
<nik90> mihir: It won't be as major as this one, but just some nice little design tweaks would be nice
<nik90> hehe
<mihir> see , nik90 http://imgur.com/j4daWed
<mihir> ehhehe
<nik90> lol
<mihir> is your main machine utopic ?
<mihir> i am planning to install after first beta release which is 25th , and can get rid of Vm
<nik90> mihir: nope. I develop now entirely on Trusty
<nik90> mihir: only for running AP tests I use VM. but even that I have replaced mostly with a LXC container
<mihir> nik90: ohh we got all dependecy back ? i didn't know that
<mihir> :|
<mihir> i mean compatibiltiy on trusty ?
<mihir> nik90: okay
<mihir> nik90:  for fyi , can we first merge the Small MR and then this one ?
<mihir> i am not sure , we won't get much conflicts thought but still
<nik90> mihir: your small MP will go in tonight
<mihir> \m/
<mihir> okay , thanks..have good night :)
<nik90> mihir: as for trusty, I run and test apps on emulator
<nik90> gud nite
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<mihir> nik90: got it , i will ping you when i do that as soon as i get some free time.
<nik90> sure
<nik90> mihir: now go sleep
<jenna> so i'm stuck in the ubuntu-sdk qt-creator.  i have a tablet setup with ubuntu-touch and i managed to install a click/kit/whatever its called.  but i still cant get to this screen   http://developer.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/autocreate_device_kit-700x399.png
<jenna> instead of this, i see a message that my tablet doesnt have network connection, when it actually does.
<jenna> any clues how to fix it?
<vadi> My Qt5 application is still getting its own menu while having another one shown by the global appmenu. How can I have it not show its own menu?
<Letozaf> balloons, hi
<jenna> there's also a lot of settings here in teh device screen that seem to not work.  is there a guide somewhere to setting this up so the ubuntu-sdk will talk to my tablet and d osomethnig useful?
<balloons> Letozaf, hello
<Letozaf> balloons, I fixed the shorts app tests to work with the new header
<Letozaf> balloons, should I push it in the same branch I branched from ?
<balloons> Letozaf, ohh that's great!
<tgm4883> Is the SDK in a weird state right now or is it my 14.04 system? I can't install the SDK because "Depends: gdb (= 7.7-0ubuntu3) but 7.7-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed"
<balloons> Letozaf, since you can't push to the same one, push to lp:~ubuntu-rssreader-dev/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-header-temp
<balloons> and we can swap the mp https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-header-temp/+merge/232812 to use the new branch k?
<Letozaf> balloons, ok
<Letozaf> balloons, I pushed it
<balloons> on it
<balloons> Letozaf, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-rssreader-dev/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-header-temp/+merge/235046
<balloons> thanks for working on that :-)
<Letozaf> balloons, yw
<mzanetti> rpadovani: heh, I've added some difficulty option now... you might try again to play the first level :D
<tgm4883> So I installed the SDK and it blew up when creating a kit. Either the instructions are bad and I didn't understand what it was trying to do, or I'm already failing at app development :/
<tgm4883> Are you only allowed to build kits for whatever ubuntu version you are on or previous versions?
<tgm4883> Akiva-Thinkpad!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tgm4883, !!!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hows it going?
<tgm4883> Akiva-Thinkpad: sorry, I just came here from the reddit thread
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep!
<tgm4883> the one where you told everyone to come here and ping you, so I do have a question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Great!
<tgm4883> Are you only allowed to build kits for whatever ubuntu version you are on or previous versions?
<tgm4883> I ran into an issue on my 14.04 system trying to make a 14.10 kit
<tgm4883> it blew up :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tgm4883, don't worry about the kits :P
<tgm4883> heh ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> skip it altogether
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and just use the default build
<tgm4883> sounds good
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think I should file a bug to their team
<tgm4883> I didn't know I could just cancel out of that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because when you talk about these kits, many people really have not a clue what these are for
<tgm4883> I had to downgrade a package to install the SDK as well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Are they for running apps on your desktop?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> are they for instlaling?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tgm4883, yah this is great feedback
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
 * Akiva-Thinkpad goes to file a bug
<tgm4883> I figured the kits were for testing on other distros/arch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tgm4883, heh yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tgm4883, so I take it you are one of the folks with a good deal of experience with programming already?
<tgm4883> I know a bit of Python
<tgm4883> I'm one of the main developers behind Mythbuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tgm4883, ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tgm4883, Oh really?!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wow; thanks for all your work on that; mythbuntu is great
<tgm4883> yep. So I'd like to try recreating an old scope that I did for MythTV stuff
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tgm4883, its good that you came here when you did. RTM is at the end of the month, and there is a scramble to get all these bugs settled
<tgm4883> when I initially created the scope, there was no SDK, and it was just trial and error using the video scope created by david calle(sp?)
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is eating yoghurt
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tgm4883, heh; good memories of your first project, eh?
<tgm4883> heh, that wasn't my first project, but it was my first time working on something that wasn't standalone
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that reminds me of writing a python plugin without understanding how functions work.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> It was hard, but I was well successful
<tgm4883> also, maybe I can revive the ubuntu tv test card app that has been sitting in review for a few years now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ubuntu TV will be seeing development last out of the suite
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Mobile > Tablet > Desktop > TV
<Akiva-Thinkpad> afaik
<tgm4883> Yea, it's an app for calibrating TV's, so it works well for mythbuntu as well
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is eating yoghurt for chopsticks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay finished
<ahoneybun> hey Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, hey!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hows it going?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, did you solve the ubuntu.components issue?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: no I'm going to try to work on some differnt apps
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: on some real hardware soon (hint: nexus 4)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ohhh nice!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> did you hear that the mx4 is going to be used for the Ubuntu Touch?
<ahoneybun> yep bought it on ebay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nice!
<ahoneybun> yea Akiva-Thinkpad I was trying to see what bands it uses so I could use it in the US
<vadi> My Qt5 application is still getting its own menu while having another one shown by the global appmenu. How can I have it not show its own menu?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, screenshot?
<ahoneybun> I think 132.50 is a great price Akiva-Thinkpad
<vadi> http://i.imgur.com/yKO6OLQ.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> tis
<ahoneybun> just a few scratches
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, what the heck...?
<ahoneybun> I put my current phone for sale on glyde
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, is this a qt application that you built from the templates?
<vadi> Don't know what the templates are
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, or are you using pyqt or something?
<vadi> No, C++
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, do you have team viewer?
<vadi> Yeah sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, okay I'll give you my address
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> my internet connection is hopefully quick enough
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, well anyways, what I mean is qtcreator>new Project > Applications > Qt Widgets application
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that gives you a template;
<vadi> that wasn't used, this is a 6 year old Qt app that was ported from Qt4
<Akiva-Thinkpad> should have an integrated menu bar
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, oh interesting...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, which app?
<vadi> Mudlet
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<vadi> The version in repos is still Qt4, that works fine with the appmenu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, and you upgraded the libraries to qt5, and no dice?
<vadi> https://github.com/Mudlet/Mudlet is qt5, along with http://www.mudlet.org/download/mudlet-3.0.0-alpha-linux-x64-installer.run for an installer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> short answer is that I do not know. I am installing git so maybe i'll try it out in a bit
<vadi> Are you the creator of qt5-globalmenu?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, nope; I wish :P
<vadi> ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, does it work with the hud still?
<vadi> Yeah
<vadi> Appmenu is doing its job as intended. It's just that the Qt app isn't getting its menu removed/
<vadi> I will look for developer documentation for appmenu later
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, well thats good at least
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vadi, hmm seems like a cute game
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wonder if you could port it to qml :P
<vadi> It's a game client, for many games.
<vadi> I don't see the point of doing that, but integrating QML might be nice. It was pretty limited last time I looked at it and wasn't fit for the job though
<Akiva-Thinkpad> qml?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you can do anything in qml pretty much
<Akiva-Thinkpad> they just simplify the experience though when working with ui sort of things
<vadi> Yeah except integrate it into other apps for custom scripting
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Well if you did it qml, it would probably be for the phone at that point so~
<popey> jdstrand: could you please review https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1080/  /cc balloons
<jdstrand> balloons: why are you using the debug policy group?
<jdstrand> balloons: and the qtc_device_debughelper.py as the interpreter?
<jdstrand> balloons: these should only be used for debugging situations and not for production code
<popey> jdstrand: wondering if this is to gather technical details as it's the feedback app the beta testers will use?
<jdstrand> idk
<jdstrand> it looks like what the sdk does for debugging an app
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-18
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<dpm> morning Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, how goes the notes app?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, need any help with it, or is it coming together nicely?
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, you mean reminders?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<dpm> sure, help would be really welcome
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay cool.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad branches
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, excellent. You might want to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep already there
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, cool. So you might want to pick whichever you find interesting. One that would be good to tackle would be bug 1316947
<ubot5> bug 1316947 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Use the same font size for all notes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316947
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool; I'm looking at the list now
<dpm> it probably requires some investigation as to which default font sizes are used in the 3 different scenarios the screenshot attached to the bug represents
<dpm> and then we should harmonize those 3 font sizes to be 1 only
<Akiva-Thinkpad> <dpm> it probably requires some investigation as to which default font sizes are used in the 3 different scenarios the screenshot attached to the bug represents
<Akiva-Thinkpad> opps
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> RequestAccess failed: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown", "The name com.ubuntu.OnlineAccountsUi was not provided by any .service files")
<dpm> I'd need a bit of context as to what you're doing :)
<dpm> what image, what device (phone, emulator?), etc.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> qmlscene
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sorry
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<dpm> what desktop version?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 14.10
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I need to setup an account
<dpm> the app should prompt you to set up the account. Try installing the build dependencies from the .deb package in the core apps ppa
<dpm> or this should help too: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/README.md
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/asvn4yf.jpg
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, this won't be an issue on the phone, correct?
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, I'm still missing a bit of context. It seems the app actually runs. What happens exactly when you press the "Add account" button?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, the debug messages at the bottom
<Akiva-Thinkpad> APP_ID isn't set, the handler ignored
<dpm> right, and then the app freezes?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no freeze
<dpm> so what happens in the UI?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it just does not escape the dialogue
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, I think you might need to install the ubuntu-system-settings package
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, if all fails to install on the desktop, I'd rather recommend to use a device or the emulator. It should work out of the box there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, Thats good to hear
<dpm> mardy, what's the situation with bug 1369941? When that lands, is the account-click branch of reminders supposed to work without any further changes? Did you happen to try the branch to test the bug fix?
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1369941 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369941). The error has been logged
<dpm> bug 1369941
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Morning DanChapman
<Akiva-Thinkpad> geeze now I remember what I hate about evernote; bloody can't have spaces in your password, and requires so much logging in
<Akiva-Thinkpad> omg!!! I just changed my password; why isn't it letting me bloody login?
<dpm> hi DanChapman
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hey
<dholbach> good morning
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is so frustrated with evernote... 
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bloody piece of rubbish...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, hey
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, what's up with evernote?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, it wont let me login to one of my accounts (although Im able to do it in firefox). So i created a new account, and in the settings enabled it, but this did not get rid of the dialogue, and states that I need an account
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I wonder if this has to do with the sandbox or something
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, where are you running the app from? Still from the desktop? Try clicking on the button to add the new account, and it might prompt you to authorize the existing one instead of creating a new one
<dpm> there are 2 steps to using an account:
<dpm> - login to evernote
<dpm> - approve reminders to access the account
<dpm> Generally you create accounts using reminders
<dpm> and the 2 steps happen together
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, thats the thing; It asked me to login; I tried using my email and username with my password. Didnt' work. I tried changing my password, retried, still would not let me login.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> So I created a new account. okay; that worked, now I see my new account in the lists of accounts.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad should just screenshot it.
<dpm> the thing with your account is weird, as login is handled by the evernote servers
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, yah it feels as if its the evernote side of things
<dpm> as per the second account, if login has happened, then it's an issue with the app or Online Accounts
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'm contacting support
<mihir> hye Akiva-Thinkpad  :) how are you ?
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, do you have the ubuntu-system-settings app installed (i.e the phone app, running on the desktop)? I think unless you install it, the whole authorization process won't work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, yep http://imgur.com/wS82ev3
<Akiva-Thinkpad> im getting the debug message on that click  ---  APP_ID isn't set, the handler ignored
<dpm> ah, great. And does the "Allow" button work?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, APP_ID isn't set, the handler ignored
<Akiva-Thinkpad> opps
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm APP_ID isn't set, the handler ignored
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that debug posts
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when I press "Allow"
<dpm> I think all apps get the APP_ID isn't set warning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmmm
<mardy> dpm: yes, it will work without changes, I tested your click package
<mardy> dpm: but the click package needs to get installed *after* the silo has landed
<mihir> dpm: any feedback would be nice if you have , https://plus.google.com/116527124812584566245/posts/YpUGud6y7Jy :)
<dpm> mardy, excellent. Yes, obviously we won't land the branch until the UOA branch has landed - is there a silo assigned to it yet?
<dpm> mihir, cool, looking now!
<mardy> dpm: silo 13, you are very welcome to test it :-)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> mihir, added some feedback to the week view picture, nice work!
<dpm> Akiva-Thinkpad, I think I'd recommend using the emulator rather trying to figure out which part doesn't work on the desktop. Although perhaps rpadovani has a working Reminders desktop setup and can help you. I generally test the app on the phone or emulator these days
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dpm, yah; strange though that I had it working on the desktop way earlier. Oh well; do what you can~
 * Akiva-Thinkpad fires up the ol emulator
<dpm> yeah, me too, but it was way back in trusty
<dpm> in utopic it should theoretically work better, but it's been a while since I launched the app on the desktop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah, okay so you ended up switching too. Interesting; I feel less useless now :P
<dpm> yeah, my laptop has been in utopic for a while, but I still keep trusty on my desktop in case I need to test anything on the LTS
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Respect Day! :-D
<mihir> morning JamesTait  :)
<mzanetti> :)
<justCarakas> morning
<Guest20885> morning, very new here, so not sure what to do
<dpm> hi Guest20885, just saying 'hi!' is a very good first step :)
<dpm> are you interested in writing apps for Ubuntu on phones?
<Guest20885> Oh right, thanks :)
<Guest20885> No, just for Ubuntu Desktops
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<dpm> people are more into the phone on this channel, but if you've got any questions, feel free to ask, and if someone is around who knows the answer, they will try to help
<Guest20885> oh, ok, thanks. Is there another channel for dektop dev, then?
<Guest20885> i guess i should go and learn how to use QT Creator
<dpm_> zbenjamin, I'm trying to test the scopes template and I'm using an up-to-date QtC and I've just updated my chroots. However, I got this error about missing dependencies in the chroot. Were they not supposed to be installed by default? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8370793/
<zbenjamin> dpm_: yeah somehow they did not :(
<dpm_> zbenjamin, is this a known bug, then?
<zbenjamin> dpm_: yes
<dpm_> zbenjamin, do you have the bug id?
<zbenjamin> dpm_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1370727
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370727 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "click chroots missing dependencies for the scope template" [Undecided,New]
<dpm_> zbenjamin, thanks. Would it be possible to triage it? I'd suggest to mark it as High
<zbenjamin> dpm_: i just tried that, i get timeout errors :/
<zbenjamin> dpm_: bah launchpad seems to have problems
<dpm_> ok, let's see if we can escalate this one, as it's a blocker for using the tools out of the box
<zbenjamin> dpm_: is this on trusty or utopic?
<dpm_> zbenjamin, utopic, afaik scopes development is only supported on utopic
<zbenjamin> dpm_: with chroots it should work on trusty as well, but i just learned that our MPs have landed but click was not released since then for some reason
<popey> dpm_: are you able to build filemanager in an armhf kit for device? e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/force-authentication-parameter/+merge/234015
<popey> i get this /tmp/force-authentication-parameter/src/plugin/folderlistmodel/dirmodel.cpp:45:41: fatal error: taglib/attachedpictureframe.h: No such file or directory #include <taglib/attachedpictureframe.h>
<dpm_> popey, you'll need to do this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/view/head:/README#L31
<popey> oh good spot!
<popey> ta
<dpm_> np
<dpm_> zbenjamin, also, when I press the play button on an emulator kit, it launches the emulator, which is great. However, the emulator then shows a password prompt which I cannot get past. I've tried 'phablet', 'ubuntu' and no password, but no success. I'm guessing this is related to developer mode - is there any switch in QtC which allows me to get past this authentication dialog? -> http://i.imgur.com/6wVJ1m0.png
<zbenjamin> dpm_: uh
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: do you know the default password for the emulator?
<zbenjamin> dpm_: try 0000
<dpm_> zbenjamin, that worked, thanks, but developers will have a hard time figuring it out. Where does this password prompt comes from? it seems to be different than the standard locking screen
<zbenjamin> dpm_: thats the new default behaviour if you want to enable developer mode on your phone
<zbenjamin> dpm_: its the same on the phone, you are forced to set a pw or you cannot enable dev mode
<zbenjamin> dpm_: and i don't like it either
<dpm_> zbenjamin, right, but I've done it on the phone, but it's different
<dpm_> it uses the regular locking screen
<zbenjamin> dpm_: for me it looks exactly the same on the phone
<zbenjamin> dpm_: probably it looks different if you set up a code instead of a password
<dpm_> zbenjamin, ah, that might be it, I've got a code. Let me try to switch to password
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  dude :) we set it
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  0000
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: do we? ;)
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  yes
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  wait a sec ... no
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I was wrong... we do not set it
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: duuuude ;)
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I know.. I am stupid, like very very
<dpm_> bzoltan, is there a way to set the password from QtC and send it to the emulator, so that the prompt effectively goes away?
<dpm_> I remember there being a discussion on the mailing list and I thought we had reached a conclusion on how to set the password
<bzoltan> dpm_: for the device flasher it is possible
<bzoltan> dpm_: But the `ubuntu-emulator create` does not take password parameter.
<bzoltan> dpm: But I know what you need... a sec
<bzoltan> dpm: what we need here is this -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8371134/
<bzoltan> dpm_: zbenjamin: disable the intro, the welcome setup, and move away the lock screen
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: ugh
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  well... that is what we need.
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: there is a sudo in it
<nik90> bzoltan: yes that would be nice
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: echo 0000|sudo -S
<zbenjamin> ah
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  we can not do better
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  it is ugly like hell... but what options we have?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: we could put that into the launcher i guess
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  yes
<dpm> bzoltan, do you think it's worth having a discussion on possible solutions on the phone mailing list, or have you had that conversation already?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  need to be tested properly  maybe the full 4 lines is overkill :)
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: its ugly that the powerd-cli does not exit
<bzoltan> dpm_: I have talked about this problem with the CI folks but only in the context of auto provisioning real devices. Where I had exactly the same issue. But there I flash with the --password ${PASSWORD}
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  maybe we can live without powerd-cli ... does the emulator ever dimm
<zbenjamin> i don't think so
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  so we can loose the first two lines
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I am hungry ... I go to hunt
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: good luck
<dpm> thanks bzoltan
<nik90> gventuri_: I removed the "-" selection state. Do you want to test or should I go ahead and get a code review and merge?
<gventuri_> nik90: let's test
<nik90> gventuri_: ok, 5 sec. I will update the click in dropbox
<gventuri_> nik90: cheers
<popey> Elleo: if you made a an unconfined version of your spotify app any time soon, I would buy you beer the next time I see you.
<popey> Just saying ㋛
<nik90> t1mp: based on your comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1370146/comments/4, should I wait for it to land in the SDK or merge my MP?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370146 in Ubuntu Clock App "Adjust header behaviour & UI in multi select mode" [Medium,In progress]
<nik90> t1mp: it just got design signed off :)
<Elleo> popey: yeah, sorry, it's been something I've been meaning to do; but I need to fix some issues with it using the latest SDK first too
<Elleo> popey: something broke in the past year so the listview no longer displays entries properly, but I haven't had time to dig into it
<t1mp> nik90: better land it. I can use it as an example, and it will be easy later to switch to the uitk version
<nik90> ok
<t1mp> including the time to run all our tests and land a new uitk it can take weeks
<t1mp> nik90: ^
<nik90> ack :)
<popey> Elleo: bummer.
<popey> Elleo: no popey pressure
<Elleo> heh
<dpm> davmor2, have you seen this issue? (I'm using N4, ubuntu-rtm/develp-proposed) 1. Open dialer, 2. Click on settings, 3. Click on the back arrow on the header, 4. You get stuck in system settings: neither Launcher or right edge works
<davmor2> dpm: works fine on krillin I can check on n4 after for you
<dpm> davmor2, thanks, nothing urgent or anything, I thought I'd double-check before reporting a bug
<mihir> nik90: ping, when you get time can you just merge with trunk and let Jenkins runs ?
<nik90> mihir: sure
<mihir> nik90: thanks, i am at work otherwise would have done that :) else will do it tonight
<nik90> ok
<mihir> nik90: also, can you do the code review whenever you get time :) i'll speak to kunal today in meeting to review this MR
<nik90> mihir: I plan on attending the meeting as well
<mihir> nik90: that's great :)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> rpadovani or t1mp: If you some time to spare, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improved-multiselectmode/+merge/234992. Just a code review would be sufficient since we have tested it extensively already.
 * nik90 reviews dpm's branch
<nik90> zbenjamin: can you help us fix https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-desktop-i18n/+merge/230582. dpm proposed it to ensure that the desktop file is translatable. The MP modifies the desktop file location and the cmake file. Running it via qtcreator produced "Error: could not find ubuntu-clock-app.desktop"
<mihir> nik90: i did comment on MR :)
<mihir> i meant your MR
<nik90> mihir: thnx :)
<nik90> mihir: I am making one more nice little UI fix in a separate branch...until I push its a surprise :-)
<popey> hah
<popey> is it "sync with microsoft outlook"? ☻
<nik90> popey: UI fix :)
<popey> nik90: I have to go out early this evening so will miss out 17:30 meeting. Either I can ask mhall119 to cover (if he's around) or we can move to tomorrow or later in the evening when I'm back (~20:30 my time onwards)
<nik90> popey: I am cool with whatever you propose :)
<popey> ok, lets catch up later today then, I'll ping you when I'm back
<nik90> ok
<nik90> telegram me if required :P
<popey> thanks!
<popey> haha
<popey> ☻
<zbenjamin> nik90: your manifest file says the desktop file can be found at share/applications/ubuntu-clock-app.desktop  but it is installed into /share in the click package
<zbenjamin> nik90: thats a bug in the buildfiles
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah
<zbenjamin> nik90: easy to fix , just put @CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR@/ubuntu-clock-app.desktop into the manifest
<nik90> zbenjamin: but isn't share/applications/ubuntu-clock-app.desktop the correct location?
<nik90> zbenjamin: I imagine the deb package would like to install it in /usr/share/applications
<zbenjamin> nik90: the correct location is where the manifest points to
<zbenjamin> nik90: the point is the path in the manifest file needs to be correct, the click package does n to care where it is installed to
<nik90> ok
<nik90> thnx :)
<mihir> nik90: don't keep secret among us , hehehe :P
<mihir> popey: are we postponing meeting?
<mihir> nik90: ^^
<popey> mihir: no
<popey> 20 seconds left !
<nik90> mihir: he was talking about the clock meeting
<nik90> lol
<mihir> oops, got confuse , nik90  is everywhere ;) hahaha
<popey> mihir: you're not in -meeting though ☻
 * mihir joins
<popey> bfiller: is Ugo about? can he update https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-translations-with-arg/+merge/232903 when he has a chance?
<ahayzen> popey, sorry for not being in the meeting earlier, all i'll say is "freshers week" ;) ... what did i miss? I saw there is a design doc now?
<popey> ahayzen: no problem, am on a call right now...
<balloons> ahayzen, ahaha.. freshers week
<ahayzen> balloons, yey lets drink loads of alcohol until some silly hour in the morning :)
<dholbach> mhall119, can you help me with bug 1369803?
<ubot5> bug 1369803 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Clicking "App Development Training" does not do anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369803
<ahayzen> balloons, ooo weather py3 just passed :)
<balloons> ahayzen, all core apps are now python3 :-)
<ahayzen> \o/
<balloons> ahayzen, but doc-viewer and sudoku still need converted
<balloons> I just approved weather :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
<balloons> want to do sudoku?
 * popey hugs ahayzen and bfiller 
<popey> and balloons
 * balloons checks sudoku again.. I think I'm crazy and it's already done
<ahayzen> balloons, what is the status of this? https://code.launchpad.net/~fcole90/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+merge/234438
<ahayzen> balloons, it looks like the autolanding tried to use py3 and the CI was using py2?
<balloons> ahayzen, we missed the cutoff to slide in under py2, so fabio will have to re-add py3 again ;-)
<ahayzen> balloons, oh u just commented :P
<balloons> I feel bad
<ahayzen> balloons, :( well at least then *everything* will be py3 :)
<balloons> yes
<balloons> huzzah
<ahayzen> \o/
<nik90> zbenjamin: for the https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-desktop-i18n/+merge/230582, does http://paste.ubuntu.com/8372904/ look good?
<nik90> zbenjamin: this way we don't change much to what was there before
<zbenjamin> nik90: sure
<zbenjamin> nik90: if it works with click then its ok anyway, you just need to verify the click package comes out right
<nik90> zbenjamin: well qtc runs the app properly on the emulator. I just wanted to make sure the debian packaging stays intact as well :)
<t1mp> zsombi: still around?
<nik90> zbenjamin: I checked the .sdk-emulator-deploy folder and it is as expected
<zsombi> t1mp: not for long
<nik90> dpm: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-desktop-i18n/+merge/230582. It is almost good to go
<t1mp> zsombi: hmm.. long enough for a small review? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/10-ap-wait_for_animation/+merge/235146
<t1mp> zsombi: can do it tomorrow also if that suits you better
<zsombi> t1mp: looks pretty simple
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, doesn't really do anything, but with this we can add header.wait_for_animation() to the apps already
<zsombi> t1mp: looks good, happroving
<t1mp> zsombi: great, thanks!
<nik90> davmor2: hey, you around?
<davmor2> nik90: I am
<nik90> davmor2: can you help confirming bug 1364088 again pls with rtm 43
<ubot5> bug 1364088 in Indicator Date and Time "When the alarm ringing length is set to 10 minutes in clock app, it rings for 11 minutes." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364088
<nik90> davmor2: charles can't reproduce it...and I am testing it again now
<renato___> dpm, could you help me? I do not know what is happening. I am trying to do a address-book-app release and I getting a tons of changes on "*.po" which is not related with my MR
<davmor2> nik90: see #ubuntu-touch
<nik90> davmor2: :)
<renato___> dpm, none of my changes touch on "po" files
<renato___> dpm, and the diff is showing that the file "po/az.po" will be removed
<charles> davmor2, nik90, I have an alarm due to dismiss at :25 so I'll report back then
<renato___> dpm, I do not know how to solve it
<charles> davmor2, nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1364088/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1364088 in Indicator Date and Time "When the alarm ringing length is set to 10 minutes in clock app, it rings for 11 minutes." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> charles: I need another 3 mins to finish testing :)
<nik90> charles: same here it ended correctly after 10 mins
<nik90> commented on bug
<dpm> nik90, applied your patch, let me know if that's all that was needed
<dpm> renato___, sorry, I was otp, can you give me some more context and perhaps point me to the branch where you're seeing those changes? I might need to understand how you do the address-book-app release before I can be of any help
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: I am going out now...brb in 1 hour. Talk then?
<ahayzen> popey, just submitted the multi file support for content-hub \o/ ... meanwhile for the translations fixes is victor correct with his point in 1) or is it fine as it is? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1369050-content-hub-fix-translations/+merge/234572
<mihir> sure no issues :)
<popey> ahayzen: nice one!
<nik90> mihir: just remembered I got irc client on phone.. so feel free to just message me
<popey> dpm: do you know what we plan to do for Music directory? I assume not translate it?
<popey> (guessing it's hardwired in MTP etc)
<mihir> nik90: i commented on your MR
<mihir> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calendar-app/tweak-event-color/+merge/235137/comments/575012
<dpm> popey, I think it was, let me double-check. I think if it still is, it will be hardwired for a while, but it'll probably be translated when we have a converged desktop
<mihir> otherwise , it works great :)
<dpm> if we're still using file managers by then :)
<popey> lolz
<dpm> bfiller, I've got some other i18n MRs, I think they should be the last ones to close that bug about the app names not being localized:
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/notes-app/notes-app-desktop-translations/+merge/223233
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-desktop-translations/+merge/222847
<dpm> bfiller, do you think someone in your team could review them?
<bfiller> dpm: ok
<ahayzen> popey, so does that mean we leave it fixed for now?
<dpm> great, thanks bfiller
<popey> yes ahayzen
 * popey goes afk for some hours
<ahayzen> \o/
<dpm> popey, ahayzen, does this branch mean the content hub is getting multiple file import and the music app only needs to adapt to support that? -> lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/content-hub-multi-file
<ahayzen> dpm, content-hub already supports multi file...just we in the music-app would only process the first..now we'll accept as many as you like coming in one bundle
<ahayzen> dpm, should help with bug 1368648 and bug 1365993
<ubot5> bug 1368648 in Ubuntu Music App "Send multiple files via content hub" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368648
<ubot5> bug 1365993 in Ubuntu Music App "Support download of albums as zip files from 7Digital" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365993
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah, that's why I was asking, thanks for clarifying!
<ahayzen> dpm, we'll still need content-hub to extract the zip and send the files in a 'bundle' to us...but our end is basically there (assuming it is approved)
<dpm> excellent
<dpm> kenvandine, I've not followed that one up in a while - is there a plan for content-hub to extract .zip files from 7digital, so that they can be fed to the music app?
<ahayzen> dpm, when i last spoke with people this comment was basically going to be the plan https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1365993/comments/6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365993 in Ubuntu Music App "Support download of albums as zip files from 7Digital" [Critical,In progress]
<ahayzen> dpm, but i'm sure kenvandine knows more about the situation than i do ;)
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
<kenvandine> dpm, sergiusens is doing the download manager work
<kenvandine> shouldn't actually require any changes to content-hub
<kenvandine> and Elleo is doing the browser work
<dpm> ah, nice
<Elleo> sergiusens: on the topic of that 7digital thing, I was thinking just having a property on SingleDownload "requestExtraction" or something could do the trick as far as any extra API for browser integration goes (unless you'd rather just automatically extract anything that's compressed?) what're your thoughts?
<Elleo> sergiusens: having an explicit property that says whether to extract or not might be more flexible though, as there could be some future app that wants to keep compressed things as zip files or something
<nik90> mihir: you htere?
<nik90> there?
<nik90> Ain't this pretty -> https://i.imgur.com/zlXeX9l.png
<davmor2> SHIP IT!
<nik90> davmor2: patience my friend...all good things take time to ship :P
<nik90> davmor2: btw does striking out the labels for past events look good?
<nik90> atm I made past events lighter, made the font italic and striked it out
<davmor2> nik90: hahahaha
<nik90> balloons: I need your help debugging why jenkins is failing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-desktop-i18n/+merge/230582
<nik90> balloons: its a harmless merge which only adds translation support for desktop files
<balloons> nik90, sure thing
<nik90> the log is a bit cryptic
<balloons> nik90, mwahaha
<balloons> ok, I know the issue
<balloons> let me resolve it
<balloons> nik90, actually I think I can do you one better. I think I can land it without making you wait for me to fix
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> so what's the issue though?
<nik90> and does it apply across all MPs?
<balloons> yes, the autolanding job
<balloons> just for you though :-) aka clock
<nik90> :-)
<mihir> nik90: hi
<nik90> mihir: hi
<nik90> mihir: how's https://imgur.com/zlXeX9l
<nik90> mihir: I removed the opacity but reduced the brightness of the color, striked out the title and made it italic for past events
<mihir> nik90: WoW :D
<mihir> this looks good :)
<nik90> mihir: :)
<nik90> mihir: btw I found a visual regression in our viewdesign branch
<mihir> nik90: did you mentioned over there?
<nik90> mihir: in the screenshot I linked, look at the event in the bottom left..it seems cut of for no reason
<nik90> mihir: no I haven't
<nik90> mihir: I am looking for a fix
<mihir> nik90: hmm , i believe it is again that margins
<nik90> mihir: well this time it is something to do with the bottom margin. let me check
<mihir> nik90: thre?
<nik90> yes
<mihir> nik90: on your branch , i was trying diff cal color , with this it looks lesss readable,  http://i.imgur.com/73aZQSD.png
<nik90> yeah I am planning to change the colors we provide to fix that
<ahoneybun> yay a RTM image!
<mihir> nik90: we can put colors which is more visible with this design  as it is not connected to google calendar as well
<nik90> mihir: exactly
<ahoneybun> that is a really hard to read yello nik90
<nik90> ahoneybun: yup
<nik90> mihir: yellow is the only trouble color right?
<nik90> mihir: all the other colors should work
<mihir> nik90: yes , yellow is the problem , either we can make darker yellow then it should work
<nik90> mihir: should be an easy fix
<ahoneybun> nik90: maybe pick a darker yellow like the yellow they use on REAL notepads?
<nik90> ahoneybun: you got a hex code we can use
<mihir> yeah, just noticed so informed :)
<mihir> nik90: #FFFF00	
<mihir> nik90: http://www.rapidtables.com/web/color/Yellow_Color.htm
<nik90> mihir: isn't that bright yellow
<mihir> nik90: how about this , #FF9912	 ?
<nik90> yeah that might be ok
<ahoneybun> nik90: should I still look for the code?
<nik90> ahoneybun: ur call
<mihir> ahoneybun: sure , opinion would be great
<mihir> nik90: just push that code , i'll re-test and approv before i go to sleep
<nik90> mihir: no hurry, it can go tomorrow
<ahoneybun> mihir: nik90 let me grab that ss and add my color, e8d139
<nik90> mihir: I want to make one more fix before that gets merged
<mihir> nik90: okay no issues,
<mihir> i am making change in color popup, would you mind if i do saperate branch ?
<mihir> nik90: it is trivial, or you can add in yours as well :)
<nik90> mihir: I was about to fix the color popup height
<ahoneybun> nik90: I need to upload it to a img host give me a min
<nik90> mihir: go ahead and propose it, we can then merge yours to trunk first if you so wish
<nik90> ahoneybun: sure, no hurry
<ahoneybun> nik90: http://s13.postimg.org/nm0ewko3r/73a_ZQSD.png
<mihir> nik90: how about this , http://i.imgur.com/SlBsl8A.png ?
<ahoneybun> kinda crap box but still
<ahoneybun> that yellow might look great mihir
<nik90> mihir: looks better. can you also fix the height as well then
<nik90> mihir: atm it is hardcoded to 100 gu units which is incorrect
<ahoneybun> mihir: this is the color from your new image http://s1.postimg.org/o7ah4jer3/73a_ZQSD.png
<mihir> ahoneybun: yeah , it looks better
<mihir> nik90: it has to be parent.height right ?
<nik90> ahoneybun: looks better
<nik90> mihir: no
<ahoneybun> yay!
<nik90> mihir: it should have no height
<nik90> mihir: dialog will automatically calculate its height
<nik90> atleast that's what I think
<ahoneybun> mihir: nik90 if anyone needs some help with gimp or design ideas, I'm more then happy to help!
<mihir> nik90: okay , let me propose
<nik90> ahoneybun: awesome..thnx for your support ahoneybun
<nik90> ahoneybun: pretty sure we will need help
<mihir> ahoneybun: sure, that would be great..
<mihir> ahoneybun: how about you can come of some design for EventDetails ?
<ahoneybun> nik90: np thats why I'm here, btw I'm getting a Nexus 4 on saturday so if you need a tester as well
<nik90> ahoneybun: sweet
<nik90> ahoneybun: also what mihir said ^^
<ahoneybun> nik90: for tablet and phone or what?
<mihir> ahoneybun: as of now , tablet
<nik90> ahoneybun: we are thinking of revamping the event details page
<nik90> mihir: eh?
<nik90> for phone
<ahoneybun> ok just shoot me your designs if you have any and I'll take a look
<ahoneybun> or just a ss of the main calendar
<mihir> nik90: sorry , for phone hehehe
<ahoneybun> wait I have 14.10 so I could add a ppa with or what not
<nik90> ahoneybun: on your desktop?
<ahoneybun> yes nik90
<ahoneybun> rocking great so far
<mihir> nik90: how can i make ubuntushape round ?
 * ahoneybun got a nexus 4 just for ubuntu touch
<nik90> mihir: round as in a circle?
<ahoneybun> nik90: round corners
<mihir> nik90: yup , or we have to use Rectange + radius ?
<nik90> mihir: you can only increases the radius from "small" to "medium"
<mihir> nik90: yeah i saw that in doc, was wondering if there is anyway...
<nik90> mihir: if you want circle, you need to use rectangle
<nik90> ahoneybun: basically we are looking for design ideas. So for instance we want to revamp the event-details page. So it would be great if you can come up with somem mockups
<nik90> and me and mihir will try to implement it and give our feedback
<ahoneybun> ok nik90 can you throw me some ss of the current way we are handling event-details?
<ahoneybun> *ss = screenshots
<nik90> ahoneybun: ah sure
<nik90> one sec
<ahoneybun> ok
<nik90> ahoneybun: https://imgur.com/9gS2off
<nik90> ahoneybun: https://imgur.com/svrw8i5
<ahoneybun> nik90: so when you click the event on the calendar that page comes up?
<nik90> ahoneybun: yup
<ahoneybun> ok I'll look at some other designs, I remember seeing a svg with a lot of ubuntu ui elements
<balloons> nik90, I left a comment on the mp. Trying to get someone to have a look at the job.. The trouble is it's a bug in phablet-tools
<nik90> balloons: cool. thnx for looking into it.
<nik90> balloons: would I be able to do a clock release tomorrow?
<ahoneybun> nik90: there are color codes for different type of events in the calendar right?
<nik90> ahoneybun: yes
<nik90> ahoneybun: they look like https://imgur.com/zlXeX9l
<balloons> nik90, it's definitely due, been awhile
<nik90> balloons: but I need to merge 2-3 MPs before I can release though
<nik90> balloons: design fixes essentially
<ahoneybun> nik90: working on it :)
<nik90> ahoneybun: yay..thnx
 * mihir push the change
<mihir> ahoneybun: thanks :)
<mihir> ahoneybun: let us know if you need any feedback , inputs or help
<ahoneybun> will do
<mihir> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/ColorPopUpModify/+merge/235205
<nik90> mihir: screenie pls
<nik90> mihir: I found the issue with the regression I told you
<mihir> nik90: it is same as previous change , still http://imgur.com/L1c3vtu
<mihir> nik90: the edge cut off?
<nik90> mihir: In TimeLineBaseComponent.qml you set the flickable height to parent.height - allDayContainer.height
<nik90> mihir: however in some days the addDayContainer is not shown...and that was the issue
<nik90> mihir: how are you hiding the AllDayContainer on some days?
<mihir> nik90: it is coming from that file only, we check if there are any events then make it visible else hide it
<nik90> mihir: do you hide it in AllDayContainer.qml or in TimeLineBaseComponent.qml ?
<nik90> mihir: because when you hide it, the flickable height should be parent.height instead of parent.height - allDayContainer.height
<mihir> in AllDayEvent , otherwise we have to execute same redudent code here i guess
<nik90> mihir: rest assured I will fix it
<mihir> nik90: so either we can use that function to define weather we have all day events , then make it visible and and adjust height accordingly
<nik90> mihir: yup I am doing it atm
<mihir> nik90: okay, great :)
<mihir> nik90: how about this, http://i.imgur.com/d6jmNbG.png
<mihir> ?
<ahoneybun> nik90: http://s8.postimg.org/i9homkcnp/Event_Details_Design.png
<nik90> mihir: circle looks better imo
<nik90> ahoneybun: the guest list can be long sometimes, how would that fit?
<ahoneybun> nik90: true let me fix
<mihir> nik90: final one , http://imgur.com/UZenX3h reduce space inbetween
<nik90> ahoneybun: do we need to specify start: and end:. Cant it be just 13:00-14:00 ?
<nik90> mihir: its not centered horizontally in the dialog
<mihir> ahoneybun: it looks better :)
<nik90> mihir: also since we know the exact amount of colors, can't we assign it 2 rows and 4 columns? and reduce the grid height a bit
<nik90> mihir: too much vertical space imo
<nik90> of the dialog I mean
<ahoneybun> http://s16.postimg.org/yz9zu6dnp/Event_Details_Design2.png
<mihir> ahoneybun: hmm , looks good nik90 ^^
<ahoneybun> mihir: sad to say I dont know how to make round boxes in gimp though ;(
<nik90> ahoneybun: the overview looks good, but you need to specific about which font-weight we should use, the text being left-centered and so on.
<nik90> ahoneybun: the revamp will only happen next week (most likely)
<nik90> ahoneybun: you get the next few days time to polish the mockup and specify those details
<ahoneybun> nik90: I think the text should be centered no?
<nik90> I am not sure, I will have to implement and check how it looks on device
<mihir> ahoneybun: take few days to brainstrome the design
<ahoneybun> mihir: will do
<ahoneybun> I'm doing research on current designs
<mihir> ahoneybun: propose and we'll try to convert that , and see how does it looks.
<nik90> ahoneybun: also we need to maintain compatibility with rest of the calendar app pages
<mihir> nik90: pushed the code
<ahoneybun> mihir: not sure how to propose other then it has to do with lp
<mihir> nik90: this should give me grid in center, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8374780/
<mihir> is that correct?
 * mihir get nuts with anchoring in qml :( heheh
<nik90> I would expect so
<mihir> ahoneybun: i'll file bug , you can provide your inputs there befoe we start implementing it.
<nik90> mihir: anchor is the best thing ever in qml..so much better than width and height :D
<ahoneybun> mihir: ok will do
<mihir> nik90: i know it is best, but i still get stuck and confused sometimes..
<nik90> ahoneybun: also feel free to take inspirations from other mobile apps
<ahoneybun> nik90: yea I was trying to find images of google cal and apple ones
<nik90> ahoneybun: +
<ahoneybun> nik90: mihir still working on i
<ahoneybun> *ity
<mihir> nik90: i have pushed so you can review that MR.
<nik90> mihir: sec, I am testing the fix to the visual regression in our visual redesign branch
<mihir> nik90: okay
<nik90> mihir: btw the all days events are not shown in the week view
<nik90> mihir: did you know about that issue?
<mihir> ahh, didn't get that..
<nik90> mihir: it shows in the day view when appropriate
<mihir> nik90: it behaves same as in weekview as well ain't it ?
<nik90> mihir: well I created an all day event on sep 15. It shows up in the day view on sep 15. but in week view I don't see it at all
<ahoneybun> nik90: mihir http://s7.postimg.org/ywfyvbesb/Event_Details_Design3.png
<nik90> mihir: I pushed my fix
<nik90> mihir: testing your color popup mp
<mihir> ahoneybun: how about accomodating time inside the first box,
<mihir> so i can get all info at one go ?
<mihir> to be precices , All Primary info ?
<ahoneybun> inside the Blood Work box mihir ?
<mihir> hmm yup
<ahoneybun> ok
<mihir> nik90: i pulled , again the all day event bar in weekview is random , i believe
<nik90> mihir: random?
<mihir> and btw, nik90 there is bug if you create all day event , it creates on previous day
<mihir> nik90: so i have all day events on 14th
<mihir> http://i.imgur.com/ncbYiu5.png
<mihir> nik90: it doesn't show on weekview http://i.imgur.com/qbKJfT7.png
<mihir> nik90: but i have an event on 13th and it shows in both view , http://imgur.com/HnuAczf
<ahoneybun> mihir: coming at you, http://s29.postimg.org/b55xclsnr/Event_Details_Design4.png
<nik90> mihir: then we might need to revert the hiding of all day events :/ since it is high priority bug to have all days events not being shown in week view
<balloons> nik90, landing is re-running, I left comments on the mp
 * nik90 looks
<mihir> hmmm nik90 , so lets don't hide as of now we'll take that look at that later one
<nik90> yup
<nik90> balloons: the tests are still being run before autolanding?
<balloons> nik90, yep, on the device
<balloons> it's not that kind of hack, heh
<mihir_> ahoneybun: something like this , http://imgur.com/WKXEgzQ
<nik90> balloons: ok :-)
<mihir_> so i get all primary info from top :)
<ahoneybun> got it mihir_
<mihir_> ahoneybun: :) thatz how i was planning to re-design..
<ahoneybun> mihir_: http://s27.postimg.org/6kalzpt0j/Event_Details_Design5.png
<mihir_> ahoneybun: nice better, can you work on fonts size and all ? take your time no hurry
<ahoneybun> mihir_: yea I was trying I'm using gimp and I don't know the tools to align fonts and such
<mihir_> nik90: you pushing code for hiding all day events events ?
<nik90> mihir_: sec, I might have fixed it
<mihir_> nik90: ohh, okay :)
<balloons> nik90, ok, tests ran but returned unstabled
<balloons> bah timeouts
 * nik90 grabs a really later dinner
<nik90> brb in 15 mins
<ahoneybun> mihir_: http://s24.postimg.org/vvjq278r9/Event_Details_Design6.png
 * ahoneybun grabs some food as well
<mihir_> nik90: i may off to bed , will chekc your inputs/fix tomorrow
<nik90> mihir_: ok
<mihir_> ahoneybun: :)
<nik90> gnite
<mihir_> nik90: gnite :)
<mihir_> just leave your comments on colorpopup if any
<mihir_> i forgot to push in ubuntu-cal-dev
<ahoneybun> mihir_: you like it>
<ahoneybun> ?
<mihir_> ahoneybun: yeah :)
<ahoneybun> good
<ahoneybun> mihir_: want the gimp file?
<mihir_> ahoneybun: no need as of now.
<mihir_> i believe , lets get other people inputs and can always make it better
<ahoneybun> ok yea we can always improve it
<mihir_> also, if you can come up with new that will be again awesome.
<ahoneybun> with new?
<mihir_> ahoneybun: hey , i'll be off to bed, you can get in touch with nik90 if you need any info..see you tomorrow
<ahoneybun> new calendar event?
 * ahoneybun could really use some lp karma points for his designs lol
<balloons> mmm.. karma is yummy
<renato___> nik90, I can confirm that, the alarm is not working for me
<nik90> renato___: even after the all the EDS files being deleted?
<renato___> nik90, I am not sure if it stop to work after a flash of even before that
<nik90> renato___: can you paste your task.ics file perhaps.
<renato___> nik90, yes I did a flash with wipe
<renato___> and works on the first day
<nik90> hmm not sure
<renato___> but is not working anymore
<renato___> I can see the alarm on the app, but there is nothing in the indicator
<nik90> interesting..may be since I keep reflashing phone I don't notice it
<nik90> I will test it this weekend to confirm
<renato___> nik90, are you flashing with "wipe" ?
<nik90> renato___: no
<renato___> and is working for you?
<nik90> renato___: yeah it works fine for me everyday
<renato___> strange
<renato___> for sure is not working for me
<renato___> it is not the first
<renato___> in fact never works :(
<nik90> renato___: so if you create an alarm to ring in the next 2 mins it won't ring?
<renato___> let me try tha
<renato___> that
<renato___> I have only one alarm now for every day at 7 AM
<renato___> ok after add a new alarm it appears on the indicator
<renato___> but only the new one
<nik90> renato___: can you screenshot your alarm page for me
<nik90> I want to check if the repeating alarm is saved properly
<renato___> sure
<renato___> http://imgur.com/IFsx9OS
<renato___> this is my indicator: http://imgur.com/nGdvcHX
<nik90> that's really strange
<nik90> renato___: can you pastebin your task.ics file.
<nik90> I will check with charles why it doesn't appear in the indicator
<renato___> nik90, well very strange
<renato___> I have two folders in my task dir
<renato___> drwx------ 2 root   root   4096 Jul 17 15:52 1400264520.14685.0@ubuntu
<renato___> drwx------ 2 renato renato 4096 Jul 17 15:58 1402930526.1119.0@ubuntu
<renato___> this looks wrong
<charles> hurm
<nik90> yeah why
<nik90> that could be why
<renato___> hi charles
<charles> renato___, ~/.config/evolution/sources will tell you which one evolution thinks is the "right" one
<charles> hi renato___
<charles> renato___, you need more underscores in your name
<nik90> :)
<renato___> :D
<renato___> why I have this folder with root as owner
<renato___> I can not even go inside of it
<charles> renato, I don't know
<charles> I haven't seen that before
<charles> just thinking out loud, maybe if you removed configuration files while evolution was still running
<renato___> I flashed my device with --wipe some days ago
<renato___> but for sure I did not change anything in eds folder manually
<renato___> and I only have that on task folder
<renato___> -rw------- 1 root   root    117 May 16 15:22 1400264520.14685.0@ubuntu.source
<renato___> I have the same folder in my sources folder
<charles> renato___, which tasks.ics has the recurring 9:00 alarm? the one  in 14002* or the one in 14029*
<renato___> let me check
<renato___> charles, nik90, forget about the folders :D, I was looking in my desktop
<renato___> :D
<renato___> sorry
<renato___> :D
<nik90> lol
<charles> XD
<renato___> let me get the tasks.ics
<renato___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8375422/
<renato___> charles, nik90, ^^
<renato___> charles, is that correct?
<charles> let's see what happens if I throw that onto my phone and restart evolution + the indicator
<nik90> renato___: let me compare your task.ics with mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/8375428/
<nik90> hmm it looks identical
<charles> renato___, nik90, I get the English + 12h version of http://imgur.com/nGdvcHX
<charles> I see the 7pm alarm but no recurring alarm
<charles> as an aside the timestamp on that alarm would be really hard to read outside
<nik90> charles: yup that's the issue
<nik90> charles: renato___ 's task.ics is faulty,, why though
<nik90> charles, renato___ : not sure if this is related but I noticed today that I create calendar events in the *local* calendar, it shows up as alarms in the indicator.
<nik90> charles, renato___: If I create calendar events in the google calendar, they appear correctly as calendar events
<renato___> nik90, I am not using the calendar app yet :D
<nik90> ah ok
<charles> (process:16511): Indicator-Datetime-DEBUG: got appointment from 2014-09-16 09:00:00 to 2014-09-16 09:00:00, uid 20140915T225035Z-20381-32011-1350-1@ubuntu-phablet status 10060
<charles> (process:16511): Indicator-Datetime-DEBUG: adding appointment 'Ubuntu' ''
<renato___> charles, what that means?
<renato___> :D
<charles> that's the only instance that shows up
<charles> indicator-datetime thinks this alarm has already expired
<charles> that's the only instance that comes back when indicator-datetime calls e_cal_client_generate_instances()
<charles> instead of 5 instances per week
<charles> my first guess is the RRULE's enddate of (time_t)0
<charles> second guess is the DUE entry's use of (time_t)-1
<charles> I think I'll see what happens if I poke those.
<charles> renato___, nik90: yep. If I change X-EVOLUTION-ENDDATE to 2015 instead of 1970, it works
<charles> renato___, nik90: now I'll see what happens if we leave it out altogether
<charles> renato___, nik90: no good. we have to have an X-EVOLUTION-ENDDATE
<renato___> let me try to create a recursive event on evolution
<renato___> on desktop
<charles> looking at the EDS source now to see what the allowed values of X-EVOLUTION-ENDDATE are, such as a magic value for an endless alarm
<renato___> charles, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8375540/
<renato___> this is a task that I created on eds
<renato___> but there is no way to create recursive tasks on evolution
<renato___>  as you can see there is no end date field
<renato___> can you try remove this field from our task.ics
<nik90> renato___: but charles tried removing that field altogether and that didnt work though
<renato___> let me try with a event
<charles> nope, EDS uses icaltime_from_string(foo) (via icalvalue_new_from_string(ICAL_DATETIME_VALUE, foo) so there are no magic numbers there
<charles> ok e_cal_recur_obtain_enddate() requires that enddate if count != 0
<charles> we want it where neither COUNT nor UNTIL are set; in this case, it recurs forever \o/
 * charles tries that in practice to confirm the code comments
<nik90> popey: how's https://imgur.com/zlXeX9l
<nik90> popey: lighter, striked out indicates past events
<popey> hmm
<popey> not sure about strikeout
<popey> looks messy
<nik90> popey: any better way to distinguish between the two?
<nik90> popey: would just making it lighter with italics be sufficient?
<popey> dim/shade
<popey> i wouldn't change font
<popey> see google calendar web interface for an example
<popey> they just make it lighter coloured.
<popey> no other effect
<nik90> I actually at first created it with different opaque values
<nik90> however it causes issues when two events occur at the same time
<nik90> in the calendar app, they overlap over one other...
<popey> yeah, opacity will cause overlapping mess with many calendar items at one time
<nik90> popey: this is what it was first https://imgur.com/rPTgb1d
<popey> I think just dimming them is fine
<nik90> but that causes https://i.imgur.com/nEIXY3y.png
<popey> hmm
<nik90> ok
<nik90> I will try dimming it more
<popey> yeah exactly what i expected
<popey> dim but not opacity
<charles> nik90, renato___: okay the winning recipe is RRULE:FREQ=WEEKLY;BYDAY=MO,TU,WE,TH,FR
<nik90> charles: :)
<nik90> charles: so that requires a fix in the SDK?
<charles> I think so, yeah
<renato___> or in the eds backend
<renato___> I need to check
<nik90> ok, I will have to explain all this zsombi
<nik90> to zsombi(
<renato___> nik90, let me check in eds backend first
<nik90> renato___: ok
<charles> yeah, it's either in the toolkit or in qt5organizer-eds
<charles> I haven't looked at that yet, have been reading http://www.kanzaki.com/docs/ical/rrule.html and testing different combos in tasks.ics :)
<renato___> charles, could you try to create a recurence event on evolution and see how it is stored
<renato___> my evolution app is not working
<charles> renato___, nik90, ok I suspect part of the problem is coming from qtorganizer5-eds's qtorganizer-eds-engine.cpp's QOrganizerEDSEngine::parseRecurrence()
<renato___>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1371341
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371341 in Ubuntu Clock App "after a while recurring alarms stop to work" [Critical,New]
<charles> there should be logic in there to set rule->count = 0 for unbounded alarms
<renato___> should be easy to fix
<charles> the default there is to set rule->count = qRule.limitCount()
<charles> which I'd bet a Virginia Beer is -1
<renato___> :D
 * charles digs some more
<nik90> renato___: is there any fix I need in the clock app side?
<nik90> I am loving this list https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+spec/alarms-rtm
<renato___> probably note
<renato___> not
<charles> http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt-mobility/qorganizerrecurrencerule.html#limitCount
<charles> int QOrganizerRecurrenceRule::limitCount () const
<charles> Returns the "count" condition specified by the recurrence rule. The default count is -1 (ie. * unlimited)
<charles> so we have a semantics difference between QOrganizer and libical here
<charles> or rather, with EDS
<charles> EDS sees 0 as unlimited, QOrganizer sees -1 as unlimited
<charles> I don't understand how this has worked in the past though
<charles> we've had recurring alarms work before
<renato___> I will fix that tomorrow :D
<renato___> charles, thanks for the help
<charles> renato___, it was fun to do; you're welcome
<renato___> I will pay you a " Virginia Beer" :D
<nik90> hehe
<charles> even more fun!
<renato___> I:D
<renato___> I need to go guys
<renato___> I will fix that tomorrow
<renato___> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-19
<minshallj> what's the best way to wrap the basic button text in qml?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> minshallj, oh hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> minshallj, here are Three ways
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that I know of
<Akiva-Thinkpad> a) Bad Way - Set the button properties to automatically wrap at a certain width
<Akiva-Thinkpad> b) Set the text to HTML/CSS formatting, and use <br>
<Akiva-Thinkpad> c) Set the text to regular, and just use \n
<Akiva-Thinkpad> minshallj, Does that answer your question?
<minshallj> I think so, I'll try it out, thanks Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> minshallj, let me know how it works out
<minshallj> I guess I'll use the newline. I just thought there might be an easy property to set, like Text has wrapMode, but Button just has a text: field.
<minshallj> Akiva-Thinkpad: can a) set the button's text to wrap at the button's width?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> minshallj, oh good question.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> minshallj, do you mean that you can set the width to which the text will wrap, ie the margins inside the button?
<minshallj> yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> minshallj, I do not know off the top of my head, however in this case I think it is easiest to make a custom button at this point.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> create a new file, first component Item{}
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and within that, put a Shape{} and a Text{} in it, like a label or something
<Akiva-Thinkpad> then what you would do is set the texts anchors to points inside the button
<minshallj> ok, sounds good
<minshallj> so the button just isn't advanced enough to be stand alone
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bah
<mihir> good morning everyone :)
<nik90> mihir: morning
<nik90> mihir: I am going split our mp into multiple small ones for easy review. They will depend on one other and should go in a particular order.
<mihir> nik90: yeah , was thinking of same, shall we split views , so we ca?n do it lil faster
<nik90> Yes
<nik90> mihir: also name the branches as 1-branch name, 2-branch name and so on to indicate the order
<mihir__> nik90: okay
<mihir__> nik90: i'll do that..
<mihir__> i'll start with day view first..
<nik90> mihir: let the header actions go first?
<mihir__> nik90: okay  :) agreed followed by other changes.
<nik90> We need that in all the views as prerequisitite
 * mihir__ pulls latest branch 
<mihir__> nik90: i'll put each branch in ubuntu-cal-dev
<nik90> Yes definitely
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> good morning
<nik90> mihir__: fix https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/ColorPopUpModify/+merge/235205 ...a small typo
<mihir__> my vm got crazy today , haha
<liuxg> what is the correct C++ lib for parsing the xml for scope development?
<nik90> mihir__: I made my MP https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calendar-app/tweak-event-color/+merge/235137 to be small as well.
<nik90> mihir__: it now only adds bg color to the events
<mihir__> nik90: ohkie , then by tonight we'll have 5-8 branches hehe
<nik90> mihir__: :-), I will help
<nik90> mihir__: did you already start with the first split?
<mihir__> nik90: without that it is not possible hehe :D
<mihir__> nik90: yes..i have started
<nik90> mihir__: ok go odd-numbered..so you do 1-mp, 3-mp and so on
<nik90> mihir__: i will take even-numbered ones
<mihir__> nice idea..
<mihir__> so lets number now so we don't get conflict
<nik90> mihir__: so ping me when you are done with the first mp. I will then get started on the second one
<nik90> mihir__: 1-move-common-actions
<mihir__> nik90: okay got it , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8378130/
<mihir__> feel free to change order
<mihir__> nik90: i proposed a branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/1-RemovedDuplicateHeaders/+merge/235246
<mihir__> popey: ping
<mihir__> nik90: did you see kunal's comment :-/
<mihir__> ?
<nik90> mihir__: yeah I will explain..it should be fine
<mihir__> nik90: okay thanks :)
<mihir__> btw, still do we need separate branches , if he has already reviewed ?
<mihir__> nik90: lets get it merged one by one :) so we don't end up in merging in all branches
<nik90> ok
<mihir__> nik90: thanks :)
<nik90> mihir__: can you quickly review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calendar-app/tweak-event-color/+merge/235137
 * mihir__ do the review
<nik90> mihir__: it now only adds bg color to events..no opacity, or font tweaks or anythign of that sort
<mihir__> nik90: reviewed and top approved
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> mihir__: does https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/1-RemovedDuplicateHeaders/+merge/235246 require any AP changes?
<mihir__> nik90: nope, we added objectName as previously so no ap changes
<mihir__> same as previously*
<nik90> mihir__: cool
<vitimiti> hi
<mihir__> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir__: I am here, you don't need to ping ;P
<nik90> mihir__: shall I start the next one? looks like 1-RemovedDuplicateHeaders is almost good to go
<mihir__> nik90: instead of you wrote common header can't we just use EventAction {} , i just tried and worked
<mihir__> nik90: like this ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/8378345/
<nik90> mihir__: that would mean you are instantiating a EvenAction{} in every view individually
<nik90> mihir__: while now, we instantiate it once in the calendar.qml file and then just past it to different view as required
<mihir__> hmmm okay i got that , thought differnetly
<mihir__> nik90: yeah you can go ahead with the second one :)
<nik90> mihir__: could you provide me a code diff to that..I can understand better then
<mihir__> can you just review 1st and merge
<nik90> I am just waiting on kunal's reply
<nik90> mihir__: btw can you remove "120	+ // #FIXME: This action doesn't seem to be visible!" that issue is no longer present
<mihir__> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8378373/
<nik90> mihir__: if you do ^^ then do you still see the "Calendar Today" action?
<mihir__> nik90: yes , i also tried to move that today action to Event Action and it worked on my machine
<nik90> mihir__: but the today action is not a generic one though..its trigger function varies depending on the view
<mihir__> nik90: ohh yes , i forgot that ,VAR is diff  , from diff views
<mihir__> nik90: let me know once you done with second branch , i'll go out and come back within an hour or so
<nik90> sure
 * mihir__ hates his ISP 
<JamesTait> Yo ho ho, 'n' shiver me timbers! 'appy Friday 'n' 'appy Talk Like a Pirate Day!  Yaaarrr! :-D
<nik90> mihir__: hey there's an issue with your branch
<mihir__> nik90: what is that?
<mihir__> nik90: i'll check once i come back..
<mihir__> Jenkins didn't like my MR hehee
<mihir__> ;)
<mzanetti> JamesTait: Arrr, its that day again :)
<nik90> mihir__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8378489/
<nik90> mihir__: it is a real failure
<nik90> mihir__: you copies the wrong trigger functions
<nik90> s/copies/copied
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti bug 1371516
<ubot5> bug 1371516 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Please add an API to know how many compatible but not authorized yet accounts there are" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371516
<rpadovani> mardy, what do you think? ^^
<nik90> mihir__: I fixed the issues in your branch
<dpm> thanks rpadovani
<dholbach> beuno, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/1355807 a priority right now? or some time soon?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1355807 in Developer registration portal "Make interface i18n'able" [Undecided,New]
<mardy> rpadovani: hi! I commented on bug 1371516, and closed it; please discuss also with mpt, if you really think that that feature is needed
<ubot5> bug 1371516 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Please add an API to know how many compatible but not authorized yet accounts there are" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371516
<rpadovani> mardy, thanks. I think that using includeDisabled will help me to implement a better workflow, and for now is enough
<mihir__> nik90: ohh shit, :(
<mihir__> nik90: that was bad mistake hehe
<mihir__> nik90: i just came back home, have ou started working on 2nd?
<mihir__> you*
<nik90> mihir__: yeah it is actually harder splitting the branches than i expected
<nik90> mihir__: but I am almost done
<nik90> mihir__: but you will have to be really really careful and test since we are essentially building from scratch.
<nik90> mihir__: would you be able to test in the office? If not I can propose the branches
<mihir__> nik90: yup i found the same, so i again informed do we really need to split after kunal's comment?
<nik90> mihir__: well I am done with week view.. just fixing the ap tests now
<mihir__> nik90: can't we go with same branch again , or it is not advisible ?
<nik90> mihir__: all that is left is day view, month and year view
<mihir__> ohkie :)
<nik90> mihir__: which same branch?
<mihir__> the main from which we are splitting
<nik90> mihir__: not advisable
<mihir__> hmmm okay
<nik90> mihir__: tbh each of these split branches makes more sense when you look at it
<nik90> review it*
<mihir__> let me know once you do with it, i'll then work on other
<mihir__> i'll review and test that first , once that get merged i'll work on other,
<nik90> ok
<nik90> mihir__: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/2-Improve-WeekView/+merge/235271
<nik90> mihir__: I going to create 3-Improve-DayView since it is closely related to week view. You can then start on 4-Improve-MonthView. Sounds ok?
<nik90> you can even do the year view bit in that branch
<ahoneybun> yay my phone should be here today not saturday!
<beuno> dholbach, it isn't, it will be soon
<dholbach> beuno, thanks
<mihir__> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir__: pong
<mihir__> hey , i am going to review your MR now
<nik90> mihir__: cool. I fixed all AP issues. The tests should pass now
<nik90> mihir__: did you get my previous comments about the dayview branch?
<mihir__> nik90: yeah i saw that , continue
<nik90> mihir__: cool. So you will be taking care of month and year and the rest.
<mihir__> nik90: sure  :)
<mihir__> nik90:  you planning to change timer in Dayview ?
<nik90> mihir__: timer?
<mihir__> the time which is in center , we made it on left pane right?
<nik90> mihir__: yes I did that in the day view branch
<nik90> mihir__: it wasn't necessary in the week view branch
<mihir__> nik90: okay :) no issue
<mihir__> it'll change in weekview as well right ?
<nik90> yes
<nik90> mihir__: weekview uses that component as well
<mihir__> nik90: one of AP is failing i guess on your MR
<mihir__> >>> calendar_app.tests.test_weekview.TestWeekView.test_selecting_a_day_switches_to_day_view 	
<popey> nik90: when do you want clock pushing to the store?
<nik90> popey: may be at the end of the day?
<nik90> popey: jenkins autolanding was failing yesterday due to bug in phablet-tools
<nik90> popey: I think it just got pushed to utopic-proposed. Once that lands, I can merge 2-3 MPs
<nik90> popey: balloons commented about that in dpm's reboot translation branch
<nik90> mihir__: can you give me a hand with the failing test pls. you wrote it so you might know better
<mihir__> nik90:  i am looking into it wait
<nik90> mihir__: thnx
<popey> nik90: yeah, thats what triggered me asking.
<popey> nik90: lets do it later then.
<nik90> popey: yup. ack
<mihir__> nik90: it is dependency to day view
<nik90> mihir__: hmm :/
<nik90> mihir__: can you disable and then test then
<nik90> mihir__: I will enable it in the day view branch
<nik90> I just pushed the day view branch as well
<mihir__> nik90:
<mihir__> okay i reverted it
<mihir__> now i day view branch just make that change in last AP as you did in weekview
<nik90> ok
<mihir__> nik90: to be precices , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8379669/
<mihir__> i pushed the changes
<nik90> cool thnx
<mihir__> nik90: let this get approved and then i'll take a look at dayview
<nik90> mihir__: ok
<vitimiti> hi
<nik90> mihir: hey the week view branch passed :)
<nik90> mihir: if you were happy with the review can you approve it.. Not top approve.
<nik90> mihir: same with the day view
<nik90> Mirv: mean while you can already start on the year view branch parallelly if you want
<mihir> nik90: doing it, and why not Top Approv ?
<mihir> approve*
<nik90> mihir: I thought may be kunal might have some thoughts
<mihir> nik90: okay,
<nik90> mihir: actually if you want go ahead and top-approve since he did approve during the meeting yesterday
<Mirv> nik90: ok :)
<mihir> nik90: yes sure , i'll top approve this  :) and once it merged..you can merge trunk with day view
<nik90> Mirv: oops ...it is so confusing with both of you nicks :P
<nik90> mihir: that wont be necessary
<nik90> mihir: the week view is a prerequisite of the day view branch
<nik90> mihir: so it should all work out fine
<mihir> okay
<mihir> nik90: popey i was trying this with eventDetails , howz this ,http://i.imgur.com/aCD6z6u.png ?
<mihir> nik90: can day view looks cool :)
<nik90> mihir: I like the eventDetails page. Can you remove those bold words like Location, Guests, and Remind Me? Replace them with ListItem.Header as that's what we need to use there.
<mihir> nik90: yup that is in progress :)
<nik90> mihir: ah cool
<nik90> mihir: also it would be better if it read "personal calendar" instead of just "personal"
<nik90> will make it more clear to the user what that is
<mihir> nik90: sure :)
<mihir> nik90: i'll push Month and yearview changes in a while
<nik90> yeah sure no worries
<nik90> I am bit busy now with clock anyway ;)
<balloons> nik90, so mind if I switch roles and quiz you now? I'm curious about ActivityIndicator in my app. I'd like some animation to appear, but I'm not seeing anything when it's 'active'
<nik90> balloons: :)
<nik90> balloons: you don't see the activityindicator at all?
<balloons> nik90, I set visible and running to a property. Then I set the property to true, and I would expect to see the circle animation, yes?
<nik90> balloons: yes
<nik90> balloons: could it be that the activity indicator is hidden beneath some elements? May be just try setting visible and running to true and see if it appears
<nik90> balloons: if not, then console output the property which is assigned to the running property to see if it changes correctly
<mihir> nik90: what if we want to put appened text in i18n.tr ?
<mihir> from JS
<nik90> mihir: I remember reading about it a long time back but cannot remember exactly how.
<mihir> ahhh , hmmm :|
<nik90> mihir: is it not possible in the UI after JS returns the value?
<mihir> i might need to use in two cases
<mihir> i am assigning value from JS , say take example of calendar
<mihir> Personal (Comes from JS object) + "Calendar"
<mihir> so i need to put the last append in i18n
<balloons> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8380290/
<nik90> mihir: then do it like i18n.tr("%1 Calendar").arg(valuefromjsobject)
<nik90> balloons: it looks good..checking on my desktop
<mihir> ahh , that was simple :|
<mihir> but i see, i18n works from JS too ,i didn't knew that
<balloons> ohh, I see it finally in my actual app.  But it's small and appears in the upper left corner
<nik90> balloons: ah ofound the mistake in your sample app
<balloons> excellent
<nik90> balloons: it should be "true" and not "True"
<nik90> balloons: as for your positioning that should be easy to do
<balloons> perhaps I should black out the screen and center it?
<nik90> balloons: if you want it deadcenter in your app, then something like "anchors.centerIn = parent"
<balloons> it's waiting for a network refresh after pressing a button
<nik90> balloons: yes, you can create a Rectangle{ color: "Black"; opacity: 0.5; anchors.fill: parent }
<nik90> balloons: and then add the activity inside the rectangle
<balloons> right.. thanks, I think that's what I'm after
<nik90> balloons: you want me create a sample code for that? should take 30 secs
<balloons> nik90, I wonder about the visible setting? visible: ActivityIndicator.visible
<balloons> for the rectangle.. sure
<nik90> 1 sec
<nik90> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8380368/
<balloons> ahh.. silly me, use the id
<balloons> cool, so I was right on.. thanks nik90 !
<nik90> balloons: indeed :)
<nik90> balloons: oh one more thing
<nik90> balloons: you don't need to change the activity indicator visiblity setting
<nik90> balloons: it is automatically hidden when not running and vice versa
<balloons> nik90, awesome thanks. One other question, can I lock them out of the UI while it's running?
<balloons> I see I can still push things.. I'm trying to prevent double submissions
<nik90> balloons: lock them?
<balloons> nik90, prevent them from interacting with UI elements
<nik90> balloons: you could disable the button when it is retrieving stuff from the network
<nik90> balloons: but I suspect there should be a better way of doing this for all input elements at once
<balloons> I could hide them all as well
<balloons> but what would you do?
<balloons> I could put it in a popup?
 * balloons tries the dialog
<nik90> dialog would be your best bet
<nik90> it automatically dims your screen for you..so it is a modal window
<nik90> preventing input to elements in the background
<popey> nik90: mihir also... let me know if you want me to push a new calendar update to the store, we're quite a few revs behind
<popey> be good to get testing of calendar over the weekend too
<ogra_> popey, i was asked to drop calendar and was planning to ask CI to remove the tests
<mihir> popey: by tonight , i guess we're working on splitting the MR
<nik90> mihir: if you get the year view stuff done this weekend, we can push an update to the store
<mihir> nik90: i am about to finish that
<nik90> ogra_: wow really?
<nik90> ogra_: does that mean it wouldn't be part of the default image?
<popey> nik90: mihir looks like they want to trim down some of the default apps on device
<popey> it will of course still be in the store
<popey> and we may indeed re-add it to the image.
<mihir> popey: ohhh :|
<nik90> ok
<mihir> that's sad
<ogra_> yes
<popey> Yeah.
<ogra_> worst decision ever if you ask me
<mihir> any specific reason ?
<popey> quality / usability
<popey> the work you guys have been doing is stellar
<nik90> ah man with all the cool UI improvements calendar it is shaping so nicely and a strong contender
<popey> yeah.
<popey> Lets discuss this at the sprint.
<popey> (I mean, I'm not saying don't discuss now)
<popey> I mean, when we're sat around a table and have design people in the room, that'll make life easier.
<mihir> popey: if we can get more usabiltiy case we are ready to improve this
<popey> All of the apps are under constant re-evaluation
<mihir> hmmm okay
<balloons> nik90, perhaps you could demo with the dialog if it would be quick? I didn't get it to go like I wanted
<nik90> balloons: sure, 1 min
<mihir> popey: btw, did you look at details screenshot i provided ?
<popey> it's entirely possible for the vendor to say just ship the basic 6 apps dialer, browser, messaging, contact, clock, and no more
<popey> mihir: been in meetings (and am in one right now) ☻  will do.
<mihir> nik90: i pushed, lets Jenkins run
<mihir> popey: okay great , but device without calendar :-/ (just wondering)
<popey> so yeah, ogra_ go ahead and un-seed calendar, and we'll continue working on the usability over the coming weeks to refine it.
<popey> its in the store.
<popey> two clicks away ☻
<mihir> popey: okay :)
<ogra_> popey, ok, i'll have to talk to CI still
<popey> we're not removing it from the store.
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks ogra_
<mihir> popey: no issues, let make it that way we can add this again in default :)
<mihir> popey: also the calculator :-?
<popey> ogra_: is calendar the only one you've been asked to remove?
<ogra_> and notes
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<mihir> popey: http://i.imgur.com/7udUxcB.png ,
<popey> why does it say "17:30 18:30"? is that start/end time?
<mihir> yup
<popey> needs a "-" between
<popey> looks veeeery much like the android calendar ☻
<mihir> ohh yeah
<mihir> popey: took reference from that ☻
<popey> so "17:30 - 18:30"
<mihir> also , it looks more readable the information you wants get top
<popey> yes, i agree
<popey> mihir: how does the dialog look when shrunk down to phone size?
<nik90> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8380567/
 * mihir grabs screenshot
<charles> nik90, could you take a look at https://www.dropbox.com/s/75m718bljgtvoml/2014-09-19%2015.22.40.mp4?dl=0
<mihir> popey: http://imgur.com/23bykim
<nik90> charles: sure
<popey> mihir: nice!
<mihir> popey: :)  it is still WIP  :)
<nik90> charles: I noticed this last night as well
<nik90> charles: did you by chance change the timezone of the phone before you did this?
<charles> nik90: yes. specifically, I changed the timezone of the phone /after/ the clock app was launched
<charles> nik90, haven't tried it yet with changing the timezone /before/ launching clock app
<nik90> charles: I have a hunch on where the issue might light, will try it out and see how it goes
<charles> nik90, cool
<popey> mihir: it's looking good already, thank you!
<mihir> nik90: Jenkins passed MR, could you please review it ?
<mihir> popey: i have one question
<nik90> mihir: yeah in a bit
<popey> mihir: go for it.
<mihir> popey: can we remove the location image?
<mihir> popey: i don't think it make sense :|
<popey> yes, I would.
<mihir> generally , in location we have conference room name or something like that, never keep the map location
<popey> yeah.
 * popey pre-emptively points killer at beuno 
<mihir> popey: so is it okay, we remove the location image , correct ?
<popey> mihir: is it possible to determine what kind of location it is in the field?
<popey> does it come from EDS as a LAT/LONG?
<mihir> popey: it is simple text :)
<mihir> so if i say meeting at IRC it tries to find IRC in map
<popey> i would remove it then, as we don't really use it properly.
<mihir> we don't have LAT/LONG , and i am not sure weather EDS supports that
<popey> nik90: agree?
<nik90> popey: I was thinking may be we should try to check if the entered location is a valid location and hide it only for invalid cases. But I cannot of a way to do that check programmatically
<nik90> think*
<ahayzen> balloons_, elopio, was there a bug for removing patching of the mediascanner2 db?
<popey> yeah, someone could put "London office" or "London", and it wouldn't know the difference
<nik90> exactly
<nik90> sure then we could remove it
<popey> so we should just display the text?
<popey> and remove the map?
<nik90> yes
<mihir> nik90: but at this stage , it doesn't make sense i guess, because
<popey> +1
<mihir> nik90: we are not giving any suggestion to while entering location
<nik90> mihir: would that be hard to do?
<popey> well, remember that the use case of adding events on device is more "quickly add an event"
<mihir> nik90: but considering use case, how would you use location
<popey> whereas you're more likely to be viewing events created elsewhere
<nik90> popey: true
<popey> where there _may_ be a location defined
<balloons_> nik90, I got dc'd for a bit, lost my nick ;-) did you respond on the dialog example/
<nik90> popey: but the issue is also that the image is not interactive
<elopio> ahayzen: not from me. I switched context to try to patch the home dir, and that didn't end well either.
<nik90> balloons_: yes,
<nik90> balloons_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8380567/
<mihir> nik90: exactly, so if say lets do it Korea, but where in korea, what location
<ahayzen> elopio, hah i was gonna have a look at it to at least remind myself of what the situation was...if i can see anything obvious i'll report a bug and detail what i find
<mihir> nik90: popey it would make more sense ,if we allow user to choose location from map while creating an event.
<elopio> thanks ahayzen.
<nik90> mihir: well that's not an issue since as popey said if an user creates an event in google calendar online, it suggests nearby places
<nik90> mihir: so the location data coming in will be accurate
<popey> does google calendar really not add any location metadata when you put some sane location in?
<nik90> popey: it suggests nearby places
<nik90> it must most likely
<nik90> since calendar app shows the correct location in the image rather quickly
<mihir> popey: while creating from web
<mihir> popey: it gives you suggestion as you type
<mihir> popey: i am not sure , in corportate Gmail does that give you list of conferece room, like Exchange server does?
 * popey tries
<popey> doesnt seem to, no.
<mihir_> popey: nik90 this is in web calendar , http://imgur.com/EgnjMyW
<mihir_> so it suggest based on what you type
<nik90> yup
<popey> and if you choose one, what do you get saved in the ical?
<ahayzen> elopio, is the mocking failing for music-app on the latest utopic images?
<elopio> ahayzen: I think not.
<ahayzen> elopio, i see "no music found" in the screenshots in the subunit?
<elopio> hum, then maybe yes.
<ahayzen> elopio, this one http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/246:20140919:20140917/10547/music_app/1695066/
 * popey afk for a bit
<elopio> ahayzen: I see it.
<ahayzen> elopio, is this issue us or the platform?
<ahayzen> and this is likely what victor was seeing yesterday bug 1370800
<ubot5> bug 1370800 in Ubuntu Music App "[music] Autopilot tests are failing to mock home when run on the device" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370800
<elopio> ahayzen: it doesn't seem to happen on utopic, looking at the last results of your latest branch.
<elopio> so I suppose it's a touch thing.
<ahayzen> hmm ok so looks like there are two patching things to look at over the weekend then \o/
<elopio> I'm going to be doing testing today, so I won't be able to look at it until next week. If you can check it out earlier that would be awesome.
<balloons_> nik90, so it seems I can't call PopupUtils.close to close a dialog outside of the dialog?
<balloons_> yea, a dialog doesn't seem to be what we want
<ahayzen> balloons_, we close dialogues from outside of them in music-app?
 * balloons_ tries something interesting
<balloons_> ahayzen, I don't see anyway to close it on a property change
<balloons_> it throws an error for me
<ahayzen> balloons_, we do... dialog = PopupUtils.open(contentHubWait, mainView)
<ahayzen> balloons_, then PopupUtils.close(dialog) later on
<balloons_> ahayzen, I'm glad qml loves you
<ahayzen> hah
 * ahayzen wishes jenkins loved him
<balloons_> I get file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Popups/popupUtils.js:69: TypeError: Property 'hide' of object QQmlComponent(0x12675c0) is not a function
<ahayzen> magic
<mihir_> popey: nik90 when i exporeted to ical, it just shows as text
<ahayzen> balloons_, do you have a snippet of the code?
<mihir_> popey: nik90 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8380891/
<balloons_> ahayzen, mmm
<nik90> charles: I think that bug is a sdk bug :/
<nik90> charles: try this out as well, open clock -> change timezone -> open a saved alarm -> Notice that the timepicker doesn't show the saved alarm time but some random time
<charles> nik90, ugh
<charles> nik90, confirmed
<charles> nik90, file an sdk ticket?
<nik90> charles: the only clock app does in the above case is read the alarm and then assign the alarm time to the date picker..there is no way it can do it wrong.
<nik90> charles: not yet..filing one now
<t1mp> 18:19:56 < balloons_> I get file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Popups/popupUtils.js:69: TypeError: Property  'hide' of object QQmlComponent(0x12675c0) is not a function
<t1mp> balloons_: ^ seems like you are trying to close a Component, not its instance?
<balloons_> t1mp, I agree, I am closing the component.  the component contains a dialog. If I pass the dialog id to poputils.close() it doesn't know about the object
<balloons_> I call poputils.open() with the component name
<t1mp> balloons_: the parameter of close() is the object (which is returned by open()).
<t1mp> balloons_: I haven't seen your code but it may be easier to call close() from inside the object itself so you don't have to keep track of it?
<nik90> charles: bug 1371694
<ubot5> bug 1371694 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TimePicker behaves erratically after changing system timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371694
<balloons_> t1mp, right, I want to call close after a network event property change.. and it's not inside the object
<t1mp> balloons_: then you need to store a reference to the popup when you open it, myPopup = popupUtils.open(popupComponent, caller);
<balloons_> t1mp, myPopup must be declared though right?
<t1mp> balloons_: yes
<balloons_> woot, it vorks!
<balloons_> t1mp, thanks..
<t1mp> hurray :)
<t1mp> yw
<balloons_> so I have a dialog that appears with an activity indicator spinning nicely while my network activity goes on :-)
<balloons_> and goes away when it's done
<balloons_> nik90, another question for you or anyone else. So I'm curious about local data storage now. I'd like to save a textfield and pre-populate it on the next load of the application. I don't need to autosave it on application close, I'll do that during the app useage
<balloons_> I assume u1db is useful for this, but is it overkill or ?
 * balloons_ steals nik90's example code to try it
<balloons_> wow.. that was umm.. easy
<mihir> balloons_: yes , u1db should works
<balloons_> works great :)
<mihir> popey:  nik90: you about  ?
<nik90> mihir: sry just got back, what's up?
<nik90> balloons_: glad you found them easy :D
 * nik90 throws digital stuff at mihir to get his attention :)
<balloons_> while I have you, any thoughts on why the picker would be cut off? The selected item gets bigger and shows as orange, but it's way cut off
<balloons_> hmm..
<nik90> balloons_: cut of?
<nik90> balloons_: screenie pls
<balloons_> nik90, anchors.margins looks lke what I was after
<nik90> cool
<balloons_> but it looks wild..
<nik90> balloons_: you got me curious...what are you creating?
<mihir> nik90: popey , http://imgur.com/dIgFhkZ
<balloons_> I'll give a screenie
 * nik90 wonders what fancy app balloons is going to publish
<nik90> May be some supercool autopilot stuff?
 * balloons_ notes it's already published
<mihir> nik90: hahah , we can expect that from balloons_ :)
<mihir> balloons_:  :-o which app it is :-?
 * balloons_ notes author search isn't an option
<mihir> nik90: i haven't pushd code yet for event details
<nik90> balloons_: what!
<nik90> balloons_: clearly the ubuntu touch store needs to make new apps more discoverable
<nik90> mihir: no worries
<nik90> mihir: remove the "at" in location
<balloons_> a valid request.. a new category?
<nik90> balloons_: I already requested beuno for a category "New Apps" but I was told it will come in time which is understandable
<mihir> nik90: should put before reminder?
<nik90> mihir: no..as in we don't need to make sentences
<nik90> mihir: just showing data should be sufficient
<nik90> mihir: btw I also think we can go one step better than google at this by showing icons to the left of that data
<nik90> mihir: so <location-icon> Location
<nik90> mihir: <Event-icon> Event Name
<mihir> nik90: we can , we need to get some svg icons then , are most of them available in suru icons ?
<nik90> mihir: may be , not sure
<nik90> mihir: checkout suru icons in your system
<balloons_> anchors.centerIn: parent seems the best
<nik90> balloons_: yes, also use anchoring where possible. "Never ever hardcode values"
<balloons_> ohh nik90 one more for you, then I will share after I publish ;-)
<balloons_> I want to check a string for another string.. aka a contains. I tried doing indexof, but that didn't seem to work right
<nik90> balloons_: most javascript functions work, let me search online for something that I used
<nik90> t1mp: bug 1371694 might interest you
<ubot5> bug 1371694 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TimePicker behaves erratically after changing system timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371694
<nik90> balloons_: what about search() ?
<nik90> balloons_: string.search("Value")
<nik90> I haven't tested it
 * balloons_ tries
<nik90> it works..just tested..it returns -1 when not found.
<nik90> http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_search.asp
<balloons_> yep, brillant!
<nik90> yay
<mihir> nik90: before you go to bed, can you review Month view MR?
<balloons_> lol, I lied.. I have one more issue before it's ready. I need to get the text value out of a picker.. I can get the selectedindex property, but how do I get the text value?
<nik90> mihir: doing it atm
<mihir> nik90: Thank you.
<nik90> balloons_: what kind of picer?
<mihir> nik90: one more MR should go , i gueess we removed scroll animation in viewRedesign MR i'll push separete MR for that.
<nik90> mihir: yes, go ahead
<fcole90> Hello,  is there anyone else that when tries to compile has an error 127 with missing intltool_merge? :)
<fcole90> I have it in both system and kit and still it doesn't find it :/
<balloons_> nik90, like say for the months example.. http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Pickers.Picker/
 * balloons_ noticed I can state objects to access children's properties
<nik90> balloons_: may be try model[selectedIndex] ?
<nik90> I haven't used that component before so not sure
<balloons_> mm.. model is not a function
<balloons_> how can you address children?
<balloons_> I'll note setting an id on the label and doing id.text doesn't work
<nik90> mihir: 1 min, let me address balloons_ question quick
<nik90> balloons_: let me try, give me a min
<mihir> fcole90: can you try installing that using sudo apt-get install intltool
<fcole90> mihir: I did it already, but it still outputs that :/
<mihir> fcole90: you trying to run on desktop or device?
<balloons_> nik90, I think I have it
<nik90> balloons_: what is it?
<fcole90> mihir : on device, with utopic i386 emulator and kit :)
<mihir> fcole90: go to Tools - > Options -> Ubuntu  then select the kit , click on Maintain and try to install it ther
 * nik90 is curious
<balloons_> nik90, really silly.. lol.. just access the model property with the selectedindex :-)
<fcole90> mihir : yes, that's the way I did it :/
<balloons_> picker.model[picker.selectedIndex])
<mihir> fcole90: that's weired , it should run
<balloons_> it's a list rofl
<nik90> balloons_: :)
<nik90> balloons_: I will add that in the documentation
<balloons_> I figured that out when I read the docs and they manually built the list..
<fcole90> mihir : yes, I also tried to delete everything and install it back again but without luck :/
<mihir> you trying any existing app , or new app?
<nik90> balloons_: wait I was right when I said model[selectedIndex]
 * balloons_ notes the record reflects that
<balloons_> I was stuck on the modelData property
<nik90> :)
<fcole90> mihir : with docviewer since latest cmake changes and with calendar app :)
<nik90> fcole90: when did you create the schroot?
<fcole90> nik90: if you mean the kit, yesterday the last time :)
<nik90> balloons_: any idea when the jenkins autolanding will resolve?
<nik90> balloons_: can I do manual merges since jenkins continous integration already ran the tests and approved it?
<balloons_> nik90, ogra_ was supposedly working on the introspection issue. I will say if we need to release we can drop autolanding on devices
<ogra_> me ?
<nik90> balloons_: I was hoping to release tonight
<ogra_> balloons_, which introspection issue is that ?
<nik90> ogra_: silly, how many ogra_ you know :P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> balloons_, "Introspect error on :1.391:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply."
<ogra_> balloons_, this one ?
<balloons_> ogra_, yes that one!
<ogra_> balloons_, we didnt find the issue yet (and it isnt "my task" :) ) but there is bug  1371454 ... see the last comment
<ubot5> bug 1371454 in Media Hub "unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorExistsTestCase.test_indicator_exists hangs on mako #245 #246" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371454
<nik90> mihir: actually regarding that scroll animation removal, can you ask Akiva to do it since it was his idea and he will be able to explain that better
<balloons> ogra_, yes, I didn't mean to pinpoint you or anything.. I just haven't tracked the bug down yet.. so thnaks ;-)
<nik90> mihir: he is never in my timezone
<mihir> nik90: sure , i was just wondering what was that, still i haven't done that though
<mihir> i thought it was done by you..
<ogra_> balloons, well, it just passed by me by accident, i know it since ~30 minutes
<nik90> mihir: I copied it from his branch after testing it
<balloons> perfect ;-)
<ogra_> the erros looks the same ... and the media hub involvement as well as the potential breakage due to gstreamer shoudl get us forward i guess
<mihir> nik90: okay no issues, let it be i'll ping him once i find him
<mihir> nik90: are you aware about it was related to what bug
<mihir> ?
<fcole90> mihir, nik90 : could you try docviewer app (when you have a free time moment)  to check if that works for you? :)
<nik90> mihir: he added it before since the new event was so long and that we needed it to automatically scroll when expanding the option selectors
<nik90> mihir: we don't have that need anymore
<nik90> fcole90: sure, atm reviewing mihir's branch.
<mihir> nik90: ohh i got it
<fcole90> nik90 : thank, ping me when you have the results, no hurry ;)
<balloons> oh as agreed, the app is called feedback nik90
 * nik90 searches
 * balloons publishes v2
<nik90> mihir: btw we got a visual bug in agenda view (not related to our branches, so dont panic)
<mihir> nik90: if i am not wrong , is it higlighiting listed events in Agenda?
<nik90> mihir: the calendar color shown in those small circle is hardcoded and hence serve no purpose
<nik90> mihir: also the events there should show the event background in the calendar color like other views do
 * nik90 goes back to his review
<mihir> nik90: okay , also i observed some of random events had orange bg color.
<nik90> mihir: not random
<mihir> fcole90: it works fine here with me
<nik90> mihir: when you drag it, it shows orange to indicate pressed
<nik90> mihir: but it doesnt go away when you release
<nik90> which is a bug yes
<mihir> nik90: yeah, when i scroll i get it :)
<mihir>  i have very bad internet issues , hates my ISP..not even able to upload screenshot sometimes heheh
 * nik90 can imagine
<fcole90> mihir : thank you, than thats a problem of mine :)
<mihir> fcole90: that's the only error you getting , are you sure?
<mihir> fcole90: you might be missing some dependecy , can you check that
 * beuno puts https://code.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/click-reviewers-tools/frameworks-from-api/+merge/235029 on jdstrand inbox
<jdstrand> it is on my todo, but likely not for today
<beuno> jdstrand, no rush
<balloons> nik90, so I guess we drop autolandings on device for clock?
<nik90> balloons: yes
<nik90> balloons: its not a fault in clock?
<balloons> nik90, no
<nik90> cool
<nik90> we can revisit after this release
<mihir> balloons: if i have whole string and i want to Assert one word , Eventually(Equals('Word'))  should this work ??
<balloons> nik90, ohh your bugs with phablet-tools went in finally :-)
<nik90> balloons: the python2 issues?
<balloons> nik90, yea, python2 issues and running one test
<nik90> yay
<popey> balloons: i think mihir and nik90 would like to push clock/calendar later. Can you check in with them before you go offline to make sure we get them both in the store before the weekend for super duper weekend testing?
<balloons> bug 1321463 bug 1364369
<ubot5> bug 1321463 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Cannot run individual AP tests using phablet-test-run" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321463
<ubot5> bug 1364369 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "'/usr/bin/python is missing' error when testsuite is not found" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364369
<balloons> I added --depends as well so you can specify stuff to push to the device if needed
<nik90> cool
<mihir> calendar should be ready with-in few mins, nik90 did you top approved it ?
<nik90> mihir: no I didnt
 * nik90 is doing now
<nik90> mihir: do we push 3 as well?
 * mihir looks for 3rd MR
<nik90> mihir: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/3-Improve-DayView/+merge/235282
<mihir> nik90:  my interet sux, can you tp 3rd as well , once that is merged balloons can push it to the store
<nik90> mihir: tp?
<nik90> nvr mind
<fcole90> mihir : no, I don't think to, maybe I messed up things with separate qt environment, like installing qtcreator from vplay XD
<nik90> got it
<mihir> nik90: great, thanks :)
<nik90> balloons: can I start top-approving clock merged?
<ahoneybun> does anyone have a pebble that works with Ubuntu?
<balloons> nik90, not quite yet
<nik90> balloons: ok..ping me when you thin it is rdy
<balloons> have to push through some jenkins changes first
<balloons> yep, changes made, need to be approved and pushed
<ahoneybun> anything else needed for design mockups nik90 ?
<nik90> ahoneybun: not that I can think of
<ahoneybun> got my nexus 4 now~
<mihir> nik90: i pushed another branch , https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/5-Improved-EventDetails/+merge/235333
<ahoneybun> ubuntu time!
<mihir> nik90: whenever you get time to review that MR as well, i made small tweak in AP too.
<balloons> ahoneybun, awesome.. enjoy a real device
 * ahoneybun is on crack now
<ahoneybun> balloons: so I need to set up the sim on android first or can ubuntu handle setting that up?
<ahoneybun> I dont have a sim card yet
<balloons> ahoneybun, ubuntu should do it all
<ahoneybun> ok I'm like one command away
<ahoneybun> this nexus 4 is in perfect shape!
<ahoneybun> I'm so happy
<mihir> balloons: calendar should ready to push into store
<balloons> mihir, oO oO
<balloons> on it
 * ahoneybun still has his verizon phone though
<mihir> just one updates left , i guess we can do it next week , the details view ,http://i.imgur.com/dIgFhkZ.png
<mihir> balloons: ^^
<balloons> love the changes
<balloons> k building, then pushing
<mihir> balloons: excellent :)
<mihir> balloons: just a min
<mihir> ahh , one MR is still left
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/3-Improve-DayView/+merge/235282
<mihir> balloons: let this get merged, sorry for thta
<mihir> that*
<ahoneybun> mihir: yay kinda my design!
<mihir> ahoneybun: yeah , :-D that's how we ended up :)
<ahoneybun> mihir: at least I helped!
<ahoneybun> mihir: I got my N4 installing ubuntu now
<mihir> ahoneybun: ohh wow that's great.. :) and have added your name as well https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/5-Improved-EventDetails/+merge/235333
 * ahoneybun needs Simple bank on his Ubuntu Phone
<ahoneybun> yay!
<ahoneybun> mihir: thanks so much
<mihir> ahoneybun: you're welcome.
<ahoneybun> mihir: pushing the images to the device now
<ahoneybun> mihir: could you or someone help me make a webapp for my online bank
<mihir> balloons: done :D
<mihir> balloons: it got merge, you can build now and push, thanks for that
<ahoneybun> mihir: https://www.simple.com/
<mihir> nik90: balloons: have good weekend  :)
<nik90> mihir: u2
 * nik90 brb
<balloons> nik90, go nuts on merging
<nik90> balloons: woohoo :)
<nik90> balloons, elopio: quick question..say there is a bug which couldn't be detected in autopilot (for reasons of complexity etc etc), and the bug is due to an upstream component, do we write a manual test in the clock app or in the upstream component?
<balloons> nik90, I would go upstream with that but if it makes sense, put something specific in clock also
<nik90> ok
<nik90> elopio: will you be ready in about an hour for manual testing of clock?
<nik90> mhall119: btw you might be interested in bug 1371341
<ubot5> bug 1371341 in Ubuntu Clock App "after a while recurring alarms stop to work" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371341
<nik90> mhall119: it is a bug after all :/ ... but now that it has been identified we (renato) will be working on a fix for it.
<nik90> balloons: clock ready to publish
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/optimize/+merge/235340
<rpadovani> mzanetti, wonderful! Tomoroww I'll try it
<popey> oooh
 * popey tests
<popey> odd. i can't see the evernote auth plugin
<nik90> popey: hey can you check if the clock app has been published
<nik90> oh my, the calendar is looking awesome :)
<popey> nik90: last upload of clock was 2 weeks ago
<nik90> ok
<rpadovani> is it my fault, or the calendar app syncs only the main calendar of your google account?
<rpadovani> I have 3 calendars: personal (the default one), university, and ubuntu. Only the personal one is on the phone
<popey> thats correct
<rpadovani> popey, there is a bug open yet?
<popey> its a known limitation of eds
<rpadovani> ok
<popey> i dont think we have a bug for it
<rpadovani> hope it will ve fixed before the university starts :D
<nik90> lol not gonna happen
<nik90> not a simple bug to fix in eds
<popey> well, depends which year of university ㋛
<rpadovani> lol
<nik90> true
<popey> nik90: do you want an upload of clock?
<nik90> popey: yes
<nik90> popey: i requested balloons to do it, may be EOD
<popey> fginther: is about ☻
 * popey hugs fginther 
<popey> ah, might need sergiusens if you're about
<minshallj> can anyone give me a quick explination of how to add my own c++ file to my QML ubuntu-sdk app? When I try to add a c++ file I get the error "Failed to add one or more files to project". Other things I see say to use qmlRegisterType() though that should be written in a c++ file which there aren't any in my project
<popey> well the good news is 108 built okay ☻
<fcole90> balloons: ping
<ahoneybun> hey nik90 how does the new event details look?
<ahoneybun> can someone walk me though making a web app? I want one for my bank
<popey> ahoneybun: heya
<popey> ahoneybun: grab https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/youtube and modify it
<ahoneybun> I can't found how to replace the png popey
<popey> Icon=./youtube.png
<popey> put a different png in and change that line in the .desktop file
<ahoneybun> but it is in the project dir right?
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> popey: it is for simple.com
<ahoneybun> yay it builds!
<ahoneybun> popey: do webapps count to ubuntu pioneers?
<popey> ya
<ahoneybun> sweet I'm making a click package now
<popey> do they have a mobile site?
<ahoneybun> no but it scales
<popey> oh, they do
<ahoneybun> do they?
<ahoneybun> m.simple.com does not work
<popey> simple.com/mobile ?
<ahoneybun> that tells how to get their app
<ahoneybun> invalid format for maintainer: "Aaron Honeycutt <aaronhoneycutt@ubuntu.com>" (should be like "Joe Bloggs <joe.bloggs@isp.com>")
<ahoneybun> it looks the same to me
<ahoneybun> I got
<ahoneybun> *it
<popey> ☻
<popey> Glad the reviewer tools are working
<ahoneybun> popey: is there a app for wells fargo>
<ahoneybun> ?
<popey> not that I've seen
<popey> i mirror all the clicks I think
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2014-09-19-100001/
<popey> no clicks with wells or fargo in the name
<ahoneybun> well I'm working on it
<ahoneybun> as they have a mobile site
<popey> I'd like a bank scope which pulls data from my bank accounts
<ahoneybun> yea that would be great
<ahoneybun> is ubuntu 14.10-dev-2 the latest popey ?
<popey> yes
<ahoneybun> ok so I made the click package
<ahoneybun> everything looks good
<ahoneybun> popey: Unique namespace required before any ClickPackage submission.
<popey> wassup?
<ahoneybun> it says that
<ahoneybun> com.ubuntu.developer.aaronhoneycutt
<rpadovani> mzanetti, bug 1371824
<ubot5> bug 1371824 in Authenticator "App crashes when try to use camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371824
<ahoneybun> I think I have a gpg
<doflaherty> has any work been done on NFC yet?
<popey> doflaherty: no
<popey> rpadovani: i think that's a known bug which is to do with the camera playing the audio shutter noise
<rpadovani> popey, any idea on how to fix it?
<popey> i think it's known elsewhere
<popey> 16:08 < jhodapp> jdstrand, oh I know why, because the click sound for camera is in qtubuntu-camera, which using the Camera object in QML would utilize
<popey> 16:08 < jhodapp> jdstrand, the real bug seems to be that we need to move the click sound out of qtubuntu-camera, and let each app play a click sound if they need it
<popey> 16:12 < jdstrand> jhodapp: so, based on your previous comment that actual access to the camera will be handled via media-hub, seems I should still upload my policy change for camera
<popey> 16:14 < jdstrand> jhodapp: the change to camera policy group:
<popey> 16:24 < jdstrand> jhodapp: I assigned you to the qtubuntu-camera task, but feel free to adjust
<popey> ^^
<doflaherty> popey, is it on a roadmap or not a priority at the moment?  I know you guys are busy with RTM
<ahoneybun> popey: any idea about 2048R/8FF3D3EC 2014-04-09 Aaron Honeycutt (ahoneybun) <aaronhoneycutt@outlook.com>
<popey> doflaherty: i dont know
<ahoneybun> opps
<rpadovani> popey, thanks
<doflaherty> okay, thanks
<popey> rpadovani: I don't know the bug number which covers it, sorry.
<ahoneybun> popey: any idea about namespace
<popey> ahoneybun: can you put the .click file somewhere and I'll take a look?
<ahoneybun> popey: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2ZWhPWjJ5LVdEb2s/edit?usp=sharing
<popey> it passes tests here
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> popey: I'm submitting my app
<rpadovani> popey, sorry to bother you again. Do you know how set more than one flag in inputMethodHinsts in Text element?
<rpadovani> popey, it says The value is a bit-wise combination of flags, but I don't know the syntax to set more than one
<mzanetti> I just can't manage install a 3rd party lib into my click package using the SDK
<mzanetti> anyone here can help?
<popey> rpadovani: i don't know, sorry. Elleo is the best man for that question I think.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I tried for some hours and asked to kenvandine too. Didn't find anything, at the end I used a chroot to create the executable and included it in the project
<mzanetti> :(
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping pong
<Elleo> rpadovani: just something like "inputMethodHints: Qt.ImhNoAutoUppercase | Qt.ImhNoPredictiveText;"
 * mzanetti doesn't want to create the package manually
<rpadovani> Elleo, thanks man!
<rpadovani> mzanetti, if is bacon2d, you can take it from my repository :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: what?
<Elleo> although that's possibly a bad example since I don't think the keyboard properly honours Qt.ImhNoAutoUppercase (that's on my list to fix...)
 * popey hugs Elleo 
<Elleo> :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I just need to install two .so libs from the sysroot into the click package (which I managed by now)
<mzanetti> but now I can't make them load
<rpadovani> Elleo, oh, wow, that's just my case :D
<popey> rpadovani: mzanetti we do that with the terminal app...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, oh, sorry, I didn't understand. No, I had no problem using qtcreator to create the click package
<Elleo> rpadovani: well I'll probably be fixing caps next week sometime as long as I can get all the critical stuff out of the way first (I want to submit a terminal patch to disable autocaps, so it's towards the front of my non-urgent list)
<mzanetti> popey: does that use qmlscene?
<mzanetti> popey: or a custom binary?
<ahoneybun> popey: submitted and ready for review
<ahoneybun> does the nexus 4 take a long time to charge on ubuntu?
<popey> hmm Exec=aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.terminal_terminal_0.5.latest -- ./qtc_device_debughelper.py app "terminal"
<mzanetti> yeah...
<rpadovani> Elleo, ok, thanks. If I implement it right now it simple doesn't work or the textfield itself has issues?
<mzanetti> I suspenct its the fact that I use qmlscene now
<mzanetti> (which I only did to be more aligned with the sdk templates)
<Elleo> rpadovani: it won't do any harm to implement it now, the keyboard will just ignore it at the moment, then as soon as it's fixed in the keyboard it'll magically start working in your app :)
<mzanetti> but just doesn't work out... there's so many issues
<rpadovani> Elleo, wonderful, thanks :-)
<Elleo> rpadovani: no problem :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I have Exec=qmlscene $@ 100balls.qml, a directory with the .so file and a qmldir file. Then qtcreator creates the package without problems
<mzanetti> rpadovani: not a qml plugin...
<mzanetti> I need a plain c++ library
<rpadovani> mzanetti, oh, I see
<mzanetti> the problem is that I have a qml plugin, which then in turn loads more .so libraries
<mzanetti> adding a wrapper script and exporting LD_LIBRARY_PATH does for binaries, but using qmlscene to launch this doesn't work any more it seems
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-20
<rpadovani> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/authenticator/removeAutoprediction/+merge/235351
<ahoneybun> I got published!!!!!!
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, \o/
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, what's your app? :-)
<popey> ahoneybun: approved
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1082/
 * ahoneybun is proud
<popey> ahoneybun: only you can see that
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, only you could access that :-) Just say the name, so I can try it ;-)
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> WellsFargo
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> popey: does your N4 take a long time to charge?
<popey> dunno, it's permanently on charge
<popey> i never take it off the charger
<ahoneybun> popey: is there a way to see the touch app store on the browser?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: thanks :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: the problem is that I can't build new packages of authenticator any more :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, oh! Why not?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: because the run_on_device script broke since the adb changes
<popey> ahoneybun: download and run this python http://paste.ubuntu.com/8383647/
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, on usb it takes a while, I started to charge my phone at 8pm when it was ~10% and now (02am) is 70%, but I used it meanwhile. On a wall plugger it takes ~1hour
<popey> mzanetti: does it not run in qtc with an armhf kit?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, oh, yes, I noticed, but I hoped you have some sorcery :-)
<mzanetti> popey: no. because its qmake still. switching over to cmake I run into the above issues
<mzanetti> I tried that with tagger
<popey> ah
<mzanetti> but stuck for multiple hours already
<popey> sorry ☹
<ahoneybun> popey: I saved the text in a file .py how do I run it.
<mzanetti> we really need new qtcreator templates imo. that make it easier to do this kind of stuff
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, python scriptname.py
<popey> i saved it in ~/bin/ as applist.py
<rpadovani> Doh, my app is the first of the list :D
<ahoneybun> I tryied that
<ahoneybun> *tried
<popey> whever I want to see what's in the store I just ALT+F2, applist, enter
<ahoneybun> SyntaxError: EOF while scanning triple-quoted string literal
<popey> not saved it correctly
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> fixed
<ahoneybun> nice I see my app
<ahoneybun> popey: I made another webapp for my college
 * ahoneybun thinks that the ubuntu store needs to be a system scope
<ahoneybun> popey: thanks!
<popey> np ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yay :)
<ahoneybun> now if only simple had a app and my life would be complete
 * ahoneybun shops N4 cases on etsy
<popey> do simple have an API?
<popey> maybe you can make an app
<ahoneybun> popey: not sure
<ahoneybun> I don't see anything on the bottom of there page
<ahoneybun> is there any shirts left popey ?
<ahoneybun> *are
<popey> ahoneybun: i dont know. will ask on monday
 * popey suspends
<ahoneybun> popey: https://github.com/wearefractal/bank
<ahoneybun> module "Ubuntu.Components.ListLists"
<ahoneybun> missing that one for some reason
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> fixed it but still missing it
<ahoneybun> ListItems 1.1
<elopio> nik90: tomorrow I'll be stuck with my computer all day because of software freedom day.
<elopio> I can run your tests there. Just ping me.
<elopio> looking at the backlog, it might be too late :)
<ahoneybun> elopio: can you help?
<elopio> ahoneybun: with what?
<ahoneybun> I'm missing Ubuntu.Components.ListItems module
<ahoneybun> 1.1
<ahoneybun> I guess the version is 1.0 not 1.1
<elopio> ahoneybun: why don't you import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 1.1 ?
<elopio> oh, or maybe you don't have the latests ubuntu-sdk. Are you on utopic up-to-date?
<ahoneybun> yea
<elopio> I'm not sure where your error comes from. But I need to leave. I'll be back tomorrow.
<ahoneybun> I think my kit is 14.04 or something
<ahoneybun> darmn
<ahoneybun> I cant get data
<ahoneybun> on N4
<elopio> ahoneybun: try using the 14.10 kit.
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> is anyone using the N4 with Ubuntu on StraightTalk?
<ahoneybun> we really need this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1225174 pulled
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1225174 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular Settings -- No way to edit APN" [Critical,In progress]
<ahoneybun> thanks to whoever reviewed my app
<ahoneybun> how to I stop the webapp from opening a browser window? because the mobile site handles everything
<mihir> hey Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, oh hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: no issues
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, yah hows it going?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: great, now we have merged all branches in trunk , can you pull trunk and push ALL day changes?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure I'll do that today in a few hours
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: thanks , also one more MR needed.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: you added scroller.qml in new event ,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> did I?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i believe this code was added by you , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8385954/
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: so now it is not required in NewEvent , lets remove it , can you push MR for that too ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, yah thats been depricated by the new event redesign
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I did.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that was part of the reason why the mr was so big
<mihir> just pull the latest code , remove that and push new MR
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no problem.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ArieVE, hey
<ArieVE> Hello
<Akiva-Thinkpad> glad you could come and help
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so these are all the core apps atm https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i am making a bash script that will branch them all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ArieVE, do you have a launchpad account?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> along with pgp and ssh keys?
<ArieVE> Yes, but need to reset my password
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<ArieVE> Need to setup the pgp and ssh keys
<ArieVE> Account I do have, and even remembered the password
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ArieVE, nice :)
<ArieVE> Creating the pgp key takes quite a while
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yeppers
<Akiva-Thinkpad> in the meantime
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ArieVE, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8386141/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> be prepared to practice your ssh password :P
<ArieVE> brb
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh wow what an improvement on docviewer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and a merge proposal flood
<popey> heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay I need some sleep. be back tomorrow. mihir sorry I did not get around to that branch. The calendar app is looking good though. Will work on it while in bed :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> later
<nik90> popey: It looks like clock wasn't pushed out in the update yesterday
<popey> indeed
<popey> and I can't upload
<popey> will poke and hope
<nik90> ah
<nik90> you lost your privileges?
<popey> i never had it
<popey> I think it's dangerous to have someone who can both upload and approve same apps in the store.
<popey> which, if I had access to that, I'd be able to do.
<popey> twstddev: hey! how are you?
<twstddev> popey: Heya! I'm good thanks! How are you? :)
<popey> great. kids are out so quiet house for cooking / playing / hacking ☻
<twstddev> :DD
<popey> m-b-o tested out your geonames branch and I think he may have left a comment..
<popey> ah he did, just an hour ago ☻ https://code.launchpad.net/~twstd-dev/ubuntu-geonames/search-wildcard/+merge/234578
<twstddev> yeah. I have received an email. I'm going to look into it at some point. I'm still being extremely busy at work, I have to deliver the current project next week and have couple of interviews per week, so should be back to community in a week
<popey> ok, thanks!
<popey> Good luck with the interviews!
<twstddev> popey: hah, thanks! since I'm not on a desperate look out I'm not really worried much, just looking for an interesting technology stack to work with :)
<nik90> zsombi: hey
<nik90> zsombi: I got a weird timepicker bug for you :) bug 1371694
<ubot5> bug 1371694 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TimePicker behaves erratically after changing system timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371694
<mihir> nik90: hello
<nik90> mihir: hi
<mihir> nik90: hey , how are you doing ?
<nik90> not bad
<nik90> just doing my weekend coding
<mihir> nik90: ahh great :D
<mihir> popey: nik90 needed one suggestion as per dpm filed bug of cutting text.
<mihir> is it good idea to remove time from bubble atleast from day view ?
<nik90> no please dont
<nik90> because in some cases the time in the timeline is hidden by the event bubble
<nik90> and the only way of knowing the time is using the time label in the event bubble
<nik90> I know google calendar does it, but it won't work for us until we find a way to ensure that the time in the timeline is not hidden
<mihir> nik90: i was just talking about Dayview ,
<nik90> Wouldn't that be inconsistent?
<mihir> nik90: hmmmm...:|
<nik90> kunal told me that the day view should be a zoomed in view of the week view
<nik90> and as such day view shouldn't remove information that was shown in the week view
<mihir> yeah i remember that..
<mihir> now a part from that, the bug that has been reported by Riccardo..it is regarding model, i believe
<nik90> mihir: for the cutting text, we just need to elide the text properly. Unfortunately when the code I couldn't understand since it changes the "y" value of the column holding the details.
<mihir> nik90: we have already done, now in this case ,https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185337410/cal4a.png
<nik90> mihir: that's not eliding :)
<mihir> we need to take title next to time , as the event bubble is only for 25mins
<nik90> mihir: eliding is "New Even..."
<mihir> Hmmm, we can try that
<nik90> but we can move the event title to the time line as you suggested and have it word wrap to the next line if the event size is too small
<nik90> mihir: also in that screenshot you linked, the events shouldn't overlap like that
<nik90> it should be shown parallel to one other in a row
<nik90> I am not sure how that can be done
<mihir> nik90: hmmm we can try that too.
<mihir> nik90: i kept repeat as it is in that branch , because again it was incosistence for rest of the qml control on that page
<mihir> if another dropdown populated it has header, so i kept this happes , and then Repeat, Repeat Ends
<nik90> Could you explain that in the bug report with screenshots? May be then we can close it
<mihir> nik90: i did like this , http://i.imgur.com/W9XFmxp.png
<nik90> I know I saw
<mihir> nik90: so if we remove Repeat header, it won't look good in my opnion , http://imgur.com/jSbm9KV
<nik90> mihir: I know, explain in the bug report :)
<DanChapman> man this qmlscene extension import thingy is a real PITA.
<mihir> nik90: when you get time can you review the EventDetails MR ?
<nik90> sure
<popey> DanChapman: we're removing qtwebkit from the image soon. How badly is this going to affect dekko?
<DanChapman> nik90: howdy, so i'm having a gander through clock's cmake. What does this do? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L114
<nik90> DanChapman: I think that's is to allow for easy running of the clock app via command line "make run". Otherwise one would need to do "qmlscene app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml -I backend/" after building the plugins
<nik90> DanChapman: again /I think/
<DanChapman> popey: hey yeah times ticking on it. as soon as bug 1260016 is fixed i'll be on it. Otherwise it's gonna be a case of packaging webkit into dekko :-/
<ubot5> bug 1260016 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Add an API to allow defining custom URL scheme delegates" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260016
<DanChapman> for plaintext emails tbh we don't even need a webview. It's only html attachments that need it
<DanChapman> nik90: ahh right ok thanks, that makes sense now. :-) The random "run" was confusing me
<popey> DanChapman: can we do it this week?
<DanChapman> popey it depends on chriscoulsons progress  on that bug. I could pkg webkit in the click this week but I want to avoid that if possible
<popey> I think we might have to look at that as a backup/alternative
<DanChapman> eeek
<nik90> mihir: how's https://imgur.com/htYLVzY
<DanChapman> popey: right ok then, i'll look into it over the weekend and start it as a backup plan
<DanChapman> popey: has a final date been given now then? hence the "this week part"
<popey> DanChapman: yeah, got a mail saying they really want to remove it from the image this week
<popey> so I'm contacting all devs that use it
<popey> nik90: i like that!
<nik90> popey: :) It also now respects the user locale when showing the date and time. I am applying locale fixes for event bubble in all views.
<popey> sweet!
<popey> lolz http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ has been "Akiva'd" again ☻
<nik90> LP
<nik90> :P
<t1mp> popey: why is it important to update to import qtquick 2.3?
<popey> i was about to ask the same
<nik90> t1mp: I did it in the clock app and everyone followed suite :P
<nik90> t1mp: I am just paranoid about keeping up to date ;) but I am not responsible for huge list of MPs tht follows into other apps as well :P
<t1mp> nik90: okay :)
<t1mp> nik90: I see no harm in going to 2.3, but I was wondering what's the reason of asking people to upgrade with bugs
<t1mp> *bug reports
<t1mp> oh they are MRs actually, not bug reports :)
<nik90> yup MRs
<t1mp> well it is nice to be consistent among apps
<nik90> true
<t1mp> how about updating Ubuntu.Components to 1.1 everywhere? ;)
<t1mp> 0.1  is soooo old ;)
<nik90> t1mp: that's alread done in all core apps
<nik90> well except reminders, sudoku and doc-viewer
<t1mp> ah
<t1mp> I just noticed here https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/sudoku-app/update-imports-to-qtquick-2.3/+merge/235370 some 0.1
<nik90> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/sudoku-app/upgrade-ubuntu-components-1.1/+merge/232987
<t1mp> ah okay :) he's ahead of my questions
<nik90> :P
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> hey mihir
<nik90> popey: can you send me the screenshot of the event details page on iOS. Just curious
<nik90> popey: preferably of the calendar app meeting event since it has guests, location and lot of detail
 * ahoneybun is sad since he can't get data..
<popey> nik90: https://imgur.com/TEAyMrx
<nik90> popey: thnx
<ahoneybun> popey: do you have any idea when the APN settings will drop?
<popey> the what?
<ahoneybun> for setting data
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1225174
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1225174 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cellular Settings -- No way to edit APN" [Critical,In progress]
<popey> ahh
<ahoneybun> I have no data and can't send pic message without that
<popey> no, i dont know when that's landing
<ahoneybun> ok thanks anyway
<ahoneybun> is there a way to stop a webapp from opening the browser popey
<ahoneybun> ?
<popey> depends.
<ahoneybun> the gotobus app opens the browser but everything can be done in a webapp
<ahoneybun> it is designed so anyway
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/untappd
<popey> look at that..
<popey> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/untappd/view/head:/untappd.desktop specifically
<popey> --webappUrlPatterns=https?://untappd.com/*
 * ahoneybun needs to reboot brb
<popey> says anything on that site should stay inside the webapp container
<popey> everything else breaks out to browser
<ahoneybun> I think my SDK is broke
<ahoneybun> popey: how can I add more stuff to the --webappUrlPatterns?
<ahoneybun> like --webappUrlPatterns=site1,site2?
<ahayzen> apparently my device is "low on disk space" \o/ yey notifications
<popey> yes ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> --webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.gotobus.com/*,http?://search.gotobus.com/*
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> weird
<mihir_> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir_: can't talk ATM but leave messages
<nik90> mihir_: what's up?
<mihir_> hey nik90
<mihir_> nothing much wrapping up staurday hehe,
<mihir_> nik90: so yeah , i fixed that edit event issue , but i pushed in diff MR , sorry i reverted back that and now pushed in the same MR.,
<mihir_> nik90: there one more thing i have noticed, the Header is getting scrolled too , while scrolling screen.
<mihir_> did you notice that?
<mihir_> nik90: i believe that must be UI bug , i observed in other apps too.
<mihir_> popey: ^^
 * ahoneybun can't get pass 98% charged
<nik90> mihir_: its not UI bug
<nik90> mihir_: that's intended behavior
<mihir_> nik90: okay ,
<nik90> mihir_: can you review my 2 branches
<mihir_> previously it wasn't happening i guess..
<mihir_> nik90: sure , i'll do that,and btw i fixed the editing current event issue.
<nik90> mihir_: cool I will check it out
<nik90> mihir_: why is that https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/5-Improved-EventDetails/+merge/235333 rev 465
<nik90> mihir_: so huge?
<mihir_> nik90: let me check, something went wrong with merge i believe
<mihir_> nik90: nope it is perfect.
<nik90> mihir_: dude! My merges are missing :/ ... i did 4 merges into it
<mihir_> nik90: i saw that :-/ so i did merged with same branch
<mihir_> what went wrong , any idea.
<nik90> mihir_: so what did you merge exactly?
<ahoneybun> adb devices does not list my N4
<nik90> mihir_: did you "bzr pull" in the common branch?
<mihir_> nik90: i did , ohhh i did merged :|
<mihir_> instead of pull
<nik90> mihir_: looking at it, it seems my stuff are still there
<mihir_> bzr merge lp:~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/5-Improved-EventDetails/
<nik90> mihir_: so that's fine
<nik90> it looks like the commit history is gone, but that's fine
<mihir_> nik90: any reason ?
<mihir_> nik90: you merged it with trunk to correct ?
<nik90> mihir_: I think you did bzr merge instead of bzr pull
<nik90> mihir_: yeah I merged with trunk
<mihir_> nik90: yeah , so how can we reverted back , i did mistake :|
<nik90> mihir_: why revert?
<nik90> mihir_: its fine
<mihir_> oh, so you
<nik90> mihir_: your mistake delete the commit log, but the contents of my commits are still there
<nik90> mihir_: so its fine
<mihir_> nik90: ohh , sorry for that..
<nik90> don't worry about i
<nik90> it*
<nik90> mihir_: btw agenda view is now https://imgur.com/7oKxSmp
<mihir_> nik90: it looks gorgeous :)
<mihir_> nik90: Jenkins failed , i guess it is again related to timeOut
<ahoneybun> nik90: are those real meetings?
<nik90> ahoneybun: yes
<mihir_> nik90: you about ?
<nik90> Sort of
<nik90> On the phone atm
<Festour> Hi! Someone can help me with ssh? I cant connect to my nexus 4 ubuntu touch via ssh, always get "Permission denied (publickey)."
<Festour> I have generated and added that key, but problem still persist
<nik90> mihir_:
<mihir_> nik90: no issues, i have approved both of your MR.
<nik90> mihir_: ah thnx
<nik90> One of the got merged
<nik90> Them*
<mihir_> in one there was Jenkins failed , i believe because of timeout , i re-approved it
<nik90> Yeah I saw
<mihir_> nik90: how about this, http://imgur.com/Rm25Ovk
<mihir_> i replaced this happens with Repeats , on both page and added Recuurecne on that list
<nik90> Yeah I saw popey comment about it
<nik90> I will try to review it tonight
<mihir_> nik90: okay , i added Recurrence On , instead of repeat above OptionSelector
<ahoneybun> hello all
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-21
<ahoneybun> hey Akiva-Thinkpad
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, HEY!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hows it coming along!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm glad you stuck around :)
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: I got my N4!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> O_O already?!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how is it?
<ahoneybun> sweet
 * Akiva-Thinkpad hasnt owned a phone since the htc dream ;_;
<ahoneybun> but no data
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dawww
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/5-Improved-EventDetails/+merge/235333
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :O
<ahoneybun> you see it>
<ahoneybun> ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Initial design idea , ahoneybun
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :D
<ahoneybun> yep :D
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: I have 3 webapps in the store as well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nice; now you just need to fight with jenkins
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ;_; I need to publish my app still. Stupid apl documentation
<ahoneybun> API?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> APL
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gnu-apl to be exact
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: I was working on a grocery app
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is a fan of symbolic logic
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ohhh nice
<ahoneybun> but problems
<ahoneybun> that and I don't fully understand the Components yet
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, I have been thinking lately of creating an opensource themed mmorpg, but simple
<Akiva-Thinkpad> something really goofy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> like instead of factions, you would be either a mac, windows, or linux guy
<ahoneybun> that is a deep project
<ahoneybun> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and inside, you can have different classes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> like super user
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sys admin
<Akiva-Thinkpad> programmer
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: if you can throw me some help with my app I would be hopefull lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fan boy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ( that would be the berserker class)
 * ahoneybun needs to make a mockup for it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, did you do it in html5?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or qml?
<ahoneybun> no simple UI
<ahoneybun> qml
<ahoneybun> mostly nothing really
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah sure; sounds like fun!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> in october though
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just to prioritize rtm :)
<ahoneybun> of course
<Akiva-Thinkpad> \o/
<ahoneybun> I would have data when they drop APN support
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you have a screenshot of the redesigned events page?
<ahoneybun> somewhere I opened it
<ahoneybun> Let me look
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh it says already merged,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but that was 8 hours ago so I don't have it.
 * ahoneybun thinks there was a merge problem
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brb
 * ahoneybun fails to find it
<ahoneybun> found it
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: http://i.imgur.com/dIgFhkZ.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay I'm back
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: wb
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ty
<ahoneybun> np
 * ahoneybun admits he flashed android today but flashed back to ubuntu
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: did you get the link?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nope
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: http://i.imgur.com/dIgFhkZ.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<ahoneybun> np
<Akiva-Thinkpad> That looks MUCH better!
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> ListItem API is under heavy dev right now
 * ahoneybun wants to make a app so bad
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: Cannot assign to non-existent property "alwaysExpanded"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, what component are you doing that to?
<ahoneybun> I just took it out
<ahoneybun> ListItems
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, quick tip
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when you are making a new property, hold ctrl, and press space
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that will give you a list of items you can complet
 * ahoneybun does not understand property at all
<ahoneybun> I want a app that you can type a list for your grocery shopping
<ahoneybun> like google keep kinda
<ahoneybun> but for shopping
<ahoneybun> I need to put a text field to enter a item, then place that item on the list and have a check box to mark that I got that item Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, btw, do you know about the showcase?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, by the way...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> component = MyComponent{}
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: yea showcase is awesome
<Akiva-Thinkpad> property = MyComponent{propertyOfMyComponent: }
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, you can make your own properties; do you know how to do that?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: can you give me a example?
<ahoneybun> no clue
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, yah sure, do you have team viewer?
<ahoneybun> I can get it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah would be easy that way
<ahoneybun> is the one in the store ok or do I need to get it from the site?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> site
<ahoneybun> ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, one thing I am working on after rtm is a pair programming plugin for the sdk
<ahoneybun> oh?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah; going to use the libinfinity api
<ahoneybun> downloading it
<ahoneybun> this is all  new to me
<ahoneybun> newbie but I want to learn
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, great :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 648 859 682 is my address
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 2642
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is the pw
<ahoneybun> right now my app has a text field lol
<ahoneybun> but I want to center it
<ahoneybun> postionAt or something like that
<ahoneybun> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc/html/qml-ubuntu-components-textfield.html#positionAt-method
<ahoneybun> I'll show you lol
<ahoneybun> I want a "real" app in the store!
<ahoneybun> installing Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool
<ahoneybun> can I show you mine?.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, lol that was a lot of fun
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways do you have a bit better of an idea what you are doing now?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: a bit
<ahoneybun> I'm going to save that code
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: thanks very much
 * ahoneybun wonders what he can remove lol
 * ahoneybun trys to get it to stop changing the labels
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anybody know how to access the scientific calculator mode in the calculator?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah well i'm headed out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> later
<Akiva-Thinkpad> to no one who spoke in the last 4 hours ;_;
<popey> nik90: clock 109 fails click reviewers....  - desktop_Icon (clock)
<popey> 	'clock-app' specified as icon in .desktop file for app 'clock', which is not available in the click package.
<popey> 	http://askubuntu.com/questions/417369/what-does-desktop-icon-mean/417370
<nik90> popey: I saw, but I didn't change anythere there, so why the sudden failure?
<nik90> s/anythere/anything
 * popey tests 109 on his device
<popey> nik90: something odd here, the 109 build fails to start on my device
<nik90> hmm let me try
<popey> my device is on ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed 249
<popey> the click came from jenkins
<nik90> I am trying on rtm r1
<nik90> popey: it works for me. I install 211 from trunk and it opens on my device
<popey> 211?
 * popey tries on his rtm device
<nik90> 111 sry
<Festour> Hi all
<popey> hi
<Festour> how enable setup publick key authentification? That button not work
<popey> nik90: 109 in store
 * nik90 updates
<mzanetti> popey: hey, know what would be cool, if app publishers could subscribe to some email notification service for new comments on apps
<nik90> +
<popey> +1
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey, why did your blog post about Bacon2D disappear again?
<mzanetti> looked interesting to me... would like to read it :)
<popey> mzanetti: i thought the same thing!
<vitimiti> hi
<popey> hello
<rpadovani> mzanetti, again? It disapperead only last monday, that wasn't ready. I think I'll publish it tomorrow morning
<ahoneybun> incoming IGN webapp
<nik90> popey: hey, for me the alarm doesn't ring in devel-proposed #249.
<nik90> popey: the indicator-datetime shows the alarms correctly, but when the time passes it dont see any notification and nothing happens
<ahoneybun> nik90: my alarm worked
<nik90> ahoneybun: are you running image 249?
 * ahoneybun checks
<ahoneybun> r243
<ahoneybun> in the about
<nik90> ahoneybun: yeah you are running the devel channel where 243 is the latest.
<nik90> ahoneybun: I am running 249 with devel proposed channel
<ahoneybun> only update is from the clock v.3.1.109
<ahayzen> Anyone have any idea which of these changes could have broken autopilot mocking for music-app http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/244.changes ... strangely it is only broken on device? I've been going through the logs and haven't spotted anything obvious yet :(
<ahoneybun> nik90: I can't stop the webapp from opening a browser window
<ahoneybun> the problem I have it that it goes from m.gotobus.com to search.gotobus.com/
<nik90> ahoneybun: sry, I am a QML guy who has never played around with web-apps
<nik90> ahoneybun: talk to daker when he comes online
<ahoneybun> ok thanks nik90
<ahoneybun> how do I get the SDK to let me install the app onto the device
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> it will not let me
<ahoneybun> nik90: is there any APN settings on 249?
<nik90> ahoneybun: not sure
<ahoneybun> nik90: ok thanks
 * ahoneybun away!
<rpadovani> mzanetti, popey http://blog.rpadovani.com/en/2014/09/create-your-first-qml-game-with-bacon2d/
<ahoneybun> how does one install the RTM image?
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=foo
<popey> where "foo" is something from the "ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels" output
<ahoneybun> popey: I put a IGN webapp, but I'm still trying to fix the gotobus app
<mzanetti> rpadovani: thanks
<wafflehead> hey there! I was just poking around with ubuntu-sdk. I installed a kit and the whole process went through and created /dev in my root tree. Now, when I try to build a project it ask me to create a kit again. Have you guys had this issue before?
<ahoneybun> wafflehead: I have not
<ahoneybun> popey: I;m trying to make  a grocery list app
<mihir> popey: ping
<mihir> nik90: hey
 * nik90 whispers hey
<mihir> nik90: heheheh :P everything is good ?
<nik90> mihir: Almost good, (having a small headache)
<mihir> nik90: ohh okay , my weekend almost got wasted by pathetic internet  :(
<nik90> oh
<mihir> anyway let's talk tomorrow then , get well soon :)
<nik90> yeah that would be better indeed :)
<mihir> nik90: no issues :) have great week tomorrow.
<nik90> mihir: you too
<mihir> popey: when you see this , could you please trigger Jenkins on this MR , i am not sure why it is not triggered since yesterday.
<mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/5-Improved-EventDetails/+merge/235333
<popey> mihir: done
<mihir> popey: ahh  that was quick !!! thanks :)
<popey> np
<ahoneybun> nik90: you have exp in html5 or qml?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: late pong
<mhall119> rpadovani: this game tutorial is fantastic, could we host a copy of it on developer.ubuntu.com?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I have a few webapps on the store
<mhall119> ahoneybun: \o/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: like 4 lol
<mhall119> yeah, webapps are easy
<ahoneybun> IGN GotoBus Broward College and WellsFargo
<ahoneybun> but I want to make gotobus better
<ahoneybun> Exec=webapp-container --enable-back-forward --store-session-cookies --webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.gotobus.com/* http?://search.gotobus.com/search/* \ http://m.gotobus.com %u
<ahoneybun> that is what I put for the new domain
<mhall119> ahoneybun: http://developer.ubuntu.com/pioneers/#com.ubuntu.developer.aaronhoneycutt look at that :)
<ahoneybun> \0/
<ahoneybun> does that mean I get a shirt?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: if you find alex_abreu in here or #ubuntu-webapps tomorrow he can probably help you with the URL regexes
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yup, too bad you didn't do this at FOSSETCON, I had two on hand
<ahoneybun> damn!
<mhall119> ahoneybun: next time I get a dump of developer names from the store you'll get an email asking you to fill out info for your shirt
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ok I wish I had my laptop
<ahoneybun> any idea about the .desktop mhall119 ?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8398889/
<ahoneybun> I have my N4 with Ubuntu on it btw
<mhall119> ahoneybun: sorry no, alex or daker might be able to help you tomorrow
<ahoneybun> ok I read the docs and it says do it like that
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/5-Improved-EventDetails/+merge/235333
<ahoneybun> \0/ fixed it!!!
<nik90> ahoneybun: you have more apps in the store than me :P
<ahoneybun> nik90: webapps dont count to me lol
<nik90> ahoneybun: make one qml app and you will be in the same boat as me
<ahoneybun> nik90: I'm trying
<ahoneybun> to make a grocery list app
<nik90> cool
<ahoneybun> *trying
<ahoneybun> lol
 * ahoneybun was kinda taking from the notes-app
<ahoneybun> I just updated my GotoBus app
<popey> ahoneybun: you need a comma
<popey> --webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.gotobus.com/* http?://search.gotobus.com/search/* should be --webappUrlPatterns=https?://m.gotobus.com/*,http?://search.gotobus.com/search/*
<ahoneybun> yea I fixed that thanks popey
<popey> also, all on one line
<popey> oh, missed that
<ahoneybun> popey: I updated it and I need a reviw :)
 * popey gets beer to celebrate
<ahoneybun> *review
 * popey reviews before beer
<popey> right, now beer
 * ahoneybun grabs a blue moon
 * popey has Doombar
<ahoneybun> yay 0.2 of gotobus is up!
<popey> ahoneybun: having fun? ☻
<ahoneybun> popey: yea I'm working on my Grocery List app now
<ahoneybun> was working but now the button is overlaying the list
<Festour> Hi all!
<Festour> What i should do, if i cant enable RW System on my device?
<Festour> Someone?
<nik90> Festour: why not?
<nik90> Festour: How did you try to convert it into a RW system?
<ahoneybun> about using rows....
<rpadovani> mhall119, it would be an honour for me
<rpadovani> mhall119, and of course fell free to fix mistakes / rewrite in properly english :-)
<ahoneybun> *proper english
<ahoneybun> lol
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, exactly what I was talking about :D
<ahoneybun> yea rpadovani
<ahoneybun> nik90: what was the command for proposed?
 * ahoneybun downloads the rtm/devel
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-14
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> popey, do you think you can upload http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/tmp/help.ubuntucoredev_0.5_all.click with "Updated translations."?
<popey> dholbach: sure thing
 * dholbach hugs popey
<popey> all done dholbach
<dholbach> thanks a bunch!
<popey> np
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Eat a Hoagie Day! 😃
<popey> JamesTait: single handedly driving traffic to the subway sandwich page of wikipedia
<JamesTait> 😃
<JamesTait> I'm not on commission from Greggs.
<davmor2> Honest gov'nor
<brendand> davmor2, wouldn't it be more like 'tis truth i tell thee' :)
<popey> balloons: seems calculator also still has utopic building, can this please be disabled (across all apps?)? https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-mathjs-2-upgrade/+merge/268046
<ahayzen> popey, OWM radar seems pretty accurate as well... rain just beyond Oxford (it just stopped raining :-) )
<popey> hah
<popey> ahayzen: what's the api like?
<ahayzen> not sure, haven't looked yet
<popey> kk
<popey> morning balloons ^^ :D
<balloons> aye-aye
<popey> ta
<mcphail> nemo: I'll be back from work around 2230 UK time this evening. If you're around and free we can have another look at hw
<nemo> m'k
<nemo> mcphail: well first thing that would be nice to have would be verbose build logs to look into that link error
<nemo> which seems likely due to using libs from wrong location, or else you wouldn'tve gotten to linking
<mcphail> nemo: OK. I've got a tarball of the tweaked source from my backup machine. I'll ping you later when I've got it building again. Remind me of the build flags to get a verbose log output?
<nemo> mcphail: make VERBOSE=1 oughta do the trick
<mcphail> nemo: ack
<justCarakas> looks like ubuntu started an add campain on android  :D https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t35.0-12/12011693_10206563951450537_2014479127_o.jpg?oh=e515a8ae9d301e189b815fbce73905be&oe=55F8F979
<carlduke2> Hi everyone, I'm working on a open source project for ubuntu, it's called IntelligentSecurity
<carlduke2> and provides face authentication using a webcam
<carlduke2> if you want to check it out, its hosted on github
<carlduke2> https://github.com/charslab/IntelligentSecurity
<nemo> huh. kinda neat
<nemo> I've never had any luck w/ that on my phone which was why I switched to swipe pattern and fingerprint, but still fun
<nemo> (my android phone)
<nemo> might work better on a laptop too
<nemo> more reliable positioning and such
<carlduke2> check it out, it works on any desktop/laptop
<carlduke2> I must say it works pretty well too, after some training it can recognize my face even with low light and a shitty webcam
<carlduke2> its based on opencv
<nemo> carlduke2: well, problem w/ that is always false positives I 'spose
<nemo> carlduke2: does it do clever things to cut down on the photo trick? like trying to see if the image seems live?
<carlduke2> Nothing still implemented against photo trick, although it seems not to recognize them as positive (but it may happen with me only)
<carlduke2> so that's one thing which has to be implemented
<carlduke2> but you may try it for yourself
<carlduke2> do you have qt creator installed?
<nemo> carlduke2: well. I do have qt build env for Hedgewars ☺
<nemo> carlduke2: but I'm not physically at my machine so wouldn't do much good.
<carlduke2> just install qtcreator, clone the repo, run configure_env.sh and build it :D
<nemo> p'raps someone here might be interested
<carlduke2> yeah that would be nice
<carlduke2> you develop hedgewars?
<carlduke2> nemo: np, test it when you can :D
<nemo> carlduke2: ah. yeah
<nemo> carlduke2: been poking code into hedgewars since jan 2009
<nemo> but. what w/ the kids now my commit rate has fallen way off
<nemo> so has unc0rr's so we definitely have a bit of a problem there
<carlduke2> wow, that's cool
<carlduke2> oh yaeh i can image
<maxvanceffer> Hello to all spent 4 hours, and can not play any sound from app... can some body help
<maxvanceffer> ???
<balloons> ping nik90
<rschroll> aquarius: I'm around if you'd like to chat.
<aquarius> heya rschroll!
<aquarius> you've been making lots of progress )
<aquarius> and I'm too busy to do anything :(
<rschroll> That's what boredom does...
<aquarius> rschroll, but the container (in my fork) roughly works -- what I don't know is how to wire up all the cmake stuff
<aquarius> I did manage to establish that one can loop in cmake, so we can basically loop from 1 to 20 and create a container-${n}.desktop and container-${n}.url-dispatcher for each, I think
<aquarius> but I think the thing I'd best do is actually get this all running on the phone, which is why I wanted to talk to you :)
<rschroll> sounds good.
<rschroll> I hadn't seen your webapp branch yet.  Taking a look now
<aquarius> rschroll, first, stupid, question: to open a cmake project in Ubuntu SDK, I browse to and open CMakeLists.txt in the root, right
<aquarius> ?
<rschroll> Yes.  And then it will complain about not being able to find a .user file and offer you a non-sensical dialog
<rschroll> Let me clone the project myself and see what happens
<aquarius> OK. If I do that, I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12412293/
<rschroll> or just look at your message, I guess....
<aquarius> which claims to be missing sqlite3, but I don't know how to add that, and I have no idea where it's looking for it (it should be in some sort of chroot, since I've only chosen the Kit for my Bq phone, not for the desktop)
<rschroll> yeah.  sqplite is the problem
<rschroll> In Qt Creator Tools > Options
<rschroll> Choose "Ubuntu" from the left-hand side
<rschroll> "Click" should be the first tab on the right.  It should list "Click build targets"
<aquarius> it does
<rschroll> there should be on with armhf architecture.  Click the maintain button
<aquarius> yup
<rschroll> You should have a root shell in the chroot now
<aquarius> do I then just apt-get install sqlite3?
<aquarius> (I do have a root shell in the chroot)
<rschroll> libsqlite3-dev
<aquarius> installing...
<nik90> balloons: pong
<aquarius> (sorry you have to give me the little kids class in compiling things. This is why I write stuff in Python :))
<rschroll> After that, you can close the chroot shell.  Then, on your machine run 'click-chroot-agent -r'
<rschroll> It does some magic I don't understand to make things work.
<rschroll> (I still don't understand why we're not writing scopes in javascript....)
<aquarius> OK. I closed Qt Creator, ran click-chroot-agent -r, opened Qt Creator again, and... same error.
<aquarius> so, maybe I configured the wrong chroot, although I don't think I did.
<aquarius> Will try again.
<rschroll> I've screwed that up before.
<rschroll> I'll check my chroot to see if other sqlite stuff is installed
<rschroll> Wait -- I screwed things up for you
<rschroll> Uninstall libsqlite3-dev
<rschroll> Install instead libsqlite3-dev:armhf
<rschroll> (I've wasted hours tracking down that mistake before....)
<rschroll> Well, if that's a thing.  I'm not sure the dev packages are architecture dependent....
<aquarius> ahaha!
<aquarius> that has fixed it :)
<aquarius> nice one
<rschroll> *sigh of relief*
<aquarius> ok. Now to work out how to run it on the device...
<rschroll> Click projects on the left column
<aquarius> hm, Qt Creator makes me choose one of addtodash or addtodash-scope to deploy.
<aquarius> (that's a question: both the scope and the app know how to create the initial database, yes?)
<rschroll> I've chosen addtodash myself
<aquarius> ok, deploying the app
<rschroll> The scope cannot.  It looks like it doesn't even have write access to that directory
<aquarius> ah, yes, you said that
<aquarius> so if they open the scope first we just display the "Manage your apps" button which launches the app?
<rschroll> We should check the behavior of the scope when the database does not exist, and show a usage message
<aquarius> (which we'd need to display somehow anyway)
<rschroll> or that
<aquarius> treat it the same as "the DB exists but there's no apps in it"
<rschroll> yeah, probably
<rschroll> I already have the manage button working in the query branch.
<rschroll> We just need to see what happens when the database is gone.
<rschroll> brb
<aquarius> ah, we haven't got the content hub stuff wired up yet.
<aquarius> so, how do you fancy adding the cmake stuff to the container folder? (I'll send a pull request first so you can review the code, natch)
<rschroll> The content hub should be working....
<aquarius> addtodash wasn't showing up in the Share menu from the browser
<aquarius> will try again :)
<aquarius> oh, haha, it is now
<rschroll> Great!
<rschroll> Yeah, if you have the containers in place, I can try to get things wired together
<aquarius> once I've added an app, should the scope work?
<rschroll> It should
<aquarius> (once I've deployed the scope, which I shall try now)
<rschroll> It should be running as long as the app is
<rschroll> look for it in the scopes list
<aquarius> I don't have to deploy addtodash-scope to get it on the phone?
<rschroll> The both get installed together.  The question is which gets run with output going back to Qt creator
<aquarius> oh, gotcha
<rschroll> (I think)
<aquarius> well, would you look at that. Works! Nice.
<mcphail> nemo: ping
<rschroll> whadaya know...
<aquarius> the "Settings" stuff in the menu is built into the scope API, yes? Or can we make that open the app?
<aquarius> this is cool.
<rschroll> Scope settings are very limited.
<rschroll> I don't think we can trigger the app from them.
<aquarius> bah humbug.
<rschroll> But we can put a result at the bottom of the scope that launches the app
<rschroll> see the query branch
<aquarius> ya, that was my thought
<aquarius> Need to save the images, but I think we're probably best if that's done from C++? I can do it in pure QML if I have to but it's hassle; it'd be a lot easier for you to just do a Qt HTTP request and bang the result in the DB... or maybe even on the filesystem, then we can use the new Thumbnailer?
<aquarius> so I'll hand you an image URL somehow
<rschroll> I don't know if it makes sense to get the image in the webview, base64-encode it, and pass it out that way?
<rschroll> Should we store them base64 encoded in the database?
<rschroll> Or write them to the filesystem and store the path in the database?
<rschroll> Or store the binaries in the database?  But then what?
<aquarius> that's hard, because of cross-origin issues; reading an image's actual data requires either XHRing it off the server with a good XHR implementation (the one *in* the webview, and then we don't have base64) or writing it into a canvas and then toDataURLing it back out
<aquarius> I can do both of those if need be, and if you reckon that fetching the image in Qt would be harder, I will do
<aquarius> It's worth investigating the new Ubuntu thumbnailer service, I think; if that turns out to be worth using, I think we'll need to store the images on the filesystem and store the path in the DB
<aquarius> https://michihenning.wordpress.com/2015/08/15/a-fast-thumbnailer-for-ubuntu/
<aquarius> if it's *not* worth using that then we can probably store base64 URLs in the DB... but can we give a data URL to the scope to display an image?
<rschroll> Will the scope take advantage of the thumbnailer?
<aquarius> I don't know.
<aquarius> it *ought* to
<rschroll> Not our problem, really.
<aquarius> the point of the thumbnailer is to be super fast so scopes can use it
<rschroll> I've managed to pass data URLs to scope things before, so that should work
<aquarius> huh
<aquarius> interestingly, it looks like it provides a Magic URL Type
<aquarius> which there'd be nothing stopping us using in the app too
<rschroll> what does?
<aquarius> the thumbnailer
<rschroll> nifty
<aquarius> One API is a QML plugin that registers itself as an image provider for QQuickAsyncImageProvider. This allows the caller to to pass a URI that encodes a query for a local or remote thumbnail at a particular size; if the URI matches the registered provider, QML transfers control to the entry points in our plugin.
<aquarius> that *suggests* that one can set the source of a QML Image to thumbnailer:http://example.com/img.jpg or something
<aquarius> and then the thumbnailer will cache it
<aquarius> and then it'll be available to the scope too
<aquarius> and we didn't have to do any work at all; we just store the upstream image
<aquarius> but... the docs don't actually *say* that works, they just imply it ;)
<rschroll> of course.  Documentation is for weenies.
<aquarius> need to ping michi or jamesh
<aquarius> neither of whom hang in this channel, it seems
 * aquarius pings jamesh
<aquarius> although it's a bit early for him :)
<aquarius> OK. So, I should change the container to not do all the chaining stuff, but instead to save its status every time it's made active, yes?
<rschroll> I'm not too worried about the icons.  One way or another we'll get it to work.
<aquarius> how does the container know where the database is?
<aquarius> I don't think QML LocalStorage can open an arbitrarily named database, can it?
<rschroll> No.  But you give it a name and that reliably maps to the same location on the filesystem
<aquarius> no.
<aquarius> actually...
<aquarius> they get different appids.
<aquarius> is that going to mean they get different .local/share folders?
<aquarius> I hope not.
<aquarius> need to check that!
<rschroll> I think that the .local/share comes from the package name
<rschroll> not the app_id
<aquarius> yeah. Hope so :)
<aquarius> ok, I will make that change before sending a pull request for the containers
<aquarius> but... this is cool. Nice work
<rschroll> About the containers:
<rschroll> Should they keep updating their current URL?
<aquarius> I don't think so.
<rschroll> If they started at nyt.com, but you follow links to guardian.co.uk, should the next trigger of nyt.com use this container?
<aquarius> ah, you can't do that
<aquarius> if you navigate outside the domain, it opens in the browser.
<rschroll> sounds good
<rschroll> no worries there, then
<aquarius> yup
<aquarius> we can pass a more or less limiting URL pattern to a container if need be and it'll honour it, but for the moment I'm inclined to not make that a configurable thing, and we'll expose it later if need be
<rschroll> yeah, so I think the container just has to write its id, url, and current time to the database everytime it gets focus
<aquarius> and then we're good
<rschroll> then the launcher has to figure out what to do with that....
<aquarius> excellent.
<aquarius> yeah. Did you establish whether the scope code can decide on the URL to launch after the user chooses something?
<rschroll> I've been reading the docs, but it's not clear.
<rschroll> I'll have to try and see what happens
<aquarius> yeah
<rschroll> BTW, a cool trick:
<aquarius> (have asked michi about the thumbnailer on g+)
<rschroll> If you make a bookmark with URL application:///<app-id>_<version>.desktop, you can use our scope to launch an app
<aquarius> oh yes!
<rschroll> Or scope://app-id to launch scopes
<aquarius> so if we can be faster than the app scope then that'd be a good demo :)
<rschroll> Let's try not to break this as we add the containers...
<aquarius> I think we'd need a little special handling for that in the scope, otherwise the container will get launched and then look empty :)
<aquarius> but that's a neat trick
<rschroll> Yeah.  I don't know if we put it in the docs.  But as an easter egg it's sorta cool.
<rschroll> We can't get icons for them automatically due to confinement, so making it look nice would take some work
<rschroll> And you have to update the URL everytime there's a new version....
<rschroll> Have you used the new ListItems yet?
<aquarius> you can say current-user-version instead of a version number, so that bit's not a problem, although icons are :)
<aquarius> I haven't used the new ListItems; every time I try to use the provided nice ListItems they don't do a thing I want and I end up implementing my own on top of ListItems.Empty anyway :(
<rschroll> :(
<rschroll> I saw they had drag-and-drop support, which would be nice for ordering favorites
<rschroll> But when I tried to use them, they looked ugly
<aquarius> yeah. It did occur to me that maybe we should try to look really really nice, to encourage people to use this
<rschroll> There's definitely a lot of polish we can add once things are working.
<aquarius> might be worth talking to super-skill design people; snwh or kevin feyder or someone
<aquarius> lots of cool ideas to add once things are working, yeah. Recommendations sourced from a server; sharing; etc. But we'll get it working first :)
<rschroll> One design project I already anticipate -- it'd be nice to have similar but distinguishable icons for the various containers
<aquarius> oh?
<rschroll> So when you have several open, you don't have the same icon 5 times in your icon bar thing on the left.
<rschroll> (there's probably an official name for that)
<aquarius> (the Launcher)
<aquarius> yes. That would be good.
<aquarius> What we really want there, of course, is a dynamic icon so it looks like the actual icon for the webapp
<aquarius> but I don't believe that's possible :(
<rschroll> With our database technique, the oft-used webapps will end up using the same container each time, so you might started to get to know htem
<rschroll> The website icon would be better, of course, but not possible...
<aquarius> who would know about this, I wonder?
<aquarius> tedg, ping: is there any way that a phone app can set its Launcher icon? For example, could it set its Icon line in its .desktop file to be /home/phablet/.local/share/appid/mydynamicicon.png and then overwrite that if it wanted?
<aquarius> I suspect it *has* to be a name which gets looked up on the icon path, which isn't anywhere we can write to :(
<aquarius> the desktop file *spec* says it can be an absolute path
<aquarius> that'd be sweet if it works.
<rschroll> Another thing to try.
<aquarius> gotta hardcode the path to our app directory, which will sod us up in multi-user, but that's a problem for five years from now :)
<rschroll> So for now: I'll see about launching containers from the scope.  You'll get containers recording progress to a database.
<rschroll> We'll find out about thumbnailer URLs.
<aquarius> ok. the thumbnailer can only read filesystem files.
<aquarius> (got an answer from michi)
<rschroll> that was quick
<aquarius> so if we want to *use* the thumbnailer then we'll need to write the icons to the filesystem
<aquarius> not sure if we want to use it or whether we're faster to read our own database. I *suspect* the thumbnailer is faster
<aquarius> but that'll need testing.
<rschroll> I'll start futzing with a C++ downloader
<aquarius> cool
<aquarius> the app already does some work to get an icon, but it needs to do more (in particular, it doesn't look for shortcut icons, or yet read any manifest)
<rschroll> That's a place where we can just keep adding search locations as we think of them.
<rschroll> The API from the qML side won't change.
<aquarius> yup
<rschroll> But now, time for me to make dinner.
<rschroll> I'll try to hang around here more often, so we can chat again as things come up.
<aquarius> cheers, pal
<aquarius> if you're on Telegram, you could join the Ubuntu Apps group? Lots of useful discussion there
<aquarius> I can invite you if you want.
<rschroll> You kids and your crazy new technologies.
<rschroll> I'll try to check it out.
<aquarius> I know! I'm just so l33t
<rschroll> thanks
<aquarius> let me know if you wanna join and I'll do an invite. I think there's a link you can click somewhere to join it but I don't know what it is :)
<rschroll> might as well see what the fuss is about.  Thanks.
<popey> aquarius: gary wang made a patch / recommendation for changing the calendar icon iirc
<popey> if thats any use
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1453795
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1453795 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps can't change their own app icon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> bah
<popey> pretty sure I saw a patch somewhere
<aquarius> that absolutely would be of use, if it works :)
<aquarius> we'll try the absolute path trick :)
<mcphail> it would be nice if there was a framework for "dynamic" icons. They seem quite useful
<aquarius> What's the best way to react to my app being switched to? (That is, made the foreground focused app?)
<aquarius> MainView.onActiveChanged?
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> Qt.application.state == Qt.ApplicationActive
<aquarius> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-qt.html#application-prop
<aquarius> that took a long time to find.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-15
<nemo> mcphail: pong
<nemo> hm bit late sorry, but did you get a verbose log?
<mcphail> nemo: if it is helpful, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12412453/ is all I got. Off to bed now
<nemo> kk
<nemo> gn
<dholbach> good morning
<aquarius> appdevs, I'm trying to build an app and am having problems with cmake stuff; http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416080/ shows the error, and indeed "/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/moc" does not exist. What do I need to install to get it?
<aquarius> ah, fixed
<mcphail> what was the problem?
<mcphail> (I'd have thought moc would be installed by standard in the chroots...)
<aquarius> so would I
<aquarius> apt-get install qtbase5-dev-tools:armhf got what was needed
<mcphail> maybe worth a bug report?
<aquarius> no idea whether it's a bug, or my setup, or what. A bug report would be useless; I can't report back on whether a fix fixed it
<aquarius> currently being frustrated by: "lint_hooks_multiple_apps: more than one desktop app specified in hooks"
<aquarius> which is a stupid error because it's preventing me from building a package which works fine!
<mcphail> aquarius: yes - these appear to be banned
<aquarius> yes, I'm specifying more than one desktop app because I have more than one desktop app in my package, which works fine and is allowed!
<mcphail> aquarius: I did work out an exploit for the multiple apps thing, so they are probably banned for good reason
<mcphail> aquarius: http://themcphails.uk/leakytrust.njmcphail_0.1_armhf.click is an example where you can leak information from one trusted app to another which has network permissions
<mcphail> (open the trusted one then the malicious one and look at the logs)
<aquarius> indeed. The point of having multiple apps is that they can share information.
<mcphail> aquarius: yes, but the problem is the multiple apps don't have to have the same security permissions, hence information can leak/be leaked from an app the user trusts
<t1mp> what should happen when an app changes the height of the header? should it always show?
<aquarius> t1mp, I don't think I can see why changing the header height should change its behaviour?
<t1mp> aquarius: well there are some corner cases, for example to expose the header you have to drag the linked flickable for at least half of the header's height
<t1mp> aquarius: so increasing the header height might bring you in a state where you cannot easily expose the header by dragging any more
<t1mp> I could just check for that case
<aquarius> You can legitimately limit the header's height so it can't be any more than, say, 50% of screen, I would think
<t1mp> and in other cases keep the header hidden/exposed as it was before changing the header height
<aquarius> since a header which is 60% of my screen is in no meaningful way a header :)
<t1mp> aquarius: I'm working on a new Header component that app developers may want to abuse in ways that I did not consider useful
<aquarius> also, I think that the amount you drag the flickable down to show the header ought to not vary with the header's height but with the screen's height, myself
<t1mp> aquarius: currently when you drag the flickable, the header will move the same amount as the flickable
<aquarius> yup
<t1mp> aquarius: and when you release, the header will show/hide depending on whether it is more or less than half open
<aquarius> and when a certain amount of the header has been pulled on screen, it will then be in "I get shown" mode when you let go, agreed
<aquarius> but I think that the "certain amount" should be min(header.height/2, screen.height/10)
<t1mp> aquarius: currently the certain amount is header.height/2, and nobody complained about it yet
<aquarius> so I don't have to pull a large header further onto screen before it shows
<aquarius> yeah, but nobody sets the header to be large, at the moment :)
<aquarius> I didn't even know you *could* set the header height!
<aquarius> and this is only a concern for large headers, right?
<t1mp> aquarius: you cannot now, the new Header will be an Item that you can size the way you want
<aquarius> *nod*
<t1mp> aquarius: another issue is that if the flickable contentHeight is not much bigger than the flickable height, then its amount of flicking is limited, maybe less than header.height/2 or screen.height/10
<aquarius> t1mp, and there's also a problem if the flickable is not the screen height
<aquarius> that is: you have a header, then a flickable, then a static thing at the bottom of the screen
<t1mp> that should work fine
<aquarius> if the flickable can't be flicked the amount needed to make the header appear, then I'd say: the header always shows :)
<t1mp> the header should not be above the flickable in y-direction though, but overlay it (in z-direction)
<aquarius> mm... sorta
<aquarius> I *constantly* have issues with that because the stuff at the top of my flickable ends up under the header :(
<t1mp> brb, meeting
<t1mp> aquarius: the header supposedly sets the topMargin of the Flickable to avoid that. When do you have problems with it?
<aquarius> t1mp, next time I run into the issue I'll ping you about it and see what I'm doing wrong
<t1mp> aquarius: ok, thansk
<t1mp> *thanks
<aquarius> Is it actually the truth that multiple apps in one click package are banned?
<davmor2> popey: in the reminders app you setup for testing can you switch to local storage and try and set a reminder on a note please, I get a blank time and date wheel
<popey> davmor2: ok, let me try
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-09-15-130552.png
<popey> wfm
<davmor2> popey: cool might just be an issue here then I'll do a fresh install and see if something got screw up after Lunch
<cwayne> aquarius: don't think so, i've got some in the store like that (well, a scope and a webapp in one click)
<aquarius> cwayne, scope + app works, but two apps throws a lint error :(
<aquarius> *and* there's no way to hide an app from the apps scope, either :(
<cwayne> yeah, thats obnoxious
<aquarius> cwayne, hence asking :)
<cwayne> i hadnt realized of the lint errors, just that we couldnt hide apps :)
<kenvandine> mzanetti, i pushed another revision of my twoeleven branch that updates all the sdk usage to 1.3 and fixes the UbuntuShape deprecation
<mzanetti> kenvandine, thanks!
<mzanetti> kenvandine, cann you please propose a MP with that branch?
<kenvandine> mzanetti, i can't for +junk branches
<kenvandine> i tried that last night :)
<kenvandine> mzanetti, you should create a project for that
<mzanetti> oh... right
<mzanetti> :D
<davmor2> popey: Meh fresh install and I still get this http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/no-date.png
<davmor2> popey: works in the clock app I assume it is the same element?
<popey> hmmm
<popey> davmor2: you're right, I had the wrong version of the click.
<popey> mzanetti: ^
<popey> davmor2: its only a problem on rc-proposed, on retail device it's fine
<mzanetti> wat?
<mzanetti> popey, is this a real problem?
<popey> well, I can only reproduce it on rc-proposed which says it's probably a UITK issue
<mzanetti> fwiw, don't see it here
<popey> it's fine on my retail phone
<mzanetti> I use rc-proposed
<popey> davmor2: what you using?
<davmor2> rc-proposed
<davmor2> ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en --recovery-image recovery-arale.img
<popey> I'm on krillin
 * mzanetti on bq
<mzanetti> does this onlyhappen with the qs-submitted click package or also with the publised one?
<davmor2> no idea let me reflash
<popey> lemme downgrade it on my phone to see
<popey> version from the store on my rc-proposed phone is fine
<davmor2> mzanetti: so the version on rc-proposed works as expected
<popey> and if you upgrade, it breaks?
<davmor2> popey: yeap
<popey> davmor2: any chance you can file a bug and paste the app log file?
<davmor2> popey: sure let me try stable first though
<popey> kk
<popey> if you could finish the QA and let us know if there's any other issues or if that's the only issue, that would be magic
<davmor2> popey: will do
<popey> thanks!
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: so it is working fine on stable.  I have a theory is rc proposed using 1.3 of the uitk and stable using 1.2?
<popey> i see same version on both devices
<davmor2> popey: so not that then
<mzanetti> davmor2, it is using 1.3
<mzanetti> davmor2, but on stable too ;)
<mzanetti> davmor2, might mean 1.3 broke on rc-proposed
<davmor2> mzanetti: yeah figured that out now it was just the only difference I could think of
<mzanetti> davmor2, there's an upgrade to my phone... doing that now
<mzanetti> let's see if I start hitting this
<davmor2> mzanetti: I'm on image 113
<mzanetti> those numbers are random to me
<davmor2> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12417883/
<mzanetti> still not happening for me
<mzanetti> davmor2, I might have spotted an issue from that log you pasted
<davmor2> mzanetti: \o/
<mzanetti> popey, can you please test it with this branch on a device where you can repro the issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/align-imports/+merge/271139
<mzanetti> davmor2, ^
<popey> mzanetti: yes.
<popey> just building now
<mzanetti> thanks
<davmor2> meh sorry screen had blanked while I looked at the rest of the app, thanks popey
<popey> mzanetti: nope, same issue
<mzanetti> ok... I'm lost them... can't repro...
<popey> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Pickers/1.3/DatePicker.qml:592: TypeError: Cannot call method 'resetPicker' of null
<mzanetti> that's an issue in the Picker itself
<popey> ok
<carlduke> check out my project IntelligentSecurity on github!! https://github.com/charslab/IntelligentSecurity
<carlduke> its for ubuntu!
<carlduke> facial recognition for security :D
<balloons> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> balloons, pong
<davmor2> popey: I just realised it is the same on desktop already :(
<popey> davmor2: "yay"
<popey> davmor2: so, do we get a pass then?
<davmor2> popey: nope can't create an account from the app, you tap the button nothing, was stuck in meetings so picked up again now
<davmor2> popey: infact it crashes the app I can't do anything now :(
<davmor2> back after tea
<popey> kk
<davmor2> popey: there is definitely something screwy going on here.  Because I selected no to the initial asking of setting up an account, when I go into the menu and select the add account button the ui hard freezes all I can do is close the app
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1496084 https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1496086
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496084 in Ubuntu Notes app "0.5.490: Can't connect to reminders account from inside the app" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496086 in Ubuntu Notes app "0.5.490: UI element around setting time for reminder fails to display anything" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: oooohhhhh that's interesting, I just noticed checking against my ota6 device,  ON ota 6 if I goto settings→accounts evernote accounts shows notes,  on 0.5.490 it shows as com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders  I wonder if that is having any adverse effects on things like apparmor
<aquarius> rschroll, well... it all works, here, as far as I can tell. The basics, anyway. Rock.
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: Bingo syslog is showing a load of apparmor DENIED's
<kivi> popey, hey is the competition still on? I want to submit my app I've been working on
<aquarius> rschroll, also, the absolute-path-to-container-icon trick works too, although it is (again) rejected by lint, so we may not be actually able to do it
<aquarius> rschroll, and they have semi-good reasons to reject it, too, admittedly.
<rschroll> aquarius: Even if we get it in place with the absolute paths, I suspect the UI does its own caching.  Who knows when the updated image would actually be shown
<aquarius> rschroll, this is true, actually
<aquarius> rschroll, was nice to see that it worked, but I don't think it's a goer for us...
<aquarius> rschroll, I think you're right though that we should give them all distinct icons so visual recognition kicks in
<aquarius> annoyed that it can't be dynamic. It seems that people *want* dynamic icons -- the calendar and clock apps, for example -- and there may be some work going on to make that happen, and if it does we can take advantage of it
<rschroll> With Beru, I've already done work on generating sensibly spaced colors.  We can probably use that to generate icons with the same pattern and different colors for all the containers.
<rschroll> Scopes question for the floor: Is it possible to alter a result in an ActivationQueryBase::activate, to change the URL to be activated?
<rschroll> Alternatively, is it possible to launch a URL from a scope programatically?
<aquarius> t1mp, do you know about scope stuff? or is that all michi?
<aquarius> mzanetti, do you know about the scope api?
<mzanetti> depends on what
<mzanetti> I have an idea... but not in detail
<aquarius> mzanetti, see rschroll's question above, which we're trying to do :)
<mzanetti> hmm... I think altering the result set should be possible, yes. haven't ever tried myself
<mzanetti> launching programmatically should be possible too I think. however your code is only triggered on user interaction...
<rschroll> I've tried result().set_uri(), but that doesn't seem to do anything
<rschroll> I worry that it's operating on a copy
<rschroll> What's going on in more detail:
<rschroll> I have a result with a URL to be launched.  But when the result is activated, I want to run code in the activation handler to change that URL, to launch another app.
<rschroll> I haven't been able to alter the uri, as noted above.
<mzanetti> erm... why not just give the real target in the first place?
<rschroll> We're planning an array of webapp containers, and we want to target a free one.
<rschroll> The list of free containers may change between when the results are prepared and one is activated
<aquarius> rschroll, I have had a thought. One can't start an app other than from the scope. So all that can happen in between the results being prepared and a result being activated is that the user kills one or more containers from the app switcher, right? But if that happens it doesn't invalidate the URLs because all that can happen is that the container we were targeting is now free?
<rschroll> Suppose we launch one bookmark, switch back to the scope, and launch another.  I don't think the scope will refresh its results in between
<rschroll> So all bookmarks other than the 15 most recent will be trying to use the same container, and will clobber each other until the scope is refreshed
<aquarius> aah, yes. Unless we can command a refreshed query when an app is launched
<aquarius> (which would also involve "run code after a thing is tapped on", although it wouldn't need access to the chosen URL)
<rschroll> I've got code running as a result of the icon being selected.  (That's the activation function I mentioned.)
<aquarius> ah, cool. Can that code clear the existing query or refresh it or something?
<aquarius> or does that have the same "you don't have access to it from there" issue that ovewriting the URL does?
<rschroll> We can perform a new query, which ought to refresh the list.  But I don't think we can do that and have the existing URL still load.
<rschroll> Those are two different return codes for the function
<aquarius> darnit
<aquarius> mzanetti, who knows about this stuff in detail? I've sorta lost track. Is it just michi?
<mzanetti> aquarius, alecu perhaps
<aquarius> good thought.
<aquarius> alecu, ping! also, long time no see :)
<alecu> Hello!
<aquarius> heya alecu :)
<alecu> Hey there, sil
<t1mp> aquarius: I don't know about scope stuff
<aquarius> t1mp, no worries -- we have summoned alecu :)
<t1mp> ok :)
<aquarius> alecu, see the scrollback for our question
<t1mp> kalikiana, zsombi: about the Header API https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit# ,
<alecu> Sure, catching up with scrollback now
<t1mp> ^I think I can drop the locked property completely. You can simply not set a flickable..
<t1mp> I don't see a use case where that doesn't work
<t1mp> anyway what 'locked' does now is disconnecting the flickable
<kalikiana> t1mp: say you do have a Flickable but want it to be "locked" at one point, could interactive:false be sufficient?
<t1mp> kalikiana: flickable.interactive? then you cannot scroll the flickable any more
<kalikiana> hmmm no forget that, that makes no sense
<t1mp> kalikiana: header.flickable = null will lock the header
<kalikiana> yeah
<t1mp> an unlocked header means that it scrolls with the flickable
<kalikiana> so what matters is there's a way to stop the header from knowing about it
<t1mp> having the unlocked property requires additional code (to disconnect from the flickable) and tests
<t1mp> kalikiana: just set header.flickable = null, or header.flickable = yourFlickable to enable scrolling
<kalikiana> yeah, or even a simple binding if needed
<kalikiana> that is pretty fine
<t1mp> cool :)
<kalikiana> it will still need tests, though ;-)
<t1mp> kalikiana: I write the tests before I add the functionality :)
<aquarius> alecu, let us know if the question doesn't make sense :)
<rschroll> (I think we scared him off.)
<aquarius> I think I still owe him a pint from last time I was in Buenos Aires :)
<alecu> lol
<alecu> aquarius: I think rschroll is right: there's no way to update an existing result set so far. The only way is to force a refresh, but I don't recall if that's available for every scope
<alecu> the click scope does so via a dbus signal to the scopes-shell, that ends up redoing the scope query
<alecu> rschroll: aquarius: lines 68 and 69 here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/bin/install-helper#L68
<aquarius> hm.
<aquarius> I bet we can't do that :)
<alecu> this warrants a bit of explaining...
<alecu> since scopes can be killed at any point, we can't do the download of the app from the click scope. So, we ask download manager to do it. And install-helper is a script that's run when the download is completed
<alecu> and it also asks the click scope to refresh.
<alecu> both the "installed apps" scope, and the "ubuntu store" scope.
<rschroll> Can that be done with arbitrary scopes, or are those two special?
<alecu> rschroll: I've read the backlog, but I'm still not understanding your use case
<aquarius> how does the scope start the download manager? does the scope do it with code, or does the scope provide URLs for packages which look like magicdownloadmanagerurl://?package=http://click.ubuntu.com/whatever ?
<alecu> rschroll: I don't know about that bit. I suspect that there might be some dbus apparmor limitation on that, and install-helper not being affected by that.
<alecu> aquarius: with the download manager client library.
<rschroll> alecu: aquarius and I are working on a scope that launches webapps in their own containers
<rschroll> We have a collection of containers to use and want to launch into an empty (or recently idle) container on activation.
<alecu> aquarius: startDownload here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/libclickscope/click/download-manager.cpp#L130
<alecu> rschroll: nice
<rschroll> The list of which are in use can change between query evaluation and result activation
<rschroll> So we want to change the uri at activation time to use the correct container
<rschroll> I can run code at activation with ActivationBase::activate(), but I haven't been able to alter the uri or trigger another uri to be opened
<rschroll> Another alternative to is to force a refresh of the query whenever a container is opened, so the container to be used isn't stale.
<rschroll> (Thus the questions about refreshing)
<alecu> rschroll: what about not including the container id in the result set, and instead trying to find the available container in whatever is handing the opening?
<rschroll> That's another possibility, but it involves opening two apps (perhaps)
<rschroll> triggering the right one right away would be faster
<aquarius> alecu, the thing which handles the opening *is* the chosen container. If we had another app which handled the opening then you'd see that other app open and then immediately the chosen container would open, which looks horrible and doubles our container startup time ;)
<alecu> what's a "container" in this context? a browser-like qml app?
<aquarius> yup
<aquarius> there are 16 of them pre-defined.
<aquarius> we want to choose one of them which is currently empty, or the least recently used one
<aquarius> we can work out which one is least recently used when the scope is opened
<alecu> aquarius: and they will all be shown in the right-side spread? they are running apps after all
<aquarius> yup
<aquarius> that's why they are separate pre-defined containers.
<aquarius> if we work out which container is least-recently used when the user opens the scope (let's say it's container 6) so all the URLs look like container6://some-bookmarked-webapp.com, then that's fine -- choosing any web app will open it in container 6
<aquarius> but if the user then switches *back* to the Dash and chooses *another* webapp, the query will not have been refreshed, so all the URLs will still be container6:// and we don't want them to be, because that container is in use now.,
<aquarius> so what we want to do is decide which container is least-recently-used *after* an app is tapped, rather than when we get the list of apps to show.
<alecu> aquarius: I'm going to assume this something you guys don't plan to upload to the store as a regular click.
<alecu> aquarius: in that case, you may use a special apparmor profile to allow talking dbus and refreshing the query after each container is activated with a new url
<rschroll> How would that work?  Does the scope need special code, or would the container be talking to unity8?
<aquarius> alecu, absolutely not. This is absolutely intended to be in the regular store, from my perspective at least.
<rschroll> We'd need an exception for multiple desktop files, but that's all right now.
<aquarius> yup
<aquarius> (and I am talking to people about that)
<alecu> ah, I see.
<aquarius> saying "you can write an app which works like this, but actual normal people can't have it" is avoiding the problem ;-)
<alecu> aquarius: there's always the open store... :-)
<aquarius> "actual normal people". :)
<aquarius> "The scope starts a helper app which then starts the appropriate container" will obviously work, it's just a terrible user experience
<rschroll> aquarius: I may have a work around.  It's a little bit complicated, but shouldn't be too bad.
<rschroll> The scope would just code a fixed container for all but the recently-used apps.
<aquarius> unless it's possible to have a helper app which can be started by URL and which can itself start URLs but which presents no UI, which I bet it isn't :)
<rschroll> If a container is started, it just runs.
<rschroll> If a container receives a URL, it checks, using the same algorithm as the scope, if it was the right one to receive that URL.
<rschroll> If it was, it loads it.
 * aquarius asks tedg the no-ui question :P
<rschroll> If it wasn't, then we chain to the right one.
<rschroll> This means only one app start-up per launch
<rschroll> There may be a flicker of the first container if we have to transfer
<aquarius> so... basically we have the helper app, we just build it into every container?
<rschroll> yeah
<aquarius> tedg says that if you have a helper app which itself starts the right container that it will probably start and pass on fast enough that you won't notice it
<alecu> stress on *probably*
<aquarius> so that'd work, if an app can be url-dispatched but not have a .desktop file...?
<tedg> alecu: I'm talking non-QML here :-)
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> aquarius: remember that you can set some flag on .desktop files so they are hidden from the app scope
<aquarius> ah, we need a desktop file so the urldispatcher knows which executable to start
<aquarius> and the helper app would have to explicitly quit after it sent out the new URL
<aquarius> which is a shame, because if it could stay running then it wouldn't incur any startup cost
<aquarius> but if it stays running, it'll appear in the launcher.
<aquarius> rschroll, so, we have two options there -- separate helper app, or helper app built into each container
<tedg> aquarius: It doesn't have to quit explicitly, it'll just get suspended.
<aquarius> tedg, if it doesn't quit, it will appear in the launcher
<tedg> aquarius: If it is small enough, it'll run forever.
<aquarius> but can't be switched to, because it has no UI
<aquarius> thus, a launcher button which doesn't do anything, which is horrid
<tedg> If it gets switched to it could go to the scope
<tedg> scope://webappsscope
<aquarius> yeah, but that's not a solution, that's "well, this bad thing has happened, so how can we make the best of it" :-)
<aquarius> but that's possibly a workable idea!
<aquarius> rschroll, is that (a) a neat little hack or (b) terrible?
<rschroll> Those are not distinct
 * aquarius laughs
<rschroll> To get good startup time, this would need to be compiled
<aquarius> yup
<rschroll> Is there a C or C++ API for the URI handler?
<tedg> Yeah, liburl-dispatcher is what the QPA uses.
<rschroll> thanks
<tedg> Oh, and for the running app stuff you can use GApplication
<tedg> Might be easier to export that one endpoint on your own though.
<tedg> YMMV
<aquarius> rschroll, if we were going to do the absolute-icon-path thing then the helper app would be the thing which sets the icons :) But we aren't
<alecu> here's how to hide all those 16 .desktop files from the apps scope: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/libclickscope/click/interface.cpp#L110
<alecu> "NoDisplay: true"
<aquarius> alecu, we're setting OnlyShowIn=Old atm; is there a better way?
<aquarius> rschroll, huh. Our desktop file has NoDisplay in it, but commented out; did you do that?
<alecu> yeah, that works too.
<rschroll> alecu: NoDisplay=true breaks the url-dispatcher
<rschroll> because obviously
<aquarius> :D
<alecu> I see you guys are way deep into the hack :-)
<alecu> let me know if I can help with anything else, and I'm definitely looking for suggestions on how to improve the scopes api, or the scopes api docs
<aquarius> way to improve the scope API: let us overwrite the chosen URL after click. :)
<aquarius> cheers for the help, alecu :)
<alecu> what I think it's not clear from the docs is that the scopes are stateless, and that these kind of things go against their own nature :-)
<aquarius> we're stateless too!
<alecu> hmmm
<rschroll> yeah, but the device isn't
<rschroll> tedg: Are there docs for liburl-dispatcher?
<tedg> rschroll: It's only three functions: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/url-dispatcher/trunk.15.10/view/head:/liburl-dispatcher/url-dispatcher.h
<rschroll> alecu: Thanks for your time!
<alecu> hmmmm.... I wonder if we can have an extra optional step in the scopes api, where each scope would get an extra chance to massage the url
<alecu> something similar to what you can do with scope previews
<aquarius-phone> Yeah, that'd be dead useful to us here
<alecu> rschroll: aquarius: perhaps you guys can open a bug in lp:unity-scopes-api or lp:unity-scopes-shell and I'll take it to michi, pstolowski and the other scope gurues.
<alecu> still, it sounds like an ABI break, so I don't think I can promise anything before your hack is ready :-)
<AndChat-28784> The helper app should work
<aquarius-phone2> Gnah.
<aquarius-phone2> rschroll: do you think the independent helper is better than having the container do it?
<alecu> ok, I need to run. Great talking to you guys, and aquarius-phone2: it's me that owes you a beer :-)
<rschroll> tedg: Gotcha.  I don't see anything for receiving URLs, though.
<rschroll> dunno offhand.
<aquarius-phone2> Cheers alecu :)
<rschroll> The nice thing about the independent dispatcher is that code only has to be in one place, not both in the scope and in the container
<aquarius-phone2> Agreed
<rschroll> But it means another moving piece
<aquarius-phone2> Also we can call the helper "Launching your web app..." :)
<tedg> rschroll: No, for receiving we use the FD.o standard. So it's implemented by GApplication, I think QtApplication, etc.
<tedg> rschroll: It is only one DBus endpoint if you just want to implement that though.
<aquarius-phone2> We can talk to D-Bus?
<rschroll> tedg: I see.  Thanks!
<aquarius-phone2> I thought we were confined away from D-Bus. Cool.
<rschroll> I think DBus access is curtailed by not completely prohibited.  At least based on my reading of the apparmor files
<tedg> aquarius: aquarius-phone2: Everything is DBus or Mir
<tedg> You should listen to my talk :-)
<aquarius-phone2> Ya, but I thought we were only allowed certain things; the URL stuff is on that list?
<tedg> Yes. There is in fact a rather long list.
<tedg> And anyone who is unconfined can send you anything, so in this case you just set yourself up to recieve the URL
<aquarius-phone> Oh, it must be, or nobody could use URL dispatcher
<tedg> You'll note that the full API isn't available to confined apps. Only 2 of the 3 functions. The otehr is for the push service and scopes.
<tedg> (well dash)
<aquarius-phone> Cool.
<aquarius-phone> So, something else goes on the "the platform should do this, but we managed to work around the lack with this suboptimal but working approach" :)
<aquarius-phone> This IRC app does not handle changing networks well :)
<aquarius-phone> This is going to make for the world's best talk about how to get things done on new Ubuntu in the face of fierce opposition ;-)
<aquarius-phone> But I think that's the last serious platform impediment we had to overcome. Now, in theory, everything that could work, we know how to do. I think.
<rschroll> Until the next existential crisis
<aquarius-phone> Well, yeah.
<aquarius-phone> But I'm being optimistic :)
<aquarius-phone> tedg: question. When I ship an icon in my click package and the Icon desktop file key points to it, does everything reference that file, out does the install process take a copy of it to somewhere else?
<tedg> aquarius-phone: Everything references it. For stuff that uses the desktop file in your click package it'll look relative to the click directory. For stuff that uses the desktop file in ~ the desktop file has the path expanded to be the absolute path.
<aquarius-phone> rschroll: so, the container desktop file could have Icon=containerN.png and that... is a symlink to ~/.l/s/atd/container0.png ...
<aquarius-phone> I'll test that at some point :)
<rschroll> Poking around a bit, I've managed to get the scope dispatch a URL from the activate() method.  But it's blocked by apparmor
<aquarius-phone> Huh. That's presumably because scopes themselves aren't allowed to despatch URLs? Only the scope framework is?
<aquarius-phone> I suspect the security peeps will not wanna relax that requirement
<tedg> I belive that you can return a URI as a response to an activate.
 * tedg doesn't quite remember the scopes doc there
<aquarius-phone> Nope
<aquarius-phone> We spoke to alecu who _does_ know the scopes api and he says no :)
<rschroll> "# Scopes shouldn't use URL dispatcher directly"
<rschroll> aquarius: It works!  If the scope is unconfined.
<rschroll> Somehow, I don't think that'll fly
<aquarius-phone> Ha!
<aquarius-phone> Yes. I think this is not the way forward :)
<rschroll> Well, dinner time now....  I'll look at your pull request eventually, I swear.
<aquarius-phone> Is OK :)
<aquarius-phone> It finds icons properly now
<aquarius-phone> And everything works end to end: I added a web app from the browser and launched it from the scope in a container
<aquarius-phone> We should talk about nomenclature at some point too; I think we should talk about apps, not bookmarks. But that's not important right now :)
<aquarius-phone> Anyway, ttfn. I shall go too. Later!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-16
<ahoneybun> since everytime I install the SDK it breaks my machine I've decided to install it in a VM
<ahoneybun> lol
<xtalmath> is it possible to make my application generate a prompt dialog, that is system wide? so it can block me from using the browser?
<xtalmath> what call is used for a system wide prompt?
<rschroll> xtalmath: I suspect not, at least for an app with standard permissions
<rschroll> Not sure, though
<xtalmath> perhaps its just a matter of going fullscreen and not forwarding keyboard input, handling it all?
<dholbach> good morning
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: Hey guys so did you get my pings from last night :(  So the accounts issue I think is definitely an apparmor issue based off of the name I would assume.
<mzanetti> davmor2, right. I saw it, but didn't look into it any more yday
<mzanetti> davmor2, can't reproduce this reliably
<mzanetti> I've seen it once, but not any more
<popey> dholbach: click-review complains when a click package contains two desktop files. Yet we do allow two desktop files in a click (as I understand it from conversations between aq and ted last week). Should we lift that check, or maybe turn it into a warning?
<dholbach> popey, sounds like it should be a warning, let me ask jdstrand
<dholbach> jdstrand, should or do we allow two desktop files in a click?
<popey> dholbach: thanks.
<karni> Is there any way I can get my hands on the new qmake app template that supports desktop file translation?
<karni> I hear one exists alerady, but may not have been released yet.
<karni> I've tried on 15.04 with ppa installed, new project pro file does not yet include the desktop file for translation.
<kalikiana> popey: ping, wrt issues with the date (or time?) picker in some app(s) you were seeing
<popey> yo
<popey> kalikiana: davmor2 saw it first, in reminders (notes) app on rc-proposed. http://people.canonical.com/~alan/reminders/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.491_multi.click  is a good test, create a local note then press the clock icon in the note to make a reminder
<kalikiana> a bird told me you saw some issues with 1.3 versus 1.2 in an app using a date or time picker
<kalikiana> popey: okay, will give it a try
<kalikiana> is that a special branch?
<kalikiana> of reminders
<popey> kalikiana: no, its trunk
<popey> kalikiana: we wanted to push to the store, but this issue came up in qa
<K1773R> can i get GPS coordinates from CLI?
<kalikiana> popey: just checking to get an idea where the relevant changes are. ie if this is a very recent uitk change or potentially with the code in the app (or both)
<popey> kalikiana: version in store is bzr rev 472, this one is 491 (obviously from the filename) :D - mostly bug fixes.
<popey> kalikiana: some of us can't reproduce this issue, I have only seen it on rc-proposed
<popey> so between ota-6 and now
<kalikiana> hmmm on stable it takes ages to startup, but it looks fine, I'll switch to proposed and try there
<kalikiana> popey: I see the border and the highlight of where the selection would  be but no number, I assume that's the bug
<popey> kalikiana: correct
<kalikiana> hmm and the last change in trunk moved everything to 1.3
<kalikiana> I'll investigate that a bit
<popey> kalikiana: it happens with r490 (before we moved everything), r491 was a (failed) attempt to fix this issue (or at least be consistent) - r490 click can be found in same place
<jdstrand> dholbach: re 2 desktop files> there is no security or policy reason to not allow it. I'm not sure the apps scope will handle it properly (for adding or deleting)
<dholbach> popey, ^
<dholbach> popey, do you have the example click somewhere?
<karni> dpm: kyleN: I need to support plurals in C++, is ngettext the way to go?
<kyleN> karni, for plural translations yes
<karni> Don't we have a unified way for translating both from C++ and QML? (C++ equivalent of i18n.tr )
<kyleN> in c++ we use gettext
<kyleN> at least in our projects
<nik90> karni: We use gettext for clock app as well. Example http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/backend/modules/WorldClock/statictimezonemodel.cpp
<karni> kyleN: I know, and I think in general the story is kinda poor. Compare that to translation experience on Android, where you drop translated strings in a directory named by language code, and you're basically set.
<karni> nik90: thanks, looking
<nik90> karni: make sure to set the locale properly, otherwise it won't work
<karni> nik90: right, that is what we're doing. I just happen to have a more interesting case of a required plural form :) thanks for reference though
<nik90> ah ok
<popey> dholbach: i can get one
<karni> nik90: inteersting, you're using dgettext
<karni> nik90: if you bind the translation domain, I suppose plain gettext has the same behavior as dgettext (?)
<nik90> karni: I believe I looked at the app scope if I vaguely remember. It is the only c++ code we were translating, so used a reference implementation.
<karni> :D
<kyleN> karni yes. dgettext allows you to specify the domain for that gettext call
<kalikiana> popey: ah, thanks, I don't need to biset it then (was in a meeting so didn't get far yet, investigating more in a moment)
<popey> kalikiana: thanks for taking the time to look at it, appreciate it
<popey> dholbach: jdstrand http://people.canonical.com/~alan/multi-desktop-click.sil_0.1_all.click
<jdstrand> popey: dholbach asked me about that (I think) earlier. I see this:
<jdstrand>  - lint_hooks_multiple_apps
<jdstrand> 	more than one desktop app specified in hooks
<jdstrand> /tmp/multi-desktop-click.sil_0.1_all.click: FAIL
<popey> jdstrand: yeah, i asked dholbach, he asked you, then he asked for a click :)
<popey> jdstrand: I think it should be a warning, not an error
<jdstrand> but, I think that is only there because of (old?) limitations on the device
<popey> if num_desktops != 1 then warning
<jdstrand> sure
<popey> do you want me to file a bug to track this?
<jdstrand> I'm happy to change that, but someone should confirm that will work correctly
<popey> ok, i can do that
<jdstrand> I can't recall, possibly b euno's team? there might've been a store component, but I think that might have been fixed? so, the store and the scope (install and remove) I think are what were the issues
<popey> ahhh, good point, will test that too
<davmor2> popey: weather app spotted an niggle, open it, allow location, let it load, scroll to the last day, and tap on it.  If it is the first one you click on you have no idea that the days details are off the bottom of the screen, would be nice if we could make it scroll up slightly
<popey> davmor2: will file a bug for that, thanks, agree, a niggle
<davmor2> popey: should we be able to still access the 10 day forecast also?
<popey> not with TWC
<popey> TWC limits us to 5 days, OWM API allows 10 days
<popey> we deliberately didn't add links to the TWC site
<davmor2> ah that's fine then
<davmor2> popey: and another, swipe up to add a location, tap on the plus, add a location, it moves back and shows you the location only now the back arrow is surrounded by black
<popey> davmor2: sounds like a toolkit bug
<popey> you on rc-proposed?
<nik90> davmor2: that is a recent SDK bug
<popey> (I have seen this in another app)
 * nik90 was just passing by ;)
<davmor2> only happens on that one page which is odd
<popey> yeah, i saw it in reminders only once
<popey> jdstrand: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1496402 to track it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496402 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Number of .desktop files check should issue warning, not error" [Undecided,New]
<popey> JamesTait: ^ see that bug, do you forsee any issues with having clicks containing multiple .desktop files from the store point of view? (click scope and dash seem to cope fine)
 * JamesTait looks
<popey> ta
<JamesTait> popey, off the top of my head, the only scanning we do of the .desktop file is in click-reviewers-tools on the server. So I don't think it'll cause a problem.
<jdstrand> popey: ack, commented with a question that might simply be a paste of JamesTait's answer
<popey> heh
<JamesTait> On a less technical level, it might be an idea to have such packages trigger a manual review just because, IIUC, that would allow the two apps in the package to share data.
<jdstrand> JamesTait: yes, but that was always intended in the security design
<popey> yeah, and in this instance the developer wants two apps to share data
<popey> i think its a relatively rare use case
<jdstrand> desktop apps should be able to share user data-- the user is driving that interaction. the sharing becomes an issues with behind the scenes stuff, like push helpers
<jdstrand> issue*
<jdstrand> anyhoo, ok, I'll fix this in the tools
<popey> thanks
<JamesTait> Right. But the alternative to a manual review might be something like a warning on the upload UI saying "are you sure you want these apps to share data?" and Joe Q Nastyhacker isn't going to say "Oops, no." which puts the onus on the end user.
<JamesTait> Which is fine, and is how we deal with other permissions, as long as it's clear to the end user what it actually means.
<davmor2> popey: Ensure icon looks like a cloud with a 12 spiked sun:- http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-05-131345.png I assume that is the wrong screenshot right
<popey> correct
<popey> will fix
<popey> fixed davmor2 http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-09-11-142604.png
<davmor2> popey: thanks I figured you had the image there somewhere :)
<davmor2> popey: question how do I know what the wind speed is for now?
<popey> davmor2: go outside and put a finger in the air?
<popey> davmor2: we discussed that but I dont think we ever got a design for it, will make a note
<davmor2> popey: Today gives me, haze, current of 15°c, minimum 7°c and max 15°c and that is it, if I tap on tomorrow I actually get way more info than I do for today which seems a little backwards
<popey> yeah
<popey> davmor2: there's nothing in the design for it, I'll raise it as a design bug. I know we talked about it in the past, I think we just haven't had the design, thats all.
<davmor2> popey: also not a fan of the scattered cloud icon, it would be too easy to mistake for rain for a new user I think
<davmor2> But I love the rest :)
<popey> I dont mind it
<popey> just scrolled forward and see lightning forecast for me next week
<popey> oh, not next week, friday
<davmor2> popey: you threw me then I'm thinking how is he scrolling to next week it only goes to sunday :)
<popey> heh
<davmor2> popey: I think that's it.  So 1 design bug, 1 niggle, and one sdk bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495408  do you want me to write up bugs for those or did you say you were?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495408 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Black square in header" [Critical,In progress]
<popey> I haven't if you could, that would be super
<davmor2> popey: will do, do you want to let it in as is and fix it up, or fix the design issue first and then land it?
<popey> davmor2: I'll speak to the devs, if you +1 it, I'll hold it back till I speak to them and you again
<popey> okay?
<davmor2> popey: that's fine,  I'm happy for it to go in as is, but then I would provisionally put a block on ota7 on the design bug.  I would always expect more info today than any other day :)
<popey> yeah, agreed
<popey> thanks davmor2
<t1mp> kalikiana, zsombi: what would be the best way to set the z-value of an Item to be the maximum value for z?
<t1mp> ^include float.h and set the value to FLT_MAX?
<t1mp> (for a qml component written in cpp)
<t1mp> they use FLT_MAX in qquickitem.cpp for widths and heights
<t1mp> loicm: ^
<kalikiana> t1mp: there is Number.MAX_VALUE but afaik nowhere in QML is it documented what the maximum value for z is or what behavior to expect - in practise there is no error regardless of how high the value is
<kalikiana> try it and see what doesn't happen
<t1mp> kalikiana: my code is in cpp
<kalikiana> t1mp: even then you might want to know what happens if QML in the app does use a higher z value
<kalikiana> because whatever you expect might turn out to be false
<kalikiana> for that matter, what is your goal?
<t1mp> kalikiana: I meant in CPP I don't have the JS Number
<t1mp> kalikiana: I want the Header to go on top of other components by default
<kalikiana> t1mp: so in CPP you have a max value, but in QML you don't. seems like you'd want to at least verify what happens in practise
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1496422 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1496425
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496422 in Ubuntu Weather App "Info for today is not full enough" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496425 in Ubuntu Weather App "On the main page if you scroll to the last day in the list and tap on it there is no indication there is more info" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks davmor2
<kalikiana> t1mp: undefined behavior and things like that... I'd assume the worst if you can't find a guaranteed bheavior
<t1mp> kalikiana: how come you don't have a max value in QML? There is a maximum value for a real
<kalikiana> t1mp: okay, so there is a maximum for real. yet QML does not throw any errors. so... you're free to make a guess what the end result is. maybe you have 2 items one of which by chance is on top? or maybe the order of declaration matters?
<t1mp> if they have the same z-value, then the order of declaration matters
<kalikiana> t1mp: and note that the text handlers need to go higher than the header, you can't be obscuring them
<t1mp> ohh
<t1mp> kalikiana: alternatively, I could keep the z-value at 0 and document that the Header should be declared last or its z-value must be set
<kalikiana> t1mp: how come this hasn't been a problem until now?
<t1mp> kalikiana: AppHeader is declared last inside the MainView. App developers couldn't add their own Header component
<t1mp> kalikiana: maybe we can do the same when we add Header to Page, but I'm not sure yet if that would be a Component (with a Loader), or the Item instance
<t1mp> kalikiana: still, if you have Item { Header { }; Rectangle { } }, would you expect Header to go on top of the Rectangle?
<kalikiana> t1mp: hmm that is an odd example. if you just declare the header like that I'd expect it to do whatever the rectangle does, depending on anchoring
<kalikiana> but I assume even if it goes to the Page it will be assigned in a place like header: Header
<kalikiana> and then you'd expect it to behave like a header
<t1mp> kalikiana: why is it odd? I expect it can be used like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/cppHeader/view/head:/tests/unit_x11/tst_components/tst_header.qml (ignore the UbuntuTestCase)
<t1mp> kalikiana: right, we'll probably do something 'special' for putting the Header in a Page, but still we will also have a Header component that can be used anywhere
<t1mp> kalikiana: it is an option of course that we don't deal with the z-value at all in the Header, only in the Page
<t1mp> so then the z-value is the same as for any Item
<t1mp> ah.. in my example, the flickable contents goes OVER the header, instead of UNDER it
<t1mp> I didn't even realize that because I set opacity of the Rectangle to 0.5
<kalikiana> t1mp: well, yeah, I said odd because we're discussing special properties of the header and the example to me says completely up to the developer, no magic
<kalikiana> I would not expect anything about its z if it's just declared like that
<t1mp> kalikiana: I could do something like header.z: header.flickable.z
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^but that approach results in different behavior for z when you set a flickable or when you don't set a flickable (locked header)
<t1mp> kalikiana: so in my example, the flickable contents scrolls on top of the header, unless if I set header.z: 1
<kalikiana> t1mp: I don't see anything in the example defining the size or position of the header
<kalikiana> I have a feeling you're assuming something that I'm not taking for granted
<t1mp> kalikiana: right. for vertical position, the default value of y=0 works fine
<t1mp> kalikiana: but implicitWidth of the Header is parent.width
<t1mp> (as is the case with the ListItem as well)
<kalikiana> t1mp: lemme re-word. if the Header is simply in an Item or maybe lower in the hierarchy. what I do expect it to do? attach itself to the root item? or the parent?
<t1mp> kalikiana: of course you can anchor the Header somewhere else
<t1mp> kalikiana: to the parent
<kalikiana> hmmm
<t1mp> kalikiana: it is a subclass of QQuickItem
<t1mp> but I do set its implicitWidth to parent.width
<kalikiana> okay
<t1mp> and implicitHeight units.gu(6)
<kalikiana> so setting the z would only make sense if there is a flickable - otherwise you have no idea what's in there
<t1mp> you can have an Item in which you place a Header, even without a Flickable
<t1mp> hmm.. but if there is no Flickable, probably you will anchor the rest of the contents to the bottom of the Header
<t1mp> otherwise stuff gets occluded (assuming header.z >0)
<kalikiana> t1mp: yes, so you either never set z or you have a special use case that can't be automatic
<t1mp> setZ(FLT_MAX) can be the default
<kalikiana> the only case where it makes sense to have a default is if flickable is set
<kalikiana> well
<kalikiana> that would make the header on top of potential unrelated things, though
<kalikiana> *put
<kalikiana> say I want my app to have a kittycat border in which there is a header, enclosed by the border like every nother part of the UI
<kalikiana> and maybe the border slightly blends over with transluceny
<kalikiana> and maybe there is a panel coming in from the left side
<t1mp> right
<kalikiana> I'm making stuff up, but it seems like there's a number of things you would expect to have a higher z than the header
<t1mp> kalikiana: the z-order only matters for siblings inside the same Item
<t1mp> so you can still do Item { id: root; Item { Header{}; Rectangle{} }; KittyCatBorder{} }
<t1mp> on the other hand,
<t1mp> if I don't touch z, and apps have contents going on top of the header, the appdevs easily detect and fix that issue
<kalikiana> t1mp: the example still has to assume I'm setting something like anchors.top: header.bottom on the Rectangle, otherwise it's just partially hidden
<kalikiana> in that case it's obvious anyway regardless of z being special
<t1mp> ok, then: Item { id: root; Item { Header{}; Flickable{} }; KittyCatBorder{} }
<t1mp> that doesn't need additional anchors to the header (alhthough Flickable should fill its parent)
<t1mp> -h
<kalikiana> yeah, that one works out of the box
<kalikiana> (almost)
<kalikiana> and if you wanted to "lock" the header you might still set the flickable to anchor to the header's bottom
<t1mp> right
<aquarius> rschroll, heya. On the "you don't get icons" front, do you get an icon if you try to addtodash https://jakearchibald.github.io/svgomg/ ?
<rschroll> aquarius: That works.  Let me try to find one that doesn't.
<aquarius> rschroll, cool. I haven't done any comprehensive tests on lots of sites yet, so I'm expecting there will be bugs, certainly :)
<rschroll> aquarious: en.wikipedia.org has a favicon set, but this isn't picked up
<rschroll> (Should it be?)
<rschroll> Also an apple-touch-icon
<rschroll> aquarius: Twitter has a favicon, a mask-icon, and a <meta name="msapplication-TileImage">, none of which are found
<aquarius> rschroll, cool -- thank you!
<rschroll> aqarius: Washingtonpost.com just has a favicon at /favicon.ico (old school!), but also have an open graph image, which we may or may not consider using
<rschroll> The wonderful thing about standards is, there are so many to choose from.
<aquarius> fixing bugs
<rschroll> For the favicon selector, use rel~=icon.  (In case you hadn't figured that one out yet_
<rschroll> aquarius: This may be useful in hunting down the various places icons might be hiding: https://css-tricks.com/favicon-quiz/
<aquarius> https://mathiasbynens.be/notes/touch-icons too
<aquarius> rschroll, hrm. In two minds what to do about tile images
<aquarius> rschroll, the MS tile images provide an image (almost always white on transparent background) and a tile colour (the background). But we need just an image... so we could use just the tile image, or we could create an image by compositing but that's work we'd have to do, or we can ignore it.
<aquarius> I'll go with just using the tile image for now, but it's not ideal.
<rschroll> Qt Creator has forgotten the run configuration for my app.  (It's offering only "custom executable".)  How do I restore the old value, so it launches the app on my device.
<rschroll> I've deleted the associated .user file, to no avail
<aquarius> rschroll, is that for addtodash? I think it gets confused because we have multiple desktop files :(
<rschroll> aquarius: Yeah.  I disabled the other desktop files, to work on other things, and Qt Creator is still confused.
<aquarius> bah
<rschroll> I have a vague memory of this happening before, and needing to delete some obscure Qt Creator file to get it to reset.
<rschroll> Because storing this info in the .user file would make way too much sense.
<kivi> popey, ping?
<popey> hi kivi
<kivi> popey, is the contest still on?
<popey> kivi: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/07/23/announcing-the-ubucontest-2015/
<popey> sept 18th apparently :)
<kivi> ty
<kivi> ah nice
<mcphail> Wasn't sturmflut involved in the contest? Is he OK? Haven't seen him around here for ages
<ogra_> mcphail, he is very busy at work i think
<mcphail> ogra_: aah. I'm missing his insights
<popey> he is on holiday i think
<popey> oh, maybe not
<popey> yeah, just busy
<JanC> I think he was on holiday, but supposedly back from that, so maybe busy with other things?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-17
<rschroll> aquarius: Any pending changes from you on the icon branch?
<rschroll> If not, I'll address those points I had and push it
<rschroll> (I have icon downloader code waiting to go it)
<aquarius> rschroll, no, get stuck in. I have some half-finished code which actually fetches all the icons and does the "decide which icon" stuff inside manifestParser.js, but it can certainly wait
<aquarius> I haven't committed it because I honestly can't decide whether I should decide on an icon with full knowledge and then give you a URL, or give you a list of URLs in order and then you fetch the first one.
<rschroll> sounds good
<rschroll> I have a C++ plugin to do the icon fetching, waiting in the wings
<rschroll> Right now, it gets a list of urls and goes through them until it finds a good one.
<aquarius> yeah. The issue is this: if I fetch all the icons to decide, then we have to fetch the "best" icon twice (once in my code, once from C++). Which seems wasteful. But if I *don't* fetch them all, then I don't have enough information to make a decision about which to use.
<rschroll> We can worry about that later, I think
<aquarius> certainly
<aquarius> the current code (that is, all the code which is currently pushed) picks an icon
<aquarius> we currently fail if the site points at an icon which doesn't currently exist, but that's OK for now
<rschroll> I altered that a bit in my branch.  Now it returns a sorted list.  We can go through the list until we find one that downloads.
<aquarius> ah, ok
<rschroll> At least I hope we can.  I need a broken site to test it on
<aquarius> try, I think, brucelawson.com
<rschroll> Do you want to review the branch before I merge it into master, or should I hit the big red button as soon as I'm ready?
<aquarius> (I need to make the URL textbox properly handle "www.example.com" and treat it as "http://www.example.com", etc)
<aquarius> nah, if you're happy with it, run with it
<rschroll> brucelawon: invalid hostname.  It's broken, but not in the right way....
<aquarius> bah. I can't remember which URL I used -- it indicated an icon on a different domain, which didn't exist
<aquarius> might be worth setting up half a dozen test websites somewhere
<rschroll> I can just insert some bad urls in the javascript code and check that the compiled code handles them properly...
<aquarius> ha! that's probably easier.
<aquarius> have a test suite would be better still, but that's lots of work
<aquarius> don't tell the QA people.
<rschroll> my lips are sealed
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> 30 hours to go for UbuContest!
<sturmflut2> And we need much more nominations, so go crazy! :)
<sturmflut2> http://ubucon.de/2015/contest/nominate-individual
<zsombi> t1mp: why would you need to get the z-value always max?
<zsombi> daker: ping
<t1mp> zsombi: to put the header on top of other stuff
<t1mp> zsombi: but in the end I just went with the default z-value
<zsombi> t1mp: you mean overlay the Page content, or whatever it is the content?
<t1mp> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> t1mp: why don't you leave that to the user?
<t1mp> zsombi: but I can more easiliy do that later in the page with header
<t1mp> zsombi: right, that's what I'm doing now in the Header
<t1mp> zsombi: see https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/cppHeader/+merge/271347
<zsombi> t1mp: the Page can then set the z-order if wants, then any other case would need to be custom, right?
<t1mp> zsombi: it is ready
<t1mp> zsombi: right
<zsombi> t1mp: ahh, finally :D
<zsombi> t1mp: especially that if you use it in a ListView.header, then you don't have to care about that
<zsombi> cool
<t1mp> zsombi: this is only the 'empty' header
<t1mp> quite a lot of code for such a small API :s
<t1mp> but it works :)
<zsombi> t1mp: why do you rename ListItems.Header?
<t1mp> zsombi: see the Description of the change
<t1mp> zsombi: I couldn't get qdoc to work properly if there is a Header.qml *anywhere* :s
<t1mp> zsombi: all the \qmlproperty Header::flickable and such go to the ListItem.Header
<zsombi> t1mp: fuuuuck!!! wdoc...
<zsombi> qdoc
<zsombi> t1mp: but you still export it as Header in qmldir right?
<t1mp> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> ok
<t1mp> zsombi: but the ListItems.Header docs are gone :(
<zsombi> t1mp: that's because of \deprecated
<t1mp> qdoc appears to care about filenames first
<t1mp> zsombi: right. Without that I would still have the problem.
<t1mp> zsombi: so it seems different "namespaces" for our module is a bad idea for qdoc
<zsombi> t1mp: crap
<t1mp> zsombi: I chose to do it like this because the ListItems module will be deprecated anyway
<zsombi> t1mp: right
<t1mp> zsombi: there is just one more thing I started to have doubts about,
<t1mp> zsombi: how to deal with styling
<zsombi> t1mp: ....
<t1mp> zsombi: I could make the header a StyledItem and give it a background (+divider)
<zsombi> t1mp: told ya...
<t1mp> but that can also come in a subcomponent for the the contents of the Header
<t1mp> hmm
<zsombi> t1mp: ... it can... but why a subcomponent?
<t1mp> zsombi: will making it a StyledItem mess up the implicitWidth?
<zsombi> t1mp: why not to derive from Header?
<t1mp> zsombi: with subcomponent I meant to derive from Header
<zsombi> t1mp: StyledItem takes the implicitWidth if set in the style only
<t1mp> zsombi: ah, good :)
<zsombi> t1mp: if you set one in teh component, that will override the style one
<zsombi> t1mp: check loadStyleItem() or postStyleLoaded()
<t1mp> zsombi: I was actually thinking of possible next-gen theming, and whether I should deal with the styling by, for example, adding a background property to the Header
<zsombi> t1mp: even if we go with next gen theming, the base type will be something we can control focus and others, so you shoudl deal with it
<t1mp> right. So I'll make it a StyledItem
<t1mp> zsombi: good, that didn't break any of the unit tests :)
<zsombi> t1mp: push it
<t1mp> zsombi: I will add a style for the background, and move the implicitHeight to the style as well
<zsombi> t1mp: ping me when you are ready...
<t1mp> zsombi: okay
<daker> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> daker: hei, I think me and faenil needs your help :)
<zsombi> daker: we have an issue finding out the correct layout for RTL ListItem progression
<daker> zsombi sure
<daker> zsombi: show me something
<zsombi> daker: liek where would you expect to have the progression, on the lright side or on teh left, pointing to the left direction?
<zsombi> daker: uhh, that'd be hard... do you have the UITK gallery in hand?
<daker> zsombi: screenshot that part
<zsombi> daker: in the UITK gallery, in the menu you will see items with chevron
<daker> zsombi: i don't have the latest version, using 14.04
<zsombi> daker: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yw52ay91pqd2gg8/Screenshot%202015-09-17%2013.38.42.png?dl=0
<zsombi> daker: see the chevrons on the first column
<zsombi> daker: how woudl you expect to see this layout in RTL?
<daker> zsombi: ok so in theory, the first column should be at right
<zsombi> daker: ok, how about the header layout? and the list items?
<zsombi> daker: do you expect to have the header actions in teh same place as in LTR?
<zsombi> daker: also the chevron...
<daker> zsombi: wait a sec
<zsombi> daker: however if you said the left column shoudl be on the right, then I think intuitive woudl be to have teh chevrons pointing to the left, isn't it?
<zsombi> daker: ah, ok, sorry :)
<daker> zsombi: i would expect something like this https://imgur.com/OW6iV2D
<t1mp> zsombi: I need to create a UCHeaderPrivate in order to set the styleName from cpp?
<zsombi> faenil: ^ see daker's screenshot?
<zsombi> t1mp: why? no, you shouldn't
<zsombi> t1mp: if you don't want to use Q_D() then you can simply go for UCStyledItemBasePrivate::get(this)->setStyleName()
<zsombi> t1mp: also, for you, daker's image^^
<faenil> zsombi: yep
<zsombi> t1mp: for teh header layout
<davmor2> popey: what is happening with reminders?
<zsombi> daker: thanks, buddy, a lot!!!
<faenil> daker: thanks, may I ping you in the future for more difficult examples? :)
<t1mp> zsombi: ah, okay :)
<daker> zsombi: yw :)
<daker> faenil: sure anytime
<faenil> great, cheers
<zsombi> t1mp: also, if you want to use Q_D() then you need to use Q_DECLARE_PRIVATE_D() macro
<zsombi> t1mp: and use QScopedPointer<UCStyledItemBasePrivate> d_ptr
<t1mp> zsombi: do I need to set themeVersion?
<zsombi> t1mp: uhm... yeah.. you should
<daker> faenil: as i said in tablet mode this column at the right, should be at the left
<zsombi> t1mp: perhaps we should have a proper solution for that as well... right now this is embedded in the ListItem...
<daker> faenil: in other word everthing should be read from Right to Left
<faenil> daker: sorry I'm confused now :) you siad the column in tablet should be on the right, is that correct?
<faenil> said*
<zsombi> t1mp: I was thinking to have a solution for that as well, so we don't necessarily have to derive 13, 14, etc classes
<zsombi> faenil: what did confuse you?
<zsombi> faenil: the layout I had had two columns
<faenil> "as i said in tablet mode this column at the right, should be at the left  "
<zsombi> faenil: the one on teh left should be on teh right and th other on teh right shoudl be on teh left.
<faenil> yes, he said the first column should have been on the right, now he said on the left :)
<faenil> zsombi: yeah, that's what I thought
<popey> davmor2: kalikiana was looking at the sdk issue, but do you have logs for the apparmor issue?
<zsombi> ehm.. whatever :)
<ogra_> just trun the tablet around
<faenil> ogra_: deal
<daker> faenil: ah sorry, you are correct
<davmor2> popey: there was a pastebin that I threw up let me dig it out
<faenil> daker: ok I see what you mean now, I misinterpreted your last message, neverming ;)
<faenil> nevemind*
<popey> davmor2: ta
<faenil> but we got it :)
<daker> faenil: if you have a layout with colomuns, the order need to be reversed in RTL
<daker> faenil: 1|2 in LTR => 2|1 in RTL
<t1mp> zsombi: alternatively I could set the style in PageHeader.qml that will inherit from the cpp Header
<faenil> daker: sure, sure :)
<zsombi> t1mp: do you want to make the PageHeader in cpp or QML?
<t1mp> zsombi: qml seems the best solution. It will be a Header with two ActionBars and some title.
<t1mp> or a Header with a SlotsLayout, depending on how flexible that will be ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: right, then do it there
<davmor2> popey: line 15 on I think http://paste.ubuntu.com/12419623/
<t1mp> zsombi: in that case, https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/cppHeader/+merge/271347 is ready!
<t1mp> zsombi: our generated docs don't show inheritance
<popey> davmor2: I'm getting issues on rc-proposed with reminders too now.
<zsombi> t1mp: that's bad, qdoc crap
<popey> davmor2: "add new account" doesn't work
<zsombi> t1mp: I wonder how Qt does... what tags do they use
<t1mp> zsombi: right. They have inheritance in the docs
<daker> faenil: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-txMrX6kMxtY/UR6AW28Jx9I/AAAAAAAAB9E/DhVAtPhkPSI/s1600/settings-rtl.png
<daker> faenil: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EzUf6UQhhus/UR6ATD23lZI/AAAAAAAAB88/_APE31dL4zw/s1600/setings-ltr.png
<davmor2> popey: that's the one, but if you create the account in system settings, and then add that app it's called com.reminders_reminders rather than notes right?
<t1mp> zsombi: the docs for Header don't show that it is a StyledItem. But I guess that's a separate issue.
<faenil> daker: yup :)
<popey> davmor2: yes, only user facing parts were renamed
<zsombi> t1mp: use \inherits, dear
<davmor2> popey: but in ota6 it's called notes
<popey> "it"?
<zsombi> t1mp: see QQuickFlickable docs
<t1mp> right
<daker> faenil: if an icon is pointing to a direction, like the chevrons they should point to the correct direction
<faenil> daker: yeah, that's what I expected
<popey> davmor2: the user facing parts were called notes, but not the plugin. this is expected
<t1mp> zsombi: we should do that also for AbstractButton to show that it is an ActionItem
<zsombi> t1mp: sure
<davmor2> popey: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/notes.png
<davmor2> popey: that is ota6
<popey> right, what's wrong?
<popey> [M#mZRequestAccess failed: QDBusError("com.ubuntu.OnlineAccountsUi.InvalidApplication", "Invalid client application")
<popey> this is an issue
<davmor2> popey: in the installed version it is called com.reminders_reminders not notes so I wondered if that was triggering some of the apparmor issues
<popey> no
<popey> the user facing bits are called notes
<popey> underneath it's reminders
<popey> that should be fine, been like that for ages
<popey> ^^ the QDBusError is more of a concern!
<davmor2> popey: right okay
<popey> why is it suddenly unable to launch online accounts
<davmor2> popey: no idea
<popey> yeah, i'll file a bug
<popey> ah, you did https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1496084
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496084 in Ubuntu Notes app "0.5.490: Can't connect to reminders account from inside the app" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<davmor2> popey: oh can you change it to confirmed
<popey> done
<davmor2> mzanetti: can you do a wipe of you device at all?  It seems that myself and popey who have done a wipe can see both issue but you can't, not sure if it is your main phone though or something :)
<popey> i haven't wiped
<popey> just using my retail device which has had no debs or any nonsense
<davmor2> popey: I thought your rc-proposed device was wiped
<popey> no
<mzanetti> popey, I'd be ready in the hangout already (a bit too early, I know but I've just finished a task)
<popey> okay
<popey> mzanetti: [M#Š8        'ubuntu-sdk-15.10-dev1' is not a supported framework
<popey> we _are_ using that framework, surely that's the issue then?
<popey> (that was from building mardy's branch)
<popey> ah, trunk uses 15.04, so the mardy branch will certainly fail.
<mzanetti> popey, it should be there by now
<popey> mzanetti: not on ota-6
<mzanetti> right...
<mzanetti> popey, probably this branch was the reason why mardy started the conversation in the first place
<popey> yeah
 * popey is updating chroots for another build of r490
 * popey gets coffee
<popey> mzanetti: it works! (cc davmor2 )
<mzanetti> popey, which one?
<mzanetti> ah, with the updated build chroots
<popey> the one built with an updated chroot!
<mzanetti> still weird
<popey> yes
 * davmor2 just blames the store and JamesTait in particular it's easier
 * popey flips it back to "Ready for QA"
<davmor2> popey: does that fix both issues then?  Or is the other one an sdk issue?
<popey> the black box is sdl
<popey> *sdk
<davmor2> popey: no the reminder setter
<davmor2> popey: black box was weather app ;)
<popey> oh, yes.
<popey> sorry, confused
<davmor2> or ride on time
<popey> yes, it fixes both
<popey> on my ota-6 retail krillin
<davmor2> \o/
<popey> ya
 * popey updates build scripts to update chroots before builds
<davmor2> popey: man not even a batted eyelid at throwing ride on time in there, I'm disappointed popey ;)
<popey> I am immune to that song
<popey> it washes over me
<popey> davmor2: to be clear, date thing still busted on rc-proposed, which kalikiana was looking at, but works fine on ota-6
<popey> wonder if this is a vivid overlay issue.
<davmor2> popey: of all the things that you said.....that you said....are running through my head.......running through my head....../me now pictures popey tapping his foot and cussing me for finding tatu
<popey> davmor2: lemme do more testing, I'll undo my citrain switch
<davmor2> hahaha
<popey> :)
<davmor2> popey: what's your opinion of titanium? It's a song that grows on you :)
<popey> meh
<popey> mzanetti: 163 packages to install in each chroot, I suspect that will fix it ;)
<popey> mzanetti: built with fully updated chroot including the ppa, and the date problem is still there, so I am sure it's an SDK issue, because it only happens on rc-proposed, not retail bq
<mzanetti> popey, yes. I talked to zsombor about it. seems they are aware of it
<popey> ok
<popey> sweet
<mzanetti> some binding loop decided to go mad
<popey> so davmor2 so, what do you want me to do? the date picker is busted, but it seems it's not us?
<rschroll> Qt Creator question: Where are the build and run settings stored?  They've become corrupted for my project
<rschroll> I've deleted my .user file and the whole build directory, but the settings persist
<rschroll> I've removed the relevant kit from that project and re-added it.  Still broken
<DanChapman> rschroll: wild guess but are they stored under ~/config/QtProject/*
<DanChapman> *.config
<rschroll> That was my guess to, but grepping for the project name in that directory gave nothing useful
<rschroll> I guess I could nuke the whole directory and see if that helps
<DanChapman> zbenjamin: ^^
<DanChapman> rschroll hmmm yeah. Well i see there are some kit related directories .config/QtProject/qtcreator/ubuntu-sdk/ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/ no idea whether they are related or what they are for :-)
<rschroll> DanChapman: No luck with nuking that directory.  Settings must be elsewhere
<DanChapman> meh :-(
<rschroll> I dont' have a ubuntu-sdk subfolder.  Hrm....
<rschroll> I'm on 14.04, if that makes a difference
<rschroll> Well, I do, but it's under ~/.config itself.
<rschroll> Nothing project related that I can see, though
<davmor2> popey: let me have a play with it and I'll get back to you
<popey> thanks davmor2
<popey> davmor2: [M#uR53cad72310673c52cefedb551bde3055  com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.490_multi.click
<popey> thats the one that should work :)
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<Inglebard> Hi, anybody having issue with ubuntu-emulator (segmentation fault) ?
<davmor2> popey: is the link the same I assume so just a different check sum right?
<popey> yes
<davmor2> cool ta
<popey> re-download and check
<popey> np
<mardy> mzanetti, popey: yes, indeed the 15.10-dev1 framework is the reason why that branch is not working at all :-/
<popey> :( mardy
<mardy> popey: well, my understanding from that e-mail thread is that no one really objects to the creation of a new framework, so things will eventually be solved
<zbenjamin> rschroll: per project settings are only stored in the .user file
<zbenjamin> rschroll: the other settings are stored in ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator
<kivi> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<rschroll> zbenjamin, DanChapman: The problem was the Qt Creator couldn't parse my manifest file because of CMake variables I had in there.  (Why isn't it looking at the manifest file after configuration?)
<rschroll> Thanks for the helpful attempts, anyway!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-18
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: how's the deployment?
<davidcalle> dholbach, imminent, but delayed to monday to avoid doing it on a friday afternoon
<dholbach> ok
<karni> dpm: from https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-i18n.html it seems I can't easily disambiguate strings that may possibly have different translation in different context, if I'm using the same word in QML, would you agree? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12448243/
<dpm> karni, you're using documentation for a very old framework
<karni> dpm: Have you ever seen an instance, where some message ids (strnig based) would be passed to i18n.tr calls instead of English text, and English text translation was provided for those. Say, i18n.tr("login_button_label") and English translation: "Log in"?
<karni> dpm: lol.. just noticed. that's what google returned, my bad.
<dpm> karni, that's what you need: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.i18n
<karni> yes, I'm there now, thank you
<dpm> karni, i18n.ctr()
<karni> dpm: great. can you address my second question regardless? I wonder if anyone's done that before.
<karni> dpm: which is also how Android apps are translated (sort of, the text id's are actually consts with numerical value pointing to the string translation)
<dpm> karni, ah, sorry, I hadn't noticed it was another question. No, I've not seen that before. What I've seen is non-human messages e.g. "login_button_label" being used and then the translations being returned. That's... a less than stellar way of doing translations
<dpm> as it's a pain for translators to figure out what the original English string is
<karni> dpm: right, because they're working with what is within the tr call, not the English translation
<karni> dpm: naturally :) thanks.
<karni> dpm: it seems strings wrapped with ctr don't appear in the pot file, could you care to try reproduce that? such as: i18n.ctr("AccountSettings", "Info")
<dpm> karni, you'll probably need to add --keyword ctr to the xgettext call (or some similar syntax, I'm talking off the top of my head)
<karni> dpm: ok, that's part of the SDK qmake project setup, so I'll file a bug
<dpm> ok, cool
<mardy> DanChapman: hi! Are you (or someone else) working on adding support to Dekko for Yahoo Mail, via oauth?
<DanChapman> mardy, hey! I did plan to look at yahoo at some point, as well as for outlook.com as they both support oauth2 (i think possibly icloud as well?).
<DanChapman> mardy dekko currently only works using oauth if the server has the SASL-IR capability. Sending the initial client response in the challenge/response exchange still needs to be implemented
<mardy> DanChapman: I'm not very familiar with the terms you are mentioning :-) Is that the same thing as XOAUTH2?
<DanChapman> mardy :-) yes so XOAUTH2 is the auth mechanism that is used, SASL-IR provides a way to send the initial client repsonse with the AUTHENTICATE command see https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4959  but not all IMAP servers support it so instead you would have to wait for the continuation request before sending the client response containing your token etc
<mardy> DanChapman: ok. I guess I'll just have to try, yahoo mail is completely undocumented
<DanChapman> mardy, seems yahoo doesn't support SASL-IR http://paste.ubuntu.com/12448737/. If someone can make the UOA provider for it though I could definately find time soon to get it working ;-)
<karni> zbenjamin: what project should I file a bug if the qmake project setup only has xgettext extract tr() calls, but not ctr() for instance? this should be re-aligned with https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.i18n/
<karni> zbenjamin: basically, if you want to provide a context to translation (with i18n.ctr), it won't even show up in the .pot file
<mardy> DanChapman: no problem, that I can do it :-)
<zbenjamin> karni: hm qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<karni> zbenjamin: thanks
<DanChapman> mardy, awesome, that would be great. Thanks! I created https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1497292 to track it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1497292 in Dekko "Yahoo online accounts integration." [High,Triaged]
<zbenjamin> karni: do those work in cmake projects?
<karni> zbenjamin: I don't know, working with a qmake project. Since it's in the docs, I gather it should work in both, but I did not have time to repro with a cmake one. I think it should be easy to nail where you do the xgettext calls, no?
<zbenjamin> karni: yeah I was just wondering , because then i'd need to fix the cmake too
<zbenjamin> karni: can read that up in the cmake files i guess
<karni> zbenjamin: don't know Benjamin, it's the frist time I needed .ctr() and just noticed this
<karni> zbenjamin: never used it with cmake though
<karni> zbenjamin: I was hoping it'd be as easy for you as grep -r xgettext and ensure the project setup's are correct :)
<zbenjamin> karni: should be
<karni> :)
<balloons> popey, how's the test writing going?
<popey> not done yet
<mardy> DanChapman: thanks! I added the provider file to the bug, it was easy :-)
<rschroll> Some questions on drag-and-drop with the new ListItem
<rschroll> First, is there any way to learn when a drag has ended using a live drag setup?  You never get a ListItemDrag.Dropped signal, since all of the ListItemDrag.Moving signals were accepted.
<sverzegnassi_> popey: that's really strange. just tested on BQ E5, OTA-6: downloaded a file with browser and imported in docviewer. The document has been imported, loaded and shown on display
<popey> odd
 * popey reboots
<popey> sverzegnassi_: rebooted phone and now it works!
<popey> So lets forget about that for now :)
<sverzegnassi_> popey: great! tomorrow I'll do the MPs for the three branches then
<popey> \o/ thanks!
<popey> sverzegnassi_: what's the easiest way to send lots of PDFs to docviewer?
<popey> you said it gives a popup for multiple documents
<DanChapman> mardy: awesome, thanks! i'll have a play with that over the weekend :-)
<ts__> Hello , guidance needed for click packages , to run in unconfined mode ( to get dbus and db access).
<beuno> ts__, this is just for development purposes?  you won't ever be able to submit an uncofined app to the store
<ts__> had to give it a go here just in case someone might just know that. and as fas as I know there is no other way to access dbus( registering interface) other than unconfined mode.
<ts__> far*
<beuno> ts__, jdstrand might be able to give you hints on how to use dbus
<ts__> thanks beuno :)
<jdstrand> ts__: it sounds like you want to ship a dbus service?
<ts__> yes
<jdstrand> that isn't permitted by the system
<jdstrand> that would require a background service and registering the service in some way
<ts__> unconfined mode can be used?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> I mean, you could start it manully
<jdstrand> manually
<jdstrand> but, no autostart
<ts__> autostart is not needed , want it through application
<jdstrand> it is beyond the security policy. if you are using unconfined, it would allow you to do whatever with dbus
<jdstrand> but bus policy won't let you start on system bus
<jdstrand> you could start something on the session bus
<jdstrand> it is likely not going to function properly with application lifecycle
<ts__> need it on session bus , is it possible without unconfined mode? unconfined mode doesnt seems feasible either though.
<jdstrand> basically, you are trying to do something that is in direct contrast to what is permitted in the design-- you might be able to get something to sorta work, but it's unsupported
<ts__> i see , so only option is unconfined mode
<jdstrand> security policy will block you from binding a service
<jdstrand> unconfined would let you do that, but then the system will likely cause you trouble
<ts__> i tried to set mode to unconfined in manifest file as "template":"unconfined" , this fiels isnt supported anymore
<ts__> field*
<ts__> so , how to run it as unconfined..?
<popey> it should be supported
<popey> we use it for terminal and file manager
<popey> oh, it says "not allowed"
<popey> [M#V[        (MANUAL REVIEW) 'unconfined' not allowed
<popey> which is different from not supported :)
<ts__>  Lol , i meant not supported by click packaging :)
<ts__> not allowed alright :)
<popey> right.
<popey> you could give your customers an unconfined click, or put it in the "open store", but unconfined apps won't go in the default store which is available on our customer devices
<ts__> problem is i cant generate the click package with mode set to unconfined ( hope im not missing something there)
<popey> odd, I am able to
<popey> but it runs click-review afterwards, which gives the error message
<popey> (I dont use qtcreator, I'm using click tools on the command line)
<popey> but it does create a click.
<popey> maybe manually edit the apparmor file outside of qtcreator (I don't know if we're being 'helpful' here in qtc?) and then open in qtc and build it?
<ts__> i used terminal command as well , got the same error , something like " template field not supported"
<popey> can you pastebin the full output so I can see pls?
<ts__> sure ,gimme a min
<ts__> ERROR: manifest malformed: unsupported field 'template'
<popey> not seen that, guess it's a qtc specific error
<popey> sorry
<ts__> oh , its ok , i m stuck bad for this issue , thanks very much :)
<rschroll> ts__: Just converted a project of mine to unconfined in Qt Creator, and it worked ok.
<rschroll> Can you paste the contents of your apparmor file somewhere for us to see
<ts__> apparmor does support unconfined mode
<ts__> it is only this error I get when creating click package
<ts__> going by documents , i should be apple to use "template":"unconfined" in manifest file, but error message i get states 'template field not supported' , although it does creates the click package
<ts__> *able
<rschroll> No, set template: unconfined in the apparmor file.
<ts__> oh ok
<rschroll> (The one referenced in the appamor hook in the manifest)
<ts__> i see
<ts__> compiling now ..
<ts__> this is the error i get: :-1: error: security_template_valid (myapp.apparmor): (MANUAL REVIEW) 'unconfined' not allowed
<jdstrand> that is write, but you should have a click
<jdstrand> right*
<ts__> yea , and this package will be able to work as unconfined..?
<rschroll> It should.  Give it a try and let us know
<ts__> ohk
<ts__> rschroll, it worked!
<rschroll> Yay!
<ts__> Thanks rschroll!!!
<rschroll> np.  Glad we could figure it out
<ts__> :)
<nemo> mcphail: oh. you're back. um... could I have the contents of that ppas.sh linking script plz?
<ts__> that was brilliant of you , working on it to see if everything else is working as expected
<ts__> thanks to popey and jdstrand too.
<BlackJohnny> hi
<BlackJohnny> i want to write a cmake section to "detect" ubuntu-touch as target for a cross-platform build
<BlackJohnny> any hints on what is the right way to do it?
<BlackJohnny> want to support desktop and mobile
<BlackJohnny> i could just configure the desktop kit with a variable DESKTOP=1 ... but I wonder if there is no other more elegant way directly in CMakeLists.txt
<BlackJohnny> thanks
<rschroll> BlackJohnny: You could condition on the build architecture, I suppose
<BlackJohnny> isn't that the same as for Android?
<rschroll> Assume armhf is touch and x86 is desktop.  But that assumes x86 tablets and armhf computers don't exist.
<rschroll> Probably not a good idea
<BlackJohnny> thanks
<rschroll> I'm not sure how
<rschroll> Android enters your thinking
<BlackJohnny> for the moment I will use a cmake argument
<rschroll> probably the safest path
<BlackJohnny> i am working on adding support to cocos2d ... if that is even possible :)
<BlackJohnny> testing ...
<popey> "But that assumes x86 tablets and armhf computers don't exist."
<popey> i own one of each of those :)
<rschroll> I can reliably crash Mir.  Should I be proud?
<popey> rschroll: welcome to the club
<popey> you're one of us now
<rschroll> popey: This is on a stable image.  Is it worth submitting a bug, or is mir moving fast enough that this is outdated?
<popey> if it was a crash then apport should have caught it, and you should have something in /var/crash around the date/time involved?
<popey> if so, then it gets uploaded and in general you shouldn't have to worry about it
<rschroll> Let me check...
<rschroll> Doesn't look like it...
<popey> :(
<popey> not sure there's much they can go on
<rschroll> I can post the app that causes the crash
<rschroll> (Also, don't know if it's Mir or Unity 8 or what that's dieing)
<popey> rschroll: I'll happily test it on a bleeding edge device if that helps?
<popey> rschroll: nothing in "sudo dmesg"? specifically nothing in "sudo dmesg | grep DEN"?
<rschroll> Nothing obvious.
<rschroll> Here's the guilty code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12455686/
<rschroll> I was wondering if a single app could have two winds
<rschroll> windows
<rschroll> I expect not, but wasn't expecting a crash
<rschroll> I can zip up the full project if that would help
<popey> ahh
<popey> yes, i think thats known broken
<rschroll> cool
<rschroll> I didn't a quick glance through the bug list and didn't see anything
<rschroll> popey: While I have you, who should I bug with questions about drag-and-drop with the new ListItem?
<popey> t1mp or zsombi I think.
<rschroll> Thanks.
<rschroll> t1mp, zsombi: If you feel like fielding questions on drag and drop, please let me know.
<karni> zbenjamin: qmake project also won't pick up "old style" _( ) for translations within C++, whereas tr() can't be used, because that's the built-in QObject method.
<karni> zbenjamin: I mean, I thought I'd trick the qmake project to pick up strings for translations with #define tr(value) gettext(value), but that conflicted in a class that actually inherits from QObject
<karni> zbenjamin: so the trick only worked for non QObjects :'(
<karni> zbenjamin: would you have any advice for picking up translations from C++? (I only saw something about UbuntuI18n::tr, have not used that yet. most probably undocumented as well.)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-19
<joji> how to install lamp
<Guest19783> Hello , help needed to implement a telepathy client observer properties on dbus without .client file
<Rob4> Hi there! Anyone knows how to use HTML5 content hub to retrieve contacts?
<Rob4> appdevs, would you know how to read contacts through HTML5 API?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-20
<maxvanceffer> Hi to all ! Can some body help me, in what paths my app can write data ?
<maxvanceffer> Because i am trying right now to write some cache inside my app folder, but app armor denied
<aquarius> OK, now confused. I'm on 14.04, attempting to build a C++ app in Qt Creator using my 14.10 arm chroot. If I re-run cmake in Qt Creator (right-click project name in left sidebar, say "Run CMake"), it throws the error "g++ version must be at least 4.9!". Now, the gcc in my 14.04 machine is indeed 4.8.4, but in the chroot it is not; it is 4.9.1.
<aquarius> so this should work, right? But... no. So... help?
<aquarius> also, appdevs ^ :)
<popey> and it's definitely using the kit and not building on your desktop?
<aquarius> I don't know how to know that :(
<aquarius> certainly I haven't changed anything about the build code, and it has built in the past -- it's an armhf chroot which builds for the phone, so if it were entirely using my desktop's stuff, it'd fail when installed tothe phone 'cos the desktop is amd64
<aquarius> and the build output says:
<aquarius> Command returned 1: schroot -c 'click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf-ucca-1000-{807325e9-3c48-498f-825b-80767f03ac79}' --run-session -- env DEB_BUILD_ARCH=amd64 DEB_BUILD_ARCH_BITS=64 DEB_BUILD_GNU_CPU=x86_64 DEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH=x86_64-linux-gnu DEB_BUILD_ARCH_CPU=amd64 DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE=arm-linux-gnueabihf DEB_HOST_GNU_SYSTEM=linux-gnueabihf DEB_BUILD_GNU_SYSTEM=linux-gnu DEB_BUILD_ARCH_ENDIAN=little DEB_HOST_GNU_CPU
<aquarius> =arm DEB_HOST_ARCH_OS=linux DEB_HOST_ARCH=armhf DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH=arm-linux-gnueabihf DEB_HOST_ARCH_CPU=arm DEB_HOST_ARCH_ENDIAN=little DEB_HOST_ARCH_BITS=32 DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=x86_64-linux-gnu DEB_BUILD_ARCH_OS=linux cmake /home/aquarius/Programs/Others/addtodash '-GCodeBlocks - Unix Makefiles'
<popey> click projects on the left
<popey> why are you building in a 14.10 chroot?
<aquarius> which certainly looks like it's building on the phone.
<popey> you should be on a 15.04 chroot
<popey> IMO
<aquarius> (and only the "Bq E4.5 Ubuntu (GCC armhf)" kit is being used.
<aquarius> Mainly because I haven't set up a 15.04 chroot yet, because the 14.10 one works fine.
<popey> i would
<popey> i recently updated my 15.04 because it build broken binaries
<popey> I even added the stable ppa to my chroot
<popey> and now it builds things that work :S
<aquarius> mine builds things that work -- it did a week ago, anyway :)
<aquarius> agreed that I should at some point set up a new one
<aquarius> but the whole area of kits and chroots is terribly confusing and I am loath to abandon a working thing :)
<popey> pfff
<popey> just do this:-
<popey> click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 create
<popey> with sudo
<popey> and leave it running
<aquarius> currently reading up on how to create a new kit.
<aquarius> (I know the command line works, but I don't wanna do it that way.)
<popey> i only interact with the sdk via the command line
<popey> I don't use qtc at all anymore
<aquarius> i am the exact opposite :)
<popey> :)
<popey> all bases covered
<aquarius> "Managing targets and kits" under https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/click-targets-and-device-kits/ seems to be the way
<aquarius> now to wait a hundred years while I download a whole debian archive again ;)
<aquarius> let's see if this fixes things, at least.
<aquarius> popey, that does seem to have fixed the previous issue, indeed, now that I'm building in a 15.04 chroot. So, I get dragged kicking and screaming into the modern day, again :)
<popey> :)
<popey> well, also, 14.10 isn't even supported anymore
<aquarius> apps built with it should still work, though
<aquarius> that's what version numbering of the components is for. :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-20
<kalikiana> timp: please have another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/acceptTheOptionSelector/+merge/301478 CI is now definitely passing, and the bug should be sorted
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-22
<magdalena> Canonical Web Team is testing a new developer.ubuntu.com prototype. Want to help out for a £40 Amazon voucher? Sign up here: http://goo.gl/gseddd
<kalikiana> timp: This is the log of the failing MainWindow unit rest https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sdk/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci-i386-gles-stable/1216/console (search for 'mainwindow::init') - it segfaults at operator==. Other builds are failing, gles isn't...
<kalikiana> A passing log looks like this https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sdk/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci-i386-gles-stable/1216/console
<kalikiana> Well, no. Like this https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sdk/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci-amd64-stable/1466/consoleText
<timp> kalikiana: where do you have the source code?
<kalikiana> timp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/outTheWindow/+merge/301278
<timp> kalikiana: by the way, prefixing the test functions with testCase means nothing right? It should be test_
<timp> I changed that in tst_mainview.cpp too
<kalikiana> timp: Yeah. I just copied that really.
<timp> shouldn't we use Q_NULLPTR instead of nullptr?
<timp> kalikiana: I don't immediately see something that is obviously wrong. There is so much new stuff there.
<timp> kalikiana: can the units additions be in a separate MR?
<timp> and the test_launcher.window.qml should not be replaced, but add test_launcher.mainwindow.qml, because we don't want to break Window { MainView { } } I guess
<timp> hmm, you are importing Ubuntu.Components.Labs 1.3. 1.0 should suffice right?
<timp> I wonder if we can run the i386-gles locally in lxd. That would help debugging.
<kalikiana> timp: Why should the units be separate?
<kalikiana> Retaining the Window { MainWindow { isa  good point, I'll change that
<kalikiana> timp: If I used nullptr it's because we use it elsewhere. I have 0 opinion on that.
<timp> elsewhere, but not everywhere
<timp> tim@XPS-13-9350:~/src/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/src/UbuntuToolkit$ grep nullptr *.cpp |wc -l
<timp> 64
<timp> tim@XPS-13-9350:~/src/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/src/UbuntuToolkit$ grep Q\_NULLPTR *.cpp |wc -l
<timp> 88
<timp> we use both.
<timp> it is just something I wondered, not an important thing
<kalikiana> Maybe something for loicm to investigate, he's good at improving consistency in the codebase lately :-D
<loicm> kalikiana, timp: eheh, I thought about that one too :) IMO we should use nullptr in cpp files and Q_NULLPTR in headers, so that people who don't want C++11 features can use our libs
<timp> what's the advantage of using nullptr over Q_NULLPTR in the cpp files?
<loicm> timp: C++11 is the standard we use to build the libs and plugins, so we don't the macro in the implementation files, just in the headers so that it builds by converting to NULL for people who don't build with a C++11 compiler
<loicm> timp: we could use Q_NULLPTR in CPP files too though
<loicm> timp: but that's what Qt does, and I think we should just do the same
<timp> oh, ok.
<kalikiana> I'd say using the same everywhere is easier, otherwise you have to second-guess all the time
<timp> I assumed qt uses Q_NULLPTR everywhere. Mainly because using the same thing everywhere makes it less likely to use the wrong one
<loicm> kalikiana: arguably, nullptr looks better than Q_NULLPTR and since implementation files are bigger than headers and likely to use the keyword more it could be tempting to prefer that one over the other
<loicm> timp, kalikiana: but well, TBH I don't really care about that as long as we use Q_NULLPTR in headers
<loicm> timp, kalikiana: and it's the same for Q_OVERRIDE and override actually
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-23
<Mirv> timp: your copy pastes distract as they're too close to timo@XPS-13-9343 :D
<timp> Mirv: haha. We are so original in naming our computers :)
<timp> but it is actually handy in case I need to know the exact type of my laptop
<vitimiti> Can somebody help me on how to sign the Ubuntu CoC? I'm following the tutorial, have done gpg --clearsign on the document, but when I copy the .asc contents into the box in launchpad, it says "(7, 9, u'No public key')" How can I fix that?
<vitimiti> Oh, I see the problem, for some reason the gpg command is using a different key than that of the passwords program and they don't agree with each other to show the keys...
<daker> hello guys i am getting this error when i try the run the IDE http://imgur.com/9kWYfAB
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-09-19
<demokrit> Hi everyone
<demokrit> has anyone here had to do with the Ubuntu-sdk-frameworks, Ubuntu-SDK and/or Ubuntu-App_plattform snap?
<demokrit> bye everyone ;-P
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-09-23
<gabmus[m]> Hello people, I am an Arch user, and I'm trying to build an app I made (gtk+python) for debian into a .deb file for debian and ubuntu. I have already a vm running ubuntu mate 17.10 and I verified that the app builds and runs. I am using the meson build system and I already have all the necessary debian specific files in place (compat, control, copyright, rules, soruce/format). I was wondering if there was a simple
<gabmus[m]> meson to deb tutorial I could follow, and since I couldn't find anything on google, I'm asking here. any clue? thanks.
<ogra_> did you consider making a snap package instead ? https://snapcraft.io/docs/reference/plugins/meson
<gabmus[m]> will make a flatpak further down the road
<ogra_> well,up to you
<gabmus[m]> ogra_: the whole thing about confinement isn't something I want to play around with right now. besides, flatpaks are easier to work with from a user perspective in my experience
<ogra_> not really... depends on the ditro you are on
<ogra_> in any case i wasnt suggesting flatpack vs snap but 1 snap vs 20 debs for 20 target distros and their different versions
<ogra_> i.e. if i'd package a desktop app today i would simply roll a snap and a flatpack (well, i personally wouldnt do a flatpack, but thats just personal pref.) and not any distro package at all to not have all the deb/rpm/whatever maintenance overhead that brings
<gabmus[m]> ogra_: I absolutely see your point, but I personally prefer to give the user as many options as possible. I myself almost always prefer a standard package over a snap or a flatpak
<ogra_> sure, that totally a personal choice ...
